# Jual-Beli-Lelang > G.O & Keeping Contest Koi >  2013 CKK Jumbo Tosai Grow Out

## rvidella

HI ALL,

Sekilas mengenai event ini yang selaras dengan visi KOI-S untuk memajukan koi lokal indonesia, kami akan hadirkan

Grow Out @ CKK Facility @ LOMBOK ... saat ini jumbo tosainya berukuran 37-45cm akan dibesarkan selama 6 bulan. Verietasnya adalah Kohaku, Sanke, Showa ... GOSANKE ... 3 main variety of KOI. 6 bulan akan dipeliharakan oleh putra CKK, Michael Cheng.

Sekilas mengenai CKK

All Lifetime Breeder pilihan KOI-S (award diberikan merah putih festival 2013 yang lalu) -> Om Monggalana ada potonya ga pas acara itu?
3 times consecutive Grand Champion Breeder @ APKI Breeder Koi Show

so far, the best (also JUMBO) Indonesian Koi Breeder in INDONESIA ... beberapa anakannya pun ada yang dikirim ke China + Hong Kong yang disertakan pada lomba lokal disana dan beberapa meraih Grand Champion.

Untuk detail acaranya ... coming soon ya .... yang ikut serta di acara ini adalah ikan-ikan pilihan terbaik CKK 
o ya .... all FEMALE guaranteed

terima kasih

CKK & DODO KOI

----------


## LDJ

K01 2 juta om...

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

> K01 2 juta om...


napsu bagnet om LDJ

----------


## engky

> K01 2 juta om...


Om LDJ udah kebelet wkwkwkwk

----------


## LDJ

setelah beli..trus bilang ke nyonya majikan "bunda..ada acara GO sama teman2 koi-s sambil lihat farm di Lombok, ayah jalan dulu ya ?! mau oleh2 apa dari lombok ?"

siapa yg mo ikutt hayoo..gimana ga kebelet om ? hahahahaha

----------


## epoe

OM Dodo hebat,  :Yo: ....................bisa bujuk Om M Cheng keluarin ikannya buat kita2 (kalo menang)  :Kiss:  
Kalo Om LDJ  no.K01 = 2 jt.
Saya   K03 = 2,1 jt.

----------


## hilariusssss

> K01 2 juta om...


 :Tongue1:  uda gak tahan si om  ::

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

> OM Dodo hebat, ....................bisa bujuk Om M Cheng keluarin ikannya buat kita2 (kalo menang)  
> Kalo Om LDJ  no.K01 = 2 jt.
> Saya   K03 = 2,1 jt.


hahaha.... om epoe nggak tahan juga  :Peace:

----------


## RafflesG

K007 = 2.5jt

----------


## frostbitez

mana fotonya....

----------


## epoe

Rekap sementara :
*LDJ   no.K001 = 2   jt.
epoe    K003 = 2,1 jt.
Raffles  K007 = 2.5 jt 						*
Kalo nyampe 50 halaman, hadiah pakan ikan hi-gro 2 Ons

----------


## epoe

Kita udah ngintip di kolamnya Om Frost, ngga perlu foto2 lagi ..................................................  ....... :Target:

----------


## rvidella

> Rekap sementara :
> *LDJ   no.K001 = 2   jt.
> epoe    K003 = 2,1 jt.
> Raffles  K007 = 2.5 jt 						*
> Kalo nyampe 50 halaman, hadiah pakan ikan hi-gro 2 Ons


Saya setuju pak

----------


## wahyu adiwinanto

siap siaap impian punya ikan ckk moga" kesampean.. klo ini bener" go yg bisa dipercaya mantap dah om Dodo.. sukses eventnya

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

siip siip ..... , buruan GO nya  om dodo

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

> Kita udah ngintip di kolamnya Om Frost, ngga perlu foto2 lagi ..................................................  .......


lho ... lha aku belum pernah ngintip om epoe

----------


## epoe

Udah, ...... Om Bobby percaya aja ! Bid no.9, harga terserah .................................. :Rain:

----------


## LDJ

Ini ga pakai sistem lelang, sistem siapa cepat dia dapat om..

Hahahaha komvorr mledugh

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

iya nih belum ada foto kok bisa bid harga ya ,telepatinya tinggi skali ya

----------


## RafflesG

Showa 5 = 2jt
Sanke 9 = 2.5jt, 
Body ruaaarrrrr biasaaaa

----------


## engky

> setelah beli..trus bilang ke nyonya majikan "bunda..ada acara GO sama teman2 koi-s sambil lihat farm di Lombok, ayah jalan dulu ya ?! mau oleh2 apa dari lombok ?"
> 
> siapa yg mo ikutt hayoo..gimana ga kebelet om ? hahahahaha


Om LDJ tinggal kontak saya aja ntar saya temenin dah selama dilombok hahahaha

----------


## engky

> OM Dodo hebat, ....................bisa bujuk Om M Cheng keluarin ikannya buat kita2 (kalo menang)  
> Kalo Om LDJ  no.K01 = 2 jt.
> Saya   K03 = 2,1 jt.


Buat om epoe klo ikut GO ntar ikannya saya suapin dah wkwkwkwk

----------


## engky

> siap siaap impian punya ikan ckk moga" kesampean.. klo ini bener" go yg bisa dipercaya mantap dah om Dodo.. sukses eventnya


Hehehe....hayo om wahyu wujudkan impiannya

----------


## jhnsone

Gue mau ikut, gimana caranya?  kog semuanya pada ngerti, foto koinya ditaruh mana? saya bolak-balik nyari kog gak ketemu? Tapi kog yg lain bisa lihat ya? ajaib  ::  ::  ::

----------


## demmy

> Gue mau ikut, gimana caranya?  kog semuanya pada ngerti, foto koinya ditaruh mana? saya bolak-balik nyari kog gak ketemu? Tapi kog yg lain bisa lihat ya? ajaib


Ya bgitulah om para pembalap lelang.... blom ada gambarnya pun lsg di bid... wakakaka  :Rofl:

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Haha... Pada curi start.. Ikan nyaaa gak di Jakarta.. Jadi gak bisa ngintip y..
orang2x pake teropong..

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

> Gue mau ikut, gimana caranya?  kog semuanya pada ngerti, foto koinya ditaruh mana? saya bolak-balik nyari kog gak ketemu? Tapi kog yg lain bisa lihat ya? ajaib


itulah hebatnya suhu suhu tingkat tinggi om jhnsone, kita masih belum sampai setinggi itu tingkatnya, hahaha.... :Happy:

----------


## epoe

Bukan pembalap lelang Om Demmy, .........penjahat lelang ! punya orang direbut, ngga dikasih ditimpe !  :Spy:

----------


## epoe

Om Engky,
Kenapa ikan CKK gemuk2 ? sy pikir itu krn pakannya dikasih juga "pup" kuda yg ada disekitar kolam. Jadi subur kayak dipupuk tanamannya. Terus airnya kenapa buat warna top, krn aliran air sawah di depan kavling itu dimasukkan ke kolam juga, jadi warna ijonya cemerlang, ...... lho koq Koi ada waran ijo ? bukannya putih, hitam dan merah aja. :Help:

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Maklum celengan masih tebel, apa lagi om epoe... Gak ada matinya.. Tapi kalau om Demmy class Nya uda Sakai, dainichi auction.. :Flame: .. Makanya anteng Aja..hahaha :Hail:

----------


## epoe

Ini contohnya Saudara2 ........................CKK Sanke yg belon keliatan suminya.

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

om epoe kayak nya panitia y... Uda dpt photo nya duluan.. Wah..

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

jangan jangan udah diborong sama om epoe

----------


## demmy

> Bukan pembalap lelang Om Demmy, .........penjahat lelang ! punya orang direbut, ngga dikasih ditimpe !


Ditimpe gmna om?  :Twitch:

----------


## 9KOI

Buset foto blon nongol udah dibid....

----------


## epoe

Kalo nyang eni, sukaannya Om Tri ......................... markotop kalo dikolamnya !  :Target:

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

> Buset foto blon nongol udah dibid....


makanya ni om.. Om dodo gak Adil ni... Masak om epoe Aja yang d bocorin..

----------


## demmy

> Maklum celengan masih tebel, apa lagi om epoe... Gak ada matinya.. Tapi kalau om Demmy class Nya uda Sakai, dainichi auction.... Makanya anteng Aja..hahaha


Kalo sakai n dainichi auction cuma bisa ngintip aja om  :Peep:   :Frusty:

----------


## dchristiaan

Ikut gak yaaaa,,,,, wkwkwkwk,,, celengan dah ludess,,,,

----------


## 9KOI

Ayo om epoe keluarin gambarnya semua😈

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

> Kalo nyang eni, sukaannya Om Tri ......................... markotop kalo dikolamnya !


bisa Aja ni om epoe... Kolam da kepenuhan ni...

----------


## demmy

> Ikut gak yaaaa,,,,, wkwkwkwk,,, celengan dah ludess,,,,


Ludes dimakan celeng ngepet yah om don"  :Suspicious:

----------


## epoe

Kalo ini sukaannya Om HerryNogo, sorry om .... ngga ada shiro, ini aja wes  :Hand: ............neng nggone sampean, mesti ciamik    ....lha holy water je  :Cool3:

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

> Kalo sakai n dainichi auction cuma bisa ngintip aja om



Haha... Gak percaya... Intip intip, tau nya uda dikolam...

----------


## demmy

> bisa Aja ni om epoe... Kolam da kepenuhan ni...


Bikin lg kolamnya om tri  :Rockon:

----------


## dchristiaan

> Ludes dimakan celeng ngepet yah om don"


Huahahahahaha ,,,, ada koko Demmy Moreee toh qwkwkww,,,

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

> Bikin lg kolamnya om tri


haha... Racun racun.... Titip Bandung y?... :Smokin: 




> Ludes dimakan celeng ngepet yah om don"


siapa ngepet nya om.... :Tape2:

----------


## demmy

> Huahahahahaha ,,,, ada koko Demmy Moreee toh qwkwkww,,,


Don kingkong pa kabar?  :Wave:

----------


## epoe

Tugas saya cuman ngomporin dan ngiming2, biar pada penasaran.
Tapi itulah Saudara2, contoh produk CKK ....kenapa terkenal padahal local breed ? air .... water ....... banyu-nya nyang istimewa. Tanya Om Engky. ............Lombok, terutama disekitar Suranadi, Lingsar, dan sekitarnya terkenal airnya jernih dan suejuk ...... Om Engky aja krn tiap hari minum air Lombok, suminya tebel banget tuh.  :Panda:

----------


## 9KOI

Wah jangan2 yg bagus langsung dibungkus euyyy...🙈🙉🙉🙀

----------


## demmy

> haha... Racun racun.... Titip Bandung y?...


Bole" aja, syaratnya udh tau om?  :Becky:

----------


## 9KOI

> Kalo sakai n dainichi auction cuma bisa ngintip aja om


Heheheh bener.... Mending ikut dainichi n sakai lokal😽

----------


## demmy

> Heheheh bener.... Mending ikut dainichi n sakai lokal😽


Btul ko.... ngacay ungkul..  :Rofl:

----------


## epoe

Foto kumplit .......hanya ada di Om Dodo, tadi itu hanya contoh ikan CKK dari GO sebelonnya. Tapi dari contoh2 itu saja udah diperkirakan bakal heboh bid-nya.
Kali ini target Om Dodo, lebih dari 100 halaman lagi, hadiahnya sedang dipikirkan ....... :Lock1:

----------


## epoe

Kabuuuur dulu ah, nanti dimarahin Om Dodo . . . . . . :Flypig:  :Flypig:  :Flypig:

----------


## engky

> Tugas saya cuman ngomporin dan ngiming2, biar pada penasaran.
> Tapi itulah Saudara2, contoh produk CKK ....kenapa terkenal padahal local breed ? air .... water ....... banyu-nya nyang istimewa. Tanya Om Engky. ............Lombok, terutama disekitar Suranadi, Lingsar, dan sekitarnya terkenal airnya jernih dan suejuk ...... Om Engky aja krn tiap hari minum air Lombok, suminya tebel banget tuh.


Sumi saya masi standart om wkwkkwk....awas ya klo ketemu dilomobok tak kasi virus hahahahahha

----------


## Ridwan sm

> Kalo ini sukaannya Om HerryNogo, sorry om .... ngga ada shiro, ini aja wes ............neng nggone sampean, mesti ciamik    ....lha holy water je




Ini shironya nih..

----------


## Saung Koi

Om Dodo baru nulis judul aja...komentnya dah 6 page...apalagi muncul fotonya... :Bowl:  200 page duonggg
Bro...sy siap foto ke Lombok...hahahahahahahaha 
Ow...Om Dodo udah terbang ke Bali... :Tape2:

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

> Heheheh bener.... Mending ikut dainichi n sakai lokal


setuju om... Sehat di kantong yak?




> Kabuuuur dulu ah, nanti dimarahin Om Dodo . . . . . .


na loh... Illegal y nyebar in photo nya




> Om Dodo baru nulis judul aja...komentnya dah 6 page...apalagi muncul fotonya... 200 page duonggg
> Bro...sy siap foto ke Lombok...hahahahahahahaha 
> Ow...Om Dodo udah terbang ke Bali...


amin om...

----------


## engky

> Om Dodo baru nulis judul aja...komentnya dah 6 page...apalagi muncul fotonya... 200 page duonggg
> Bro...sy siap foto ke Lombok...hahahahahahahaha 
> Ow...Om Dodo udah terbang ke Bali...


Saya jadi guide aja hehehehe

----------


## epoe

Om Engky,
Jangan kita diracunin, lasingan .......... ndek melek ikan CKK, belon punya sudah !  :Bowl:

----------


## engky

> Om Engky,
> Jangan kita diracunin, lasingan .......... ndek melek ikan CKK, belon punya sudah !


Klo anak2 lombok koi janga ditanya om dikolam masing2 pasti ada ternakan ckk,kan tinggal serok wkwkwkwk

----------


## Gold

> Klo anak2 lombok koi janga ditanya om dikolam masing2 pasti ada ternakan ckk,kan tinggal serok wkwkwkwk


saya bagi ikan serokannya pak

----------


## rvidella

> Udah, ...... Om Bobby percaya aja ! Bid no.9, harga terserah ..................................


saya setuju pak
demin 2 ons pakan grow huahahahaahaha  :Eyebrows:

----------


## rvidella

> Kabuuuur dulu ah, nanti dimarahin Om Dodo . . . . . .


saya kejar saya tarik ... dudukin di sebelah ... jadi pemandu acara ini huehehehe karena om EP rasanya KOI-S jadi sumringah lagi .... :Spy:

----------


## rvidella

> Om Dodo baru nulis judul aja...komentnya dah 6 page...apalagi muncul fotonya... 200 page duonggg
> Bro...sy siap foto ke Lombok...hahahahahahahaha 
> Ow...Om Dodo udah terbang ke Bali...


om dodo ke puncak ajaaaaaaaa kok ..... dahsyatnya di daerah cisarua sekarang ....
bertengger .... KOIPALACE - TOMODACHI - WISMA KOI  ..... ++++ The famous GOLDEN KOI ....

ruarrrrr biasaaaaaaaa .... di bawah ada 3000m lagi sedang dilirik pihak SUMO Koi ..... :Target:

----------


## boedirawan

Ow   Ow oww   Oww   Oww :Lock1:

----------


## epoe

Om Dodo,
Sy mau sewa kolam dari Om-Om ini, gimana itungannya ya ? :Flypig:

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

> saya kejar saya tarik ... dudukin di sebelah ... jadi pemandu acara ini huehehehe karena om EP rasanya KOI-S jadi sumringah lagi ....



sama om gold... Di dudukin berdua...  :Party:

----------


## frostbitez

> saya bagi ikan serokannya pak


serokan ikan adanya pak...yg di serok ikan duyung tapi  :Heh:

----------


## Saung Koi

> om dodo ke puncak ajaaaaaaaa kok ..... dahsyatnya di daerah cisarua sekarang ....
> bertengger .... KOIPALACE - TOMODACHI - WISMA KOI  ..... ++++ The famous GOLDEN KOI ....
> 
> ruarrrrr biasaaaaaaaa .... di bawah ada 3000m lagi sedang dilirik pihak SUMO Koi .....


LuDo Koi kapan ya...?

----------


## Elecson

Belum ada photo sudah pg 8. Seru sekali nih.

----------


## epoe

> sama om gold... Di dudukin berdua...


setuju pak

----------


## epoe

> Belum ada photo sudah pg 8. Seru sekali nih.


ikan ngga juga keluar ttp halaman udah nyampe 25, sponsor akan keluarin ikan burayak F1 eks farm "terkenal" untuk lucky draw ................... :Smokin:

----------


## jhnsone

Ini namanya blind date, eh blind bid... :Cool3:  :Confused:

----------


## Gold

> Ini namanya blind date, eh blind bid...


apakah blind bid pak?

----------


## epoe

> apakah blind bid pak?


setuju pak

----------


## Roberto

Emang buat orang tambah penasaran nih.... harap2x cemas....

----------


## absolion

pengen ikut ahhhhh,kayanya seru nih

----------


## sabhara

Harganya di kisaran brp ya?
Start GO nya kapan nih?
Penasaran pingin punya ikan lokal bodi jepang

----------


## grinkz01

> setuju pak


apanya yang setuju pak?

----------


## epoe

> apanya yang setuju pak?


setuju kalo lelang GO nya segera dimulain  :Rain:  ................................................. Om Dodo ni kemana ya ?  :Evil:

----------


## RafflesG

Mengutip kata Om Dodo, soon.....

----------


## epoe

> Mengutip kata Om Dodo, soon.....


setuju pak

----------


## pujiono

Ikannya mantep body yahuud. .....untung pernah liat heehee penasaran nunggu gambarnya. ....kapan keluarnya

----------


## wahyu adiwinanto

Waah sudah pada gak sabar niyy heehehhe

----------


## epoe

aya2 wae .............................. :Target:

----------


## dchristiaan

BUKTIKANNNN Om Dodo Ganteng San!!!! Jgn lama2,,, ntar keburu DOLLAR naik lho!!! Wkwkwkwkwkwk,,,,,

----------


## Monggalana

Blm klr2 gmbrnya

----------


## herrydragon

> Kalo ini sukaannya Om HerryNogo, sorry om .... ngga ada shiro, ini aja wes ............neng nggone sampean, mesti ciamik    ....lha holy water je


wah keren ni ikan.. thanks om Ep  :Yo:

----------


## rvidella

> LuDo Koi kapan ya...?


LUDO bukan bagiannya di puncak .... itu bagian orang batavia

LUDO ,.... planning di LEMBANG ... puncaknya bandung hahahahaha


JIKA .... IF ......

CKK setting price buat event ini ... FLoor price @ 8jt/ekor ..... Ceiling price @ 10jt/ekor .... minimal .....
+ No Keeping ....


Dirayu Dodo-KOI

Auction style .... will start from .... Rp ...... aihhhhhhhh incredible price

this is what we will call .... "once in a blue moon"

 :Moony:  :Clap2:  :Cheer2:

----------


## rvidella

pas selesai karantina di lombok and masukin ke empang buat pembesaran selama 6 bulan

 o ya ..... FEMALE GUARANTEED .... MALE ... opsi dibeli @ very low price kalo masih mau
damaged or death, money back guaranteed






horeeeeee sudah nyamaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan

----------


## rvidella

penampakannya ........

----------


## rvidella



----------


## LDJ

> LUDO bukan bagiannya di puncak .... itu bagian orang batavia
> 
> LUDO ,.... planning di LEMBANG ... puncaknya bandung hahahahaha
> 
> 
> JIKA .... IF ......
> 
> CKK setting price buat event ini ... FLoor price @ 8jt/ekor ..... Ceiling price @ 10jt/ekor .... minimal .....
> + No Keeping ....
> ...


Mudah2an setting price-nya ga semahal itu om Dodo ..  :Help:  :Peace:

----------


## LDJ

> penampakannya ........


ada total 47 ekor ya ?  :Wof:  klo ga salah ngitung ekornya :Whoo:  :Whoo:

----------


## helmywid

Ikannya bagus bagus  :Thumb: , price-nya  :Frusty:  :: ....semoga ada kebijakan dari bos ckk.....semacam blt wk...wk...wk...

----------


## ardy

wuih... ikannya.... :Thumb:  :Hail:  tapi floor price nya....  :Smow:  :Laser:  :Frusty:  ... bisa2 cuma  :Popcorn:  :Couch2:  :Ranger:  ... hehehhee....

----------


## rvidella

> Ikannya bagus bagus , price-nya ....semoga ada kebijakan dari bos ckk.....semacam blt wk...wk...wk...


hahahahahahaa ..... kan sudah dirayu dodokoi

sistem lelang and mulainya dari aihhhhhhhhh ikan female guaranteed segitu wuihhhhhh
mati or rusak ... uang kembali .... sitimewaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

----------


## epoe

semo ga ya *Om Dodo*, soalnya ikannya montoq2 dan bagus ........................................ katanya kita disuruh appreciate breeder lokal, tp kalo gambaran awal harganya segitu ......... apa ngga takut tuh orang lebih suka beli import aja ......ngga pusing.  :Eyebrows:  :Evil:  :Blabla:

----------


## DTm

Setuju pak (bisa dapat yg certi lagi)

----------


## engky

> 


Ikannya bagus2 lho hehehe.....juru fotonya gak nampak nih.....nasib ya nasib wkwkwkwk

----------


## epoe

Silahkan di bid para Koi-s er, *47 ekor Gosanke ex CKK* yg ada di kolam gambar dibawah ini, *female* guaranteed, dood n *replacement* guaranteed, and banyak lagi *hadiah dr sponsor.*




harga awal  :Thumb: ................................................dg kelipatan bid  :Flypig: ................................................

----------


## epoe

pertamax : *Rp.10jt satu ember (ember Kohaku no.1).*



Terima kasih Om Dodo .................... :Mad2:

----------


## RafflesG

Woooow nice, nunggu hrg nya aja, semoga nggak terlalu mahal, rayuan om Dodo kpd CKK spy hrg hrg terjangkau semoga berhasil

----------


## rvidella

> semo ga ya *Om Dodo*, soalnya ikannya montoq2 dan bagus ........................................ katanya kita disuruh appreciate breeder lokal, tp kalo gambaran awal harganya segitu ......... apa ngga takut tuh orang lebih suka beli import aja ......ngga pusing.


justru itu om
itu maunya breeder ..... tapi worry not
sudah dirayu kok

n berhasil

 :Becky:

----------


## LDJ

Rekapp om Epoe... haha

----------


## rvidella

Hai Hai .....



13 Kohaku ...
14 Sanke ...
23 Showa ...
(kemungkinan besar akan dibagi 2 group ... jadi semua dapat kemungkinan hadiah lebih besar horeeeeeee)

ayo siapa yang mau sponsor buat promosi produk atau jasa perusahaan atau bisnis anda

salam koi,

Dodo

----------


## epoe

Om Dodo, itu tiap ember udah ada yg nawar.... boleh Rekap ngga, daripada nunggu sampe jam 24.00 sambil ngantuk, sekarang aja diputuskan dan langsung lucky draw diundi. hadiah sponsor bisa menyusul sambil GO berlangsung  :Horn:

----------


## helmywid

Hidup om Dodo.... :Thumb:  :Clap2:  :Clap2: 
Gak penting hadiahnya om......tapi semurah mungkin harga untuk ikannya.... :Behindsofa:

----------


## epoe

Om Dodo, ngomong ini belon mulai lelang tapi udah lebih dari 10 halaman, gimana? ........ menunjukkan tanda2 lewat 100 halaman lagi nih. Siap2 stamina melayani bidder yg sangar2..... apalagi ini once in a lifetime chance :Couch2:  :Couch2:

----------


## rvidella

> Hidup om Dodo....
> Gak penting hadiahnya om......tapi semurah mungkin harga untuk ikannya....



laghi ngerayu CKK buat sediain akomodasi di seharton apa novotel lombok gitu buat kita-kita pas penjurian
tapi minta omzet hahahahahahahahaha

 :Rain:

----------


## LDJ

Kita tidurnya di pinggir kolam aja gpp om..bikin tenda, bakar ikan de el el
Hahahahahahaha

----------


## helmywid

Betul om LDJ  :Rockon: ,.......
Saya Konek aja dech.......Koiers Nekat  :Biggrin1: ....dipinggir kolam ga papa...

----------


## engky

> pertamax : *Rp.10jt satu ember (ember Kohaku no.1).*
> 
> 
> 
> Terima kasih Om Dodo ....................


Embernya aja ya wkwkwkwk

----------


## boedirawan

showa mana...mana showa  :Yo:  :Yo:

----------


## epoe

*Om Boedi,*
Kalo Mau showa, ini contoh saja ya ................. pilih yg bener tapi



Cuman ini agak mahalan .................................................t  awar berapa Om ? belom boleh ....kalo ***juta kayaknya dikasih  :Heh:

----------


## rvidella

Om epoe ini hrs diksh penghargaan krn bikin forum jd ruameeeeee

----------


## herrydragon

> Om epoe ini hrs diksh penghargaan krn bikin forum jd ruameeeeee


setuju pak

----------


## engky

Rame2 aja tidur dipinggir kolam nanti saya temenin wkkwwkwk

----------


## boedirawan

> *Om Boedi,*
> Kalo Mau showa, ini contoh saja ya ................. pilih yg bener tapi
> 
> 
> 
> Cuman ini agak mahalan .................................................t  awar berapa Om ? belom boleh ....kalo ***juta kayaknya dikasih


Paling kiri boleh tuh om epoe, klo dibungkus berapa? Cabenya dikit aja

----------


## rvidella

test ah

kenapa gambarnya pada miring yak?

----------


## engky

Coba monitornya dimiringin om hehehe

----------


## dchristiaan

> test ah
> 
> kenapa gambarnya pada miring yak?


Numpang tanya nih suhu2 sekalian, knp ya sepenglihatan saya pattern kohaku CKK kebanyakan ngeblock dibagian kepala hampir sampe full ke mulut? Apa udah trademark nya ya? Mohon koreksinya kalau saya salah,,,

----------


## jhnsone

trus mulainya kapan nih om?

----------


## dchristiaan

http://i296.photobucket.com/albums/mm165/rvidella/2013 CKK JUMBO TOSAI GO/ suruh liat disini langsung aja om Dodo Ganteng,,, body nya serem2 kayak HULK wkwkwwkwkwk,,,

----------


## jhnsone

> http://i296.photobucket.com/albums/mm165/rvidella/2013 CKK JUMBO TOSAI GO/ suruh liat disini langsung aja om Dodo Ganteng,,, body nya serem2 kayak HULK wkwkwwkwkwk,,,


open error

----------


## dchristiaan

> open error


coba ini om http://i296.photobucket.com/albums/mm165/rvidella/

----------


## epoe

> Numpang tanya nih suhu2 sekalian, knp ya sepenglihatan saya pattern kohaku CKK kebanyakan ngeblock dibagian kepala hampir sampe full ke mulut? Apa udah trademark nya ya? Mohon koreksinya kalau saya salah,,,


Karena memang indukannya begitu adanya, Ttp ciri lainnya adl punuk / jitai Biasanya juga tinggi shg kemungkinan jumbo apalagi pake air Lingsar, bakal top

----------


## RafflesG

Page doesn't exist om Donny Chris

----------


## dchristiaan

> Karena memang indukannya begitu adanya, Ttp ciri lainnya adl punuk / jitai Biasanya juga tinggi shg kemungkinan jumbo apalagi pake air Lingsar, bakal top


Nah jd pengen liat juga nih induk2nya CKK,,, om engkyyy potoinnn donkkkk,,,,

----------


## dchristiaan

> Page doesn't exist om Donny Chris


Try this one,,, tepat ke sasaran hehehe,,,
http://m296.photobucket.com/albums/rvidella/2013%20CKK%20JUMBO%20TOSAI%20GO/?sa=true

----------


## engky

Gak semua gitu om hehehehe

----------


## Gold

> Gak semua gitu om hehehehe


apanya pak?

----------


## dchristiaan

> Gak semua gitu om hehehehe


Tp yg saya lihat kebanyakan begitu om eng ing eng hihihihihi,,,, jd penasaran nih,,,

----------


## grinkz01

> Numpang tanya nih suhu2 sekalian, knp ya sepenglihatan saya pattern kohaku CKK kebanyakan ngeblock dibagian kepala hampir sampe full ke mulut? Apa udah trademark nya ya? Mohon koreksinya kalau saya salah,,,


kayaknya masalah selera aja......selera yg nyeleksi burayaknya.

----------


## Gold

> kayaknya masalah selera aja......selera yg nyeleksi burayaknya.


setuju pak

----------


## rvidella

KOHAKU

----------


## Saung Koi

> test ah
> 
> kenapa gambarnya pada miring yak?

----------


## Ridwan sm

> KOHAKU


Mantaaaaapp sekaliii.. Apalagi yang no. 3

----------


## rvidella

SANKE

----------


## rvidella

SHOWA

----------


## Saung Koi

Sukses Brother...Ikannya ber JITAI............... :Target:

----------


## engky

> Nah jd pengen liat juga nih induk2nya CKK,,, om engkyyy potoinnn donkkkk,,,,


Klo foto indukan dilombok ada semua om hehehehe,klo yg ini indukanya di pandaan xixixixi

----------


## bennytaruna

rule nya n biayanya brapa om?

----------


## rvidella

hALLLO ......



Michael nanti diseret kesini buat jelasin ya .....

1. Lelang dimulai dari sekarang juga sampai Oct 7, 2013 jam 20:00 waktu KOI-S. Perpanjangan 5 menit seperti biasa .... setiap postingan akan menambah seluruh waktu bagi tiap ikannya .... (biar pada begadang lagi)
2. Resiko kematian dan cacat/drop akan ditanggung pihak EO. Seluruh ikan dijamin BETINA. Resiko atas kedua hal ini dijamin dengan pengembalian uang kepada pemenang lelang.
3. Harga ikan per ekor akan dimulai dengan nilai Rp 1jt rupiah.  :Target:  Good Deal kan?

apalagi ya ..... udah yah kayaknya .... tinggal balapan lelang and kita sama-sama belajar

LUCKY DRAW dan BONUS-BONUS akan diberikan SOON  :Gossip: 


ayo yang mau sponsors ya biar rame

Pemenang yang akan ditentukan ....

setiap variety akan ada
Juara 1: mendapat 5% cash dari omzet variety yang terkumpul
Juara 2: mendapat 3% cash dari omzet variety yang terkumpul
Juara 3: mendapat 2% cash dari omzet variety yang terkumpul

BEST OF THE BEST variety .... akan mendapatkan hadiah dari CKK yang akan ditentukan kemudian ...

 :Pizza:  lapaaaaaaaaar .......


Langsung aja ya


KOHAKU
Kohaku 01 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Kohaku 02 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Kohaku 03 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Kohaku 04 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Kohaku 05 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Kohaku 06 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Kohaku 07 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Kohaku 08 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Kohaku 09 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Kohaku 11 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Kohaku 12 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Kohaku 13 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Kohaku 14 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...

SANKE
SANKE 01 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
SANKE 02 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
SANKE 03 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
SANKE 04 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
SANKE 05 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
SANKE 06 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
SANKE 07 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
SANKE 08 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
SANKE 09 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
SANKE 10 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
SANKE 11 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...

SHOWA
Showa 1 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Showa 2 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Showa 3 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Showa 4 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Showa 5 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Showa 6 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Showa 7 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Showa 8 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Showa 9 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Showa 10 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Showa 11 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Showa 12 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Showa 13 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Showa 14 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Showa 15 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Showa 16 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Showa 17 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Showa 18 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Showa 19 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Showa 20 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Showa 21 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Showa 22 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Showa 23 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...


makasi alllllllll for the supports

----------


## Saung Koi

Brum2...pertamax 1 juta ... eh belum ya... :Peep:

----------


## bennytaruna

sh 11, 1 jt

----------


## pujiono

Test sh 18 @ 1000

----------


## engky

Sh 8 KO 3 @ 1,1jt

----------


## pujiono

Ko 4 #1 jt

----------


## epoe

SA-4 dan SA-9 masing2 1jt dulu Om Dodo
SH-1, SH-9 masing2 1 jt dan SH-18 1,1jt deh ............................... :Eyebrows:

----------


## epoe

*Ko-1, Ko-3, KO-5, Ko-8* dan* KO-13* : Masing2 1jt
Tengkiu Om Dodo

----------


## epoe

udah tidur dulu ah, ..................................................  ............. sampe besok ?  :Israel:

----------


## Monggalana

ada foto lbh jelas ga om do?

----------


## demmy

Ko 1 - 1.1 jt ... maap om ep  :Pray:

----------


## Saung Koi

Om Epoe......RAJA BIDDING

----------


## Saung Koi

> Ko 1 - 1.1 jt ... maap om ep


Tidur2...besok kerja

----------


## epoe

*Om Dodo* sedang kebelakang, tadi titip saya suruh ketikkan ini u sementara :

KOHAKU
Kohaku 01 @ Rp 1jt oleh epoe
Kohaku 02 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Kohaku 03 @ Rp 1,1jt oleh engky
Kohaku 04 @ Rp 1jt oleh pujiono
Kohaku 05 @ Rp 1jt oleh epoe
Kohaku 06 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Kohaku 07 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Kohaku 08 @ Rp 1jt oleh epoe
Kohaku 09 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Kohaku 11 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Kohaku 12 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Kohaku 13 @ Rp 1jt oleh epoe
Kohaku 14 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...

SANKE
SANKE 01 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
SANKE 02 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
SANKE 03 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
SANKE 04 @ Rp 1jt oleh epoe
SANKE 05 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
SANKE 06 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
SANKE 07 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
SANKE 08 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
SANKE 09 @ Rp 1jt oleh epoe
SANKE 10 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
SANKE 11 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...

SHOWA
Showa 1 @ Rp 1jt oleh epoe
Showa 2 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Showa 3 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Showa 4 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Showa 5 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Showa 6 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Showa 7 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Showa 8 @ Rp 1jt oleh engky
Showa 9 @ Rp 1jt oleh epoe
Showa 10 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Showa 11 @ Rp 1jt oleh benny T
Showa 12 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Showa 13 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Showa 14 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Showa 15 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Showa 16 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Showa 17 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Showa 18 @ Rp 1,1jt oleh epoe
Showa 19 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Showa 20 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Showa 21 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Showa 22 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Showa 23 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...

Kalo ada yg salah mari kita betulkan rame2 ya, maklum nubie ...................... :Boxing:

----------


## demmy

> Tidur2...besok kerja


Siaaaaappp om boss..  :Becky:

----------


## epoe

Sorry barusan Om Demmy bilang ...salah ketik tu Om, 

KOHAKU
Kohaku 01 @ Rp 1,1jt oleh demmy
Kohaku 02 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Kohaku 03 @ Rp 1,2jt oleh epoe
Kohaku 04 @ Rp 1jt oleh pujiono
Kohaku 05 @ Rp 1jt oleh epoe
Kohaku 06 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Kohaku 07 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Kohaku 08 @ Rp 1jt oleh epoe
Kohaku 09 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Kohaku 11 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Kohaku 12 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Kohaku 13 @ Rp 1jt oleh epoe
Kohaku 14 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...

SANKE
SANKE 01 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
SANKE 02 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
SANKE 03 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
SANKE 04 @ Rp 1jt oleh epoe
SANKE 05 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
SANKE 06 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
SANKE 07 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
SANKE 08 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
SANKE 09 @ Rp 1jt oleh epoe
SANKE 10 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
SANKE 11 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...

SHOWA
Showa 1 @ Rp 1jt oleh epoe
Showa 2 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Showa 3 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Showa 4 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Showa 5 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Showa 6 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Showa 7 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Showa 8 @ Rp 1jt oleh engky
Showa 9 @ Rp 1jt oleh epoe
Showa 10 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Showa 11 @ Rp 1jt oleh benny T
Showa 12 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Showa 13 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Showa 14 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Showa 15 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Showa 16 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Showa 17 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Showa 18 @ Rp 1,1jt oleh epoe
Showa 19 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Showa 20 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Showa 21 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Showa 22 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Showa 23 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...

Nah ini yg bener katanya  :Target:

----------


## demmy

> *Om Dodo* sedang kebelakang, tadi titip saya suruh ketikkan ini u sementara :
> 
> KOHAKU
> Kohaku 01 @ Rp 1jt oleh epoe
> Kohaku 02 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
> Kohaku 03 @ Rp 1,1jt oleh engky
> Kohaku 04 @ Rp 1jt oleh pujiono
> Kohaku 05 @ Rp 1jt oleh epoe
> Kohaku 06 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
> ...


Ko1 di 1.1 jt by demmy..... DICATAT yah..  :Peace:

----------


## epoe

Udah pada tidur deh, besok hari masih panjang ..................................................  ...Om Dodo, ini sy kembalikan forumnya.  :Nono:

----------


## engky

Wah om epoe borong semua nih

----------


## epoe

Om Demmy, udah disuruh tidur juga  :Nono: .....................tenang Om, udah diupdate khan ?  :Flame:

----------


## engky

Ko 2 1.000.000

----------


## demmy

Siaaaaaaapppp om boss epoe.. arrigato gozaimas... bobo dah....

----------


## epoe

Om Engky juga bisa isi semua, paling nanti juga ditimpain .......................................percaya deh. masak tiyang Sasak ngga brani ya ...................siapa bilang, lasingan !  :Boxing:

----------


## boedirawan

Nubie mau isi kolam, permisi suhu

Kohaku 3,4 dan 5 @1,3
Sanke 11               @1,3
Showa 3 dan 11    @1,3

----------


## viktor

ikutan lg biar ky om epoe kohaku 3 = 1500

----------


## Ridwan sm

Kohaku 3 - 1,4jt
Sanke 2 - 1jt
Showa 23 - 1jt

----------


## engky

> Om Engky juga bisa isi semua, paling nanti juga ditimpain .......................................percaya deh. masak tiyang Sasak ngga brani ya ...................siapa bilang, lasingan !


Waduh lasingan artie ya opo om ep

----------


## BeauKoi

Support om Dodo, Ludo dan CKK
KO [email protected],6jt
KO [email protected]

----------


## BeauKoi

Tambah aaahhh
SA [email protected],7jt
SA [email protected],5jt

----------


## helmywid

Showa 2. @ 1 Jt

----------


## yohanna

Boleh ikutan? ko 13 1,3,jt

----------


## BeauKoi

Lagi aaahhh
SH [email protected]
SH [email protected],6jt

----------


## absolion

ikut ahhh
KO 14 1 jt

----------


## helmywid

Showa 20 @ 1Jt

----------


## Revata Yasa Lienardi

Ko 3 2.7jt..ko 5 2.1jt..ko6 1.1jt

----------


## Ridwan sm

Kohaku 6 - 1,5jt

----------


## Narto Kusnadi

Mau ikuatn KO 13 tapi kantong n tabungan uda kering :Frusty:

----------


## helmywid

Showa 2. @ 2.1 Jt

----------


## epoe

Baru hari kedua, tawaran bertubi2 datang, sukses Om Dodo. Ini kayak anak anak masuk toko mainan, bingung mau ambil yg mana.  :Dance:

----------


## engky

> Baru hari kedua, tawaran bertubi2 datang, sukses Om Dodo. Ini kayak anak anak masuk toko mainan, bingung mau ambil yg mana.


Kan tinggal bidining doang,brembe

----------


## epoe

kanggoang Om Engky, ikan CKK side ........ikutkan lelang sekalian @  :Eek2:

----------


## LDJ

Brembe niki, Lalu Engky ?! Hahaha jd teringat2 Lombok terus ni

----------


## engky

> kanggoang Om Engky, ikan CKK side ........ikutkan lelang sekalian @


Gak usah dilelang tapi bungkus langsung hehehe

----------


## dchristiaan

wah alamat tak terjangkau ini harganya  ::

----------


## LDJ

Ada opsi bungkus ga om Dodo ?

----------


## engky

> Ada opsi bungkus ga om Dodo ?


Bungkus aja om wkwkwkkwkkk

----------


## LDJ

Kompoorr hahaha

----------


## lalu ar

Memperhatikan... ::

----------


## mjkoi

http://s776.photobucket.com/albums/y...ps5876d029.jpg

Showa parent, momotaro x dainichi bloodline, 5 years old, 78cm

----------


## engky

Fotonya gak bisa keluar

----------


## mjkoi

http://s776.photobucket.com/albums/y...psbac4582c.jpg

Sanke parent, sakai x momotaro bloodline, 4 years old, 76cm

----------


## mjkoi

http://s776.photobucket.com/albums/y...ps07f2e633.jpg

Kohaku parent, hoshikin x momotaro bloodline, 6 years old, 82cm, grand champion of 1st breeder show

----------


## epoe

_Om MjKoi,
Ator nuwun atas sharingnya pada kawan2 disini , paling tidak meningkatkan rasa kemantapan hati (daripada kontroversi hati), jadi udaj jelas khan ?
Sanke parent, sakai x momotaro bloodline, 4 years old, 76cm 						
Kohaku parent, hoshikin x momotaro bloodline, 6 years old, 82cm, grand champion of 1st breeder show 						
Showa parent, momotaro x dainichi bloodline, 5 years old, 78cm 						
_
Pokoknya CKK ngga mau breed ikan dibawah usia dan ukuran itu untuk menjamin kualitas keturunannya  :Rockon: ...............yg patut dicontoh breeder Nasional, *mutu mutu* dan* mutu*  :Thumb: ............................apa susahnya sih ? :Hand:

----------


## epoe

Pemilihan *CKK* dengan parents ikan* Momotaro* bloodline kayaknya untuk ngejar supaya semua *bodynya jumbo* dan gilig2 kayak torpedo, kemudian masing-masing kalo *Sanke* referensinya tentu *Sakai (yg cerah dan polanya bagus)*, untuk *Showa* dipilih *Dainichi yang terkenal showanya cantik* dan berkualitas seperti sakura; dan untuk *Kohaku* dipilih *Hoshikin* yang polanya selalu *ngeblok besar2 dan beninya merah* orange cerah serta *shirojinya* putih spt *mutiara/salju*.

Jadi semua sudah diperhatikan dari awal, shg *mutunya* bisa dibanggakan .........*Bravo CKK dan Om Dodo* yg promosikan breeder lokal bermutu. :Rockon:

----------


## epoe

*KOMPOR* mledugggggggg ................. :Cool3:

----------


## Narto Kusnadi

Om epoe..kantong nya kok ga kering" ya  :Yo: ....hajar terus,om epoe  :Clap2:  :Hippie:

----------


## 9KOI

Mantaaap... Ikan lokal kualitasnya gak kalah dari impor👍Kohaku 13, Showa 9,11,13,15 @2jt

----------


## LDJ

Bungkus om dods..
SH 3 1jt

----------


## LDJ

> Rekap sementara :
> *LDJ no.K001 = 2 jt.
> epoe K003 = 2,1 jt.
> Raffles K007 = 2.5 jt                        * 
> Kalo nyampe 50 halaman, hadiah pakan ikan hi-gro 2 Ons


K 01 = 2 juta om Dods  :Rapture: 
hayoo2 om Epoe n om Raffles konsisten sama biddingan awal sebelum fotonya muncul hahahaha

----------


## demmy

> Mantaaap... Ikan lokal kualitasnya gak kalah dari impor👍Kohaku 13, Showa 9,11,13,15 @2jt


Ko, klo dpt sy menta 1 yah...  :Becky:

----------


## demmy

> Mantaaap... Ikan lokal kualitasnya gak kalah dari impor👍Kohaku 13, Showa 9,11,13,15 @2jt


Ko, klo dpt sy menta 1 yah...  :Becky:

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

> Om epoe..kantong nya kok ga kering" ya ....hajar terus,om epoe


sumber air nya om epoe lebih besar dr kantong nya om , sampai meluap luap nggak mgk kehabisan & kekeringan.......  :Pound:  , hehehe......

----------


## DTm

Showa 8 1,2jt

----------


## epoe

Kenapa kita ngga berdamai dan dari awal bagi2 Koi CKK ini satu atau maks dua per orang, supaya kebagian pengalaman keeping CKK nantinya ya Om-Om ?  :Doh: 
Kalo pukul2an malah nanti ada yg ngga dapet lho, ..............please sekali ini Om ?  :Help:  :Help:  :Help: 

Om Narto ama Om Bobby jangan ngeledek terus gitu dong ..................................................  .......... kita sama-sama, peace ..... :Yo:

----------


## m_yogaswara

Spt biasa, nonton dulu...kl ada rejeki baru lamar yg belum dilamar hihoihoiho...tp btw, ongkir dr lombok ke jkt brp ya kira2?

----------


## RafflesG

Nunggu di tikungan aja om LDJ, hehehehe

----------


## m_yogaswara

Yg sy suka KO 14 dan SA 11 dah ada yg nawar....pengen liat smp mana harganya 2 ekor koi tsb.... :Spy:

----------


## epoe

> Yg sy suka KO 14 dan SA 11 dah ada yg nawar....pengen liat smp mana harganya 2 ekor koi tsb....


*Pembalap yang bijaksana*, suka tikungan itu ..........liat pembalap lain nikung disitu, kalo sudah paham benar ..........baru balapan sendiri dan merasakan tikungannya  :Doh: ..................ziussssst, asal jangan gedobrak jatuh aja.  :Yo:

----------


## Elecson

Pas tikungan harus siap rem biar tidak kegedobrak. Setelah tikungan jalan lurus tancep gas.

----------


## engky

Sh 6 1.000

----------


## epoe

*Om Elecson* pake motor Repzol-Kohaku no.berapa ya ? ngga suka motor Penn-Sanke ya ?  :Nono:

----------


## Elecson

Sudah ada sasaran cuma sekarang belum tau sudah sampai mana bidnya. So lagi tunggu rekap.
Hint hint Om Dodo.

----------


## pujiono

pembalapnya repsol semua kayaknya hehhehehehe

----------


## mjkoi

the kohaku are born in 6 august. Sanke and showa are born 12 october, 2012

----------


## epoe

*Setelah daftar update yang pertama, ini adalah perubahan bid atau overbid-nya :

Viktor =* kohaku 3 = 1500 *
BoediR =* Kohaku 3,4 dan 5 @1,3,  Sanke 11               @1,3,  Showa 3 dan 11    @1,3 						*
BeauKoi =* KO [email protected],6jt dan KO [email protected], SA [email protected],7jt, SA [email protected],5jt, SH [email protected], SH [email protected],6jt
*Yohana =* ko 13 1,3,jt 						
*absolion =* KO 14  = 1 jt *Ridwan Sm* = Kohaku 3 - 1,4jt, Sanke 2 - 1jt, Showa 23 - 1jt, 						Kohaku 6 - 1,5jt 						*
helmywid =* Showa 2. @ 1 Jt, 						Showa 2. @ 2.1 Jt, 						Showa 20 @ 1Jt 						*
Revata YL =* Ko 3 2.7jt..ko 5 2.1jt..ko6 1.1jt 						*
9Koi* = Kohaku 13, Showa 9,11,13,15 @2jt 						
*LDJ* = SH 3 1jt 						dan K 01 = 2 juta
*DTm* = Showa 8 1,2jt 						
*Engky* = Ko 2 1.000.000, 						Sh 6 1.000 						

Mudah2an bisa membantu Om Dodo buat rekapnya, karena perlu dilihat secara keseluruhan sudah sampe mana dan mana ikan paling favourites  :Juggle:

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Om epoe nggak ikutan ?kok nggak ada ...

----------


## LDJ

> *Setelah daftar update yang pertama, ini adalah perubahan bid atau overbid-nya :
> 
> Viktor =* kohaku 3 = 1500 *
> BoediR =* Kohaku 3,4 dan 5 @1,3,  Sanke 11               @1,3,  Showa 3 dan 11    @1,3                         *
> BeauKoi =* KO [email protected],6jt dan KO [email protected], SA [email protected],7jt, SA [email protected],5jt, SH [email protected], SH [email protected],6jt
> *Yohana =* ko 13 1,3,jt                         
> *absolion =* KO 14  = 1 jt *Ridwan Sm* = Kohaku 3 - 1,4jt, Sanke 2 - 1jt, Showa 23 - 1jt,                         Kohaku 6 - 1,5jt                         *
> helmywid =* Showa 2. @ 1 Jt,                         Showa 2. @ 2.1 Jt,                         Showa 20 @ 1Jt                         *
> Revata YL =* Ko 3 2.7jt..ko 5 2.1jt..ko6 1.1jt                         *
> ...


Ikan Om Epoe sisa nomor berapa ? 1-2 ekor aja om supaya kita semua kebagian  :Pray:

----------


## epoe

Untuk sementara ini   yang dapat saya rekam, tetapi biar Om Dodo yg klarifikasi kalo salah, maklum   belajaran :



KOHAKU

Kohaku 01 @ Rp 2jt oleh LDJ

Kohaku 02 @ Rp 1jt oleh engky

Kohaku 03 @ Rp 2,7jt oleh revata YL

Kohaku 04 @ Rp 1,3jt oleh boediR

Kohaku 05 @ Rp 2,1jt oleh revata YL

Kohaku 06 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh ridwanSM

Kohaku 07 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...

Kohaku 08 @ Rp 1jt oleh epoe

Kohaku 09 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...

Kohaku 11 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...

Kohaku 12 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...

Kohaku 13 @ Rp 2jt oleh 9Koi

Kohaku 14 @ Rp 1jt oleh absolion



SANKE

SANKE 01 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...

SANKE 02 @ Rp 1,7jt oleh beauKoi

SANKE 03 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...

SANKE 04 @ Rp 1jt oleh epoe

SANKE 05 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...

SANKE 06 @ Rp 1jt oleh engky

SANKE 07 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...

SANKE 08 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...

SANKE 09 @ Rp 1jt oleh epoe

SANKE 10 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...

SANKE 11 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh beauKoi



SHOWA

Showa 1 @ Rp 1jt oleh epoe

Showa 2 @ Rp 2,1jt oleh helmywid

Showa 3 @ Rp 1,3jt oleh boediR

Showa 4 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...

Showa 5 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...

Showa 6 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...

Showa 7 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...

Showa 8 @ Rp 1,2jt oleh DTm

Showa 9 @ Rp 2jt oleh 9Koi

Showa 10 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...

Showa 11 @ Rp 2,6jt oleh beauKoi

Showa 12 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...

Showa 13 @ Rp 2jt oleh 9Koi

Showa 14 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...

Showa 15 @ Rp 2jt oleh 9Koi

Showa 16 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...

Showa 17 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...

Showa 18 @ Rp 1,1jt oleh epoe

Showa 19 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...

Showa 20 @ Rp 1jt oleh helmywid

Showa 21 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...

Showa 22 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...

Showa 23 @ Rp 1jt oleh ridwanSM

----------


## epoe

Ternyata *epoe* masih banyak juga ya,  :Flypig: ................gimana nguranginnya ?  :Baby:

----------


## epoe

Siyappp *Om LDJ.* Siap ngurangin, nunggu *godot nimpa bulan* dulu ya ?

----------


## LDJ

> the kohaku are born in 6 august. Sanke and showa are born 12 october, 2012


Many thanks for the prompt response uncle Michael..glad to know u
cheers :Tea:

----------


## epoe

Meskipun *bidnya masih 5 ekor* tetapi *ikan Sanke no.9 telah dihapus* gambarnya (mungkin dikeluarkan dari lelang), jadi hanya ini yang epoe bid.  :Hippie: 

Nah, sekarang kalo hrus ngurangin jadi dua saja, pilih yang mana ya ?  :Frusty:

----------


## engky

> Untuk sementara ini   yang dapat saya rekam, tetapi biar Om Dodo yg klarifikasi kalo salah, maklum   belajaran :
> 
> 
> 
> KOHAKU
> 
> Kohaku 01 @ Rp 2jt oleh LDJ
> 
> Kohaku 02 @ Rp 1jt oleh engky
> ...


Bukan sanke 6 tapi showa 6 hehehehe

----------


## epoe

Sorry Om Engky, ikannya kebanyakan soalnya ..........
KOHAKU

Kohaku 01 @ Rp 2jt oleh LDJ

Kohaku 02 @ Rp 1jt oleh engky

Kohaku 03 @ Rp 2,7jt oleh revata YL

Kohaku 04 @ Rp 1,3jt oleh boediR

Kohaku 05 @ Rp 2,1jt oleh revata YL

Kohaku 06 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh ridwanSM

Kohaku 07 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...

Kohaku 08 @ Rp 1jt oleh epoe

Kohaku 09 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...

Kohaku 11 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...

Kohaku 12 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...

Kohaku 13 @ Rp 2jt oleh 9Koi

Kohaku 14 @ Rp 1jt oleh absolion



SANKE

SANKE 01 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...

SANKE 02 @ Rp 1,7jt oleh beauKoi

SANKE 03 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...

SANKE 04 @ Rp 1jt oleh epoe

SANKE 05 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...

SANKE 06 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...

SANKE 07 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...

SANKE 08 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...

SANKE 09 @ Rp 1jt oleh epoe

SANKE 10 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...

SANKE 11 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh beauKoi



SHOWA

Showa 1 @ Rp 1jt oleh epoe

Showa 2 @ Rp 2,1jt oleh helmywid

Showa 3 @ Rp 1,3jt oleh boediR

Showa 4 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...

Showa 5 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...

Showa 6 @ Rp 1jt oleh *engky*

Showa 7 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...

Showa 8 @ Rp 1,2jt oleh DTm

Showa 9 @ Rp 2jt oleh 9Koi

Showa 10 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...

Showa 11 @ Rp 2,6jt oleh beauKoi

Showa 12 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...

Showa 13 @ Rp 2jt oleh 9Koi

Showa 14 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...

Showa 15 @ Rp 2jt oleh 9Koi

Showa 16 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...

Showa 17 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...

Showa 18 @ Rp 1,1jt oleh epoe

Showa 19 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...

Showa 20 @ Rp 1jt oleh helmywid

Showa 21 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...

Showa 22 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...

Showa 23 @ Rp 1jt oleh ridwanSM

----------


## viktor

Kohaku 2 = 1.100

----------


## helmywid

> Nah, sekarang kalo hrus ngurangin jadi dua saja, pilih yang mana ya ?


Showa 1 dan Showa 18 om Epoe :Behindsofa: , mudah mudahan ga salah....

----------


## rvidella

> Ada opsi bungkus ga om Dodo ?


ada @ 100jt/pc  :Yo: 
jangan bungkus lah bidding aja om LDJ  :Caked:

----------


## rvidella

Showa parent, momotaro x dainichi bloodline, 5 years old, 78cm




Sanke parent, sakai x momotaro bloodline, 4 years old, 76cm



Kohaku parent, hoshikin x momotaro bloodline, 6 years old, 82cm, grand champion of 1st breeder show

----------


## rvidella

KOHAKU
Kohaku 01 @ Rp 2jt oleh LDJ
Kohaku 02 @ Rp 1,1jt oleh VICTOR
Kohaku 03 @ Rp 2,7jt oleh Revata
Kohaku 04 @ Rp 1,3jt oleh *boedirawan*
Kohaku 05 @ Rp 2,1jt oleh* Revata*
Kohaku 06 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh Ridwan Sumo
Kohaku 07 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Kohaku 08 @ Rp 1jt oleh EP
Kohaku 09 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Kohaku 11 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Kohaku 12 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Kohaku 13 @ Rp 2jt oleh* 9koi*
Kohaku 14 @ Rp 1jt oleh absolion

SANKE
SANKE 01 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
SANKE 02 @ Rp 1,7jt oleh Beaukoi
SANKE 03 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
SANKE 04 @ Rp 1jt oleh EP
SANKE 05 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
SANKE 06 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
SANKE 07 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
SANKE 08 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
SANKE 09 @ Rp 1jt oleh EP
SANKE 10 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
SANKE 11 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh beaukoi

SHOWA
Showa 1 @ Rp 1jt oleh EP
Showa 2 @ Rp 2,1jt oleh Helmywid
Showa 3 @ Rp 1,3jt oleh *boedirawan*
Showa 4 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Showa 5 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Showa 6 @ Rp 1jt oleh ENgky
Showa 7 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Showa 8 @ Rp 1,2jt oleh DTM 
Showa 9 @ Rp 2jt oleh 9koi
Showa 10 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Showa 11 @ Rp 2,6jt oleh Beaukoi
Showa 12 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Showa 13 @ Rp 2jt oleh 9koi
Showa 14 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Showa 15 @ Rp 2jt oleh 9koi
Showa 16 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Showa 17 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Showa 18 @ Rp 1,1jt oleh EP 
Showa 19 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Showa 20 @ Rp 1jt oleh helmywid
Showa 21 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Showa 22 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Showa 23 @ Rp 1jt oleh Ridwan Sumo


makasi alllllllll for the supports

----------


## rvidella

25 ekor sold ....

38 jt
3,8jt buat pemenang

50jt .... masing-masing bidder mendapat 1kg pakan ckk grow
100jt ... masing-masing bidder mendapat 2kg pakan ckk grow
1M ... masing-masing bidder mendapat motor CKK
 :Blabla: 

3 malam @ SULLY RESORT BALI ... abis dari Lombok ke bali dekat ... atau Bali terus ke Lombok ... wes terserah yang mana aja
THANKS BOSS ELECSON .....
lagi bingung .... apa voucher 2 malam + 1 malam ... apa langsung 3 malam? apa rame-rame biar semua dapat masing-masing 1 malam ... ada idea guys?

 :Blabla: 

Bro DTM ... mungkin voucher Tirta Mansion juga @ karawaci huehheheheheheehe

 :Thumb:

----------


## rvidella

KOHAKU











SANKE







SHOWA

----------


## engky

Wah ckk udah keluarin sepeda motor

----------


## 9KOI

Hadiahnya tambahin om dodo... Klo gak lemes nih balapannya😈😈😈

----------


## viktor

Coba Sh 11 =  2.700

----------


## rvidella

KOHAKU
Kohaku 01 @ Rp 2jt oleh LDJ
Kohaku 02 @ Rp 1,1jt oleh VICTOR
Kohaku 03 @ Rp 2,7jt oleh Revata
Kohaku 04 @ Rp 1,3jt oleh *boedirawan*
Kohaku 05 @ Rp 2,1jt oleh* Revata*
Kohaku 06 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh Ridwan Sumo
Kohaku 07 @ Rp 1jt oleh Timmy (via dodokoi)
Kohaku 08 @ Rp 1jt oleh EP
Kohaku 09 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Kohaku 11 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Kohaku 12 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Kohaku 13 @ Rp 2,5jt oleh* Timmy (via dodokoi)*
Kohaku 14 @ Rp 1jt oleh absolion

SANKE
SANKE 01 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
SANKE 02 @ Rp 2jt oleh Timmy (via dodokoi)
SANKE 03 @ Rp 1jt oleh Timmy (via dodokoi)
SANKE 04 @ Rp 1jt oleh EP
SANKE 05 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
SANKE 06 @ Rp 1jt oleh Timmy (via dodokoi)
SANKE 07 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
SANKE 08 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
SANKE 09 @ Rp 1jt oleh EP
SANKE 10 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
SANKE 11 @ Rp 1,8jt oleh Timmy (via dodokoi)

SHOWA
Showa 1 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh Timmy (via dodokoi)
Showa 2 @ Rp 2,1jt oleh Helmywid
Showa 3 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh Timmy (via dodokoi)
Showa 4 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Showa 5 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Showa 6 @ Rp 1jt oleh ENgky
Showa 7 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Showa 8 @ Rp 1,2jt oleh DTM 
Showa 9 @ Rp 2jt oleh 9koi
Showa 10 @ Rp 1jt oleh Timmy (via dodokoi)
Showa 11 @ Rp 2,7jt oleh Victor SOLO
Showa 12 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Showa 13 @ Rp 2jt oleh 9koi
Showa 14 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Showa 15 @ Rp 2jt oleh 9koi
Showa 16 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Showa 17 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Showa 18 @ Rp 1,1jt oleh EP 
Showa 19 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Showa 20 @ Rp 1,2jt oleh Timmy (via dodokoi)
Showa 21 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Showa 22 @ Rp 1jt oleh Timmy (via dodokoi)
Showa 23 @ Rp 1jt oleh Ridwan Sumo


makasi alllllllll for the supports

----------


## rvidella

> Hadiahnya tambahin om dodo... Klo gak lemes nih balapannya


siap ndan ........ malam ini jam 20:00 waktu KOI-S kalo sampe 50 halaman akan ada 2 HIKARI SILKWORM - 500gr buat poster terakhir di halaman 49 dan poster pertama di halaman 50 ,...... :Wave:

----------


## Aidama Koitabe

SH 21, 1jt ikut
Btw kelipatan berapa Dol..?

----------


## Aidama Koitabe

Maaf Dodo, coba cek Showa: 18, 20, 21
Sepertinya cacat, kepala lonjot kedelam. Saya ada pelihara showa CKK spt itu.
Maaf supaya clear.

Gom Sirait

----------


## qulistop

Showa 4,7,16 @1jt

----------


## RafflesG

Kohaku 3= 3jt

----------


## RafflesG

Kohaku 13= 2.6jt

----------


## RafflesG

Kohaku 5=2.2jt

----------


## LDJ

> Kohaku 13= 2.6jt


tikungan masih jauh omm..haha
SH 12 1jt

----------


## RafflesG

Kagak nahan om hehehehe

----------


## mjkoi

I haven't notice any fish in the GO have problem with the body or head shape. If later there is problem when harvest, then it will be money back, thank you

----------


## rvidella

> SH 21, 1jt ikut
> Btw kelipatan berapa Dol..?


dol dal del dol
kelipatan bebas .....




> Maaf Dodo, coba cek Showa: 18, 20, 21
> Sepertinya cacat, kepala lonjot kedelam. Saya ada pelihara showa CKK spt itu.
> Maaf supaya clear.
> 
> Gom Sirait



sampe terakhir sebelum masuk .... KO 10 kedapatan jantan .... jadi ga ikutan acara padahal sudah disiapkan buat ikutan
jadi sampe terakhir semua "OK"

kalo sampe kedapatan cacat, uang pemenang akan dikembalikan

kalo sudah punya showa ckk spt itu dan ada yang seperti itu ... better jangan di bid, bang

----------


## rvidella

Last standing:

KOHAKU
Kohaku 01 @ Rp 2jt oleh LDJ
Kohaku 02 @ Rp 1,1jt oleh VICTOR
Kohaku 03 @ Rp 3jt oleh Raffles G
Kohaku 04 @ Rp 1,3jt olehBoedirawan
Kohaku 05 @ Rp 2,2jt olehRaffles G
Kohaku 06 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh Ridwan Sumo
Kohaku 07 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Kohaku 08 @ Rp 1jt oleh EP
Kohaku 09 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Kohaku 11 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Kohaku 12 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Kohaku 13 @ Rp 2,6jt oleh* Raffles G*
Kohaku 14 @ Rp 1jt oleh absolion

SANKE
SANKE 01 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
SANKE 02 @ Rp 1,7jt oleh Beaukoi
SANKE 03 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
SANKE 04 @ Rp 1jt oleh EP
SANKE 05 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
SANKE 06 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
SANKE 07 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
SANKE 08 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
SANKE 09 @ Rp 1jt oleh EP
SANKE 10 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
SANKE 11 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh beaukoi

SHOWA
Showa 1 @ Rp 1jt oleh EP
Showa 2 @ Rp 2,1jt oleh Helmywid
Showa 3 @ Rp 1,3jt oleh *boedirawan*
Showa 4 @ Rp 1jt oleh qulistop
Showa 5 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Showa 6 @ Rp 1jt oleh ENgky
Showa 7 @ Rp 1jt oleh qulistop
Showa 8 @ Rp 1,2jt oleh DTM 
Showa 9 @ Rp 2jt oleh 9koi
Showa 10 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Showa 11 @ Rp 2,6jt oleh Beaukoi
Showa 12 @ Rp 1jt oleh LDJ
Showa 13 @ Rp 2jt oleh 9koi
Showa 14 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Showa 15 @ Rp 2jt oleh 9koi
Showa 16 @ Rp 1jt oleh qulistop
Showa 17 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Showa 18 @ Rp 1,1jt oleh EP 
Showa 19 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Showa 20 @ Rp 1jt oleh helmywid
Showa 21 @ Rp 1jt oleh GOM
Showa 22 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Showa 23 @ Rp 1jt oleh Ridwan Sumo


makasi alllllllll for the supports[/QUOTE]

----------


## rvidella

43.2jt ........

mari kita kalahkan rekor sakai 21jt yen huahahahahahahahahaha


HIDUP ENDONESIAAAAAAAAAA  :Thumb:

----------


## pujiono

Sh 19 @ 1000 
Sh 20 @ 1100

----------


## engky

> 43.2jt ........
> 
> mari kita kalahkan rekor sakai 21jt yen huahahahahahahahahaha
> 
> 
> HIDUP ENDONESIAAAAAAAAAA


Ayo serbuuuuuu

----------


## viktor

sh 11 = 2700 boleh bid to..... tadi sdh bid  rekapannya kembali lagi 2600 he...he...he....

----------


## rvidella

Last standing:

KOHAKU
Kohaku 01 @ Rp 2jt oleh LDJ
Kohaku 02 @ Rp 1,1jt oleh VICTOR
Kohaku 03 @ Rp 3jt oleh Raffles G
Kohaku 04 @ Rp 1,3jt olehBoedirawan
Kohaku 05 @ Rp 2,2jt olehRaffles G
Kohaku 06 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh Ridwan Sumo
Kohaku 07 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Kohaku 08 @ Rp 1jt oleh EP
Kohaku 09 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Kohaku 11 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Kohaku 12 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Kohaku 13 @ Rp 2,6jt oleh* Raffles G*
Kohaku 14 @ Rp 1jt oleh absolion

SANKE
SANKE 01 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
SANKE 02 @ Rp 1,7jt oleh Beaukoi
SANKE 03 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
SANKE 04 @ Rp 1jt oleh EP
SANKE 05 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
SANKE 06 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
SANKE 07 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
SANKE 08 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
SANKE 09 @ Rp 1jt oleh EP
SANKE 10 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
SANKE 11 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh beaukoi

SHOWA
Showa 1 @ Rp 1jt oleh EP
Showa 2 @ Rp 2,1jt oleh Helmywid
Showa 3 @ Rp 1,3jt oleh *boedirawan*
Showa 4 @ Rp 1jt oleh qulistop
Showa 5 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Showa 6 @ Rp 1jt oleh ENgky
Showa 7 @ Rp 1jt oleh qulistop
Showa 8 @ Rp 1,2jt oleh DTM 
Showa 9 @ Rp 2jt oleh 9koi
Showa 10 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Showa 11 @ Rp 2,7jt oleh victor solo (maap ya om)
Showa 12 @ Rp 1jt oleh LDJ
Showa 13 @ Rp 2jt oleh 9koi
Showa 14 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Showa 15 @ Rp 2jt oleh 9koi
Showa 16 @ Rp 1jt oleh qulistop
Showa 17 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Showa 18 @ Rp 1,1jt oleh EP 
Showa 19 @ Rp 1jt oleh pujiono
Showa 20 @ Rp 1,1jt oleh pujiono
Showa 21 @ Rp 1jt oleh GOM
Showa 22 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Showa 23 @ Rp 1jt oleh Ridwan Sumo


makasi alllllllll for the supports

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

om vic panas nih jadi nya , bidnya hilang , hahaha...... :Embarassed:

----------


## epoe

_Om Dodo_ udah balik dan aktif, *Kohaku no.12 = 1jt* dulu

----------


## rvidella

44,4 jt ..........

4
4
4 

hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii seyemmmmmmm

----------


## osvaldia

ituuut yaaa om dodo.. 
KO 2 = 1,2
KO 4 = 1,4
KO 6 = 1,6
 :Flame:

----------


## rvidella

> _Om Dodo_ udah balik dan aktif, *Kohaku no.12 = 1jt* dulu


Last standing:

KOHAKU
Kohaku 01 @ Rp 2jt oleh LDJ
Kohaku 02 @ Rp 1,1jt oleh VICTOR
Kohaku 03 @ Rp 3jt oleh Raffles G
Kohaku 04 @ Rp 1,3jt olehBoedirawan
Kohaku 05 @ Rp 2,2jt olehRaffles G
Kohaku 06 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh Ridwan Sumo
Kohaku 07 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Kohaku 08 @ Rp 1jt oleh EP
Kohaku 09 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Kohaku 11 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Kohaku 12 @ Rp 1jt oleh ep
Kohaku 13 @ Rp 2,6jt oleh* Raffles G*
Kohaku 14 @ Rp 1jt oleh absolion

SANKE
SANKE 01 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
SANKE 02 @ Rp 1,7jt oleh Beaukoi
SANKE 03 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
SANKE 04 @ Rp 1jt oleh EP
SANKE 05 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
SANKE 06 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
SANKE 07 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
SANKE 08 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
SANKE 09 @ Rp 1jt oleh EP
SANKE 10 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
SANKE 11 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh beaukoi

SHOWA
Showa 1 @ Rp 1jt oleh EP
Showa 2 @ Rp 2,1jt oleh Helmywid
Showa 3 @ Rp 1,3jt oleh *boedirawan*
Showa 4 @ Rp 1jt oleh qulistop
Showa 5 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Showa 6 @ Rp 1jt oleh ENgky
Showa 7 @ Rp 1jt oleh qulistop
Showa 8 @ Rp 1,2jt oleh DTM 
Showa 9 @ Rp 2jt oleh 9koi
Showa 10 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Showa 11 @ Rp 2,7jt oleh victor solo (maap ya om)
Showa 12 @ Rp 1jt oleh LDJ
Showa 13 @ Rp 2jt oleh 9koi
Showa 14 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Showa 15 @ Rp 2jt oleh 9koi
Showa 16 @ Rp 1jt oleh qulistop
Showa 17 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Showa 18 @ Rp 1,1jt oleh EP 
Showa 19 @ Rp 1jt oleh pujiono
Showa 20 @ Rp 1,1jt oleh pujiono
Showa 21 @ Rp 1jt oleh GOM
Showa 22 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Showa 23 @ Rp 1jt oleh Ridwan Sumo


makasi alllllllll for the supports

45,4 ......... :Yo:

----------


## rvidella

32 ekor sold  :Kiss:

----------


## epoe

*Sanke no.5 = 1jt* dulu Om Dodo  :Frown:

----------


## LDJ

SA 7 cetiauw om

----------


## epoe

*1. Lelang dimulai dari sekarang juga sampai Oct 7, 2013 jam 20:00 waktu KOI-S*

----------


## epoe

_Om Dodo_,
*Kohaku no.7 = 1 tiauw*  dulu  :Tape2:

----------


## bennytaruna

sh20, 1,2 om

----------


## epoe

mboyak ...................balong kebak, ben wae  :Evil:  sing penting ono CKK sing gilig2  :Flypig:

----------


## engky

> mboyak ...................balong kebak, ben wae  sing penting ono CKK sing gilig2


Mboyak nine dait iwak ckk wkwkwk

----------


## engky

Ko 2 1.300

----------


## rvidella

Kalo ada yang salah protes yaaaaa



 :Hail: 


Last standing:

KOHAKU
Kohaku 01 @ Rp 2jt oleh LDJ
Kohaku 02 @ Rp 1,2jt oleh Osvaldia
Kohaku 03 @ Rp 3jt oleh Raffles G
Kohaku 04 @ Rp 1,4jt oleh osvaldia
Kohaku 05 @ Rp 2,2jt olehRaffles G
Kohaku 06 @ Rp 1,6jt oleh osvaldia
Kohaku 07 @ Rp 1jt oleh EP
Kohaku 08 @ Rp 1jt oleh EP
Kohaku 09 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Kohaku 11 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Kohaku 12 @ Rp 1jt oleh ep
Kohaku 13 @ Rp 2,6jt oleh* Raffles G*
Kohaku 14 @ Rp 1jt oleh absolion

SANKE
SANKE 01 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
SANKE 02 @ Rp 1,7jt oleh Beaukoi
SANKE 03 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
SANKE 04 @ Rp 1jt oleh EP
SANKE 05 @ Rp 1jt oleh EP
SANKE 06 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
SANKE 07 @ Rp 1jt oleh EP
SANKE 08 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
SANKE 09 @ Rp 1jt oleh EP
SANKE 10 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
SANKE 11 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh beaukoi

SHOWA
Showa 1 @ Rp 1jt oleh EP
Showa 2 @ Rp 2,1jt oleh Helmywid
Showa 3 @ Rp 1,3jt oleh *boedirawan*
Showa 4 @ Rp 1jt oleh qulistop
Showa 5 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Showa 6 @ Rp 1jt oleh ENgky
Showa 7 @ Rp 1jt oleh qulistop
Showa 8 @ Rp 1,2jt oleh DTM 
Showa 9 @ Rp 2jt oleh 9koi
Showa 10 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Showa 11 @ Rp 2,7jt oleh victor solo (maap ya om)
Showa 12 @ Rp 1jt oleh LDJ
Showa 13 @ Rp 2jt oleh 9koi
Showa 14 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Showa 15 @ Rp 2jt oleh 9koi
Showa 16 @ Rp 1jt oleh qulistop
Showa 17 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Showa 18 @ Rp 1,1jt oleh EP 
Showa 19 @ Rp 1jt oleh pujiono
Showa 20 @ Rp 1,2jt oleh Bennytaruna
Showa 21 @ Rp 1jt oleh GOM
Showa 22 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Showa 23 @ Rp 1jt oleh Ridwan Sumo


makasi alllllllll for the supports

----------


## bennytaruna

KO 7 1,1 d

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

udah tutup lelang nya nom dodo

----------


## bennytaruna

bid ko 7 1,1

----------


## epoe

*Udah tutup Om Bobby, ka**lo hari ini tanggal 8 Okt 2013.*  :Flame:

----------


## ardy

SH 3 : 1.4jt

----------


## epoe

*Showa no.22 = one* tiauw, Om Dodo and thank you  :Evil:

----------


## ardy

Raja Lelang kembali beraksiiiiiii..... Eng ing engggggg hihihi

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

> *Udah tutup Om Bobby, ka**lo hari ini tanggal 8 Okt 2013.*


gila nih lelang rame banget ternyata waktu masih lama ya, hahaha.......

----------


## viktor

Kohaku 2 = tiauw puaa / 1.500  :Baby:

----------


## genadhi

SANKE 06 @ Rp 1 jt

----------


## LDJ

Mhn ijin protes om .. sy yg post di page 27 utk sanke 07 cetiauw..bukan om EP hehe

----------


## pujiono

Sh20 = 1.3 
SH21 = 1.2

----------


## engky

Ko 2 1.700
Sh 22 1.200

----------


## rvidella

> Mhn ijin protes om .. sy yg post di page 27 utk sanke 07 cetiauw..bukan om EP hehe


protest 1jt  :Clap2:

----------


## rvidella

Kalo ada yang salah protes yaaaaa



 :Hail: 


Last standing:

KOHAKU
Kohaku 01 @ Rp 2jt oleh LDJ
Kohaku 02 @ Rp 1,7jt oleh Engky
Kohaku 03 @ Rp 3jt oleh Raffles G
Kohaku 04 @ Rp 1,4jt oleh osvaldia
Kohaku 05 @ Rp 2,2jt oleh Raffles G
Kohaku 06 @ Rp 1,6jt oleh osvaldia
Kohaku 07 @ Rp 1,1jt oleh Benny taruna
Kohaku 08 @ Rp 1jt oleh EP
Kohaku 09 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Kohaku 11 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Kohaku 12 @ Rp 1jt oleh ep
Kohaku 13 @ Rp 2,6jt oleh* Raffles G*
Kohaku 14 @ Rp 1jt oleh absolion

SANKE
SANKE 01 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
SANKE 02 @ Rp 1,7jt oleh Beaukoi
SANKE 03 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
SANKE 04 @ Rp 1jt oleh EP
SANKE 05 @ Rp 1jt oleh EP
SANKE 06 @ Rp 1jt oleh Genadhi
SANKE 07 @ Rp 1jt oleh LDJ
SANKE 08 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
SANKE 09 @ Rp 1jt oleh EP
SANKE 10 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
SANKE 11 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh beaukoi

SHOWA
Showa 1 @ Rp 1jt oleh EP
Showa 2 @ Rp 2,1jt oleh Helmywid
Showa 3 @ Rp 1,4jt olehardy
Showa 4 @ Rp 1jt oleh qulistop
Showa 5 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Showa 6 @ Rp 1jt oleh ENgky
Showa 7 @ Rp 1jt oleh qulistop
Showa 8 @ Rp 1,2jt oleh DTM 
Showa 9 @ Rp 2jt oleh 9koi
Showa 10 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Showa 11 @ Rp 2,7jt oleh victor solo (maap ya om)
Showa 12 @ Rp 1jt oleh LDJ
Showa 13 @ Rp 2jt oleh 9koi
Showa 14 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Showa 15 @ Rp 2jt oleh 9koi
Showa 16 @ Rp 1jt oleh qulistop
Showa 17 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Showa 18 @ Rp 1,1jt oleh EP 
Showa 19 @ Rp 1jt oleh pujiono
Showa 20 @ Rp 1,3jt oleh Pujiono
Showa 21 @ Rp 1,2jt oleh Pujiono
Showa 22 @ Rp 1,2jt oleh Engky
Showa 23 @ Rp 1jt oleh Ridwan Sumo


makasi alllllllll for the supports

----------


## rvidella

KOHAKU











SANKE







SHOWA










 :Boxing:  :Boxing:  :Boxing:  :Boxing:  :Boxing:  :Boxing:  :Boxing:  :Boxing: 


fight fight fight tenggggggggggg  :Clap2:

----------


## Elecson

Mulai Panas.
3 Malam di Suly Resort, Ubud Bali
Kamar Grand Deluxe Breakfast included.
www.sulyresort.com
Saya rasa di pecah 1 night each biar bisa bareng ke Bali sebelum atau setelah ke Lombok liat CKK Farm.
Pendapat para Om Om gimana?

----------


## rvidella

Kalo ada yang salah protes yaaaaa



 :Hail: 


Last standing:

KOHAKU
Kohaku 01 @ Rp 2jt oleh LDJ
Kohaku 02 @ Rp 1,7jt oleh Engky
Kohaku 03 @ Rp 3jt oleh Raffles G
Kohaku 04 @ Rp 1,4jt oleh osvaldia
Kohaku 05 @ Rp 2,2jt oleh Raffles G
Kohaku 06 @ Rp 1,6jt oleh osvaldia
Kohaku 07 @ Rp 1,2jt oleh Timmy (via dodokoi)
Kohaku 08 @ Rp 1jt oleh EP
Kohaku 09 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Kohaku 11 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Kohaku 12 @ Rp 1jt oleh ep
Kohaku 13 @ Rp 2,7jt olehTimmy (via dodokoi)
Kohaku 14 @ Rp 1jt oleh absolion

SANKE
SANKE 01 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
SANKE 02 @ Rp 2jt oleh Timmy (via dodokoi)
SANKE 03 @ Rp 1jt oleh Timmy (via dodokoi)
SANKE 04 @ Rp 1jt oleh EP
SANKE 05 @ Rp 1jt oleh EP
SANKE 06 @ Rp 1jt oleh Genadhi
SANKE 07 @ Rp 1jt oleh LDJ
SANKE 08 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
SANKE 09 @ Rp 1jt oleh EP
SANKE 10 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
SANKE 11 @ Rp 1,8jt oleh Timmy (via dodokoi)

SHOWA
Showa 1 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh Timmy (via dodokoi)
Showa 2 @ Rp 2,1jt oleh Helmywid
Showa 3 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh Timmy (via dodokoi)
Showa 4 @ Rp 1jt oleh qulistop
Showa 5 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Showa 6 @ Rp 1jt oleh ENgky
Showa 7 @ Rp 1jt oleh qulistop
Showa 8 @ Rp 1,2jt oleh DTM 
Showa 9 @ Rp 2jt oleh 9koi
Showa 10 @ Rp 1jt oleh Timmy (via dodokoi)
Showa 11 @ Rp 2,7jt oleh victor solo (maap ya om)
Showa 12 @ Rp 1jt oleh LDJ
Showa 13 @ Rp 2jt oleh 9koi
Showa 14 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Showa 15 @ Rp 2jt oleh 9koi
Showa 16 @ Rp 1jt oleh qulistop
Showa 17 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Showa 18 @ Rp 1,1jt oleh EP 
Showa 19 @ Rp 1jt oleh pujiono
Showa 20 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh Timmy (via dodokoi)
Showa 21 @ Rp 1,2jt oleh Pujiono
Showa 22 @ Rp 1,3jt oleh Timmy (via dodokoi)
Showa 23 @ Rp 1jt oleh Ridwan Sumo


makasi alllllllll for the supports

----------


## rvidella

deal!!!!!

makasih atas kebaikan om

3 pemenang mendapatkan masing2 1 malam di UBUD .... barengan ama om harry nogo iki ketoke


 :Gossip:  .... jangan deket kamarnya soalnya suka ada paduan suara malam2  :Gossip: 






> Mulai Panas.
> 3 Malam di Suly Resort, Ubud Bali
> Kamar Grand Deluxe Breakfast included.
> www.sulyresort.com
> Saya rasa di pecah 1 night each biar bisa bareng ke Bali sebelum atau setelah ke Lombok liat CKK Farm.
> Pendapat para Om Om gimana?

----------


## LDJ

Very good idea om Elecson..terimakasih banyak. Mudah2an dapett hehe

----------


## Roberto

Kohaku 3,   3.1jt

----------


## Roberto

Showa 8, 1.3jt

----------


## Roberto

Sanke 2, 1.8jt

----------


## Elecson

> Very good idea om Elecson..terimakasih banyak. Mudah2an dapett hehe


You are welcome Om LDJ. Semoga menang. Yang penting dalam persahabatan Koi happy saja. Aku lagi tahan diri untuk bid. Om LDJ di BSD mana? Kolam saya dekat situ.

----------


## rvidella

Kalo ada yang salah protes yaaaaa



 :Hail: 


Last standing:

KOHAKU
Kohaku 01 @ Rp 2jt oleh LDJ
Kohaku 02 @ Rp 1,7jt oleh Engky
Kohaku 03 @ Rp 3,1jt oleh Roberto
Kohaku 04 @ Rp 1,4jt oleh osvaldia
Kohaku 05 @ Rp 2,2jt oleh Raffles G
Kohaku 06 @ Rp 1,6jt oleh osvaldia
Kohaku 07 @ Rp 1,2jt oleh Timmy (via dodokoi)
Kohaku 08 @ Rp 1jt oleh EP
Kohaku 09 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Kohaku 11 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Kohaku 12 @ Rp 1jt oleh ep
Kohaku 13 @ Rp 2,7jt olehTimmy (via dodokoi)
Kohaku 14 @ Rp 1jt oleh absolion

SANKE
SANKE 01 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
SANKE 02 @ Rp 2jt oleh Timmy (via dodokoi)
SANKE 03 @ Rp 1jt oleh Timmy (via dodokoi)
SANKE 04 @ Rp 1jt oleh EP
SANKE 05 @ Rp 1jt oleh EP
SANKE 06 @ Rp 1jt oleh Genadhi
SANKE 07 @ Rp 1jt oleh LDJ
SANKE 08 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
SANKE 09 @ Rp 1jt oleh EP
SANKE 10 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
SANKE 11 @ Rp 1,8jt oleh Timmy (via dodokoi)

SHOWA
Showa 1 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh Timmy (via dodokoi)
Showa 2 @ Rp 2,1jt oleh Helmywid
Showa 3 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh Timmy (via dodokoi)
Showa 4 @ Rp 1jt oleh qulistop
Showa 5 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Showa 6 @ Rp 1jt oleh ENgky
Showa 7 @ Rp 1jt oleh qulistop
Showa 8 @ Rp 1,3jt oleh Roberto
Showa 9 @ Rp 2jt oleh 9koi
Showa 10 @ Rp 1jt oleh Timmy (via dodokoi)
Showa 11 @ Rp 2,7jt oleh victor solo (maap ya om)
Showa 12 @ Rp 1jt oleh LDJ
Showa 13 @ Rp 2jt oleh 9koi
Showa 14 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Showa 15 @ Rp 2jt oleh 9koi
Showa 16 @ Rp 1jt oleh qulistop
Showa 17 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Showa 18 @ Rp 1,1jt oleh EP 
Showa 19 @ Rp 1jt oleh pujiono
Showa 20 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh Timmy (via dodokoi)
Showa 21 @ Rp 1,2jt oleh Pujiono
Showa 22 @ Rp 1,3jt oleh Timmy (via dodokoi)
Showa 23 @ Rp 1jt oleh Ridwan Sumo


makasi alllllllll for the supports

----------


## epoe

> Mulai Panas.
> 3 Malam di Suly Resort, Ubud Bali
> Kamar Grand Deluxe Breakfast included.
> www.sulyresort.com
> Saya rasa di pecah 1 night each biar bisa bareng ke Bali sebelum atau setelah ke Lombok liat CKK Farm.
> Pendapat para Om Om gimana?


setuju pak  :Pray2:

----------


## rvidella

39/47 ekor telah dipinang

----------


## epoe

lho, *ternyata boleh nimpa* tho ?  :Target: ...................................mmmmmmph,  :Bowl:  
bebas ya .......... :Nono:

----------


## epoe

_Om Dodo,_
Mohon maaf mau nyalip .........................
*Sh-03 = 1,6
Sh-12 = 1,1
Sh-19 = 1,1*
atur nuhun ..... :Bowl:

----------


## epoe

Om Dodo,
Sekali lagi pembalap ini ingin lewat .................maaf sekali  :Bowl: 
*Ko-03 = 3,2
Ko-07 = 1,3
Ko-09 = 1,0*
thanks .............................. :Tape2:  upps

----------


## Elecson

Om Epoe saya kira cuma mau dua?
Saya sih jelous Om Epoe ada fasilitas untuk banyak koi.
Tapi orang Indonesia maju terus pantang mundur. That is the spirit Om Epoe.

btw Showa 21 - 1.4 million Rupiah

----------


## epoe

Masih ada lagi ternyata Om Dodo, titipan ....
Sa-03 = 1,1
Sa-11 = 1,9
nuhun pisan kang Dodo .......................

----------


## epoe

Yang lain titipan orang, kalo boleh ..................
tapi kalo *dapet lucky draw kan cuman 1 aja ya Om Elecson* ?  :Nono:

----------


## epoe

Supaya gampang u Om Dodo, kita rubah update-nya ya :

KOHAKU
Kohaku 01 @ Rp 2jt oleh LDJ
Kohaku 02 @ Rp 1,7jt oleh Engky
Kohaku 03 @ Rp 3,2jt oleh ep
Kohaku 04 @ Rp 1,4jt oleh osvaldia
Kohaku 05 @ Rp 2,2jt oleh Raffles G
Kohaku 06 @ Rp 1,6jt oleh osvaldia
Kohaku 07 @ Rp 1,3jt oleh ep
Kohaku 08 @ Rp 1jt oleh EP
Kohaku 09 @ Rp 1jt oleh ep
Kohaku 11 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Kohaku 12 @ Rp 1jt oleh ep
Kohaku 13 @ Rp 2,7jt olehTimmy (via dodokoi)
Kohaku 14 @ Rp 1jt oleh absolion

SANKE
SANKE 01 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
SANKE 02 @ Rp 2jt oleh Timmy (via dodokoi)
SANKE 03 @ Rp 1,1 jt oleh ep
SANKE 04 @ Rp 1jt oleh EP
SANKE 05 @ Rp 1jt oleh EP
SANKE 06 @ Rp 1jt oleh Genadhi
SANKE 07 @ Rp 1jt oleh LDJ
SANKE 08 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
SANKE 09 @ Rp 1jt oleh EP
SANKE 10 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
SANKE 11 @ Rp 1,9jt oleh ep

SHOWA
Showa 1 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh Timmy (via dodokoi)
Showa 2 @ Rp 2,1jt oleh Helmywid
Showa 3 @ Rp 1,6jt oleh ep
Showa 4 @ Rp 1jt oleh qulistop
Showa 5 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Showa 6 @ Rp 1jt oleh ENgky
Showa 7 @ Rp 1jt oleh qulistop
Showa 8 @ Rp 1,3jt oleh Roberto
Showa 9 @ Rp 2jt oleh 9koi
Showa 10 @ Rp 1jt oleh Timmy (via dodokoi)
Showa 11 @ Rp 2,7jt oleh victor solo (maap ya om)
Showa 12 @ Rp 1,1 jt oleh ep
Showa 13 @ Rp 2jt oleh 9koi
Showa 14 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Showa 15 @ Rp 2jt oleh 9koi
Showa 16 @ Rp 1jt oleh qulistop
Showa 17 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Showa 18 @ Rp 1,1jt oleh EP 
Showa 19 @ Rp 1,1jt oleh ep
Showa 20 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh Timmy (via dodokoi)
Showa 21 @ Rp 1,2jt oleh Pujiono
Showa 22 @ Rp 1,3jt oleh Timmy (via dodokoi)
Showa 23 @ Rp 1jt oleh Ridwan Sumo

Kalo ada yg protes silahkan ......... masukkan di mailbox  :Ear:

----------


## Elecson

Boleh aja. Kita hrus support product local.
kalau soal dapat lucky draw itu untuk panitia yang putuskan. 
Saya kurang wewenang. Harus tanya Om Dodo dan Om MjKoi.
Kalau Om Epoe mau main ke Ubud pm saya aja.

----------


## grinkz01

om dodo....ikut manas2in...biar panas.....up...up.......btw ini aturan lelang ada di page brp ya...bid sampai kapan?

sh 18.....1.2jt
sa 3.....1.2
ko 9...1.1

----------


## epoe



----------


## Elecson

Om Epoe saya ada bis Showa 21 1.4 jt. 
Terima kasih Om Epoe bantu update.

----------


## epoe



----------


## ardy

SH 7 : 1.1jt

----------


## LDJ

Sy di castilla BSD om El..dekat ga ya sama kolamnya om ?
Kohaku CKK saya mgkn seumuran sm yg GO ini..makanya semangat nambah krn puas liat skin qualitynya

----------


## bennytaruna

showa 20 1,6

----------


## DrRony

Aturan2 GO nya di halaman brp bro ?sanke 3 1,2jt

----------


## Elecson

> Sy di castilla BSD om El..dekat ga ya sama kolamnya om ?
> Kohaku CKK saya mgkn seumuran sm yg GO ini..makanya semangat nambah krn puas liat skin qualitynya


 Kayanya kita dekat. Kolam saya di Parung. Kalau ngak salah aku harus lewat Castilla. Munkin kita bisa pond visit biar aku bisa belajar dari Om LDJ. Skin CKK bagus yah? Saya suka Showa 21 tapi ragu skin quality. Pendapat Om LDJ gimana?

----------


## ardy

CKK di Lombok itu posisi di mana ya? saya ada liburan keluarga di bulan desember dan stay di novotel lombok... kalau gak jauh "mungkin" bisa melipir liat koi hehehe...  :Rockon:

----------


## 9KOI

Baragus nambah ahh... Sanke 3 &showa 21 @2jt om 😊

----------


## engky

> CKK di Lombok itu posisi di mana ya? saya ada liburan keluarga di bulan desember dan stay di novotel lombok... kalau gak jauh "mungkin" bisa melipir liat koi hehehe...


Klo dari novotel lumayan hehehehe

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

maksudnya lumayan deket om , hehehe....

----------


## Hendro W

SA 10 : 1jt

SH 2 : 2,5jt

----------


## Peyek Koi

KO 7 : 1,4jt
SH 18 : 1,3jt

----------


## BeauKoi

SH [email protected]
masa hilang semua bid saya

----------


## epoe

> Boleh aja. Kita hrus support product local.
> kalau soal dapat lucky draw itu untuk panitia yang putuskan. 
> Saya kurang wewenang. Harus tanya Om Dodo dan Om MjKoi.
> Kalau Om Epoe mau main ke Ubud pm saya aja.


Tengkiu berat Om Elecson, dulu sering banget ke Bali ...............tapi belakangan agak susah krn sy dibagian "kalang kabut", jadi sering ke hutan

----------


## epoe

> Om Epoe saya kira cuma mau dua?
> Saya sih jelous Om Epoe ada fasilitas untuk banyak koi.
> Tapi orang Indonesia maju terus pantang mundur. That is the spirit Om Epoe.
> 
> btw Showa 21 - 1.4 million Rupiah


Om Elecson,
Kolam sy adl kolam terpadat didunia, cuman 15 Ton tp penghuninya sudah 83 e sekarang (sekitar 11 ekor diatas 65cm). bukannya punya fasilitas banyak, ttp nekad saja,  :Bowl:

----------


## epoe

saya bantuin ya *Om Dodo*, soalnya udah tidur khan ? sy baru saja bangun  :Ohwell: .....................terus liat update, koq banyak tawaran bersliweran saling timpa tapi ngga jelas statusnya  :Lock1: 

KOHAKU

Kohaku 01 @ Rp 2jt oleh LDJ

Kohaku 02 @ Rp 1,7jt oleh Engky

Kohaku 03 @ Rp 3,2jt oleh ep

Kohaku 04 @ Rp 1,4jt oleh osvaldia

Kohaku 05 @ Rp 2,2jt oleh Raffles G

Kohaku 06 @ Rp 1,6jt oleh osvaldia

Kohaku 07 @ Rp 1,4jt oleh peyekKoi

Kohaku 08 @ Rp 1jt oleh EP

Kohaku 09 @ Rp 1,1jt oleh grinkz

Kohaku 11 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...

Kohaku 12 @ Rp 1jt oleh ep

Kohaku 13 @ Rp 2,7jt olehTimmy (via   dodokoi)

Kohaku 14 @ Rp 1jt oleh absolion



SANKE

SANKE 01 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...

SANKE 02 @ Rp 2jt oleh Timmy (via   dodokoi)

SANKE 03 @ Rp 2 jt oleh 9Koi

SANKE 04 @ Rp 1jt oleh EP

SANKE 05 @ Rp 1jt oleh EP

SANKE 06 @ Rp 1jt oleh Genadhi

SANKE 07 @ Rp 1jt oleh LDJ

SANKE 08 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...

SANKE 09 @ Rp 1jt oleh EP

SANKE 10 @ Rp 1jt oleh hendroW

SANKE 11 @ Rp 1,9jt oleh ep



SHOWA

Showa 1 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh Timmy (via   dodokoi)

Showa 2 @ Rp 2,5jt oleh hendroW

Showa 3 @ Rp 1,6jt oleh ep

Showa 4 @ Rp 1jt oleh qulistop

Showa 5 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...

Showa 6 @ Rp 1jt oleh ENgky

Showa 7 @ Rp 1,1jt oleh ardy

Showa 8 @ Rp 1,3jt oleh Roberto

Showa 9 @ Rp 2jt oleh 9koi

Showa 10 @ Rp 1jt oleh Timmy (via   dodokoi)

Showa 11 @ Rp 3jt oleh beauKoi

Showa 12 @ Rp 1,1 jt oleh ep

Showa 13 @ Rp 2jt oleh 9koi

Showa 14 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...

Showa 15 @ Rp 2jt oleh 9koi

Showa 16 @ Rp 1jt oleh qulistop

Showa 17 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...

Showa 18 @ Rp 1,3jt oleh peyekKoi

Showa 19 @ Rp 1,1jt oleh ep

Showa 20 @ Rp 1,6jt oleh bennyT

Showa 21 @ Rp 2jt oleh 9Koi

Showa 22 @ Rp 1,3jt oleh Timmy (via   dodokoi)

Showa 23 @ Rp 1jt oleh Ridwan Sumo



Kalo ada yg kurang pas atawa error, tolong koreksi sama2 ya .................orang namanya aja forum rame2. Tengkiu, .............met pagi Om Om.
 :Emptybath:  kolam renang udah siap, kalu mau ikut nyebur ......................masih ada bbrp yg belon di bid, nyari dimana ada CKK JT harga segitu ?  :Rain:

----------


## epoe

*drRony*, bid nya kurang tinggi, karena sebelonnya udah ada yg nimpa lebih tinggi ......................makanya belon masuk namanya. Tks  :Wave:

----------


## osvaldia

rajin bener nih yak om epoe.. ngopi2 dulu om epoe  :Ranger:

----------


## RafflesG

Kohaku 13 = 2.8jt

----------


## epoe

Disini tampak kalo para *breeder ato dealer* ikut, biasanya bid tinggi krn solider dg teman (koq bid kemurahan, gitu lo).  :Rockon: 
Banyak *bidder baru* muncul, yg kalo di lelang import malah ngga nongol. :Hand: 
*Pembalap langganan* tetap ada, dg bid yg sedikit nyalip temannya terus .................tapi justru ini akhirnya yg bikin tawaran makin tinggi, enak nikungnya.  :Plane: 
Banyak juga *pembalap baru yg nafsu liat CKK*, krn biasanya ngga beredar banyak ............kalo Dainichi atau Omosako atau Ogata, malah buanyaaaak asal mau bayar harganya saja.  :Painkiller: 
ini baru hari ketiga, *halaman sudah 33*. Melihat serunya timpa-timpa an ini; kayaknya bisa melampaui 100 Halaman lagi nih. Apalagi kalo sponsor nambah hadiah. Om Dodo udah janji untuk kasih pelet bagi tiap bidder, bila omzet melampaui target ttt (saya tadinya sih cuman minta 2 ons saja, asal ada yg sponsor).  :Third: 
Sekali lagi *thanks to Om Dodo*, yg mau fasilitasi apresiasi breeder lokal sambil kasih kesempatan hobbiest memiliki ikan CKK (bukan orang Hong Kong saja).  :Cool2: 
Sorry ya teman2, kalo liat saya banyak bid di forum ini,  :Hail: .................... ini semua untuk meramaikan dan juga support bagi kegiatan kita semua. Saya ngga ngaco, saya bid betul dan beli betulan. Kalo dapet dipelihara betul krn suka ikan (belum pernah jualan, baru mau niat buka lapak ..... setelah masa KC/GO lewat). salam n peace untuk hobbiest Koi-s.  :Wave:

----------


## epoe

> rajin bener nih yak om epoe.. ngopi2 dulu om epoe


Lha ini Om Os, koq masih aja bangun ?
Saya akhir2 ini sering ke Yogya, kapan2 kita ketemu ya Om. Kemaren sy ketemu Om Herrynogo, Om Sanop dan Om Wahyu.

----------


## epoe

Ok Om Raffles, noted tapi tunggu bbrp bid dulu baru update ya, soalnya yg punya waoreng sudah bobo .......................................ini kebetulan ada Satpam lewat liat komputer, terus ikut2an nimbrung. ........... :Kiss:

----------


## RafflesG

Siap om epoe, hehehehe

----------


## osvaldia

> Lha ini Om Os, koq masih aja bangun ?
> Saya akhir2 ini sering ke Yogya, kapan2 kita ketemu ya Om. Kemaren sy ketemu Om Herrynogo, Om Sanop dan Om Wahyu.


biasa om kalong xixixi  :Eyebrows: 
siap om , monggo mampir2 om kabar2 saja klo lg dijogja, share pin bb ato no hp dong om..  :Cell:

----------


## epoe

Iseng2 liat Kohaku yg saya Bid, mohon appree...... ya Om

----------


## epoe

Tolong appree-nya Om atas bid saya ini ............prospek ?

----------


## epoe

Nah ini yang terakhir, bagaimana prospek Showa CKK ini ? tengkiu berat .............. :Hail:

----------


## epoe

> biasa om kalong xixixi 
> siap om , monggo mampir2 om kabar2 saja klo lg dijogja, share pin bb ato no hp dong om..


siiiip Om, nanti saya kirim nomor PIN dan HPnya.

----------


## pujiono

Bangun tidur SH20= 1800

----------


## pujiono

Sh19= 1200

----------


## epoe

oikkkk ...................update-an pagi,

KOHAKU

Kohaku 01 @ Rp 2jt oleh LDJ

Kohaku 02 @ Rp 1,7jt oleh Engky

Kohaku 03 @ Rp 3,2jt oleh ep

Kohaku 04 @ Rp 1,4jt oleh osvaldia

Kohaku 05 @ Rp 2,2jt oleh Raffles G

Kohaku 06 @ Rp 1,6jt oleh osvaldia

Kohaku 07 @ Rp 1,4jt oleh peyekKoi

Kohaku 08 @ Rp 1jt oleh EP

Kohaku 09 @ Rp 1,1jt oleh grinkz

Kohaku 11 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...

Kohaku 12 @ Rp 1jt oleh ep

Kohaku 13 @ Rp 2,8jt oleh rafflesG

Kohaku 14 @ Rp 1jt oleh absolion



SANKE

SANKE 01 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...

SANKE 02 @ Rp 2jt oleh Timmy (via)

SANKE 03 @ Rp 2 jt oleh 9Koi

SANKE 04 @ Rp 1jt oleh EP

SANKE 05 @ Rp 1jt oleh EP

SANKE 06 @ Rp 1jt oleh Genadhi

SANKE 07 @ Rp 1jt oleh LDJ

SANKE 08 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...

SANKE 09 @ Rp 1jt oleh EP

SANKE 10 @ Rp 1jt oleh hendroW

SANKE 11 @ Rp 1,9jt oleh ep



SHOWA

Showa 1 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh Timmy (via)

Showa 2 @ Rp 2,5jt oleh hendroW

Showa 3 @ Rp 1,6jt oleh ep

Showa 4 @ Rp 1jt oleh qulistop

Showa 5 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...

Showa 6 @ Rp 1jt oleh ENgky

Showa 7 @ Rp 1,1jt oleh ardy

Showa 8 @ Rp 1,3jt oleh Roberto

Showa 9 @ Rp 2jt oleh 9koi

Showa 10 @ Rp 1jt oleh Timmy (viai)

Showa 11 @ Rp 3jt oleh beauKoi

Showa 12 @ Rp 1,1 jt oleh ep

Showa 13 @ Rp 2jt oleh 9koi

Showa 14 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...

Showa 15 @ Rp 2jt oleh 9koi

Showa 16 @ Rp 1jt oleh qulistop

Showa 17 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...

Showa 18 @ Rp 1,3jt oleh peyekKoi

Showa 19 @ Rp 1,2jt oleh pujiono

Showa 20 @ Rp 2jt oleh pujiono

Showa 21 @ Rp 2jt oleh 9Koi

Showa 22 @ Rp 1,3jt oleh Timmy (via)

Showa 23 @ Rp 1jt oleh Ridwan Sumo

----------


## epoe

*Om Dodo*,
Kuserahkan laptop-nya ...................... *satpam* mau cari bubur ayam sambil jogging dulu  :Israel:

----------


## wahyu adiwinanto

Waduuu baru gak monitor sehari sudah pada jauh nih kebut"an... sampai ketemu di garis finis ya brother...

----------


## rvidella

we lop yu puolllll om

u zupport meny ipent @ our ipents ......  :Rockon: 

analisa yang baik
rekap yang teliti .... 

saya kebetulan hari ini ke zna bandung and besok sampe rabu ada di jawa ... sedikit khawatir akan rekapan sebetulnya

nanti akan dipandu oleh bapak EP & bapak Lukas ya .... mungkin supaya fair n transparant biar pas akhir acara pak lukas ludo koi yang akan monitor ya ....

ke jawa ke semarang nanti pilih2 anakan pak isman ya hahahahaha kita bikin part 2 .... boleh ya om helmy huehehehehehehe

 :Lock1: 




> Disini tampak kalo para *breeder ato dealer* ikut, biasanya bid tinggi krn solider dg teman (koq bid kemurahan, gitu lo). 
> Banyak *bidder baru* muncul, yg kalo di lelang import malah ngga nongol.
> *Pembalap langganan* tetap ada, dg bid yg sedikit nyalip temannya terus .................tapi justru ini akhirnya yg bikin tawaran makin tinggi, enak nikungnya. 
> Banyak juga *pembalap baru yg nafsu liat CKK*, krn biasanya ngga beredar banyak ............kalo Dainichi atau Omosako atau Ogata, malah buanyaaaak asal mau bayar harganya saja. 
> ini baru hari ketiga, *halaman sudah 33*. Melihat serunya timpa-timpa an ini; kayaknya bisa melampaui 100 Halaman lagi nih. Apalagi kalo sponsor nambah hadiah. Om Dodo udah janji untuk kasih pelet bagi tiap bidder, bila omzet melampaui target ttt (saya tadinya sih cuman minta 2 ons saja, asal ada yg sponsor). 
> Sekali lagi *thanks to Om Dodo*, yg mau fasilitasi apresiasi breeder lokal sambil kasih kesempatan hobbiest memiliki ikan CKK (bukan orang Hong Kong saja). 
> Sorry ya teman2, kalo liat saya banyak bid di forum ini, .................... ini semua untuk meramaikan dan juga support bagi kegiatan kita semua. Saya ngga ngaco, saya bid betul dan beli betulan. Kalo dapet dipelihara betul krn suka ikan (belum pernah jualan, baru mau niat buka lapak ..... setelah masa KC/GO lewat). salam n peace untuk hobbiest Koi-s.

----------


## rvidella

enaknya kalo mau naikin bid kita click repy with quote aja ya terus ganti angka and olehnya itu ya


Kalo ada yang salah protes yaaaaa



 :Hail: 


Last standing:

KOHAKU
Kohaku 01 @ Rp 2jt oleh LDJ
Kohaku 02 @ Rp 1,7jt oleh Engky
Kohaku 03 @ Rp 3,2jt oleh EP
Kohaku 04 @ Rp 1,4jt oleh osvaldia
Kohaku 05 @ Rp 2,2jt oleh Raffles G
Kohaku 06 @ Rp 1,6jt oleh osvaldia
Kohaku 07 @ Rp 1,4jt oleh peyek koi
Kohaku 08 @ Rp 1jt oleh EP
Kohaku 09 @ Rp 1,1jt oleh grinkz01
Kohaku 11 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Kohaku 12 @ Rp 1jt oleh ep
Kohaku 13 @ Rp 2,8jt oleh Raflles G
Kohaku 14 @ Rp 1jt oleh absolion

SANKE
SANKE 01 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
SANKE 02 @ Rp 2jt oleh Timmy (via dodokoi)
SANKE 03 @ Rp 2jt oleh 9koi
SANKE 04 @ Rp 1jt oleh EP
SANKE 05 @ Rp 1jt oleh EP
SANKE 06 @ Rp 1jt oleh Genadhi
SANKE 07 @ Rp 1jt oleh LDJ
SANKE 08 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
SANKE 09 @ Rp 1jt oleh EP
SANKE 10 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
SANKE 11 @ Rp 1,9jt oleh EP

SHOWA
Showa 1 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh Timmy (via dodokoi)
Showa 2 @ Rp 2,5jt oleh Hendro W
Showa 3 @ Rp 1,6jt oleh EP
Showa 4 @ Rp 1jt oleh qulistop
Showa 5 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Showa 6 @ Rp 1jt oleh ENgky
Showa 7 @ Rp 1,1jt oleh ardy
Showa 8 @ Rp 1,3jt oleh Roberto
Showa 9 @ Rp 2jt oleh 9koi
Showa 10 @ Rp 1jt oleh Timmy (via dodokoi)
Showa 11 @ Rp 3jt oleh beaukoi
Showa 12 @ Rp 1,1jt oleh EP
Showa 13 @ Rp 2jt oleh 9koi
Showa 14 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Showa 15 @ Rp 2jt oleh 9koi
Showa 16 @ Rp 1jt oleh qulistop
Showa 17 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Showa 18 @ Rp 1,3jt oleh peyek koi
Showa 19 @ Rp 1,2jt oleh Pujiono
Showa 20 @ Rp 1,8jt oleh Pujiono
Showa 21 @ Rp 2jt oleh 9koi
Showa 22 @ Rp 1,3jt oleh Timmy (via dodokoi)
Showa 23 @ Rp 1jt oleh Ridwan Sumo


makasi alllllllll for the supports

----------


## rvidella

61jt .... masing-masing peserta mendapat 200 onz pakan ckk grow x 10 .... jadi 2kg ... retail value @ 110
100jt ... masing-masing peserta menjadi mendapatkan .... apa yaaaaaaaa 

1. Lelang dimulai dari sekarang juga sampai SENIN Oct 7, 2013 jam 20:00 waktu  KOI-S. Perpanjangan 5 menit seperti biasa .... setiap postingan akan  menambah seluruh waktu bagi tiap ikannya .... (biar pada begadang lagi)
2. Resiko kematian dan cacat/drop akan ditanggung pihak EO. Seluruh ikan  dijamin BETINA. Resiko atas kedua hal ini dijamin dengan pengembalian  uang kepada pemenang lelang.
3. Harga ikan per ekor akan dimulai dengan nilai Rp 1jt rupiah.  :Target:  Good Deal kan? Kelipatan: BEBAS ...

apalagi ya ..... udah yah kayaknya .... tinggal balapan lelang and kita sama-sama belajar

LUCKY DRAW dan BONUS-BONUS akan diberikan SOON  :Gossip: 


ayo yang mau sponsors ya biar rame

Pemenang yang akan ditentukan ....

setiap variety akan ada
Juara 1: mendapat 5% cash dari omzet variety yang terkumpul
Juara 2: mendapat 3% cash dari omzet variety yang terkumpul
Juara 3: mendapat 2% cash dari omzet variety yang terkumpul

BEST OF THE BEST variety .... akan mendapatkan hadiah dari CKK yang akan ditentukan kemudian ...

2,5% akan diberikan kepada KOI-S .....

ikan2nya ......



KOHAKU











SANKE







SHOWA










 :Boxing:  :Boxing:  :Boxing:  :Boxing:  :Boxing:  :Boxing:  :Boxing:  :Boxing: 


fight fight fight tenggggggggggg  :Clap2:

----------


## rvidella

[QUOTE=rvidella;372244]enaknya kalo mau naikin bid kita click repy with quote aja ya terus ganti angka and olehnya itu ya


Kalo ada yang salah protes yaaaaa



 :Hail: 


Last standing:

KOHAKU
Kohaku 01 @ Rp 2,1jt oleh Joko Puri (via dodokoi)
Kohaku 02 @ Rp 1,7jt oleh Engky
Kohaku 03 @ Rp 3,2jt oleh EP
Kohaku 04 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh Joko Puri (via dodokoi)
Kohaku 05 @ Rp 2,2jt oleh Raffles G
Kohaku 06 @ Rp 1,7jt oleh Joko Puri (via dodokoi)
Kohaku 07 @ Rp 1,8jt oleh Timmy (via dodokoi)
Kohaku 08 @ Rp 1jt oleh EP
Kohaku 09 @ Rp 1,2jt oleh Joko Puri (via dodokoi)
Kohaku 11 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Kohaku 12 @ Rp 1jt oleh ep
Kohaku 13 @ Rp 3jt oleh Timmy (via dodokoi)
Kohaku 14 @ Rp 1jt oleh absolion

SANKE
SANKE 01 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
SANKE 02 @ Rp 2jt oleh Timmy (via dodokoi)
SANKE 03 @ Rp 2,5jt oleh Timmy (via dodokoi)
SANKE 04 @ Rp 1jt oleh EP
SANKE 05 @ Rp 1jt oleh EP
SANKE 06 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh Timmy (via dodokoi)
SANKE 07 @ Rp 1jt oleh LDJ
SANKE 08 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
SANKE 09 @ Rp 1jt oleh EP
SANKE 10 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
SANKE 11 @ Rp 1,9jt oleh EP

SHOWA
Showa 1 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh Timmy (via dodokoi)
Showa 2 @ Rp 2,5jt oleh Hendro W
Showa 3 @ Rp 1,6jt oleh EP
Showa 4 @ Rp 1,1jt oleh Joko Puri (via dodokoi)
Showa 5 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Showa 6 @ Rp 1,1jt oleh Joko Puri (via dodokoi)
Showa 7 @ Rp 1,1jt oleh ardy
Showa 8 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh Ravi Bekasi (via dodokoi)
Showa 9 @ Rp 2jt oleh 9koi
Showa 10 @ Rp 1jt oleh Timmy (via dodokoi)
Showa 11 @ Rp 3,2jt oleh Ravi Bekasi (via dodokoi)
Showa 12 @ Rp 1,1jt oleh EP
Showa 13 @ Rp 2jt oleh 9koi
Showa 14 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Showa 15 @ Rp 2jt oleh 9koi
Showa 16 @ Rp 1jt oleh qulistop
Showa 17 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...
Showa 18 @ Rp 1,3jt oleh peyek koi
Showa 19 @ Rp 1,2jt oleh Pujiono
Showa 20 @ Rp 2jt oleh Timmy (via dodokoi)
Showa 21 @ Rp 2jt oleh 9koi
Showa 22 @ Rp 1,3jt oleh Timmy (via dodokoi)
Showa 23 @ Rp 1,2jt oleh Ravi Bekasi (via dodokoi)


makasi alllllllll for the supports  :Lock1:

----------


## rvidella

Showa akan dibagi 2 group berdasarkan harga final lelangan
jadi Group A ada kurang lebih 11-12 ikan
Group B ada 11-12 ikan

masing-masing group akan ada Juara 1,2,3 mendapatkan hadiah 5%, 3%, 2% dari Omzet Group
Juara 1 Group A akan FIGHT vs Juara 1 Group B .... nanti dapat the best SHOWA .... hadiah dari dodokoi

Best Showa akan FIGHT vs Best Sanke vs Best Kohaku untuk mendapatkan BEST of CKK Jumbo Tosai  :Whoo:

----------


## boedirawan

Showa 3  - 1,8
Sanke 3  - 2,1
Sanke 5 - 1,1
Kohaku 3  - 3,3
Kohaku 4 -1,5
Kohaku 5 - 2,3

----------


## RafflesG

Kohaku 13 = 3.1

----------


## pujiono

Buka taruhan best ckk jumbo tosai sy. Pegang KO13. Heheheheheh

----------


## pujiono

Engky orang" lombok mana nich yg biding GO di kandang sendiri ayoooo tunjukkan merah mu

----------


## viktor

ko 14 = 1100  ko 2 = 1800

----------


## engky

> maksudnya lumayan deket om , hehehe....


Sekitar 1 jam perjalanan klo gak macet

----------


## m_yogaswara

Nunggu di pitstop dl aja hehehe

----------


## viktor

tambah  ko 11 = 1000  kasihan tdk ada yg Ngebid  he...he.. he....

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Raja lelang nya mana nih.... Kok nggak ada ya

----------


## epoe

met pagi semua, .......................... piye kabare ?  :Ban: 

ternyata lelang pada tutup 7 Sept 2013 itu karena yg punya waroeng ikut ZNA Lembang semua, shg hari ini dan besok sibuk sekali. Jadi seperti Om Dodo bilang (dia sedang jalan2 ke Bandung dan Jawa Tengah), kira2 kalo ada yg bid disuruh update sendiri saja (nanti dibantu Om Lukas untuk check).  :Yo:

----------


## epoe

Perubahan sejak update terakhir adalah sbb :

Boedirawan  : *Showa* 3  - 1,8 ; Sanke 3  - 2,1 ; Sanke 5 - 1,1 ; Kohaku 3  - 3,3 ; Kohaku 4 -1,5 ; Kohaku 5 - 2,3 						
Raffles G     : *Kohaku* 13 = 3.1 						
Viktor         : *ko* 14 = 1100  ko 2 = 1800, 						tambah  ko 11 = 1000

Mudah2an yg lain menyusul untuk update atau ngisi yg kosong .....................ternyata susah juga  :Drum:

----------


## epoe

*Recent update, guys .....* 

*KOHAKU*

Kohaku 01 @ Rp 2jt oleh LDJ

Kohaku 02 @ Rp 1,8jt oleh   viktor

Kohaku 03 @ Rp 3,3jt oleh   boedirawan

Kohaku 04 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh   boedirawan

Kohaku 05 @ Rp 2,3jt oleh   boedirawan

Kohaku 06 @ Rp 1,6jt oleh   osvaldia

Kohaku 07 @ Rp 1,4jt oleh   peyek koi

Kohaku 08 @ Rp 1jt oleh EP

Kohaku 09 @ Rp 1,1jt oleh   grinkz01

Kohaku 11 @ Rp 1jt oleh viktor

Kohaku 12 @ Rp 1jt oleh ep

Kohaku 13 @ Rp 3,1jt oleh   Raflles G

Kohaku 14 @ Rp 1,1jt oleh   viktor



*SANKE*

SANKE 01 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...

SANKE 02 @ Rp 2jt oleh Timmy   (via dodokoi)

SANKE 03 @ Rp 2,1jt oleh   boedirawan

SANKE 04 @ Rp 1jt oleh EP

SANKE 05 @ Rp 1,1jt oleh   boedirawan

SANKE 06 @ Rp 1jt oleh Genadhi

SANKE 07 @ Rp 1jt oleh LDJ

SANKE 08 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...

SANKE 09 @ Rp 1jt oleh EP

SANKE 10 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...

SANKE 11 @ Rp 1,9jt oleh EP



*SHOWA*

Showa 1 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh Timmy   (via dodokoi)

Showa 2 @ Rp 2,5jt oleh Hendro   W

Showa 3 @ Rp 1,8jt oleh   boedirawan

Showa 4 @ Rp 1jt oleh qulistop

Showa 5 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...

Showa 6 @ Rp 1jt oleh ENgky

Showa 7 @ Rp 1,1jt oleh ardy

Showa 8 @ Rp 1,3jt oleh   Roberto

Showa 9 @ Rp 2jt oleh 9koi

Showa 10 @ Rp 1jt oleh Timmy   (via dodokoi)

Showa 11 @ Rp 3jt oleh beaukoi

Showa 12 @ Rp 1,1jt oleh EP

Showa 13 @ Rp 2jt oleh 9koi

Showa 14 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...

Showa 15 @ Rp 2jt oleh 9koi

Showa 16 @ Rp 1jt oleh   qulistop

Showa 17 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...

Showa 18 @ Rp 1,3jt oleh peyek   koi

Showa 19 @ Rp 1,2jt oleh   Pujiono

Showa 20 @ Rp 1,8jt oleh   Pujiono

Showa 21 @ Rp 2jt oleh 9koi

Showa 22 @ Rp 1,3jt oleh Timmy   (via dodokoi)

Showa 23 @ Rp 1jt oleh Ridwan   Sumo

----------


## epoe

pegang jagoan disini harus diliat tiap 6 jam, kalo ngga ya hilang sudah itu nama  :Tongue: .... kayak Om beauKoi. Yang saya belon liat itu adalah Om HerryNogo, Om Wahyu, Om Demmy, dll. yg dari kemaren udah bilang kalo akan ada lelang GO CKK.  :Nod:

----------


## epoe

Mana yg kira2 akan seperti ini bodynya ? 



Body momotaro, yg disini banyak keturunannya dalam bentuk Gosanke .............................. :Frusty:

----------


## qulistop

Ko.12: 1.1jt
Ko.14: 1.2jt

----------


## Narto Kusnadi

[QUOTE=epoe;372284]pegang jagoan disini harus diliat tiap 6 jam, kalo ngga ya hilang sudah itu nama  :Tongue: .... kayak Om beauKoi. Yang saya belon liat itu adalah Om HerryNogo, Om Wahyu, Om Demmy, dll. yg dari kemaren udah bilang kalo akan ada lelang GO CKK.  :Nod: [/QUOTE
Kelas Berat nih,om epoe  :Frusty:  Rata-rata size berapa ini ya,om epoe?

----------


## helmywid

Showa 8. @ 1.4 jt

----------


## Revata Yasa Lienardi

Kohaku 03 3.4jt

----------


## m_yogaswara

nnt gas pas mau pinis aja hahaha

----------


## lalu ar

> CKK di Lombok itu posisi di mana ya? saya ada liburan keluarga di bulan desember dan stay di novotel lombok... kalau gak jauh "mungkin" bisa melipir liat koi hehehe...


Sy deket om, sama2 lombok tengahnya ::

----------


## epoe

wuisss, mamik Ar di Lombok Tengah ya ? .......dekat Lingsar itu ? :Pound:

----------


## epoe

Om Naarto, 
saat ini jumbo tosainya berukuran 37-45cm, dan akan dibesarkan (growth-out) selama 6 bulan. 
Varietasnya adalah Kohaku, Sanke, Showa ... GOSANKE  :Fish:  :Fish: 
detail lainnya dapat diikuti dari halaman 1, Om MjKoi yg paling ngarti (yg punya ikan dan sejarahnya) dan Om Dodo fasilitator lelang GO. Saya cuman Satpam yg kebetulan lewat terus diminta monitor laptopnya.  :Cell:

----------


## yohanna

ko 7 1,5jt

----------


## epoe

_Sampai siang ini, Satpam E kebetulan monitor bidding :

KOHAKU_

Kohaku 01 @ Rp 2jt oleh LDJ

Kohaku 02 @ Rp 1,8jt oleh   viktor

Kohaku 03 @ Rp 3,4jt oleh   revata YL

Kohaku 04 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh   boedirawan

Kohaku 05 @ Rp 2,3jt oleh   boedirawan

Kohaku 06 @ Rp 1,6jt oleh   osvaldia

Kohaku 07 @ Rp 1,4jt oleh   peyek koi

Kohaku 08 @ Rp 1jt oleh EP

Kohaku 09 @ Rp 1,1jt oleh   grinkz01

Kohaku 11 @ Rp 1jt oleh viktor

Kohaku 12 @ Rp 1,1jt oleh   qulistop

Kohaku 13 @ Rp 3,1jt oleh   Raflles G

Kohaku 14 @ Rp 1,2jt oleh   qulistop



_SANKE_

SANKE 01 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...

SANKE 02 @ Rp 2jt oleh   Timmy

SANKE 03 @ Rp 2,1jt oleh   boedirawan

SANKE 04 @ Rp 1jt oleh EP

SANKE 05 @ Rp 1,1jt oleh   boedirawan

SANKE 06 @ Rp 1jt oleh Genadhi

SANKE 07 @ Rp 1jt oleh LDJ

SANKE 08 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...

SANKE 09 @ Rp 1jt oleh EP

SANKE 10 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...

SANKE 11 @ Rp 1,9jt oleh EP



_SHOWA_

Showa 1 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh   Timmy

Showa 2 @ Rp 2,5jt oleh Hendro   W

Showa 3 @ Rp 1,8jt oleh   boedirawan

Showa 4 @ Rp 1jt oleh qulistop

Showa 5 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...

Showa 6 @ Rp 1jt oleh ENgky

Showa 7 @ Rp 1,1jt oleh ardy

Showa 8 @ Rp 1,4jt oleh   helmywid

Showa 9 @ Rp 2jt oleh 9koi

Showa 10 @ Rp 1jt oleh Timmy

Showa 11 @ Rp 3jt oleh beaukoi

Showa 12 @ Rp 1,1jt oleh EP

Showa 13 @ Rp 2jt oleh 9koi

Showa 14 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...

Showa 15 @ Rp 2jt oleh 9koi

Showa 16 @ Rp 1jt oleh   qulistop

Showa 17 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...

Showa 18 @ Rp 1,3jt oleh peyek   koi

Showa 19 @ Rp 1,2jt oleh   Pujiono

Showa 20 @ Rp 1,8jt oleh   Pujiono

Showa 21 @ Rp 2jt oleh 9koi

Showa 22 @ Rp 1,3jt oleh   Timmy

Showa 23 @ Rp 1jt oleh Ridwan   Sumo

----------


## qclik

ko2 1.9
ko5 2,4
sh20 1,9 

by qclik

----------


## epoe

Seperti halnya yg menasehati  :Nod: , namanya hilang pelan2 sekarang tinggal punya jagoan 1 Kohaku, 3 Sanke dan 1 Showa (tadinya masing2 4 jagoan)  :Frusty: .
ngga apa2lah ..................................................  .........nanti aja dekat2 finish baru ngidupin motor lagi.  :Smokin:

----------


## engky

> Om Naarto, 
> saat ini jumbo tosainya berukuran 37-45cm, dan akan dibesarkan (growth-out) selama 6 bulan. 
> Varietasnya adalah Kohaku, Sanke, Showa ... GOSANKE 
> detail lainnya dapat diikuti dari halaman 1, Om MjKoi yg paling ngarti (yg punya ikan dan sejarahnya) dan Om Dodo fasilitator lelang GO. Saya cuman Satpam yg kebetulan lewat terus diminta monitor laptopnya.


Pas penjuarian nanti saya jaga gerbang ckk,om ep paling pertama saya jaga wkwkwkwk

----------


## mjkoi

These are some of my comments on the GO kois
Kohaku 1,3,7,13 have good head shape and body
Kohaku 4,5,6,9,12,14 have very thick hi
Sanke 1,7,9 have good body and grow
Sanke 2,3,8 have good pattern
Sanke 5,6,11 are good tategoi
Showa 3,9,12,18 already had good finishing before releasing to mud pond
Showa 2,15,17,23 have good body
Showa 1,10,11,14,16,20,21 have good color hi

----------


## mjkoi

I think dodo made a mistake, sanke 10 is a showa, not sanke

----------


## epoe

Thanks a lot *bro MJKOI*, its really help us to choose which one to become our favourite Koi. 
Again, since the beginning of this specific thread .... you are the one who could informed us about the parents and their appereances (makes our curiosity for the future prospects of these individual Kois).
Are you also the one who breed and keep the quality these Kois up to CKK standards ?
Glad to have you here, for getting the first hand info about CKK and its Kois jewel.  :Cool3:  epoe

----------


## engky

> Thanks a lot *bro MJKOI*, its really help us to choose which one to become our favourite Koi. 
> Again, since the beginning of this specific thread .... you are the one who could informed us about the parents and their appereances (makes our curiosity for the future prospects of these individual Kois).
> Are you also the one who breed and keep the quality these Kois up to CKK standards ?
> Glad to have you here, for getting the first hand info about CKK and its Kois jewel.  epoe


Base ape jak ne

----------


## epoe

Bro Michael,
I was in Mataram the other day, for my brother wedding ceremony.
Its happened that "Ai", the way we called him (a local businessman in jewelry and commodities), our long time family friend; told me about your farm in Lingsar.

----------


## epoe

Om Engky,
Keluarga istri saya banyak yg tinggal di Lombok, makanya lain kali kita ketemuan aja ya .......................................... saya kira tadinya sampeyan ureng Bangkalan.  :Cool3:

----------


## mjkoi

These GO kois are bred in pandaan and then sent to lombok now to be kept in mudpond for the GO

----------


## engky

> Om Engky,
> Keluarga istri saya banyak yg tinggal di Lombok, makanya lain kali kita ketemuan aja ya .......................................... saya kira tadinya sampeyan ureng Bangkalan.


Gak mampir2

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

> Bro Michael,
> I was in Mataram the other day, for my brother wedding ceremony.
> Its happened that "Ai", the way we called him (a local businessman in jewelry and commodities), our long time family friend; told me about your farm in Lingsar.


Om epoe , saudara nya kok menyebar di seluruh imdonesia ya , mantabs om bisa travelling skalian ....hehehe....

----------


## indrabudiman_d

Om om ijin ikutan ya.. Kohaku 06 1.8jt, Kohaku 09 1.2 jt.. sukses ya om dodo untuk GOnya... om epoe mana neh

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Om epoe baru di pom bensin  , buat ntar malam tancap gasnya om

----------


## Narto Kusnadi

> Om Naarto, 
> saat ini jumbo tosainya berukuran 37-45cm, dan akan dibesarkan (growth-out) selama 6 bulan. 
> Varietasnya adalah Kohaku, Sanke, Showa ... GOSANKE 
> detail lainnya dapat diikuti dari halaman 1, Om MjKoi yg paling ngarti (yg punya ikan dan sejarahnya) dan Om Dodo fasilitator lelang GO. Saya cuman Satpam yg kebetulan lewat terus diminta monitor laptopnya.


Maknyuss..dah :Hippie:

----------


## epoe

Ya sementara ini perubahannnya spt ini, belon dimasukkin ke daftar panjang ...........sekalin nunggu Om Dodo pisah kelompok Showa jadi 2 (apalagi ada Sanke 10 yg sebetulnya Showa). 

*Yohana : ko 7 1,5jt 						
Qclik      : ko2 1.9, ko5 2,4 and sh20 1,9 
Indra     : Kohaku 06 1.8jt, Kohaku 09 1.2 jt*..

selamat malam minggu dan nanti sambil pacaran (kalo masih) ato makan malam dg keluarga (yg sdh berkeluarga), jangan lupa monitor status lelang ini ya .....biar seru nanti Om Dodo janjikan ada hadiah hiburan ditengah serunya bidding kita. .....uppps  :Tape:

----------


## epoe

*Ya deh ....kalo ngga sabaran nunggu, eni daptar update nyang baru. Semoga kage sale lagee....

KOHAKU*

Kohaku 01 @ Rp 2jt oleh LDJ

Kohaku 02 @ Rp 1,9jt oleh   qclik

Kohaku 03 @ Rp 3,4jt oleh   revata YL

Kohaku 04 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh   boedirawan

Kohaku 05 @ Rp 2,4jt oleh   qclik

Kohaku 06 @ Rp 1,8jt oleh   indra b

Kohaku 07 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh   Yohana

Kohaku 08 @ Rp 1jt oleh EP

Kohaku 09 @ Rp 1,2jt oleh   indra b

Kohaku 11 @ Rp 1jt oleh viktor

Kohaku 12 @ Rp 1,1jt oleh   qulistop

Kohaku 13 @ Rp 3,1jt oleh   Raflles G

Kohaku 14 @ Rp 1,2jt oleh   qulistop



*SANKE*

SANKE 01 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...

SANKE 02 @ Rp 2jt oleh   Timmy

SANKE 03 @ Rp 2,1jt oleh   boedirawan

SANKE 04 @ Rp 1jt oleh EP

SANKE 05 @ Rp 1,1jt oleh   boedirawan

SANKE 06 @ Rp 1jt oleh   Genadhi

SANKE 07 @ Rp 1jt oleh LDJ

SANKE 08 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...

SANKE 09 @ Rp 1jt oleh EP

SANKE 10 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...

SANKE 11 @ Rp 1,9jt oleh EP



*SHOWA*

Showa 1 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh   Timmy

Showa 2 @ Rp 2,5jt oleh Hendro   W

Showa 3 @ Rp 1,8jt oleh   boedirawan

Showa 4 @ Rp 1jt oleh qulistop

Showa 5 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...

Showa 6 @ Rp 1jt oleh ENgky

Showa 7 @ Rp 1,1jt oleh ardy

Showa 8 @ Rp 1,4jt oleh   helmywid

Showa 9 @ Rp 2jt oleh 9koi

Showa 10 @ Rp 1jt oleh Timmy

Showa 11 @ Rp 3jt oleh beaukoi

Showa 12 @ Rp 1,1jt oleh EP

Showa 13 @ Rp 2jt oleh 9koi

Showa 14 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...

Showa 15 @ Rp 2jt oleh 9koi

Showa 16 @ Rp 1jt oleh   qulistop

Showa 17 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...

Showa 18 @ Rp 1,3jt oleh peyek   koi

Showa 19 @ Rp 1,2jt oleh   Pujiono

Showa 20 @ Rp 1,9jt oleh qclik

Showa 21 @ Rp 2jt oleh 9koi

Showa 22 @ Rp 1,3jt oleh   Timmy

Showa 23 @ Rp 1jt oleh Ridwan   Sumo

----------


## epoe

selamat tinggal dulu nyak  :Pray: ............. ane mo nyetel bromfit dulu, kalo kagak entar bisa mbrebet jalannye watu digeber abiz, khan entar mo balapan karung ?  :Dance:

----------


## Elecson

Hebat Om Epoe. Terima kasih banyak atas bantuan untuk update terus. Aku salute.

----------


## DrRony

Kohaku 7 1,6jt
Sanke  7 1,1jt.                     selera sama dg Om LDJ 
Lagi nich

----------


## RafflesG

Kl nggak ada om epoe yg rangkum, bisa bingung nih yg bid, thanks om epoe

----------


## viktor

coba tak kejare Ko 14 = 1300  He......He....He.....

----------


## jhnsone

> Hebat Om Epoe. Terima kasih banyak atas bantuan untuk update terus. Aku salute.


Setuju. ....3% hasil bid masuk ke om Epoe  :Clap2:

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

> Setuju. ....3% hasil bid masuk ke om Epoe


Setuju........ Seharusnya dapet reward tuh ....

----------


## Revata Yasa Lienardi

Sh 18 1.4jt..

----------


## epoe

*met Malem Saudara2 hobbiest*, semoga acara malam minggunya ngga terganggu  :Bathbaby: .............ato malah acaranya mengganggu lelang ?  :Cry:  Kita sambung lagi ya, ini kebetulan Om Dodo maupun Om Lukas belon mandi krn tadi persiapan acara ZNA Lembang dan rapat para pengurus (makanya bbrp pembalap lelang belon muncul juga, krn mrk ikut disana)....................... :Peep: 

sementara kalo ada yg bid ato overbid bisa terus lakukan saja, nanti kita update bersama-sama (thanks atas dukungannya)  :Cell: . 

Kalo ada pertanyaan detail ttg CKK Farm maupun Koi yg di lelang GO disini bisa saja disampaikan, Om Mjkoi ada disekitar kita (bbrp kali klarifikasi ttg sejarah parents, bagaimana dan dimana dibesarkan Koi-nya serta  yg penting adalah Koi mana saja yg bagus / tips atas Koi pilihannya). Hebat banget tuh bisa tau spt itu, kalo mau liat gambar video dari parents dan ikan2nya juga ada (mudah2an).  :Kiss: 

*"I am back"*, kata Arnold Z ...... and this is the update so far : 

_KOHAKU_

Kohaku 01 @ Rp 2jt oleh LDJ

Kohaku 02 @ Rp 1,9jt oleh   qclik

Kohaku 03 @ Rp 3,4jt oleh   revata YL

Kohaku 04 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh   boedirawan

Kohaku 05 @ Rp 2,4jt oleh   qclik

Kohaku 06 @ Rp 1,8jt oleh   indra b

Kohaku 07 @ Rp 1,6jt oleh   drRony

Kohaku 08 @ Rp 1jt oleh EP

Kohaku 09 @ Rp 1,2jt oleh   indra b

Kohaku 11 @ Rp 1jt oleh viktor

Kohaku 12 @ Rp 1,1jt oleh   qulistop

Kohaku 13 @ Rp 3,1jt oleh   Raflles G

Kohaku 14 @ Rp 1,3jt oleh   viktor



_SANKE_

SANKE 01 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...

SANKE 02 @ Rp 2jt oleh   Timmy

SANKE 03 @ Rp 2,1jt oleh   boedirawan

SANKE 04 @ Rp 1jt oleh EP

SANKE 05 @ Rp 1,1jt oleh   boedirawan

SANKE 06 @ Rp 1jt oleh   Genadhi

SANKE 07 @ Rp 1,1jt oleh   drRony

SANKE 08 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...

SANKE 09 @ Rp 1jt oleh EP

SANKE 10 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...

SANKE 11 @ Rp 1,9jt oleh EP



_SHOWA_

Showa 1 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh   Timmy

Showa 2 @ Rp 2,5jt oleh Hendro   W

Showa 3 @ Rp 1,8jt oleh   boedirawan

Showa 4 @ Rp 1jt oleh qulistop

Showa 5 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...

Showa 6 @ Rp 1jt oleh ENgky

Showa 7 @ Rp 1,1jt oleh ardy

Showa 8 @ Rp 1,4jt oleh   helmywid

Showa 9 @ Rp 2jt oleh 9koi

Showa 10 @ Rp 1jt oleh Timmy

Showa 11 @ Rp 3jt oleh beaukoi

Showa 12 @ Rp 1,1jt oleh EP

Showa 13 @ Rp 2jt oleh 9koi

Showa 14 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...

Showa 15 @ Rp 2jt oleh 9koi

Showa 16 @ Rp 1jt oleh   qulistop

Showa 17 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...

Showa 18 @ Rp 1,3jt oleh peyek   koi

Showa 19 @ Rp 1,2jt oleh   Pujiono

Showa 20 @ Rp 1,9jt oleh qclik

Showa 21 @ Rp 2jt oleh 9koi

Showa 22 @ Rp 1,3jt oleh   Timmy

Showa 23 @ Rp 1jt oleh Ridwan   Sumo

----------


## epoe

*Om Revata,*
Sementara bidnya dicatat dulu ya, nanti kalo udah agak penuh dan ribet baru ikut di update.
dicatat saya perubahannya : *Sh 18 1.4jt..by Revata*

 :Ranger:  :Ranger:  :Ranger:

----------


## Roberto

Om Epoe,

Sanke 2,  2.1jt

----------


## engky

Sh 14 1.000
Sh 17 1.000
Kasian gak ada yg biding

----------


## epoe

Ini *para suhu koq hanya menonton balapan saja* ya ? udah punya banyak CKK ya ?  :Yo: 

Om Jhnsone (baru menang ditempat lain), Om Bobby (baru motret ikan utl lelang), Om Elecson (baru monitor siapa yg patut dikasih lucky draw nginep di Ubud), Om Tri WW (masih liat ikannya di kontes), Om Demmy, Om Dony L, Om HerryNogo (baru ngelus2 shiro jagoannya), Om Aoded, Om Slamet K (baru menang KC), dll. ............baru nonton sambil sorak2 kasih semangat.  :Hippie: 

 :High5:  ................................................ :Yield:  :Yield:  :Yield:

----------


## Ridwan sm

Kohaku 11 - 1,1jt

----------


## epoe

_Om Roberto,_
Bid nya ke Om Dodo (atao Om Lukas), jangan ke saya (saya juga ikut balapan disini, nanti benderanya saya bisa bawa lari). Tp tengkiu sdh iku bid : *Sanke 2,  2.1jt 						*

_Om Engky,_
Sampeyan rupanya mau nyaingin Om viktor dan Om Timmy ya ? boleh aja : *Sh 14 1.000, Sh 17 1.000*

Kula catet heula .................. :Doh:

----------


## epoe

> Kohaku 11 - 1,1jt


Yup Om Ridwan sm, kita catat dulu ya .................... : *Kohaku 11 - 1,1jt *

----------


## engky

> _Om Roberto,_
> Bid nya ke Om Dodo (atao Om Lukas), jangan ke saya (saya juga ikut balapan disini, nanti benderanya saya bisa bawa lari). Tp tengkiu sdh iku bid : *Sanke 2,  2.1jt 						*
> 
> _Om Engky,_
> Sampeyan rupanya mau nyaingin Om viktor dan Om Timmy ya ? boleh aja : *Sh 14 1.000, Sh 17 1.000*
> 
> Kula catet heula ..................


Wkwkwkwk....om ep arak2 doang/onok2 ae,ikannya saya tau semua wong setiap hari saya tongkrongin wkwkwk

----------


## epoe

Iya dech, udah banyak yg bid dan hampir penuh ................................ni Om Dodo mana ? katanya mau kasih hadiah pada para pemenang 2Kg pelet CKK Hi-Grow .....................udah penuh kocek.  :Tape2: 

*KOHAKU*

Kohaku 01 @ Rp 2jt oleh LDJ

Kohaku 02 @ Rp 1,9jt oleh   qclik

Kohaku 03 @ Rp 3,4jt oleh   revata YL

Kohaku 04 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh   boedirawan

Kohaku 05 @ Rp 2,4jt oleh   qclik

Kohaku 06 @ Rp 1,8jt oleh   indra b

Kohaku 07 @ Rp 1,6jt oleh   drRony

Kohaku 08 @ Rp 1jt oleh EP

Kohaku 09 @ Rp 1,2jt oleh   indra b

Kohaku 11 @ Rp 1,1jt oleh   Ridwan sm

Kohaku 12 @ Rp 1,1jt oleh   qulistop

Kohaku 13 @ Rp 3,1jt oleh   Raflles G

Kohaku 14 @ Rp 1,3jt oleh   viktor



*SANKE*

SANKE 01 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...

SANKE 02 @ Rp 2,1 jt oleh   Roberto

SANKE 03 @ Rp 2,1jt oleh   boedirawan

SANKE 04 @ Rp 1jt oleh EP

SANKE 05 @ Rp 1,1jt oleh   boedirawan

SANKE 06 @ Rp 1jt oleh   Genadhi

SANKE 07 @ Rp 1,1jt oleh   drRony

SANKE 08 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...

SANKE 09 @ Rp 1jt oleh EP

SANKE 10 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...

SANKE 11 @ Rp 1,9jt oleh EP



*SHOWA*

Showa 1 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh   Timmy

Showa 2 @ Rp 2,5jt oleh Hendro   W

Showa 3 @ Rp 1,8jt oleh   boedirawan

Showa 4 @ Rp 1jt oleh qulistop

Showa 5 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...

Showa 6 @ Rp 1jt oleh ENgky

Showa 7 @ Rp 1,1jt oleh ardy

Showa 8 @ Rp 1,4jt oleh   helmywid

Showa 9 @ Rp 2jt oleh 9koi

Showa 10 @ Rp 1jt oleh Timmy

Showa 11 @ Rp 3jt oleh beaukoi

Showa 12 @ Rp 1,1jt oleh EP

Showa 13 @ Rp 2jt oleh 9koi

Showa 14 @ Rp 1jt oleh Engky

Showa 15 @ Rp 2jt oleh 9koi

Showa 16 @ Rp 1jt oleh   qulistop

Showa 17 @ Rp 1jt oleh Engky

Showa 18 @ Rp 1,4jt oleh   revata YL

Showa 19 @ Rp 1,2jt oleh   Pujiono

Showa 20 @ Rp 1,9jt oleh qclik

Showa 21 @ Rp 2jt oleh 9koi

Showa 22 @ Rp 1,3jt oleh   Timmy

Showa 23 @ Rp 1jt oleh Ridwan   Sumo



NB : *Sanke no.10* itu seharusnya masuk kategori Showa menurut Om Michael / MjKoi, cuman Om Dodo salah menempatkannya di kelompok Sanke. Nanti sebelum dibagi dua kelompok 
       akan disesuaikan lagi.

----------


## epoe

Ohhh, *Om Engky* ternyata penggemar Showa ya ? udah liat ikannya langsung dan ikut nyerok dari kolam Pandaan untuk dibawa ke kolam belakang / mud-pond di Lingsar ? 
Wadoooh ngga aci dong ikutan disini, ........... kita cuman dapet bayang2, dia ikut mbesarin ikannya.  :Smokin: 
Jangan2 ikut pacuan kuda juga ... :Becky:

----------


## wen

Om Dodo ikutan ya... 
Kohaku 04 1.7jt

----------


## pujiono

SA10 = 1000. Udah. Salah kamar blm ada yg test

----------


## epoe

_recent update : 
Om Wen_ : Om Dodo ikutan ya... 
*Kohaku 04 1.7jt 						
*
_Om Puji_ : *SA10 = 1000*. Udah. Salah kamar blm ada yg test

----------


## pujiono

SA01,SA08 = 1000 bismillah.....

----------


## engky

> Ohhh, *Om Engky* ternyata penggemar Showa ya ? udah liat ikannya langsung dan ikut nyerok dari kolam Pandaan untuk dibawa ke kolam belakang / mud-pond di Lingsar ? 
> Wadoooh ngga aci dong ikutan disini, ........... kita cuman dapet bayang2, dia ikut mbesarin ikannya. 
> Jangan2 ikut pacuan kuda juga ...


Dilingsar setiap pagi saya tongkrongin wkwkwkwkwk

----------


## epoe

_Om Dodo,_
Dari 47 ekor Koi CKK, terdiri dari 13 e Kohaku, 10 e Sanke dan 24 e Showa; hanya 3 e Koi (6%) yang belon dipilih ................................. :Photo: 

Saya kira sampai akhir bidding besok, semua Koi akan sudah ada yg pilih. Bahkan yg baru saja terpilih ada yg akan mendapatkan tingkat harga menengah .................krn para suhu belon turun dan liat ikannya sampai saat ini. Penggemar baru juga akan banyak ............terbukti disini, 20% dari bidders adalah pembalap baru (bahkan belon punya account sendiri).  :Dance: 

 :Gossip:  ....................................Sy kira lelang GO CKK Gosanke ini akan sukses . :Yo: .......................... syukur2 bisa lebih dari 100 halaman :Peace: .

----------


## RafflesG

Kl melihat kualitas koi yg baik dan start bid yg murah, harus nya GO ini sukses om epoe, semoga bisa tembus sampe 100 hal.

----------


## Roy Alay

Kohaku 13 3,2

----------


## sabhara

Ikutan ya om dodo, semoga bener pilihannya
SA-5 : 1200
SA-9 : 1100

----------


## epoe

Saudara2 ini adalah *Showa CKK no.5* yg belon terpilih sampai saat ini, ngga jelek2 amat sih ..................ttp dg body CKK dan akan di GO di Lingsar, maka ini akan bongsor dan sumi-nya juga akan keluar dan finished dalam 6 bulan (mudah2an ya Om).



Go, go, go ..............showa !!!  :Pray:

----------


## epoe

hahahaha, akhir pembalap lama masuk pit dan mulai putaran / lap awal : *bravo*  :First: 

KOHAKU

Kohaku 01 @ Rp 2jt oleh LDJ

Kohaku 02 @ Rp 1,9jt oleh   qclik

Kohaku 03 @ Rp 3,4jt oleh   revata YL

Kohaku 04 @ Rp 1,7jt oleh wen

Kohaku 05 @ Rp 2,4jt oleh   qclik

Kohaku 06 @ Rp 1,8jt oleh   indra b

Kohaku 07 @ Rp 1,6jt oleh   drRony

Kohaku 08 @ Rp 1jt oleh EP

Kohaku 09 @ Rp 1,2jt oleh   indra b

Kohaku 11 @ Rp 1,1jt oleh   Ridwan sm

Kohaku 12 @ Rp 1,1jt oleh   qulistop

Kohaku 13 @ Rp 3,2jt oleh Roy   alay

Kohaku 14 @ Rp 1,3jt oleh   viktor



SANKE

SANKE 01 @ Rp 1jt oleh pujiono

SANKE 02 @ Rp 2,1 jt oleh   Roberto

SANKE 03 @ Rp 2,1jt oleh   boedirawan

SANKE 04 @ Rp 1jt oleh EP

SANKE 05 @ Rp 1,2jt oleh   sabhara

SANKE 06 @ Rp 1jt oleh   Genadhi

SANKE 07 @ Rp 1,1jt oleh   drRony

SANKE 08 @ Rp 1jt oleh pujiono

SANKE 09 @ Rp 1,1jt oleh   sabhara

SANKE 10 @ Rp 1jt oleh pujiono   (ini showa ya)

SANKE 11 @ Rp 1,9jt oleh EP



SHOWA

Showa 1 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh   Timmy

Showa 2 @ Rp 2,5jt oleh Hendro   W

Showa 3 @ Rp 1,8jt oleh   boedirawan

Showa 4 @ Rp 1jt oleh qulistop

Showa 5 @ Rp 1jt oleh ...

Showa 6 @ Rp 1jt oleh ENgky

Showa 7 @ Rp 1,1jt oleh ardy

Showa 8 @ Rp 1,4jt oleh   helmywid

Showa 9 @ Rp 2jt oleh 9koi

Showa 10 @ Rp 1jt oleh Timmy

Showa 11 @ Rp 3jt oleh beaukoi

Showa 12 @ Rp 1,1jt oleh EP

Showa 13 @ Rp 2jt oleh 9koi

Showa 14 @ Rp 1jt oleh Engky

Showa 15 @ Rp 2jt oleh 9koi

Showa 16 @ Rp 1jt oleh   qulistop

Showa 17 @ Rp 1jt oleh Engky

Showa 18 @ Rp 1,4jt oleh   revata YL

Showa 19 @ Rp 1,2jt oleh   Pujiono

Showa 20 @ Rp 1,9jt oleh qclik

Showa 21 @ Rp 2jt oleh 9koi

Showa 22 @ Rp 1,3jt oleh   Timmy

Showa 23 @ Rp 1jt oleh Ridwan   Sumo

----------


## pujiono

SH05= 1000. Biar keisi semua, khehehhe ikanku dirumah 85% ckk

----------


## epoe

Sekarang namakoe sudah *terdilusi, tinggal 4 e jagoannya.* 
tadinya malah 4 e untuk tiap kelompok. Itu tanda2 balapan sudah mulai ketat dan pembalapnya sudah berani nimpa *preman lelang* :Smokin: . 
 :Car:  :Car:  :Car:  :Car:  :Car:  :Car:  :Car:  :Car:  :Car:  pembalapnya kebanyakan, ikannya cuman 47 ekor. Jadi harap maklum kalo nanti ada penjatahan satu pembalap hanya boleh pegang jagoan satu ato dua saja maks. agar semakin banyak yg punya ikan CKK di kolamnya nanti, sambil bandingkan dg ikan2 fari farm lain. asyik juga sih ...................... :Bounce:

----------


## pujiono

Ikan ckk makannya ga rakus growthnya mantep......(Ikan. Ckk ku. Dirumah) hehehhee.

----------


## epoe

Nah lengkap sudah Om Dodo, mana janjinya untuk kasih bonus bagi pemenang lelang ? ..............*save by the bell*  akhirnya Showa no.5 terlelang juga ke Om Puji yg mulia hatinya dan punya 85% CKK dirumahnya (ngga tau dulu dia dapet dari mana saja), soalnya juga susah dapetnya.  :Pray2:

----------


## pujiono

Dari engky ama zainul dapetnya mas bro..

----------


## engky

> SH05= 1000. Biar keisi semua, khehehhe ikanku dirumah 85% ckk


Kolam om puji all a baout ckk

----------


## LDJ

Halo Dok...hehe emang berat nih klo udh versus DrRonny

Tambahin nyali dikit ahh... SA 07 tiauw ji (1,2jeti)

----------


## epoe

Om Om sekalian,

sesuai

*


pujiono*


statistiknya rankingnya




5 e Sanke & showa

*epoe*
qulistop
4 e Gosanke
3 e Kohaku dan showa

qclik
3 e Kohaku dan showa

engky
3 e showa

timmy
3 e showa

9Koi
3 e showa

drRony


revata YL


Ridwan sm

boedirawan

indra b


sabhara



(masing2 2 e Koi favouritenya)

----------


## engky

> Nah lengkap sudah Om Dodo, mana janjinya untuk kasih bonus bagi pemenang lelang ? ..............*save by the bell*  akhirnya Showa no.5 terlelang juga ke Om Puji yg mulia hatinya dan punya 85% CKK dirumahnya (ngga tau dulu dia dapet dari mana saja), soalnya juga susah dapetnya.


Beberapa anggota disini anak2 lombok om ep jadi jangan heran ya wkwkwkkwkkk

----------


## epoe

Keliatan ya kesukaannya yg mana ?   kecuali epoe yg bingung jadi apa saja di bid ............ :Dance:

----------


## pujiono

Pernah. Liat ikane bareng engky sama zainul 2 bln lalu....sampai ngiler" muterin kolam ngikutin ikane berenang,

----------


## epoe

itulah *Om Engky*, kalo anak Lombok ngga boleh ikut ini, nanti yg laen ngga kebagian ..................... :Smow:

----------


## pujiono

Aku bukan anak lombok untung nya dr sumbawa jd boleh ikutan mas engky

----------


## engky

> itulah *Om Engky*, kalo anak Lombok ngga boleh ikut ini, nanti yg laen ngga kebagian .....................


Wani piro om wkwkwkkwkkk

----------


## engky

> Sekarang namakoe sudah *terdilusi, tinggal 4 e jagoannya.* 
> tadinya malah 4 e untuk tiap kelompok. Itu tanda2 balapan sudah mulai ketat dan pembalapnya sudah berani nimpa *preman lelang*. 
>  pembalapnya kebanyakan, ikannya cuman 47 ekor. Jadi harap maklum kalo nanti ada penjatahan satu pembalap hanya boleh pegang jagoan satu ato dua saja maks. agar semakin banyak yg punya ikan CKK di kolamnya nanti, sambil bandingkan dg ikan2 fari farm lain. asyik juga sih ......................


Klo gak dapet saya ada om hehehehe

----------


## Roberto

Bravo Om Epoe, komentator dan moderator khusus lelang.....  Jadi makin seru

----------


## qulistop

Om epoe benar2 joss sampe tlaten membuat statistik posisi lelang scara real time. Jangan2 smua history lelang slama ini didata smua ya om. Salut buat om epoe dedikasinya sbg koiser

----------


## jhnsone

bid nya 1, komennya 10, makanya besok tembus 100 deh. mantapp :Bounce:

----------


## Elecson

Om Epoe bikin seru saja. Jadi terpancing bid. 
Showa 20 2.1jt.
Terimah kasih.

----------


## epoe

saya lega krn ada Om Engky, kalo kalah disini ada teman dr Lombok penunggu Lingsar, namanya* Mamiek Engky* yg bisa supply Koi eks CKK.  :Love:  ......Lho tapi dia aja bid disini ?  :Panda: 

Kalo dia kalah juga berarti harus tarik *Om Dodo*, atawa tarik langsung *Om Michael Cheng / MjKoi*  :Flypig:

----------


## ciol

KO 11 : 1,2 by ciol

----------


## epoe

Sebelum bobo nanti jam 12.00 malam waktu Koiser (masih ada hari esok dan lusa), ada lagi ngga yang mau bid lagi ? ................soalnya lampu sirkuit mau dimatiin (hanya panitia yg boleh make untuk persiapan besok). Jadi para pembalap lelang perlu geber tunggangannya sekali lagi, hafalin tikungan untuk besok, tandain yang mana jadi target (tips sudah banyak diberikan). :Yo: 
Rupanya Om Dodo dan Om Lukas ketiduran, tadi habis mandi, makan sate kambing Hegar di Stasiun :Doh:  .............jadi pulang udah berat banget.  :Nerd: 

Update terakhir ya Om Om semua :

*KOHAKU*

Kohaku 01 @ Rp 2jt oleh LDJ

Kohaku 02 @ Rp 1,9jt oleh   qclik

Kohaku 03 @ Rp 3,4jt oleh   revata YL

Kohaku 04 @ Rp 1,7jt oleh wen

Kohaku 05 @ Rp 2,4jt oleh   qclik

Kohaku 06 @ Rp 1,8jt oleh   indra b

Kohaku 07 @ Rp 1,6jt oleh   drRony

Kohaku 08 @ Rp 1jt oleh EP

Kohaku 09 @ Rp 1,2jt oleh   indra b

Kohaku 11 @ Rp 1,1jt oleh   Ridwan sm

Kohaku 12 @ Rp 1,1jt oleh   qulistop

Kohaku 13 @ Rp 3,2jt oleh Roy   alay

Kohaku 14 @ Rp 1,3jt oleh   viktor



*SANKE*

SANKE 01 @ Rp 1jt oleh pujiono

SANKE 02 @ Rp 2,1 jt oleh   Roberto

SANKE 03 @ Rp 2,1jt oleh   boedirawan

SANKE 04 @ Rp 1jt oleh EP

SANKE 05 @ Rp 1,2jt oleh   sabhara

SANKE 06 @ Rp 1jt oleh   Genadhi

SANKE 07 @ Rp 1,2jt oleh LDJ

SANKE 08 @ Rp 1jt oleh pujiono

SANKE 09 @ Rp 1,1jt oleh   sabhara

SANKE 10 @ Rp 1jt oleh pujiono   (ini showa ya)

SANKE 11 @ Rp 1,9jt oleh EP



*SHOWA*

Showa 1 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh   Timmy

Showa 2 @ Rp 2,5jt oleh Hendro   W

Showa 3 @ Rp 1,8jt oleh   boedirawan

Showa 4 @ Rp 1jt oleh qulistop

Showa 5 @ Rp 1jt oleh pujiono

Showa 6 @ Rp 1jt oleh ENgky

Showa 7 @ Rp 1,1jt oleh ardy

Showa 8 @ Rp 1,4jt oleh   helmywid

Showa 9 @ Rp 2jt oleh 9koi

Showa 10 @ Rp 1jt oleh Timmy

Showa 11 @ Rp 3jt oleh beaukoi

Showa 12 @ Rp 1,1jt oleh EP

Showa 13 @ Rp 2jt oleh 9koi

Showa 14 @ Rp 1jt oleh Engky

Showa 15 @ Rp 2jt oleh 9koi

Showa 16 @ Rp 1jt oleh   qulistop

Showa 17 @ Rp 1jt oleh Engky

Showa 18 @ Rp 1,4jt oleh   revata YL

Showa 19 @ Rp 1,2jt oleh   Pujiono

Showa 20 @ Rp 2jt oleh Elecson

Showa 21 @ Rp 2jt oleh 9koi

Showa 22 @ Rp 1,3jt oleh   Timmy

Showa 23 @ Rp 1jt oleh Ridwan   Sumo

Mohon koreksi kalo masih ada yg salah  :Cell:

----------


## epoe

Ok, Terakhir ciol nyalip Om Ridwan juara sumo


KOHAKU

Kohaku 01 @ Rp 2jt oleh LDJ

Kohaku 02 @ Rp 1,9jt oleh   qclik

Kohaku 03 @ Rp 3,4jt oleh   revata YL

Kohaku 04 @ Rp 1,7jt oleh wen

Kohaku 05 @ Rp 2,4jt oleh   qclik

Kohaku 06 @ Rp 1,8jt oleh   indra b

Kohaku 07 @ Rp 1,6jt oleh   drRony

Kohaku 08 @ Rp 1jt oleh EP

Kohaku 09 @ Rp 1,2jt oleh   indra b

Kohaku 11 @ Rp 1,2jt oleh ciol

Kohaku 12 @ Rp 1,1jt oleh   qulistop

Kohaku 13 @ Rp 3,2jt oleh Roy   alay

Kohaku 14 @ Rp 1,3jt oleh   viktor



SANKE

SANKE 01 @ Rp 1jt oleh pujiono

SANKE 02 @ Rp 2,1 jt oleh   Roberto

SANKE 03 @ Rp 2,1jt oleh   boedirawan

SANKE 04 @ Rp 1jt oleh EP

SANKE 05 @ Rp 1,2jt oleh   sabhara

SANKE 06 @ Rp 1jt oleh   Genadhi

SANKE 07 @ Rp 1,2jt oleh LDJ

SANKE 08 @ Rp 1jt oleh pujiono

SANKE 09 @ Rp 1,1jt oleh   sabhara

SANKE 10 @ Rp 1jt oleh pujiono   (ini showa ya)

SANKE 11 @ Rp 1,9jt oleh EP



SHOWA

Showa 1 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh   Timmy

Showa 2 @ Rp 2,5jt oleh Hendro   W

Showa 3 @ Rp 1,8jt oleh   boedirawan

Showa 4 @ Rp 1jt oleh qulistop

Showa 5 @ Rp 1jt oleh pujiono

Showa 6 @ Rp 1jt oleh ENgky

Showa 7 @ Rp 1,1jt oleh ardy

Showa 8 @ Rp 1,4jt oleh   helmywid

Showa 9 @ Rp 2jt oleh 9koi

Showa 10 @ Rp 1jt oleh Timmy

Showa 11 @ Rp 3jt oleh beaukoi

Showa 12 @ Rp 1,1jt oleh EP

Showa 13 @ Rp 2jt oleh 9koi

Showa 14 @ Rp 1jt oleh Engky

Showa 15 @ Rp 2jt oleh 9koi

Showa 16 @ Rp 1jt oleh   qulistop

Showa 17 @ Rp 1jt oleh Engky

Showa 18 @ Rp 1,4jt oleh   revata YL

Showa 19 @ Rp 1,2jt oleh   Pujiono

Showa 20 @ Rp 2jt oleh Elecson

Showa 21 @ Rp 2jt oleh 9koi

Showa 22 @ Rp 1,3jt oleh   Timmy

Showa 23 @ Rp 1jt oleh Ridwan   Sumo

----------


## epoe

Jadi Om Dodo dan Om M.Cheng,
Hari ini semua ikan Gosanke sudah terlelang semua dg hasil spt diatas,  :Smash: vvv  Pembalap Lelang lama separuh belon nongol ttp banyak Pembalap baru yg getol, sehingga optimis besok dan besok lusa bakal lebih seru lagi. Target 100 halaman kayaknya bisa tercapai, tergantung sponsor dan insentif bonus bagi pembalap spt apa. Om Elecson sudah nyumbang, yang lain ditunggu ........ :Drama: 

Ini tadi menyampaikan uneg2 teman2 pembalap, krn sudah giat berlatih di sirkuit  :Car: ..................kiranya pengumuman hadiah antara dapat segera diumumkan, agar lebih semangat lagi  :Yo: 
balapannya di tikungan akhir nanti. 

Demikian laporan Satpam, .......................  :Peep:

----------


## epoe

Kohaku terfavourit shg mencapai tawaran tertinggi (3 x over subscribe), adalah :

----------


## epoe

Sanke yg paling disukai dan berhasil mencapai tawaran 2 x harga penawaran perdana adalah :

----------


## epoe

Inilah Showa yg berhasil memikat hobbiest, sehingga mau menawar 3x dan 2,5x harga perdananya; dan masih ada 5 Showa lain yg berhasil juga membuat penawaran 2x harga perdananya.
sehingga kembali confirmed, bahwa survai Koi-s ttg jenis Koi terfavourite saat ini itu apa ? ............................yak benul, *SHOWA*.

----------


## Peyek Koi

Permisi..

KO 5 : 2,5jt
KO 7 : 1,7jt
SH 18 : 1,5jt

----------


## grinkz01

Sh 18 = 1.6

----------


## Iman Hartanto

Ikutan bid omKo 5 2,7jtSh 9 2,1jt

----------


## Iman Hartanto

Ikutan bid om..... Ko 5 :2,7jtSh 9 :2,1jt

----------


## grinkz01

> Inilah Showa yg berhasil memikat hobbiest, sehingga mau menawar 3x dan 2,5x harga perdananya; dan masih ada 5 Showa lain yg berhasil juga membuat penawaran 2x harga perdananya.
> sehingga kembali confirmed, bahwa survai Koi-s ttg jenis Koi terfavourite saat ini itu apa ? ............................yak benul, *SHOWA*.


salut ama om epoe....benar2 "kuncen" lelang....bikin lelang jadi asyik....ada statistik dan ulasannya.....mantap pokoknya ..

Om EP, ini lelang sampe kapan sih ? Ini grow out di kolam CKK or keeping contest ? Jadi bingung nyari aturan lelangnya ndak ketemu2  :Help:  :Help:  :Help:

----------


## RafflesG

Info nya di halaman 1 om grinkz, grow out selama 6 bulan @CKK Facility @lombok, semoga ikan GO ini mencapai size 60-65cm pas selesai acara GO

----------


## RafflesG

Kohaku 13=3.2

----------


## RafflesG

Sorry ternyata salah ketik,
Kohaku 13=3.3

----------


## rvidella

46 hal sdh bingung nih ayo baca satu2 hahaha
Salute untuk pak lurah om ep 
Om minta bantuannya ya .... kmrn br balik dr zna bdg jam 2 pg jd ga buka kois lg.

Ini sh otw bandara mo liat ikan2 pak isman @ smrg

Wow all fish sold out ya .... thanks all supportnya

Bbrp event ikan tdk all sold out tp di event ini minimal all sold out ya 

Tsk tsk tsk

Ada yg mau sponsor lagi kah?

----------


## rvidella

Page 35 ada hal khususnya buat peraturan n foto all nya

----------


## mjkoi

http://i776.photobucket.com/albums/y...psee83767a.jpg

----------


## mjkoi

http://i776.photobucket.com/albums/y...ps23812f3b.jpg
http://i776.photobucket.com/albums/y...ps123b7de5.jpg
Photos of koi feeding this morning in mudpond

----------


## R K

Ko 3  sama ko 13 . 3,5 jt

----------


## helmywid

Sesi latihan bebas terakhir kayaknya rada sepi... :Rain: , semua kayakya sudah mendapatkan setingan mesin yang pas untuk balapan besok  :Car: ....
Mudah mudahan aja dapet....walau yang paling jelek sekalipun ga papa... :Doh: ....ikannya juga bagus2 semua  :Thumb:

----------


## R K

Ko 5 : 3 jt

----------


## gg88

SANKE 11 @ Rp 2jt oleh gg

----------


## R K

Showa 9 : 2,5 jt

----------


## R K

Ko 5 : 3 jt

----------


## R K

Showa 1 : 2 jt
Showa 2 : 2,7 jt
Showa 10 : 1,5 jt
Showa 15 : 2,5 jt

----------


## epoe

Ok, Om Dodo selamat terbang dan salam utk teman2 Smg. Ini baru ambil hasil lelangnya Om Helmy di Stasiun Gudang Kp Bandan. Sekali lagi meskioun sy bantuin Om Dodo, tetap penawaran ditujukan ke dia ya, krn sy juga partisipan disini. Lha itu penjelasan lebih lanjut dari Om Michael / MjKoi, dia selalu disekitar kita Bila ada yg tanya2 ttg CKK dan ikannya. Lelang berakhir besok malam, pas macet pulang kantor. Makanya bid sebelumnya krn spt biasa, Internet bakal jammed dan lemottt berat. Tentukan pilihan, dari skrg dan Perhatikan tikungan. Banyak jebakan Batman dan harus refresh terus

----------


## helmywid

Kohaku [email protected] 1.4 Jt

----------


## pependaus810

kohaku 9 : 1.300

----------


## lalu ar

> wuisss, mamik Ar di Lombok Tengah ya ? .......dekat Lingsar itu ?


Klo lingsar deket ma om hengky,hehehe

----------


## engky

Rekapnya mana nih

----------


## epoe

Mamiek Ar, ada waroeng makan di Masbagik (jurusan Lab Haji belok kiri), mantap banget tuh. Ato mandi di Otakokok yg dingin (ngga tahan sabun-nya tuh).

----------


## epoe

Sabar ya Cak Engky, sedang kondangan nih.... susah rekapnya pake BlackBerry kecil

----------


## indrabudiman_d

KO9 1.5 juta

----------


## engky

> Mamiek Ar, ada waroeng makan di Masbagik (jurusan Lab Haji belok kiri), mantap banget tuh. Ato mandi di Otakokok yg dingin (ngga tahan sabun-nya tuh).


Enaka di rarang hehehehe

----------


## engky

> Sabar ya Cak Engky, sedang kondangan nih.... susah rekapnya pake BlackBerry kecil


Pake blackberry yg besar wkwkwk

----------


## epoe

ya Cak Engky, ayam gulai Rarang (bumbu Sasak) ...........nyaman tha neka  :Cool3:

----------


## lalu ar

> Mamiek Ar, ada waroeng makan di Masbagik (jurusan Lab Haji belok kiri), mantap banget tuh. Ato mandi di Otakokok yg dingin (ngga tahan sabun-nya tuh).


Lesehan tanak maik tu om epoe, emng skrng lg dmn?

----------


## epoe

*Agan, Om* lan *Sederek* ingkang gadak klangenan Koi,
Sebentar ya, nanti kita lanjutkan wisata kuliner di Lombok  :Becky: ..............sekarang ni mo apdet bidding teman2 nyang udah bid sedari kemaren tapi udah ditimpe pula oleh lainnya tanpa diketahui skor akhirnye pegimana  :Photo: ........................................sorry aye kondangan dari setadi.  :Dance: 

KOHAKU

Kohaku 01 @ Rp 2jt oleh LDJ

Kohaku 02 @ Rp 1,9jt oleh   qclik

Kohaku 03 @ Rp 3,5jt oleh R K

Kohaku 04 @ Rp 1,7jt oleh wen

Kohaku 05 @ Rp 3jt oleh R K

Kohaku 06 @ Rp 1,8jt oleh   indra b

Kohaku 07 @ Rp 1,7jt oleh   peyek Koi

Kohaku 08 @ Rp 1jt oleh EP

Kohaku 09 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh   indra b

Kohaku 11 @ Rp 1,2jt oleh ciol

Kohaku 12 @ Rp 1,1jt oleh   qulistop

Kohaku 13 @ Rp 3,5jt oleh R K

Kohaku 14 @ Rp 1,4jt oleh   helmy wid



SANKE

SANKE 01 @ Rp 1jt oleh pujiono

SANKE 02 @ Rp 2,1 jt oleh   Roberto

SANKE 03 @ Rp 2,1jt oleh   boedirawan

SANKE 04 @ Rp 1jt oleh EP

SANKE 05 @ Rp 1,2jt oleh   sabhara

SANKE 06 @ Rp 1jt oleh   Genadhi

SANKE 07 @ Rp 1,2jt oleh LDJ

SANKE 08 @ Rp 1jt oleh pujiono

SANKE 09 @ Rp 1,1jt oleh   sabhara

SANKE 10 @ Rp 1jt oleh pujiono   (ini showa ya)

SANKE 11 @ Rp 2jt oleh GG 88



SHOWA

Showa 1 @ Rp 2jt oleh R K

Showa 2 @ Rp 2,7jt oleh R K

Showa 3 @ Rp 1,8jt oleh   boedirawan

Showa 4 @ Rp 1jt oleh qulistop

Showa 5 @ Rp 1jt oleh pujiono

Showa 6 @ Rp 1jt oleh ENgky

Showa 7 @ Rp 1,1jt oleh ardy

Showa 8 @ Rp 1,4jt oleh   helmywid

Showa 9 @ Rp 2,5jt oleh R K

Showa 10 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh R K

Showa 11 @ Rp 3jt oleh beaukoi

Showa 12 @ Rp 1,1jt oleh EP

Showa 13 @ Rp 2jt oleh 9koi

Showa 14 @ Rp 1jt oleh Engky

Showa 15 @ Rp 2,5jt oleh R K

Showa 16 @ Rp 1jt oleh   qulistop

Showa 17 @ Rp 1jt oleh Engky

Showa 18 @ Rp 1,6jt oleh   grinkz

Showa 19 @ Rp 1,2jt oleh   Pujiono

Showa 20 @ Rp 2jt oleh Elecson

Showa 21 @ Rp 2jt oleh 9koi

Showa 22 @ Rp 1,3jt oleh   Timmy

Showa 23 @ Rp 1jt oleh Ridwan   Sumo

----------


## epoe

Wisata Kuliner .................khas Lombok.
Saya di rumah sekarang Miek Ar, keluarga memang banyak di Lombok (ada juga rumah orang tua di Jl.Pendidikan Mataram dan sedikit kebon rambutan di Suranadi). 
Bulan kemaren kita ke Lombok krn ada Saudara menikahkan anak. Jadi ada kesempatan liat tanah dan bayar PBB saya di Sambelie - Labuhan Haji. Nah waktu lewat
Masbagik (sebelum Aikmal) beli Ayam Rarang dipinggir jalan itu, lantas belok kiri masuk kurang lebeh 3 Km, ketemu saluran irigasi yg ada waroeng bu Haji xxxx yang
jual mujaer bakar (tapi yg enak patin bakarnya, eeee sumpah mathi ........). Ternyata yg bikin enak itu sambel dan minyak yg dipake adl  klentik yg dibuat sendiri.

Tetapi juga selain plecing kangkung ya, ayam Taliwang juga tetap pavorit saya ..............ehhh juga selain resto EMHx disamping kali kecil, ada juga nasi rames di jalan 
dr Mataram menuju Senggigi (dalam gang kecil, dibelakang ruko2) ..................... eeeeeee tapi sxnxxl mahalnya.

Silak ..... dilanjut Miek Ar dan Cak Engky.

----------


## epoe

Wadoooh koq malah lupa side, ....................ada resto di Suranadi (dulu cuma satu sekarang Saudara2nya ikut bikin spt itu), yg terkenal dan paling saya suka adalah "telur dadar gulung" yg digoreng dg lipatan rapeth sampe paded bethul ...... eehhh kajuman ?  :Nod:

----------


## LDJ

Wah lengkapp direktorinya om Epoe..saya aja udh lupa rferensi kuliner disana sejak pindah tugas th 2009

----------


## epoe

:Focus:  :Focus:  :Focus:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  .................................................a  da yang bid lagee ?

----------


## epoe

*Om LDJ* ttp pasti masih khan ingat *sate ikan* di daerah Bangsal (marina ke Gili Air, Meno dan Trawangan), atawa *sate badoek* (jeroan semua trtm usus, atawa *meseree* (ayam suwir bumbu jeruk limo).

----------


## epoe

_Breaking News_ ....................................baru saja *Om R K* melakukan _coup de tat_ atas bidding Koi2 yg baik dari suhu dan pemain teras disini, move yg brani tetapi penuh perhitungan (meskipun overbid tinggi, tetapi hanya pada ikan2 istimewa saja). Satpam de Lombok with the News ..... :Tape:

----------


## epoe

Ngga terasa, bid saya terdilusi abiz  :Frusty: ............sekarang hanya masing2 satu di tiap kelompok (dari empat tiap kelompok). Ttp dengan rekor Harga Perdana terlama, tidak mustahil sebentar lagi juga akan mulai ditimpa pembalap lain yg udah sesak mau bid di harga yg lebih tinggi.  :Smow: 

Ikan-ikan istimewa tetap akan terus dikejar oleh *high-flyer collectors* meskipun sudah mulai mahal, ttp bidder baru (status telur ato burayak dg kantong Master) juga dg berani ambil alih kontrol sampe suatu saat .................suhu2 mulai pasang bom dan *take-over*.  Hari ini para suhu tsb sudah mulai pulang dari Bandung, nanti malam sesampainya dirumah .... biasanya akan langsung buka iPad dan Tab-nya terus sambil garuk2 kepala, bid gila2an ............ _gendheng mangan salep tah, dxxxcxk_ .......wis tak kepret ngene ae.
k

----------


## epoe

Iwakkoe gari iki Cak  :Painkiller: ................................ lololo lho, piye apik e  :Cool3: .............di bandem maneh taah ?  :Rockon:

----------


## epoe

Apakah sy cukup ini saja  :Hand: ..............ngga usah ganggu yang laen ?  :Typing:   sambil bantuin Om Dodo rekap dan komentar dikit2 .....
Tapi kalo ditimpe gimana Om ?  :Lock1: ...................*ya tak timpe genti, ngono wae koq repot*.  :Rain:

----------


## LDJ

SH 12 nya apik om...jagain jgn sampe lepas hehe

----------


## osvaldia

mumpung sepi nyelip2 ah  :Dance: 
KO 4 = 1,8

----------


## engky

Om ep klo dilombok nanti kita makan di lesehan om arya wkkwkwkkkk

----------


## RafflesG

Ngomongin kuliner bikin lapaaaR, hehehehe

----------


## epoe

Siap Cak Engky .................... dari kemaren pamer lesehan terus beliau  :Eek2:

----------


## epoe

> SH 12 nya apik om...jagain jgn sampe lepas hehe


Siyaaap Om LDJ, lha asal jangan gebug2an sendiri aja .................babak belur kene  :Frog:

----------


## epoe

> mumpung sepi nyelip2 ah 
> KO 4 = 1,8


Om Os,
Wadooooh iki nyalip dewek an ngene, ...............dicatat  :Smokin:

----------


## pujiono

Nampakny pada kehabisan bensin trennya lemah nich horeeee bakalan dapet ikan super murah. www.Ngarep.com

----------


## pependaus810

om, info donk, ikan rata-rata size berapa ya?

----------


## osvaldia

> Om Os,
> Wadooooh iki nyalip dewek an ngene, ...............dicatat


siaaaap juragan epoe  :Rockon:

----------


## engky

> om, info donk, ikan rata-rata size berapa ya?


Klo gak salah 35 - 40 cm

----------


## epoe

> Klo gak salah 35 - 40 cm


wetul Om Engky, Om Pepend bisa juga urutin thread ini dari awal .................bahkan akan menemukan bhw yg showa dan sanke cenderung lebih kecil dari kelompok Kohaku (lahir duluan, dan kalo dipiara CKK bedanya bisa banyak).

----------


## RafflesG

Coba bantu ya, size jumbo tosai gosanke CKK antara 37-45cm

----------


## rvidella

Born august 2012 buat kohaku
Showa n sanke oct 2012

Tadi hitungan cost buat besarin ikan selama 6 bulan @ 2jt/pc ..... mc said cost per box kirim ikan ke jkt 600rb n sby @ 500rb ya .... ditanggung pemilik ikan

Semarang hmmmmmmm abis makan nasi gandul, sego ayam ... semawia... es cao .... nyammmmmmm

----------


## epoe

Berapa lama di Smg Om Dodo ?
Selama disana coba juga nasi Pindang Kudus (depan Hotel Telomoyo), Pecel Bu Sri (dekat daerah Gajah Mada), Loenpia Semarang Jl,Pemuda, Tahu Gimbal di daerah Depok, Burung Dara goreng renyah depan RS (dekat Simpang Lima), Timlo Solo Jl.Pandanaran (kalo masih buka), Sate kambing dan gule tulang sumsum depan Gereja Blendoek, dan Soto Kudus perempatan Bangkong (alias Soto Bangkong). 

Selamat kuliner Semarangan ................................. :Hippie:

----------


## epoe

:Focus:  ....................................ayo siapa lagee selain Om Osvaldia ? Kalo udah hari Minggu malem gini, bawaannya lemes krn besok Senen. Makanya supaya semangat buat kopi atau es juice terus balapan lelang .................  :Becky:  atau saya mulai dulu overbid bbrp ikan ?  :Doh:  :Doh:

----------


## epoe

Ketiga Kohaku ini termasuk yg paling Top dr kelompoknya, sudah ditawar 3,5 dan 3 juta / ekor. Yang hebat ketiganya sudah di bid oleh Om R K (pendatang baru yg sapu bersih bidding lainnya). :Photo: 



Siapa yg masih tertarik untuk Overbid, atau memilih cari yang lain ? .................................hehehehe kontroversi hati juga jadinya  :Tape:

----------


## epoe

* Om R K* juga ternyata suka sekali dg Showa, shg bidnya ini merupakan Top Bidding dg harga 2,7jt dan yg termurah 1,5jt. Diluar ini juga masih ada 2 showa lainnya yg di bid dg harga lebih murah :Lock1: 



Ternyata pilihannya ya memang top bener, dia ikuti bid nya Om 9Koi (suhu), Om Timmy, dan suhu showa lainnya.

----------


## pujiono

RK ckk mania kolamnya 100% ckK

----------


## epoe

Meskipun ketiga termasuk merupakan Sanke terbaik di kelompok ini dan ditawar antara 2-2,1jt, oleh *pendatang baru semua* .....................sorry (*roberto, boedirawan* dan* GG 88*). Ttp justru tidak di Bid *Om R K*, kenapa ?



Memang karena kelompok ini merupakan *kelompok yg dianggap lemah* oleh bidders disini, dibandingkan dg kel Kohaku yg gedem2 dan Showa yg sangar2. Mrk juga ngga yakin sumi-nya keluar, gitu mungkin perkiraannya. Bisa saja ini salah, krn Om Michael ngga sembarangan taruh 10 ekor Sanke disini tanpa sebab. Bahkan dia menyatakan ada bbrp yg prospeknya baik.  :Dance:

----------


## epoe

Pantasan Om Puji, ...............................ndek bilang2 lasingan. :Tape:

----------


## pujiono

Waiting ckk mania dr samarinda blm turun nich......sesama pengemar farm ckk,mudah"an doksi besok turun ikutan biding

----------


## grinkz01

kohaku 13 paling woww....punuknya tinggi, beni tebel......takut male tapi kan digaransi ama EO...jadine sepertinya ko13 bakal pecahin rekor.

om ep...ko8 jg cakep tuh walau ndak ada odome.......btw kapan nih lelang nisai mix EPOE tahap pertama? masak mau tunggu 100ekor dl baru buka lapak?...he5x.....btw pernah mati listrik om? ikan di kolam tahan brp lama dgn kepadatan segitu dalam kondisi mati listrik?

----------


## DrRony

Kohaku3 3,6jt
Kohaku13 3,6jt

----------


## epoe

Hitung2an dan perkiraan Om Dodo sebelumnya menunjukkan kalo selama GO di Lingsar nanti, makanannya akan gila2an di pushed, shg biayanya 2jt / ekor (6 bulan). :Photo: 

Para peserta lelang juga perlu memperhitungkan biaya kirim yg cukup besar, selain jaraknya yg memerlukan pesawat u transport (drpd lewat darat yg lama) dan 
prosedur karantina dan dsb di bandara / pelabuhan Lombok perlu waktu cukup lama.  :Cell:

----------


## engky

om RK ini ckk mania ikan2nya 100% ckk ukuran rata2 50 - 75 cm bahkan ikan karpernya udah size sekitar 75 - 80 cm,tinggal menunggu ckk mania dari samarinda

----------


## engky

> kohaku 13 paling woww....punuknya tinggi, beni tebel......takut male tapi kan digaransi ama EO...jadine sepertinya ko13 bakal pecahin rekor.
> 
> om ep...ko8 jg cakep tuh walau ndak ada odome.......btw kapan nih lelang nisai mix EPOE tahap pertama? masak mau tunggu 100ekor dl baru buka lapak?...he5x.....btw pernah mati listrik om? ikan di kolam tahan brp lama dgn kepadatan segitu dalam kondisi mati listrik?


Ikan ckk male sama female bodynya sama hehehe

----------


## epoe

> Waiting ckk mania dr samarinda blm turun nich......sesama pengemar farm ckk,mudah"an doksi besok turun ikutan biding


Om Puji memang Ahli dan penggemar CKK, krn siapa yg beli CKK dipantau terus keberadaannya.....................................  ..dan memang bidnya juga cukup banyak, sampe semua bid awal diambilnya  :Gossip:

----------


## engky

> Om Puji memang Ahli dan penggemar CKK, krn siapa yg beli CKK dipantau terus keberadaannya.....................................  ..dan memang bidnya juga cukup banyak, sampe semua bid awal diambilnya


Tidak diragukan lagi om puji satu-satunya penggemar ckk dari sumbawa sampe2 buat kolam khusus utk ikan2 ckk gak tanggung2 kolamnya ukuran 4 x 9 x 3 meter wkwkwkwk

----------


## epoe

*Gang NTB, Om Ronny K dan Om Sam (Samarinda) .*.............................kalo ngeborong CKK ini, yang lain ngaplo ............................................. :Frusty:

----------


## rvidella

Happy bidding all
An timmy jkt

Kohaku 1 @ 2.5jt
Kohaku 3 @ 4jt
Kohaku 4 @ 1.5jt
Kohaku 6 @ 2jt
Kohaku 7 @ 1.8jt
Kohaku 13 @ 4jt
Kohaku 13 @ 4jt
Showa 9 n 11 masing2  4jt

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

> Happy bidding all
> An timmy jkt
> 
> Kohaku 1 @ 2.5jt
> Kohaku 3 @ 4jt
> Kohaku 4 @ 1.5jt
> Kohaku 6 @ 2jt
> Kohaku 7 @ 1.8jt
> Kohaku 13 @ 4jt
> ...


udah disalip pake repsol honda dah om epoe  :Car:  :Car:  :Car:

----------


## LVandCK

Izin ikutan ya... 
KO1 - 3jt
KO7 - 2.7jt
Showa2 - 3.5jt
Showa2 - 1.1jt

----------


## rvidella

Sanke no 11 an bambang jkt @ 2.5jt
Sanke no 2 @ 2.5jt an bambang
Sanke no 3 @ 2.5jt an bambang
Sanke no 11 @ 2.5jt an bambang
Sanke no 5 & 6 @ 1.5jt masing2 an bambang

Showa 3, 6, 8, masing2 @ 2jt an bambang
Showa 13 n 15 masing2 @ 2.5jt an bambang
Showa 17 @ 1,5jt an bambang

----------


## rvidella

Om engky punten yAaAaa pang bantuin rekap

----------


## rvidella

Om ep huhuhuhu
Salah ketikkkkkkk


Takut diomelin fans om ep

----------


## Roberto

KO 3 - 4.1jt ...... siap2x tancap gas nich....

----------


## epoe

Rahasia kebongkar terus ....................................... ternyata dalamnya kolam, dan ramuan filter medianya yg biking gamang musuh

----------


## epoe

Lho *Om Dodo* dimana nih ? masih jalan di Smg ?
Usul Om, hadiah penggembira dikeluarin biar agak meriah dikit ..........................soalnya dari tadi adem aja, makanya kita ngomong kuliner. Nanti sebentar saya rekap, soalnya tadi hanya satu bidder nya.  :Dance:

----------


## epoe

_Kohaku 13 paling woww....punuknya tinggi, beni tebel......takut male tapi  kan digaransi ama EO...jadine sepertinya ko13 bakal pecahin rekor.

om ep...ko8 jg cakep tuh walau ndak ada odome.......btw kapan nih lelang  nisai mix EPOE tahap pertama? masak mau tunggu 100ekor dl baru buka  lapak?...he5x.....btw pernah mati listrik om? ikan di kolam tahan brp  lama dgn kepadatan segitu dalam kondisi mati listrik?_ Grinkz
*
Om Grinkz,*
6 jam pernah masih Ok, 8 jam pernah (separoh teler) ................tapi semua pake gelembung oksigen (tabung) yg disalurkan ke kolam (satu titik saja).
Punya genset cadangan tapi PBT ngga bisa idupin, pas sy pergi luar kota.

----------


## epoe

Sementara ini Update bidding ...............seperti ini, mohon sama sama check krn ada bbrp bid yg disalip pada masa tunggu

KOHAKU

Kohaku 01 @ Rp 3jt oleh   LVandCK

Kohaku 02 @ Rp 1,9jt oleh   qclik

Kohaku 03 @ Rp 4,1jt oleh   Roberto

Kohaku 04 @ Rp 1,8jt oleh   osvaldia

Kohaku 05 @ Rp 3jt oleh R K

Kohaku 06 @ Rp 2jt oleh Timmy

Kohaku 07 @ Rp 2,7jt oleh   LVandCK

Kohaku 08 @ Rp 1jt oleh EP

Kohaku 09 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh   indra b

Kohaku 11 @ Rp 1,2jt oleh ciol

Kohaku 12 @ Rp 1,1jt oleh   qulistop

Kohaku 13 @ Rp 4jt oleh Timmy

Kohaku 14 @ Rp 1,4jt oleh   helmy wid



SANKE

SANKE 01 @ Rp 1jt oleh pujiono

SANKE 02 @ Rp 3,5 jt oleh   LVandCK

SANKE 03 @ Rp 2,5jt oleh   Bambang

SANKE 04 @ Rp 1jt oleh EP

SANKE 05 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh   Bambang

SANKE 06 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh   Bambang

SANKE 07 @ Rp 1,2jt oleh LDJ

SANKE 08 @ Rp 1jt oleh pujiono

SANKE 09 @ Rp 1,1jt oleh   sabhara

SANKE 10 @ Rp 1jt oleh pujiono   (ini showa ya)

SANKE 11 @ Rp 2,5jt oleh   Bambang



SHOWA

Showa 1 @ Rp 2jt oleh R K

Showa 2 @ Rp 2,7jt oleh R K

Showa 3 @ Rp 2jt oleh Bambang

Showa 4 @ Rp 1jt oleh qulistop

Showa 5 @ Rp 1jt oleh pujiono

Showa 6 @ Rp 2jt oleh Bambang

Showa 7 @ Rp 1,1jt oleh ardy

Showa 8 @ Rp 2jt oleh Bambang

Showa 9 @ Rp 4jt oleh Timmy

Showa 10 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh R K

Showa 11 @ Rp 4jt oleh Timmy

Showa 12 @ Rp 1,1jt oleh EP

Showa 13 @ Rp 2,5jt oleh   Bambang

Showa 14 @ Rp 1jt oleh Engky

Showa 15 @ Rp 2,5jt oleh   Bambang

Showa 16 @ Rp 1jt oleh   qulistop

Showa 17 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh   Bambang

Showa 18 @ Rp 1,6jt oleh   grinkz

Showa 19 @ Rp 1,2jt oleh   Pujiono

Showa 20 @ Rp 2jt oleh Elecson

Showa 21 @ Rp 2jt oleh 9koi

Showa 22 @ Rp 1,3jt oleh   Timmy

Showa 23 @ Rp 1jt oleh Ridwan   Sumo

----------


## epoe

> Izin ikutan ya... 
> KO1 - 3jt
> KO7 - 2.7jt
> Showa2 - 3.5jt
> *Showa2 - 1.1jt*


 :Doh: 
Om LVandCK,
Bid Showa terakhir sebenarnya untuk nomor berapa ? yg lain sdh masuk kecuali ini ................................

----------


## epoe

*Om drRonny*, sorry updatenya agak lama shg keburu udah ditimpa orang bid nya ............................................ :Nod:

----------


## epoe

*Om Timmy di Jkt via Dodo,*
Tidak semua bid masuk (meskipun sdh tinggi) krn yg lain sdh ditimpa balik sama yg merasa punya ikan itu .................................... :Frusty:

----------


## epoe

Mohon perhatian Saudara2 hobbiest, baru saja ada *breaking news* ..................................................  .... :Director:  :Director:  :Director: 
Ada gempa di thread ini krn datangnya langkah2 raksasa ................*Timmy fight back*  :Becky:  dan *Bambang-Jkt*  :Smokin:  masuk dg kaki besar, keduanya pake *jurus sapu bersih - tumpas kelor.
*Sehingga para pembalap lelang*, dimohon kiranya u setting ulang setelan bromfit-nya.*  :Car:

----------


## LVandCK

Maaf Om Epoe,
Bid saya yang benar :
Showa02 - 3.5jt (Bukan Sanke02)
Dan
Showa23 - 1.1jt
Terima kasih Om.

----------


## engky

KOHAKU
Kohaku 01 @ Rp 3jt oleh LVandCK
Kohaku 02 @ Rp 1,9jt oleh qclik
Kohaku 03 @ Rp 4,1jt oleh Roberto
Kohaku 04 @ Rp 1,8jt oleh osvaldia
Kohaku 05 @ Rp 3jt oleh R K
Kohaku 06 @ Rp 2jt oleh Timmy
Kohaku 07 @ Rp 2,7jt oleh LVandCK
Kohaku 08 @ Rp 1jt oleh EP
Kohaku 09 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh indra b
Kohaku 11 @ Rp 1,2jt oleh ciol
Kohaku 12 @ Rp 1,1jt oleh qulistop
Kohaku 13 @ Rp 4jt oleh Timmy
Kohaku 14 @ Rp 1,4jt oleh helmy wid
SANKE
SANKE 01 @ Rp 1jt oleh pujiono
SANKE 02 @ Rp 3,5 jt oleh LVandCK
SANKE 03 @ Rp 2,5jt oleh Bambang
SANKE 04 @ Rp 1jt oleh EP
SANKE 05 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh Bambang
SANKE 06 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh Bambang
SANKE 07 @ Rp 1,2jt oleh LDJ
SANKE 08 @ Rp 1jt oleh pujiono
SANKE 09 @ Rp 1,1jt oleh sabhara
SANKE 10 @ Rp 1jt oleh pujiono (ini showa ya)
SANKE 11 @ Rp 2,5jt oleh Bambang
SHOWA
Showa 1 @ Rp 2jt oleh R K
Showa 2 @ Rp 2,7jt oleh R K
Showa 3 @ Rp 2jt oleh Bambang
Showa 4 @ Rp 1jt oleh qulistop
Showa 5 @ Rp 1jt oleh pujiono
Showa 6 @ Rp 2jt oleh Bambang
Showa 7 @ Rp 1,1jt oleh ardy
Showa 8 @ Rp 2jt oleh Bambang
Showa 9 @ Rp 4jt oleh Timmy
Showa 10 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh R K
Showa 11 @ Rp 4jt oleh Timmy
Showa 12 @ Rp 1,1jt oleh EP
Showa 13 @ Rp 2,5jt oleh Bambang
Showa 14 @ Rp 1jt oleh Engky
Showa 15 @ Rp 2,5jt oleh Bambang
Showa 16 @ Rp 1jt oleh qulistop
Showa 17 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh Bambang
Showa 18 @ Rp 1,7jt oleh engky
Showa 19 @ Rp 1,2jt oleh Pujiono
Showa 20 @ Rp 2,1jt oleh engky
Showa 21 @ Rp 2jt oleh 9koi
Showa 22 @ Rp 1,3jt oleh Timmy
Showa 23 @ Rp 1jt oleh Ridwan Sumo

----------


## epoe

*stop press* ............ :Dance: 
Top Bidder sekarang adalah ; *Bambang - Jkt dg 10e Koi*
nomor dua adalah *Timmy* dan* Pujiono* dg* 5e Koi*
no. tiga adalah *RK* dg* 4e Koi*
no empat adalah *Qulistop* dan* saya* dg* 3e Koi*
yang dua dan satu banyak ................

----------


## engky

> Maaf Om Epoe,
> Bid saya yang benar :
> Showa02 - 3.5jt (Bukan Sanke02)
> Dan
> Showa23 - 1.1jt
> Terima kasih Om.


Mana nih om ep

----------


## epoe

*Ok Om LVandCK*, mudah2an ini sdh benar.
*Om Engky*, penuh perasaan ngga mau menonjol kasih statement - langsung update and bid.

*KOHAKU*

Kohaku 01 @ Rp 3jt oleh   LVandCK

Kohaku 02 @ Rp 1,9jt oleh   qclik

Kohaku 03 @ Rp 4,1jt oleh   Roberto

Kohaku 04 @ Rp 1,8jt oleh   osvaldia

Kohaku 05 @ Rp 3jt oleh R K

Kohaku 06 @ Rp 2jt oleh Timmy

Kohaku 07 @ Rp 2,7jt oleh   LVandCK

Kohaku 08 @ Rp 1jt oleh EP

Kohaku 09 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh   indra b

Kohaku 11 @ Rp 1,2jt oleh ciol

Kohaku 12 @ Rp 1,1jt oleh   qulistop

Kohaku 13 @ Rp 4jt oleh Timmy

Kohaku 14 @ Rp 1,4jt oleh   helmy wid



*SANKE*

SANKE 01 @ Rp 1jt oleh pujiono

SANKE 02 @ Rp 2,5 jt oleh   Bambang

SANKE 03 @ Rp 2,5jt oleh   Bambang

SANKE 04 @ Rp 1jt oleh EP

SANKE 05 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh   Bambang

SANKE 06 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh   Bambang

SANKE 07 @ Rp 1,2jt oleh LDJ

SANKE 08 @ Rp 1jt oleh pujiono

SANKE 09 @ Rp 1,1jt oleh   sabhara

SANKE 10 @ Rp 1jt oleh pujiono   (ini showa ya)

SANKE 11 @ Rp 2,5jt oleh   Bambang



*SHOWA*

Showa 1 @ Rp 2jt oleh R K

Showa 2 @ Rp 3,5jt oleh   LVandCK

Showa 3 @ Rp 2jt oleh Bambang

Showa 4 @ Rp 1jt oleh qulistop

Showa 5 @ Rp 1jt oleh pujiono

Showa 6 @ Rp 2jt oleh Bambang

Showa 7 @ Rp 1,1jt oleh ardy

Showa 8 @ Rp 2jt oleh Bambang

Showa 9 @ Rp 4jt oleh Timmy

Showa 10 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh R K

Showa 11 @ Rp 4jt oleh Timmy

Showa 12 @ Rp 1,1jt oleh EP

Showa 13 @ Rp 2,5jt oleh   Bambang

Showa 14 @ Rp 1jt oleh Engky

Showa 15 @ Rp 2,5jt oleh   Bambang

Showa 16 @ Rp 1jt oleh   qulistop

Showa 17 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh   Bambang

Showa 18 @ Rp 1,7jt oleh Engky

Showa 19 @ Rp 1,2jt oleh   Pujiono

Showa 20 @ Rp 2,1jt oleh Engky

Showa 21 @ Rp 2jt oleh 9koi

Showa 22 @ Rp 1,3jt oleh   Timmy

Showa 23 @ Rp 1,1jt oleh   LVandCK
*
Om Dodo*, sy masih belum pindahkan Sanke 10 ke kelompok Showa sesuai pesan Bro Michael Cheng
kecuali Om Dodo approved sbg *fasilitator*.

----------


## epoe

> *stop press* ............
> Top Bidder sekarang adalah ; *Bambang - Jkt dg 10e Koi*
> nomor dua adalah *Timmy* dan* Pujiono* dg* 5e Koi*
> no. tiga adalah *RK* dg* 4e Koi*
> no empat adalah *Qulistop* dan* saya* dg* 3e Koi*
> yang dua dan satu banyak ................


*
Om LVandCK* jadi no.tiga dg *4e Koi*

----------


## epoe

> Mana nih om ep


Udah di update Om Engky termasuk bid sampeyan, ternyata penggemar Showa ya ................................... :Becky: .

----------


## epoe

Menjelang jam 24.00 dan waktunya bobo, bila ada yg mau *balapan bid* silahkan (masih ada tenggang waktu 15 menit) ttp kalo ngga ya tengkiu ......................karena sirkuit mau dimatiin lampunya  :Yield:

----------


## epoe

*Top Bid Price :*
*di Kohaku : Roberto
di Sanke : Bambang
di Showa : Timmy*

----------


## epoe

> kohaku 13 paling woww....punuknya tinggi, beni tebel......takut male tapi kan digaransi ama EO...jadine sepertinya ko13 bakal pecahin rekor.
> 
> om ep...ko8 jg cakep tuh walau ndak ada odome.......btw kapan nih lelang nisai mix EPOE tahap pertama? masak mau tunggu 100ekor dl baru buka lapak?...he5x.....btw pernah mati listrik om? ikan di kolam tahan brp lama dgn kepadatan segitu dalam kondisi mati listrik?


Harga Odome lebih dari 1 juta disini Om Grinkz

----------


## helmywid

Showa 4. @ 1.1 Jt

----------


## DrRony

Sanke3.  2,6jt
Sanke7 1,3jt
Semoga Om Ldj ga liat he he

----------


## Iman Hartanto

Ko 5 : 3,1jt       

Sh 8 : 2,1jt

Sh 12: 1,2jt

----------


## epoe

Ok rekan2 hobbiest, selamat malam dan semoga besok pagi cepat bekerja kembali spt minggu lalu ...................*thanks God its Monday*. :Drum: 

Jangan lupa besok malam penentuan kepemilikan salah satu Gosanke eks CKK yg menentukan, jangan sampai ketinggalan proses bid atau BB / iPad / Tab / Komputer lemottt atau low batt pada saat injury time atau gangguan lain. Saya sarankan jangan bikin janji makan malam, krn ngga enak sebentar2 liat BB / iPad.

Dengan bid saat inipun, harga ikan masih terjangkau ......................karena hampir semua bagus2 en guaranteed female and live n kicking, sudah dipilihkan oleh Bro Michael Cheng.

----------


## epoe

wuik ....................masih ada yang mau balapan malam.
Ok sebentar ya kita catat dan update dulu, ................................................em  ph, ya. :Kiss:

----------


## epoe

Tks* Om Helmy, Om drRony* (Om LDJ uda bobo tenang), dan *Om Iman H* (ngga semua bisa masuk/overbid)
Berikut ini adalah update sebelum istirahat setelah Minggu yg panjang, mudah2an besok kita bisa jumpa  :Sleep: 
lagi pada balapan akhir lelang GO CKK Gosanke  :Fencing:  :Fencing:  :Fencing: .................................ciao  :Yo: 

*KOHAKU*

Kohaku 01 @ Rp 3jt oleh   LVandCK

Kohaku 02 @ Rp 1,9jt oleh   qclik

Kohaku 03 @ Rp 4,1jt oleh   Roberto

Kohaku 04 @ Rp 1,8jt oleh   osvaldia

Kohaku 05 @ Rp 3,1jt oleh Iman   H

Kohaku 06 @ Rp 2jt oleh Timmy

Kohaku 07 @ Rp 2,7jt oleh   LVandCK

Kohaku 08 @ Rp 1jt oleh EP

Kohaku 09 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh   indra b

Kohaku 11 @ Rp 1,2jt oleh ciol

Kohaku 12 @ Rp 1,1jt oleh   qulistop

Kohaku 13 @ Rp 4jt oleh Timmy

Kohaku 14 @ Rp 1,4jt oleh   helmy wid



*SANKE*

SANKE 01 @ Rp 1jt oleh pujiono

SANKE 02 @ Rp 2,5 jt oleh   Bambang

SANKE 03 @ Rp 2,6jt oleh   drRony

SANKE 04 @ Rp 1jt oleh EP

SANKE 05 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh   Bambang

SANKE 06 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh   Bambang

SANKE 07 @ Rp 1,2jt oleh   drRony

SANKE 08 @ Rp 1jt oleh pujiono

SANKE 09 @ Rp 1,1jt oleh   sabhara

SANKE 10 @ Rp 1jt oleh pujiono   (ini showa ya)

SANKE 11 @ Rp 2,5jt oleh   Bambang



*SHOWA*

Showa 1 @ Rp 2jt oleh R K

Showa 2 @ Rp 3,5jt oleh   LVandCK

Showa 3 @ Rp 2jt oleh Bambang

Showa 4 @ Rp 1,1jt oleh   helmyWid

Showa 5 @ Rp 1jt oleh pujiono

Showa 6 @ Rp 2jt oleh Bambang

Showa 7 @ Rp 1,1jt oleh ardy

Showa 8 @ Rp 2,1jt oleh Iman H

Showa 9 @ Rp 4jt oleh Timmy

Showa 10 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh R K

Showa 11 @ Rp 4jt oleh Timmy

Showa 12 @ Rp 1,3jt oleh EP

Showa 13 @ Rp 2,5jt oleh   Bambang

Showa 14 @ Rp 1jt oleh Engky

Showa 15 @ Rp 2,5jt oleh   Bambang

Showa 16 @ Rp 1jt oleh   qulistop

Showa 17 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh   Bambang

Showa 18 @ Rp 1,7jt oleh Engky

Showa 19 @ Rp 1,2jt oleh   Pujiono

Showa 20 @ Rp 2,1jt oleh Engky

Showa 21 @ Rp 2jt oleh 9koi

Showa 22 @ Rp 1,3jt oleh   Timmy

Showa 23 @ Rp 1,1jt oleh   LVandCK


 ...
Bila masih ada yg salah mohon koreksi bersama, tengkiu berat Om
Happy Monday .... :Smow:

----------


## epoe

:Smash:   :Bathbaby:   :Cell:   :Peep:   :Doh:   :Drama:   :Yo:   :First:   :Behindsofa:   :High5:   :Sleep:   :Drum:  :Kiss:  :Peace:  :Ban:   :Cry:   :Bored:   :Hippie:   :Popcorn:   :Tape:   :Rant:  :Evil:  :Attention:  :Rockon:  :Flock:  :Laugh:  :Flame:  :Hug:  :Fish2:  :Washing:

----------


## DrRony

Thanks a lot rekapan nya om epoe

----------


## epoe

you always welcome drRony, have night sleep ............ :Nod:

----------


## boedirawan

Mumpung pada tidur  :: 
Showa 3 - 2,3
Showa 15 - 2,7
Showa 18 - 1,8
Sanke 4 - 1,2
Sanke 5 - 1,7
Kohaku 4 - 2
Kohaku 3 - 4,3
Kohaku 5 - 3,3

----------


## boedirawan

Horeee 5 menit berlalu gak ada yg bid   MENANG ..*ngarep

----------


## epoe

KOHAKU

Kohaku 01 @ Rp 3jt oleh   LVandCK

Kohaku 02 @ Rp 1,9jt oleh   qclik

Kohaku 03 @ Rp 4,3jt oleh   boedirawan

Kohaku 04 @ Rp 2jt oleh   boedirawan

Kohaku 05 @ Rp 3,3jt oleh   boedirawan

Kohaku 06 @ Rp 2jt oleh Timmy

Kohaku 07 @ Rp 2,7jt oleh   LVandCK

Kohaku 08 @ Rp 1jt oleh EP

Kohaku 09 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh   indra b

Kohaku 11 @ Rp 1,2jt oleh ciol

Kohaku 12 @ Rp 1,1jt oleh   qulistop

Kohaku 13 @ Rp 4jt oleh Timmy

Kohaku 14 @ Rp 1,4jt oleh   helmy wid



SANKE

SANKE 01 @ Rp 1jt oleh pujiono

SANKE 02 @ Rp 2,5 jt oleh   Bambang

SANKE 03 @ Rp 2,6jt oleh   drRony

SANKE 04 @ Rp 1,3jt oleh EP

SANKE 05 @ Rp 1,7jt oleh   boedirawan

SANKE 06 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh   Bambang

SANKE 07 @ Rp 1,2jt oleh   drRony

SANKE 08 @ Rp 1jt oleh pujiono

SANKE 09 @ Rp 1,1jt oleh   sabhara

SANKE 10 @ Rp 1jt oleh pujiono   (ini showa ya)

SANKE 11 @ Rp 2,5jt oleh   Bambang



SHOWA

Showa 1 @ Rp 2jt oleh R K

Showa 2 @ Rp 3,5jt oleh   LVandCK

Showa 3 @ Rp 2,3jt oleh   boedirawan

Showa 4 @ Rp 1,1jt oleh   helmyWid

Showa 5 @ Rp 1jt oleh pujiono

Showa 6 @ Rp 2jt oleh Bambang

Showa 7 @ Rp 1,1jt oleh ardy

Showa 8 @ Rp 2,1jt oleh Iman H

Showa 9 @ Rp 4jt oleh Timmy

Showa 10 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh R K

Showa 11 @ Rp 4jt oleh Timmy

Showa 12 @ Rp 1,3jt oleh EP

Showa 13 @ Rp 2,5jt oleh   Bambang

Showa 14 @ Rp 1jt oleh Engky

Showa 15 @ Rp 2,7jt oleh   boedirawan

Showa 16 @ Rp 1jt oleh   qulistop

Showa 17 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh   Bambang

Showa 18 @ Rp 1,8jt oleh   boedirawan

Showa 19 @ Rp 1,2jt oleh   Pujiono

Showa 20 @ Rp 2,1jt oleh Engky

Showa 21 @ Rp 2jt oleh 9koi

Showa 22 @ Rp 1,3jt oleh   Timmy

Showa 23 @ Rp 1,1jt oleh   LVandCK

----------


## helmywid

Met tidur om epoe.....semoga mimpi indah...... :Lalala:  :Music:

----------


## osvaldia

Ane belom tidur om.. KO 4 = 2,1  ::

----------


## R K

ko 3: 4.5 jt

----------


## pependaus810

Kohaku 2 : 2.000.000

----------


## DrRony

Kohaku 13 4,3jt
Kohaku 3 4,6jt

----------


## pependaus810

Mohon pencerahan om, di sirip kanan ko.2 kayak ada bintik sumi ya? atau itu cuma efek foto?

----------


## mjkoi

Kohaku 2 the fin was red during shipping to lombok. But now the fin is 100% back to normal

----------


## pependaus810

Oke..thx om MJ

----------


## LDJ

KO 1 satiauw it (3.1jeti)
SA 7 tiauw si (1.4jt)

Mudah2an drRonny blm bangun..lg fokus ngejar kohaku hehe

----------


## DrRony

Ditinggal senam sanke 7 disalip om LDJ lg ..lanjut Om he he

----------


## LDJ

asal rame-in kolam aja Dok, buat temannya kohaku CKK di rumah hehe

----------


## epoe

Om Pepend jeli ya, sy sih liatnya sbg motoaka, Ttp sekarang katanya Bro MJKOI udah ilang. Memang kolam ajib ya CKK Lingsar itu

----------


## epoe

DrRonny ama Om LDJ berdamai saja, ikan dibagi dua sama berat. Ato pelihara 6bulan gantian

----------


## LDJ

> Kayanya kita dekat. Kolam saya di Parung. Kalau ngak salah aku harus lewat Castilla. Munkin kita bisa pond visit biar aku bisa belajar dari Om LDJ. Skin CKK bagus yah? Saya suka Showa 21 tapi ragu skin quality. Pendapat Om LDJ gimana?


Sorry baru baca2 ulang om Elecson  :Frusty: ..klo kohaku saya bukan JT, beni masih mau ditambah pakan color dulu, body streamline n ginuk meskipun ketahuan kelaminnya (belum pernah saya angkat lagi). So far saya suka skinnya karena garis sisiknya (fukurin klo ga salah) cukup tegas, shiroji juga bersih, dan jitai standar CKK..apre-nya masih minim maap ya om  :Yield: 
Boleh om klo mampir ke parung saya diajak / mampir dulu ke rumah, di parung mudpond ya ? mantab euy  :Smokin:

----------


## LDJ

klo utk SH 21 selera sih om Elecson, mgkn baiknya ditanya ke om Dodo / Mr MJkoi, apakah itu fukurin atau ginrin karena mungkin mislead foto...soalnya kinclong sendiri
anyway udh diangkat sama om 9Koi juga sampe 2juta om, pasti berpotensi juga, minimal sumi di bahu bakalan penuh karena matanya suhu jarang mbleset hehehe  :Tape2:  :Censored:

----------


## LDJ

> DrRonny ama Om LDJ berdamai saja, ikan dibagi dua sama berat. Ato pelihara 6bulan gantian


besok kita damai kok om Epoe hahaha

----------


## R K

Kohaku 13 : 4,5 jt

----------


## R K

Mudahan ndk dibid lagi

----------


## pujiono

Jagain balapan belum usai bro......hehehehhe because your choise favorite koi

----------


## epoe

> besok kita damai kok om Epoe hahaha


Hehehehehe, ........... peace. saat fight kayaknya ngga ada lagi kompromi, ngga ada kata saudara. Abiz itu saat ada lelang lain atau acara lain, kembali rukun... unik juga forum ini.  :Frusty:

----------


## epoe

> Mudahan ndk dibid lagi


Kalo liat ikan yg Om Ronny bid, ya risiko u di overbid besar. Ikan terbaik tdk mungkin lolos begitu saja spt jalan Tol, mari kita liat. Makin dekat tikungan akhir, Makin seru balapannya, shg perkiraan sy akan mendekati bid dua digit u ikan ttt. 

Forum ini akan hidup dan Meriah, kalo kita semua menginginkannya. Dg partisipasi sehat dan masing2 jaga keseimbangan Maka dicapai suatu kesepakatan bersama yg sangat diinginkan. Demi kemaslahatan bersama Para Koiser, hobbiest, dealer, breeder, organizer kontes, masyarakat banyak yg ingin pengembangan koi Indonesia; Sama2 punya interest, shg masing2 hrs kontribusi. Peace  :Dance:

----------


## helmywid

> Kalo liat ikan yg Om Ronny bid, ya risiko u di overbid besar. Ikan terbaik tdk mungkin lolos begitu saja spt jalan Tol, mari kita liat. Makin dekat tikungan akhir, Makin seru balapannya, shg perkiraan sy akan mendekati bid dua digit u ikan ttt.


Kelihatannya begitu bos epoe  :Doh: , selalu ada kejutan.....yang semula tidak dilirik pun juga belum tentu aman, sampai bendera finish benar benar dikibarkan :Yo: 
Itulah serunya forum ini...wk..wk..wk...

----------


## helmywid

Bos Dodo, habis ini coba adain GO koi hasil breeding Mr Fajar Surya.... :Yo: .
Kemarin saya sempat melihat kolam pembesaran hasil breedingan beliau....luar biasa, jumbo....dan beliau memang mau menunjukkan bahwa koi lokal pun bisa berkualitas bagus dan jumbo asal genetik indukannya bagus.
Semoga koi lokal semakin maju  :Thumb:

----------


## DrRony

Setuju Om Epoe & Om Helmywid..semoga perkoian Indonesia makin berkembang secara kualitas dan ukuran.

----------


## Saung Koi

> hALLLO ......
> 
> 
> 
> Michael nanti diseret kesini buat jelasin ya .....
> 
> 1. Lelang dimulai dari sekarang juga sampai Oct 7, 2013 jam 20:00 waktu KOI-S. Perpanjangan 5 menit seperti biasa .... setiap postingan akan menambah seluruh waktu bagi tiap ikannya .... (biar pada begadang lagi)
> 2. Resiko kematian dan cacat/drop akan ditanggung pihak EO. Seluruh ikan dijamin BETINA. Resiko atas kedua hal ini dijamin dengan pengembalian uang kepada pemenang lelang.
> 3. Harga ikan per ekor akan dimulai dengan nilai Rp 1jt rupiah.  Good Deal kan?
> ...


Nanti malem siap2 ya...mendapat mandat dr brother untuk rekap nich... :Dance:

----------


## rvidella

Selamat siang semuanya .... makasih supportnya

----------


## Saung Koi

Sejauh ini Om Epoe selalu rekap...sy ikut memantau aja ya... :Photo:  :Becky:

----------


## Saung Koi

KOHAKU

Kohaku 01 @ Rp 3,1jt oleh   LDJ

Kohaku 02 @ Rp 2jt oleh   pependaus810

Kohaku 03 @ Rp 4,6jt oleh DrRony

Kohaku 04 @ Rp 2,1jt oleh   osvaldia

Kohaku 05 @ Rp 3,3jt oleh   boedirawan

Kohaku 06 @ Rp 2jt oleh Timmy

Kohaku 07 @ Rp 2,7jt oleh   LVandCK

Kohaku 08 @ Rp 1jt oleh EP

Kohaku 09 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh   indra b

Kohaku 11 @ Rp 1,2jt oleh ciol

Kohaku 12 @ Rp 1,1jt oleh   qulistop

Kohaku 13 @ Rp 4,5jt oleh R K

Kohaku 14 @ Rp 1,4jt oleh   helmy wid



SANKE

SANKE 01 @ Rp 1jt oleh pujiono

SANKE 02 @ Rp 2,5 jt oleh   Bambang

SANKE 03 @ Rp 2,6jt oleh   drRony

SANKE 04 @ Rp 1,3jt oleh EP

SANKE 05 @ Rp 1,7jt oleh   boedirawan

SANKE 06 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh   Bambang

SANKE 07 @ Rp 1,4jt oleh LDJ

SANKE 08 @ Rp 1jt oleh pujiono

SANKE 09 @ Rp 1,1jt oleh   sabhara

SANKE 10 @ Rp 1jt oleh pujiono   (ini showa ya)

SANKE 11 @ Rp 2,5jt oleh   Bambang



SHOWA

Showa 1 @ Rp 2jt oleh R K

Showa 2 @ Rp 3,5jt oleh   LVandCK

Showa 3 @ Rp 2,3jt oleh   boedirawan

Showa 4 @ Rp 1,1jt oleh   helmyWid

Showa 5 @ Rp 1jt oleh pujiono

Showa 6 @ Rp 2jt oleh Bambang

Showa 7 @ Rp 1,1jt oleh ardy

Showa 8 @ Rp 2,1jt oleh Iman H

Showa 9 @ Rp 4jt oleh Timmy

Showa 10 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh R K

Showa 11 @ Rp 4jt oleh Timmy

Showa 12 @ Rp 1,3jt oleh EP

Showa 13 @ Rp 2,5jt oleh   Bambang

Showa 14 @ Rp 1jt oleh Engky

Showa 15 @ Rp 2,7jt oleh   boedirawan

Showa 16 @ Rp 1jt oleh   qulistop

Showa 17 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh   Bambang

Showa 18 @ Rp 1,8jt oleh   boedirawan

Showa 19 @ Rp 1,2jt oleh   Pujiono

Showa 20 @ Rp 2,1jt oleh Engky

Showa 21 @ Rp 2jt oleh 9koi

Showa 22 @ Rp 1,3jt oleh   Timmy

Showa 23 @ Rp 1,1jt oleh   LVandCK

----------


## LVandCK

KOHAKU01 - 3.2jt - LVandCK

----------


## Roberto

Kohaku 3, 4.7jt

----------


## iwanskh

Kohaku 08 @ Rp 1,1 jt

----------


## LDJ

> Mudahan ndk dibid lagi


Wah kayanya sih bakalan ditimpa..KO 03 sudah sampai 4.7jt, bisa2 di-bid om Roberto juga tu KO 13 hehe

----------


## epoe

Om Lukas, sesuai amanat Om Dodo... menjelang akhir nanti, Om Lukas yg pandu dan update agar fair. krn sy akan sibuk pertahankan dan rebut ikan kesukaan sy sendiri. Free fight or peaceful allocation Terserah Ttp kita semua ingin apresiasi iakn CKK dg punya paling tidak satu ekor :Lalala:

----------


## helmywid

> Om Lukas, sesuai amanat Om Dodo... menjelang akhir nanti, Om Lukas yg pandu dan update agar fair. krn sy akan sibuk pertahankan dan rebut ikan kesukaan sy sendiri. Free fight or peaceful allocation Terserah Ttp kita semua ingin apresiasi iakn CKK dg punya paling tidak satu ekor


Kelihatannya malam nanti akan jadi malam yang panjang dan melelahkan...... :Doh:  :Ranger:

----------


## epoe

> Kelihatannya malam nanti akan jadi malam yang panjang dan melelahkan......


Sigh ........................ :Tongue: , emang enak ? .........kudu berjuang Om Helmy, untuk kesukaan kita. :Nod:

----------


## demmy

> Sigh ........................, emang enak ? .........kudu berjuang Om Helmy, untuk kesukaan kita.


Sikaaaattt om epoe.. ayoo kamu bisa!!   :Thumb:

----------


## epoe

Hehehehehe, krn masih belon diupdate juga ............ya udah bantuin dulu sebentar. Nanti mulai jam 18.00 akan diambil alih Om Lukas sebagai penjaga gawang dan mandat Om Dodo.

Perhatian2, lelang masih akan berlangsung sampai malam ini sesuai dengan petunjuk di Halaman 1, dst. Pastikan bahwa semua perlengkapan untuk bid dalam keadaan siap dan terkokang ................. brompit juga agar distel settingannya agar ngga mbrebet di jalan / tikungan.
Untuk sementara ini, update bid dulu yg sudah ada dari Om LVandCK, Om Roberto, Om Iwan skh dan saya sendiri. SIAP ..... :Gossip: 

*KOHAKU*

Kohaku   01 @ Rp 3,2jt oleh LVandCK

Kohaku   02 @ Rp 2jt oleh pependaus810

Kohaku   03 @ Rp 4,7jt oleh Roberto

Kohaku   04 @ Rp 2,1jt oleh osvaldia

Kohaku   05 @ Rp 3,3jt oleh boedirawan

Kohaku   06 @ Rp 2jt oleh Timmy

Kohaku   07 @ Rp 2,7jt oleh LVandCK

Kohaku   08 @ Rp 1,2jt oleh EP

Kohaku   09 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh indra b

Kohaku   11 @ Rp 1,2jt oleh ciol

Kohaku   12 @ Rp 1,1jt oleh qulistop

Kohaku   13 @ Rp 4,5jt oleh R K

Kohaku   14 @ Rp 1,4jt oleh helmy wid



*SANKE*

SANKE   01 @ Rp 1jt oleh pujiono

SANKE   02 @ Rp 2,5 jt oleh Bambang

SANKE   03 @ Rp 2,6jt oleh drRony

SANKE   04 @ Rp 1,3jt oleh EP

SANKE   05 @ Rp 1,7jt oleh boedirawan

SANKE   06 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh Bambang

SANKE   07 @ Rp 1,4jt oleh LDJ

SANKE   08 @ Rp 1jt oleh pujiono

SANKE   09 @ Rp 1,1jt oleh sabhara

SANKE   10 @ Rp 1jt oleh pujiono (ini showa ya)

SANKE   11 @ Rp 2,5jt oleh Bambang



*SHOWA*

Showa 1   @ Rp 2jt oleh R K

Showa 2   @ Rp 3,5jt oleh LVandCK

Showa 3   @ Rp 2,3jt oleh boedirawan

Showa 4   @ Rp 1,1jt oleh helmyWid

Showa 5   @ Rp 1jt oleh pujiono

Showa 6   @ Rp 2jt oleh Bambang

Showa 7   @ Rp 1,1jt oleh ardy

Showa 8   @ Rp 2,1jt oleh Iman H

Showa 9   @ Rp 4jt oleh Timmy

Showa   10 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh R K

Showa   11 @ Rp 4jt oleh Timmy

Showa   12 @ Rp 1,3jt oleh EP

Showa   13 @ Rp 2,5jt oleh Bambang

Showa   14 @ Rp 1jt oleh Engky

Showa   15 @ Rp 2,7jt oleh boedirawan

Showa   16 @ Rp 1jt oleh qulistop

Showa   17 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh Bambang

Showa   18 @ Rp 1,8jt oleh boedirawan

Showa   19 @ Rp 1,2jt oleh Pujiono

Showa   20 @ Rp 2,1jt oleh Engky

Showa   21 @ Rp 2jt oleh 9koi

Showa   22 @ Rp 1,3jt oleh Timmy

Showa   23 @ Rp 1,1jt oleh LVandCK

Ok, kalu masih ada yag tercecer dan belum pas mohon protes dan koreksinya ........... :Frusty:

----------


## epoe

> Sikaaaattt om epoe.. ayoo kamu bisa!!


*Om Demmy* ni, ..............................*paling bokis.* Dianya sendiri belum ikut bid, tapi manas2in para pembalap lelang terus  atau   Timmy itu sebenarnya namanya ? bukan saya rasa ........ Om Demmy ya Om Demmy, nanti nyesel lagi ngga ikut lomba ini, seperti halnya ngga ikut KC ttt ?  :Tape:  uppps ...

----------


## epoe

Om Dodo mana ya ?  ...............................ini Om, perlu ada perubahan dikit di pembagian kelompok  :Dance: .

Sesuai pesan Om Michael C / MjKoi, sebenarnya Sanke no.10 itu masuk dalam kategori Showa . :Bounce: ....................... sehingga dg perubahan ini, ada  14 ekor Kohaku (Kelompok 1), 10 ekor Sanke (Kelompok 2), dan sekarang karena jumlah Showa menjadi 24 ekor maka bisa dibagi persis masing2 12 ekor, sehingga ada Showa-1 s/d 12 (Kelompok 3) dan Showa-13 s/d 24 (kelompok 4). :Noidea: 

Namun semua ini perlu persetujuan Om Dodo (mohon Om Lukas juga infokan ke boss Dodo)  :Smokin: . 

Begicu ........ siap terima perintah untuk pengelompokan ulang :Gossip: .

 :Grouphug:  *Pembalap Lelang GO Gosanke JT eks CKK*

----------


## gg88

SANKE   11 @ Rp 2,6jt oleh gg

----------


## Saung Koi

> Om Dodo mana ya ?  ...............................ini Om, perlu ada perubahan dikit di pembagian kelompok .
> 
> Sesuai pesan Om Michael C / MjKoi, sebenarnya Sanke no.10 itu masuk dalam kategori Showa ........................ sehingga dg perubahan ini, ada  14 ekor Kohaku (Kelompok 1), 10 ekor Sanke (Kelompok 2), dan sekarang karena jumlah Showa menjadi 24 ekor maka bisa dibagi persis masing2 12 ekor, sehingga ada Showa-1 s/d 12 (Kelompok 3) dan Showa-13 s/d 24 (kelompok 4).
> 
> Namun semua ini perlu persetujuan Om Dodo (mohon Om Lukas juga infokan ke boss Dodo) . 
> 
> Begicu ........ siap terima perintah untuk pengelompokan ulang.
> 
>  *Pembalap Lelang GO Gosanke JT eks CKK*


Saya rasa kelompoknya biarin yang sudah sprti ini dl aja
daripada nanti malah jd pd bingung
Jalan dl lelangnya smp akhir garis finish

Rekap beginian gak gampang...apalg di akhir pada balapan...pikiran n mata hrs jalan super hati2 sekaligus dituntut untuk cepat update
Yang mau coba silahkan...monggo...
Klo waktu masih lama..update gampang banget

----------


## viktor

Showa 7 = 1200

----------


## viktor

Kohaku 14 = 1500

----------


## epoe

Om Lukas lah yg pengalaman, kita kan cuma Satpam sementara..

----------


## 9KOI

Hadehh bid gue ilang euy, yg ikut sangar2...
Showa 11 @4,5jt
Showa 13 @3jt

----------


## R K

showa 07 : 1.3 jt

----------


## engky

Biding sekalian update
KOHAKU
Kohaku 01 @ Rp 3,2jt oleh LVandCK
Kohaku 02 @ Rp 2jt oleh pependaus810
Kohaku 03 @ Rp 4,7jt oleh Roberto
Kohaku 04 @ Rp 2,1jt oleh osvaldia
Kohaku 05 @ Rp 3,3jt oleh boedirawan
Kohaku 06 @ Rp 2jt oleh Timmy
Kohaku 07 @ Rp 2,7jt oleh LVandCK
Kohaku 08 @ Rp 1,2jt oleh EP
Kohaku 09 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh indra b
Kohaku 11 @ Rp 1,2jt oleh ciol
Kohaku 12 @ Rp 1,1jt oleh qulistop
Kohaku 13 @ Rp 4,5jt oleh R K
Kohaku 14 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh victor
SANKE
SANKE 01 @ Rp 1jt oleh pujiono
SANKE 02 @ Rp 2,5 jt oleh Bambang
SANKE 03 @ Rp 2,6jt oleh drRony
SANKE 04 @ Rp 1,3jt oleh EP
SANKE 05 @ Rp 1,7jt oleh boedirawan
SANKE 06 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh Bambang
SANKE 07 @ Rp 1,4jt oleh LDJ
SANKE 08 @ Rp 1jt oleh pujiono
SANKE 09 @ Rp 1,1jt oleh sabhara
SANKE 10 @ Rp 1jt oleh pujiono (ini showa ya)
SANKE 11 @ Rp 2,6jt oleh gg88
SHOWA
Showa 1 @ Rp 2jt oleh R K
Showa 2 @ Rp 3,5jt oleh LVandCK
Showa 3 @ Rp 2,3jt oleh boedirawan
Showa 4 @ Rp 1,1jt oleh helmyWid
Showa 5 @ Rp 1jt oleh pujiono
Showa 6 @ Rp 2jt oleh Bambang
Showa 7 @ Rp 1,2jt oleh victor
Showa 8 @ Rp 2,1jt oleh Iman H
Showa 9 @ Rp 4jt oleh Timmy
Showa 10 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh R K
Showa 11 @ Rp 4,5jt oleh 9koi
Showa 12 @ Rp 1,3jt oleh EP
Showa 13 @ Rp 3 jt oleh 9koi
Showa 14 @ Rp 1jt oleh Engky
Showa 15 @ Rp 2,7jt oleh boedirawan
Showa 16 @ Rp 1jt oleh qulistop
Showa 17 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh Bambang
Showa 18 @ Rp 1,8jt oleh boedirawan
Showa 19 @ Rp 1,2jt oleh Pujiono
Showa 20 @ Rp 2,1jt oleh Engky
Showa 21 @ Rp 2jt oleh 9koi
Showa 22 @ Rp 1,4jt oleh engky
Showa 23 @ Rp 1,1jt oleh LVandCK
Klo ada salah silahkan reply lagi ya hehehehehe

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

wah....... om victor unjuk gigi nih ...... :Becky:  :Becky:

----------


## R K

ko 12 : 1.3 jt

----------


## sabhara

SH - 7 : 1400

Perpanjangan waktu 5 menit mulai jam brp om Lukas?

----------


## Ochiba635

KOHAKU
Kohaku 01 @ Rp 3,2jt oleh LVandCK
Kohaku 02 @ Rp 2jt oleh pependaus810
Kohaku 03 @ Rp 4,7jt oleh Roberto
Kohaku 04 @ Rp 2,1jt oleh osvaldia
Kohaku 05 @ Rp 3,3jt oleh boedirawan
Kohaku 06 @ Rp 2jt oleh Timmy
Kohaku 07 @ Rp 2,7jt oleh LVandCK
Kohaku 08 @ Rp 1,2jt oleh EP
Kohaku 09 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh indra b
Kohaku 11 @ Rp 1,2jt oleh ciol
Kohaku 12 @ Rp 1,3jt oleh R K
Kohaku 13 @ Rp 4,5jt oleh R K
Kohaku 14 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh victor
SANKE
SANKE 01 @ Rp 1jt oleh pujiono
SANKE 02 @ Rp 2,5 jt oleh Bambang
SANKE 03 @ Rp 2,6jt oleh drRony
SANKE 04 @ Rp 1,3jt oleh EP
SANKE 05 @ Rp 1,7jt oleh boedirawan
SANKE 06 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh Bambang
SANKE 07 @ Rp 1,4jt oleh LDJ
SANKE 08 @ Rp 1jt oleh pujiono
SANKE 09 @ Rp 1,1jt oleh sabhara
SANKE 10 @ Rp 1jt oleh pujiono (ini showa ya)
SANKE 11 @ Rp 2,6jt oleh gg88
SHOWA
Showa 1 @ Rp 2jt oleh R K
Showa 2 @ Rp 3,5jt oleh LVandCK
Showa 3 @ Rp 2,3jt oleh boedirawan
Showa 4 @ Rp 1,1jt oleh helmyWid
Showa 5 @ Rp 1jt oleh pujiono
Showa 6 @ Rp 2jt oleh Bambang
Showa 7 @ Rp 1,4jt oleh sabhara
Showa 8 @ Rp 2,1jt oleh Iman H
Showa 9 @ Rp 4jt oleh Timmy
Showa 10 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh R K
Showa 11 @ Rp 4,5jt oleh 9koi
Showa 12 @ Rp 1,3jt oleh EP
Showa 13 @ Rp 3 jt oleh 9koi
Showa 14 @ Rp 1jt oleh Engky
Showa 15 @ Rp 2,7jt oleh boedirawan
Showa 16 @ Rp 1jt oleh qulistop
Showa 17 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh Bambang
Showa 18 @ Rp 1,8jt oleh boedirawan
Showa 19 @ Rp 1,2jt oleh Pujiono
Showa 20 @ Rp 2,1jt oleh Engky
Showa 21 @ Rp 2jt oleh 9koi
Showa 22 @ Rp 1,4jt oleh engky
Showa 23 @ Rp 1,1jt oleh LVandCK

----------


## engky

Pukul 20.00 wis

----------


## Saung Koi

> SH - 7 : 1400
> 
> Perpanjangan waktu 5 menit mulai jam brp om Lukas?


Pukul 20:01 smp 20:05

----------


## demmy

Om epoe, kolam sy lg di renov... jd gaj belanja ikan dulu...  ::

----------


## Ochiba635

> KOHAKU


Sukses om.. :Cheer2:

----------


## engky

> Om epoe, kolam sy lg di renov... jd gaj belanja ikan dulu...


Masa 6 bulan gak selese renov,kompor

----------


## Saung Koi

> SANKE   11 @ Rp 2,6jt oleh gg





> Showa 7 = 1200





> Kohaku 14 = 1500





> Hadehh bid gue ilang euy, yg ikut sangar2...
> Showa 11 @4,5jt
> Showa 13 @3jt





> showa 07 : 1.3 jt





> Biding sekalian update
> Showa 14 @ Rp 1jt oleh Engky
> Showa 20 @ Rp 2,1jt oleh Engky
> Showa 22 @ Rp 1,4jt oleh engky
> Klo ada salah silahkan reply lagi ya hehehehehe





> ko 12 : 1.3 jt





> SH - 7 : 1400
> 
> Perpanjangan waktu 5 menit mulai jam brp om Lukas?


*KOHAKU*

Kohaku   01 @ Rp 3,2jt oleh LVandCK

Kohaku   02 @ Rp 2jt oleh pependaus810

Kohaku   03 @ Rp 4,7jt oleh Roberto

Kohaku   04 @ Rp 2,1jt oleh osvaldia

Kohaku   05 @ Rp 3,3jt oleh boedirawan

Kohaku   06 @ Rp 2jt oleh Timmy

Kohaku   07 @ Rp 2,7jt oleh LVandCK

Kohaku   08 @ Rp 1,2jt oleh EP

Kohaku   09 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh indra b

Kohaku   11 @ Rp 1,2jt oleh ciol

Kohaku   12 @ Rp 1,3jt oleh R K

Kohaku   13 @ Rp 4,5jt oleh R K

Kohaku   14 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh viktor



*SANKE*

SANKE   01 @ Rp 1jt oleh pujiono

SANKE   02 @ Rp 2,5 jt oleh Bambang

SANKE   03 @ Rp 2,6jt oleh drRony

SANKE   04 @ Rp 1,3jt oleh EP

SANKE   05 @ Rp 1,7jt oleh boedirawan

SANKE   06 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh Bambang

SANKE   07 @ Rp 1,4jt oleh LDJ

SANKE   08 @ Rp 1jt oleh pujiono

SANKE   09 @ Rp 1,1jt oleh sabhara

SANKE   10 @ Rp 1jt oleh pujiono (ini showa ya)

SANKE   11 @ Rp 2,6jt oleh gg88



*SHOWA*

Showa 1   @ Rp 2jt oleh R K

Showa 2   @ Rp 3,5jt oleh LVandCK

Showa 3   @ Rp 2,3jt oleh boedirawan

Showa 4   @ Rp 1,1jt oleh helmyWid

Showa 5   @ Rp 1jt oleh pujiono

Showa 6   @ Rp 2jt oleh Bambang

Showa 7   @ Rp 1,4jt oleh sabhara

Showa 8   @ Rp 2,1jt oleh Iman H

Showa 9   @ Rp 4jt oleh Timmy

Showa   10 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh R K

Showa   11 @ Rp 4,5jt oleh 9KOI

Showa   12 @ Rp 1,3jt oleh EP

Showa   13 @ Rp 3jt oleh 9KOI

Showa   14 @ Rp 1jt oleh Engky

Showa   15 @ Rp 2,7jt oleh boedirawan

Showa   16 @ Rp 1jt oleh qulistop

Showa   17 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh Bambang

Showa   18 @ Rp 1,8jt oleh boedirawan

Showa   19 @ Rp 1,2jt oleh Pujiono

Showa   20 @ Rp 2,1jt oleh Engky

Showa   21 @ Rp 2jt oleh 9koi

Showa   22 @ Rp 1,4jt oleh engky

Showa   23 @ Rp 1,1jt oleh LVandCK

----------


## ardy

KO8 : 1.3jt

----------


## osvaldia

> Masa 6 bulan gak selese renov,kompor


kompor gas po minyang om eng?  :Dance:

----------


## ardy

SH4: 1.2jt

----------


## ardy

> Masa 6 bulan gak selese renov,kompor


Setuju pak

----------


## ardy

SA9 : 1.2jt

----------


## wawanwae

sanke 05---2jt

----------


## helmywid

Showa [email protected] 2.2 Jt

----------


## epoe

Kohaku no.8 = 1,4 jeti .......... :Tongue:

----------


## rvidella

Boleh dipindahin om ep
Lg mkn @ istana wedang nih

----------


## sabhara

SA 9 : 1.3jt

----------


## Saung Koi

> KO8 : 1.3jt





> SH4: 1.2jt





> SA9 : 1.2jt





> sanke 05---2jt





> Showa [email protected] 2.2 Jt





> Kohaku no.8 = 1,4 jeti ..........





> SA 9 : 1.3jt


*KOHAKU*

Kohaku   01 @ Rp 3,2jt oleh LVandCK

Kohaku   02 @ Rp 2jt oleh pependaus810

Kohaku   03 @ Rp 4,7jt oleh Roberto

Kohaku   04 @ Rp 2,1jt oleh osvaldia

Kohaku   05 @ Rp 3,3jt oleh boedirawan

Kohaku   06 @ Rp 2jt oleh Timmy

Kohaku   07 @ Rp 2,7jt oleh LVandCK

Kohaku   08 @ Rp 1,4jt oleh epoe

Kohaku   09 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh indra b

Kohaku   11 @ Rp 1,2jt oleh ciol

Kohaku   12 @ Rp 1,3jt oleh R K

Kohaku   13 @ Rp 4,5jt oleh R K

Kohaku   14 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh viktor



*SANKE*

SANKE   01 @ Rp 1jt oleh pujiono

SANKE   02 @ Rp 2,5 jt oleh Bambang

SANKE   03 @ Rp 2,6jt oleh drRony

SANKE   04 @ Rp 1,3jt oleh EP

SANKE   05 @ Rp 2jt oleh wawanwae

SANKE   06 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh Bambang

SANKE   07 @ Rp 1,4jt oleh LDJ

SANKE   08 @ Rp 1jt oleh pujiono

SANKE   09 @ Rp 1,3jt oleh sabhara

SANKE   10 @ Rp 1jt oleh pujiono (ini showa ya)

SANKE   11 @ Rp 2,6jt oleh gg88



*SHOWA*

Showa 1   @ Rp 2jt oleh R K

Showa 2   @ Rp 3,5jt oleh LVandCK

Showa 3   @ Rp 2,3jt oleh boedirawan

Showa 4   @ Rp 1,2jt oleh ardy

Showa 5   @ Rp 1jt oleh pujiono

Showa 6   @ Rp 2jt oleh Bambang

Showa 7   @ Rp 1,4jt oleh sabhara

Showa 8   @ Rp 2,1jt oleh Iman H

Showa 9   @ Rp 4jt oleh Timmy

Showa   10 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh R K

Showa   11 @ Rp 4,5jt oleh 9KOI

Showa   12 @ Rp 1,3jt oleh EP

Showa   13 @ Rp 3jt oleh 9KOI

Showa   14 @ Rp 1jt oleh Engky

Showa   15 @ Rp 2,7jt oleh boedirawan

Showa   16 @ Rp 1jt oleh qulistop

Showa   17 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh Bambang

Showa   18 @ Rp 1,8jt oleh boedirawan

Showa   19 @ Rp 1,2jt oleh Pujiono

Showa   20 @ Rp 2,2jt oleh helmywid

Showa   21 @ Rp 2jt oleh 9koi

Showa   22 @ Rp 1,4jt oleh engky

Showa   23 @ Rp 1,1jt oleh LVandCK

----------


## R K

Ko 8 : 1.5 jt

----------


## Saung Koi

20 menit menuju ending

----------


## R K

showa5 ; 1.1 jt

----------


## Peyek Koi

KO 5 : 3,4jt
KO 07 : 2,8jt
SH 18 : 1,8jt

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

om epoe siap tancap gas nya ya....... :Clap2:  :Clap2:

----------


## Hendro W

SH 2 : 4 jt

----------


## wahyuhidayat

KO - 2 : 2,1jt
SA - 6 : 1,6jt

----------


## Peyek Koi

ralat.. SH 18 : 1,9jt

----------


## qulistop

Ko 12: 1.4jt

----------


## epoe

*ko 08 = 1,6* jeti Om Luk   :Rain:

----------


## R K

sanke 9;1.4 jt

----------


## engky

Ko 5 2.200

----------


## qulistop

Showa23: 1.2jt

----------


## engky

Sh18 2.200
Sh20 2.300

----------


## RafflesG

Kohaku 13=4.6jt

----------


## sabhara

Sanke 9: 1.5 JT

----------


## R K

ko 13 : 4.7 jt

----------


## engky

Showa 4 1.300

----------


## rvidella

Kohaku 13 an timmy 4.5jt

----------


## Hendro W

SA 4 : 1,5 jt

----------


## RafflesG

Ko13=4.8jt

----------


## rvidella

> ko 13 : 4.7 jt


Kohaku 13 an timmy 5jt

----------


## R K

ko 13: 5 jt

----------


## epoe

Om Lukas agak banyak nih, silahkan :
*Kohaku 9 = 1,7
kohaku 12 = 1,5
kohaku 14 = 1,6
Sanke 6 = 1,6
showa 10 = 1,6
showa19 = 1,3
showa 23 =1,2*

dah mana yg dapet aja

----------


## rvidella

Sanke 7 an bambang 2jt
Sanke 9 an bambang 2jt
Sanke 11 an bambang 2jt

----------


## Peyek Koi

SH 18 : 2,3jt

----------


## engky

> Ko 5 2.200


Bukan ko5 tapi ko 2 hehehe

----------


## rvidella

> ko 13: 5 jt


Kohaju 13 an timmy 5.1jt

----------


## Saung Koi

Bentar ya...tiba2 speedy disconnect...ujan di Bdg

----------


## rvidella

Seruuuuuuuuuuu

----------


## Peyek Koi

priiiiiitttttt...... priiiiiittttttt......

----------


## R K

showa10 ; 1.8 jt

----------


## sabhara

Maaf om epoe
sanke 6 : 1,7 jt

----------


## epoe

Om Dodo nyorakin aja nih, bagi hadiah Om ...............*biar seru buyarnya*  :Tape:

----------


## RafflesG

Ko13=5.2jt

----------


## DrRony

Best of the best hadiah apa bro Dodo?

----------


## LDJ

SA 7 : 2.1jt

----------


## R K

showa 4; 1.5 jt

----------


## epoe

*Sanke 06 = 1,8* jetiiiiiii ngga apa2 Om Sabhara, peace ................ :Pray2:

----------


## Peyek Koi

F5... F5... F5..  :Pray2:

----------


## sabhara

sanke 06 1,9juta
rekapnya mana om?

----------


## Ochiba635

Sanke 06 2 jt

----------


## engky

Showa18 2,400

----------


## R K

showa 4: 1.7jt

----------


## Saung Koi

> Ko 8 : 1.5 jt





> showa5 ; 1.1 jt





> KO 5 : 3,4jt
> KO 07 : 2,8jt
> SH 18 : 1,8jt





> SH 2 : 4 jt





> KO - 2 : 2,1jt
> SA - 6 : 1,6jt





> ralat.. SH 18 : 1,9jt





> Ko 12: 1.4jt





> *ko 08 = 1,6* jeti Om Luk





> sanke 9;1.4 jt





> Ko 5 2.200





> Showa23: 1.2jt





> Sh18 2.200
> Sh20 2.300



*KOHAKU*

Kohaku   01 @ Rp 3,2jt oleh LVandCK

Kohaku   02 @ Rp 2,2jt oleh eng

Kohaku   03 @ Rp 4,7jt oleh Roberto

Kohaku   04 @ Rp 2,1jt oleh osvaldia

Kohaku   05 @ Rp 3,4jt oleh Peyek Koi

Kohaku   06 @ Rp 2jt oleh Timmy

Kohaku   07 @ Rp 2,8jt oleh Peyek Koi

Kohaku   08 @ Rp 1,6jt oleh epoe

Kohaku   09 @ Rp 1,7jt oleh ep

Kohaku   11 @ Rp 1,2jt oleh ciol

Kohaku   12 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh ep

Kohaku   13 @ Rp 5,2jt oleh raf

Kohaku   14 @ Rp 1,6jt oleh ep



*SANKE*

SANKE   01 @ Rp 1jt oleh pujiono

SANKE   02 @ Rp 2,5 jt oleh Bambang

SANKE   03 @ Rp 2,6jt oleh drRony

SANKE   04 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh hendro

SANKE   05 @ Rp 2jt oleh wawanwae

SANKE   06 @ Rp 2jt oleh ochi

SANKE   07 @ Rp 2,1jt oleh ldj

SANKE   08 @ Rp 1jt oleh pujiono

SANKE   09 @ Rp 2jt oleh bamb

SANKE   10 @ Rp 1jt oleh pujiono (ini showa ya)

SANKE   11 @ Rp 2,6jt oleh gg88



*SHOWA*

Showa 1   @ Rp 2jt oleh R K

Showa 2   @ Rp 4jt oleh Hendro W

Showa 3   @ Rp 2,3jt oleh boedirawan

Showa 4   @ Rp 1,7jt oleh rk

Showa 5   @ Rp 1,1jt oleh R K

Showa 6   @ Rp 2jt oleh Bambang

Showa 7   @ Rp 1,4jt oleh sabhara

Showa 8   @ Rp 2,1jt oleh Iman H

Showa 9   @ Rp 4jt oleh Timmy

Showa   10 @ Rp 1,8jt oleh rk

Showa   11 @ Rp 4,5jt oleh 9KOI

Showa   12 @ Rp 1,3jt oleh EP

Showa   13 @ Rp 3jt oleh 9KOI

Showa   14 @ Rp 1jt oleh Engky

Showa   15 @ Rp 2,7jt oleh boedirawan

Showa   16 @ Rp 1jt oleh qulistop

Showa   17 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh Bambang

Showa   18 @ Rp 2,4jt oleh eng

Showa   19 @ Rp 1,3jt oleh ep

Showa   20 @ Rp 2,3jt oleh engky

Showa   21 @ Rp 2jt oleh 9koi

Showa   22 @ Rp 1,4jt oleh engky

Showa   23 @ Rp 1,2jt oleh qulistop

----------


## indrabudiman_d

KO 6: 2.2 juta. KO 9 2 juta

----------


## R K

sanke1: 1.1 jt

----------


## epoe

*Sanke 5 dan 6 = masing2 2,1 jt  *  :Tape:

----------


## rvidella

Kohaku 1 an timmy 3.3jt

----------


## Peyek Koi

udh slesai ya omm....?? heheee.. capek om..

----------


## Saung Koi

*KOHAKU*

Kohaku   01 @ Rp 3,3jt oleh tim

Kohaku   02 @ Rp 2,2jt oleh eng

Kohaku   03 @ Rp 4,7jt oleh Roberto

Kohaku   04 @ Rp 2,1jt oleh osvaldia

Kohaku   05 @ Rp 3,4jt oleh Peyek Koi

Kohaku   06 @ Rp 2,2jt oleh indra

Kohaku   07 @ Rp 2,8jt oleh Peyek Koi

Kohaku   08 @ Rp 1,6jt oleh epoe

Kohaku   09 @ Rp 2jt oleh indra

Kohaku   11 @ Rp 1,2jt oleh ciol

Kohaku   12 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh ep

Kohaku   13 @ Rp 5,2jt oleh raf

Kohaku   14 @ Rp 1,6jt oleh ep



*SANKE*

SANKE   01 @ Rp 1,1jt oleh rk

SANKE   02 @ Rp 2,5 jt oleh Bambang

SANKE   03 @ Rp 2,6jt oleh drRony

SANKE   04 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh hendro

SANKE   05 @ Rp 2,1jt oleh ep

SANKE   06 @ Rp 2,1jt oleh ep

SANKE   07 @ Rp 2,1jt oleh ldj

SANKE   08 @ Rp 1jt oleh pujiono

SANKE   09 @ Rp 2jt oleh bamb

SANKE   10 @ Rp 1jt oleh pujiono (ini showa ya)

SANKE   11 @ Rp 2,6jt oleh gg88



*SHOWA*

Showa 1   @ Rp 2jt oleh R K

Showa 2   @ Rp 4jt oleh Hendro W

Showa 3   @ Rp 2,3jt oleh boedirawan

Showa 4   @ Rp 1,7jt oleh rk

Showa 5   @ Rp 1,1jt oleh R K

Showa 6   @ Rp 2jt oleh Bambang

Showa 7   @ Rp 1,4jt oleh sabhara

Showa 8   @ Rp 2,1jt oleh Iman H

Showa 9   @ Rp 4jt oleh Timmy

Showa   10 @ Rp 1,8jt oleh rk

Showa   11 @ Rp 4,5jt oleh 9KOI

Showa   12 @ Rp 1,3jt oleh EP

Showa   13 @ Rp 3jt oleh 9KOI

Showa   14 @ Rp 1jt oleh Engky

Showa   15 @ Rp 2,7jt oleh boedirawan

Showa   16 @ Rp 1jt oleh qulistop

Showa   17 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh Bambang

Showa   18 @ Rp 2,4jt oleh eng

Showa   19 @ Rp 1,3jt oleh ep

Showa   20 @ Rp 2,3jt oleh engky

Showa   21 @ Rp 2jt oleh 9koi

Showa   22 @ Rp 1,4jt oleh engky

Showa   23 @ Rp 1,2jt oleh qulistop

----------


## helmywid

[email protected] jt

----------


## epoe

sanke 4 = 1,6 jetiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii :Tape:

----------


## R K

ko 13: 5.3 jt

----------


## Peyek Koi

SH 18 : 2,5

hbs nya jam brp niihh...?  :Wacko:

----------


## rvidella

Showa 1 2.1jt an timmy ..... 5 menit mo mandi dulu yaaaa

----------


## R K

ya mudah2 dapat

----------


## Ochiba635

sanke 6 2,2 jt

----------


## Saung Koi

*KOHAKU*

Kohaku   01 @ Rp 3,3jt oleh tim

Kohaku   02 @ Rp 2,2jt oleh eng

Kohaku   03 @ Rp 4,7jt oleh Roberto

Kohaku   04 @ Rp 2,1jt oleh osvaldia

Kohaku   05 @ Rp 3,4jt oleh Peyek Koi

Kohaku   06 @ Rp 2,2jt oleh indra

Kohaku   07 @ Rp 2,8jt oleh Peyek Koi

Kohaku   08 @ Rp 1,6jt oleh epoe

Kohaku   09 @ Rp 2jt oleh indra

Kohaku   11 @ Rp 1,2jt oleh ciol

Kohaku   12 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh ep

Kohaku   13 @ Rp 5,3jt oleh rk

Kohaku   14 @ Rp 1,6jt oleh ep



*SANKE*

SANKE   01 @ Rp 1,1jt oleh rk

SANKE   02 @ Rp 2,5 jt oleh Bambang

SANKE   03 @ Rp 2,6jt oleh drRony

SANKE   04 @ Rp 1,6jt oleh ep

SANKE   05 @ Rp 2,1jt oleh ep

SANKE   06 @ Rp 2,2jt oleh ochi

SANKE   07 @ Rp 2,1jt oleh ldj

SANKE   08 @ Rp 1jt oleh pujiono

SANKE   09 @ Rp 2jt oleh bamb

SANKE   10 @ Rp 1jt oleh pujiono (ini showa ya)

SANKE   11 @ Rp 2,6jt oleh gg88



*SHOWA*

Showa 1   @ Rp 2,1jt oleh tim

Showa 2   @ Rp 4jt oleh Hendro W

Showa 3   @ Rp 2,3jt oleh boedirawan

Showa 4   @ Rp 1,7jt oleh rk

Showa 5   @ Rp 1,1jt oleh R K

Showa 6   @ Rp 2jt oleh Bambang

Showa 7   @ Rp 1,4jt oleh sabhara

Showa 8   @ Rp 2,5jt oleh pey

Showa 9   @ Rp 4jt oleh Timmy

Showa   10 @ Rp 1,8jt oleh rk

Showa   11 @ Rp 4,5jt oleh 9KOI

Showa   12 @ Rp 1,3jt oleh EP

Showa   13 @ Rp 3jt oleh 9KOI

Showa   14 @ Rp 1jt oleh Engky

Showa   15 @ Rp 2,7jt oleh boedirawan

Showa   16 @ Rp 1jt oleh qulistop

Showa   17 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh Bambang

Showa   18 @ Rp 2,4jt oleh eng

Showa   19 @ Rp 1,3jt oleh ep

Showa   20 @ Rp 2,3jt oleh engky

Showa   21 @ Rp 2jt oleh 9koi

Showa   22 @ Rp 1,4jt oleh engky

Showa   23 @ Rp 1,3jt oleh helmywid

----------


## R K

showa 1; 2.2 jt

----------


## RafflesG

Om lukas, bid saya ko13=5.2jt jam 20.07, kl nggak ada bid sampe 20.12 berarti udah dpt ya?

----------


## Saung Koi

> Om lukas, bid saya ko13=5.2jt jam 20.07, kl nggak ada bid sampe 20.12 berarti udah dpt ya?


Ntar sy cek ulang jam-nya ya...
waktu perpanjangan untuk semua ikan Om...bukan 1 per 1

----------


## epoe

sanke no 6 = 2,3 juta

----------


## R K

lagi brp menit finis. udah abis bensin nih

----------


## qclik

Kohaku 13 5,4

----------


## Hendro W

sa 4 : 1,7 jt

----------


## wawanwae

kohaku 14--1,8jt

----------


## RafflesG

1. Lelang dimulai dari sekarang juga sampai SENIN Oct 7, 2013 jam 20:00 waktu KOI-S. Perpanjangan 5 menit seperti biasa .... setiap postingan akan menambah seluruh waktu bagi tiap ikannya .... (biar pada begadang lagi)

----------


## osvaldia

msh aman  :Pray:

----------


## Saung Koi

> Om lukas, bid saya ko13=5.2jt jam 20.07, kl nggak ada bid sampe 20.12 berarti udah dpt ya?


antara 08:07 smp 08:12 ada bid di 08:09 - 08:10 - 08:11 - 08:12
Maka bidding diperpanjang untuk semua ikan 
sampai pada 5 menit dr BID TERAKHIR TIDAK ADA Bidding lg maka itu yang dinyatakan SELESAI

----------


## R K

> Ntar sy cek ulang jam-nya ya...
> waktu perpanjangan untuk semua ikan Om...bukan 1 per 1


sy ngebid ko 13 : 5.3 jt

----------


## rvidella

Kohaku 07 @ 2.9jt an timmy

----------


## pujiono

Showa19= 1400

----------


## epoe

*sanke 9 = 2,1 juta*

----------


## R K

ko 13: 5.3 jt

----------


## Hendro W

sh 14 : 1,2 jt

----------


## Ochiba635

sanke 06 2,4 jt

----------


## RafflesG

Om RK, kohaku13 udah dibid om qclick 5.4 lhoooo

----------


## sabhara

Sanke 8 : 1,1 juta

----------


## iwanskh

Kohaku   12 @ Rp 1,6jt

----------


## Saung Koi

*KOHAKU*

Kohaku   01 @ Rp 3,3jt oleh tim

Kohaku   02 @ Rp 2,2jt oleh eng

Kohaku   03 @ Rp 4,7jt oleh Roberto

Kohaku   04 @ Rp 2,1jt oleh osvaldia

Kohaku   05 @ Rp 3,4jt oleh Peyek Koi

Kohaku   06 @ Rp 2,2jt oleh indra

Kohaku   07 @ Rp 2,9jt oleh tim

Kohaku   08 @ Rp 1,6jt oleh epoe

Kohaku   09 @ Rp 2jt oleh indra

Kohaku   11 @ Rp 1,2jt oleh ciol

Kohaku   12 @ Rp 1,6jt oleh iwan

Kohaku   13 @ Rp 5,4jt oleh qclk

Kohaku   14 @ Rp 1,8jt oleh wwn



*SANKE*

SANKE   01 @ Rp 1,1jt oleh rk

SANKE   02 @ Rp 2,5 jt oleh Bambang

SANKE   03 @ Rp 2,6jt oleh drRony

SANKE   04 @ Rp 1,7jt oleh hendro

SANKE   05 @ Rp 2,1jt oleh ep

SANKE   06 @ Rp 2,4jt oleh ochi

SANKE   07 @ Rp 2,1jt oleh ldj

SANKE   08 @ Rp 1,1jt oleh sabh

SANKE   09 @ Rp 2,1jt oleh ep

SANKE   10 @ Rp 1jt oleh pujiono (ini showa ya)

SANKE   11 @ Rp 2,6jt oleh gg88



*SHOWA*

Showa 1   @ Rp 2,2jt oleh rk

Showa 2   @ Rp 4jt oleh Hendro W

Showa 3   @ Rp 2,3jt oleh boedirawan

Showa 4   @ Rp 1,7jt oleh rk

Showa 5   @ Rp 1,1jt oleh R K

Showa 6   @ Rp 2jt oleh Bambang

Showa 7   @ Rp 1,4jt oleh sabhara

Showa 8   @ Rp 2,5jt oleh pey

Showa 9   @ Rp 4jt oleh Timmy

Showa   10 @ Rp 1,8jt oleh rk

Showa   11 @ Rp 4,5jt oleh 9KOI

Showa   12 @ Rp 1,3jt oleh EP

Showa   13 @ Rp 3jt oleh 9KOI

Showa   14 @ Rp 1,2jt oleh hendro

Showa   15 @ Rp 2,7jt oleh boedirawan

Showa   16 @ Rp 1jt oleh qulistop

Showa   17 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh Bambang

Showa   18 @ Rp 2,4jt oleh eng

Showa   19 @ Rp 1,4jt oleh puji

Showa   20 @ Rp 2,3jt oleh engky

Showa   21 @ Rp 2jt oleh 9koi

Showa   22 @ Rp 1,4jt oleh engky

Showa   23 @ Rp 1,3jt oleh helmywid

----------


## qclik

Showa 1 - 2,3 
kohaku 5 -3,5
sanke 9 - 2,2

----------


## epoe

sankeeee 06 = 2,5 jt Om Lukas

----------


## Peyek Koi

SH 18 : 2,5jt
KO 7 : 3jt

----------


## Ochiba635

sanke 06 2,7 jt

----------


## darren febriano

Sh 12 1,4 juta

----------


## epoe

kohaku 12 = 1,7
kohaku 14 = 1,9

Om Lukas

----------


## epoe

sanke 4 = 1,8 jt Om Lukas

----------


## rvidella

Kohaku 13 di 5.5jt an timmy

----------


## Saung Koi

*KOHAKU*

Kohaku   01 @ Rp 3,3jt oleh tim

Kohaku   02 @ Rp 2,2jt oleh eng

Kohaku   03 @ Rp 4,7jt oleh Roberto

Kohaku   04 @ Rp 2,1jt oleh osvaldia

Kohaku   05 @ Rp 3,5jt oleh qc

Kohaku   06 @ Rp 2,2jt oleh indra

Kohaku   07 @ Rp 3jt oleh pey

Kohaku   08 @ Rp 1,6jt oleh epoe

Kohaku   09 @ Rp 2jt oleh indra

Kohaku   11 @ Rp 1,2jt oleh ciol

Kohaku   12 @ Rp 1,7jt oleh ep

Kohaku   13 @ Rp 5,5jt oleh tim

Kohaku   14 @ Rp 1,9jt oleh ep



*SANKE*

SANKE   01 @ Rp 1,1jt oleh rk

SANKE   02 @ Rp 2,5 jt oleh Bambang

SANKE   03 @ Rp 2,6jt oleh drRony

SANKE   04 @ Rp 1,8jt oleh ep

SANKE   05 @ Rp 2,1jt oleh ep

SANKE   06 @ Rp 2,7jt oleh ochi

SANKE   07 @ Rp 2,1jt oleh ldj

SANKE   08 @ Rp 1,1jt oleh sabh

SANKE   09 @ Rp 2,2jt oleh qc

SANKE   10 @ Rp 1jt oleh pujiono (ini showa ya)

SANKE   11 @ Rp 2,6jt oleh gg88



*SHOWA*

Showa 1   @ Rp 2,3jt oleh qc

Showa 2   @ Rp 4jt oleh Hendro W

Showa 3   @ Rp 2,3jt oleh boedirawan

Showa 4   @ Rp 1,7jt oleh rk

Showa 5   @ Rp 1,1jt oleh R K

Showa 6   @ Rp 2jt oleh Bambang

Showa 7   @ Rp 1,4jt oleh sabhara

Showa 8   @ Rp 2,5jt oleh pey

Showa 9   @ Rp 4jt oleh Timmy

Showa   10 @ Rp 1,8jt oleh rk

Showa   11 @ Rp 4,5jt oleh 9KOI

Showa   12 @ Rp 1,4jt oleh darren

Showa   13 @ Rp 3jt oleh 9KOI

Showa   14 @ Rp 1,2jt oleh hendro

Showa   15 @ Rp 2,7jt oleh boedirawan

Showa   16 @ Rp 1jt oleh qulistop

Showa   17 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh Bambang

Showa   18 @ Rp 2,5jt oleh pey

Showa   19 @ Rp 1,4jt oleh puji

Showa   20 @ Rp 2,3jt oleh engky

Showa   21 @ Rp 2jt oleh 9koi

Showa   22 @ Rp 1,4jt oleh engky

Showa   23 @ Rp 1,3jt oleh helmywid

----------


## R K

showa 16 : 1.2 jt

----------


## epoe

showa 3 = 2,4 jt Om Ludo

----------


## Roberto

Alamat bergadang nich......  dan harap - harap cemas

----------


## Saung Koi

*KOHAKU*

Kohaku   01 @ Rp 3,3jt oleh tim

Kohaku   02 @ Rp 2,2jt oleh eng

Kohaku   03 @ Rp 4,7jt oleh Roberto

Kohaku   04 @ Rp 2,1jt oleh osvaldia

Kohaku   05 @ Rp 3,5jt oleh qc

Kohaku   06 @ Rp 2,2jt oleh indra

Kohaku   07 @ Rp 3jt oleh pey

Kohaku   08 @ Rp 1,6jt oleh epoe

Kohaku   09 @ Rp 2jt oleh indra

Kohaku   11 @ Rp 1,2jt oleh ciol

Kohaku   12 @ Rp 1,7jt oleh ep

Kohaku   13 @ Rp 5,5jt oleh tim

Kohaku   14 @ Rp 1,9jt oleh ep



*SANKE*

SANKE   01 @ Rp 1,1jt oleh rk

SANKE   02 @ Rp 2,5 jt oleh Bambang

SANKE   03 @ Rp 2,6jt oleh drRony

SANKE   04 @ Rp 1,8jt oleh ep

SANKE   05 @ Rp 2,1jt oleh ep

SANKE   06 @ Rp 2,7jt oleh ochi

SANKE   07 @ Rp 2,1jt oleh ldj

SANKE   08 @ Rp 1,1jt oleh sabh

SANKE   09 @ Rp 2,2jt oleh qc

SANKE   10 @ Rp 1jt oleh pujiono (ini showa ya)

SANKE   11 @ Rp 2,6jt oleh gg88



*SHOWA*

Showa 1   @ Rp 2,3jt oleh qc

Showa 2   @ Rp 4jt oleh Hendro W

Showa 3   @ Rp 2,4jt oleh ep

Showa 4   @ Rp 1,7jt oleh rk

Showa 5   @ Rp 1,1jt oleh R K

Showa 6   @ Rp 2jt oleh Bambang

Showa 7   @ Rp 1,4jt oleh sabhara

Showa 8   @ Rp 2,5jt oleh pey

Showa 9   @ Rp 4jt oleh Timmy

Showa   10 @ Rp 1,8jt oleh rk

Showa   11 @ Rp 4,5jt oleh 9KOI

Showa   12 @ Rp 1,4jt oleh darren

Showa   13 @ Rp 3jt oleh 9KOI

Showa   14 @ Rp 1,2jt oleh hendro

Showa   15 @ Rp 2,7jt oleh boedirawan

Showa   16 @ Rp 1,2jt oleh rk

Showa   17 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh Bambang

Showa   18 @ Rp 2,5jt oleh pey

Showa   19 @ Rp 1,4jt oleh puji

Showa   20 @ Rp 2,3jt oleh engky

Showa   21 @ Rp 2jt oleh 9koi

Showa   22 @ Rp 1,4jt oleh engky

Showa   23 @ Rp 1,3jt oleh helmywid

----------


## Ochiba635

kohaku 13 5,8 jt

----------


## qulistop

Showa 5 1.2jt

----------


## rvidella

Sanke 06 an bambang 2.5jt

----------


## epoe

showa 12 = 1,5 jt om

----------


## rvidella

Showa 20 an timmy @ 2,4jt

----------


## epoe

sanke 6 = 2,6jt Om Ludo

----------


## rvidella

100 hal hikari selectworm untuk 5 orang .....

----------


## Saung Koi

*KOHAKU*

Kohaku   01 @ Rp 3,3jt oleh tim

Kohaku   02 @ Rp 2,2jt oleh eng

Kohaku   03 @ Rp 4,7jt oleh Roberto

Kohaku   04 @ Rp 2,1jt oleh osvaldia

Kohaku   05 @ Rp 3,5jt oleh qc

Kohaku   06 @ Rp 2,2jt oleh indra

Kohaku   07 @ Rp 3jt oleh pey

Kohaku   08 @ Rp 1,6jt oleh epoe

Kohaku   09 @ Rp 2jt oleh indra

Kohaku   11 @ Rp 1,2jt oleh ciol

Kohaku   12 @ Rp 1,7jt oleh ep

Kohaku   13 @ Rp 5,8jt oleh ochi

Kohaku   14 @ Rp 1,9jt oleh ep



*SANKE*

SANKE   01 @ Rp 1,1jt oleh rk

SANKE   02 @ Rp 2,5 jt oleh Bambang

SANKE   03 @ Rp 2,6jt oleh drRony

SANKE   04 @ Rp 1,8jt oleh ep

SANKE   05 @ Rp 2,1jt oleh ep

SANKE   06 @ Rp 2,7jt oleh ochi

SANKE   07 @ Rp 2,1jt oleh ldj

SANKE   08 @ Rp 1,1jt oleh sabh

SANKE   09 @ Rp 2,2jt oleh qc

SANKE   10 @ Rp 1jt oleh pujiono (ini showa ya)

SANKE   11 @ Rp 2,6jt oleh gg88



*SHOWA*

Showa 1   @ Rp 2,3jt oleh qc

Showa 2   @ Rp 4jt oleh Hendro W

Showa 3   @ Rp 2,4jt oleh ep

Showa 4   @ Rp 1,7jt oleh rk

Showa 5   @ Rp 1,2jt oleh qul

Showa 6   @ Rp 2jt oleh Bambang

Showa 7   @ Rp 1,4jt oleh sabhara

Showa 8   @ Rp 2,5jt oleh pey

Showa 9   @ Rp 4jt oleh Timmy

Showa   10 @ Rp 1,8jt oleh rk

Showa   11 @ Rp 4,5jt oleh 9KOI

Showa   12 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh ep

Showa   13 @ Rp 3jt oleh 9KOI

Showa   14 @ Rp 1,2jt oleh hendro

Showa   15 @ Rp 2,7jt oleh boedirawan

Showa   16 @ Rp 1,2jt oleh rk

Showa   17 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh Bambang

Showa   18 @ Rp 2,5jt oleh pey

Showa   19 @ Rp 1,4jt oleh puji

Showa   20 @ Rp 2,4jt oleh tim

Showa   21 @ Rp 2jt oleh 9koi

Showa   22 @ Rp 1,4jt oleh engky

Showa   23 @ Rp 1,3jt oleh helmywid

----------


## darren febriano

Showa 12 1,5 jt

----------


## engky

Showa 18 2.600
Showa 20 2.500
Showa 14 1.300

----------


## darren febriano

Showa 12 1,6

----------


## LDJ

SH 14 1.3jt

----------


## qclik

kohaku 03 - 4.8jt

----------


## rvidella

Showa 1 @ 2.4jt an bambang jkt

----------


## epoe

sanke 6 = 2,8 jt Om Ludo

----------


## epoe

showa 12 = 1,7 Om ya................ :Lock1:

----------


## qclik

showa 1 2,5

----------


## LDJ

sorry om Engky, kelewatan bid-nya
SH 14 1.4jt

----------


## sabhara

> 100 hal hikari selectworm untuk 5 orang .....


Omzetnya dah >100jt lo om
Apa nih door prize nya?

----------


## rvidella

Showa 22 an bambang jkt @ 1.5jt

----------


## darren febriano

Showa12 1,8

----------


## rvidella

> Omzetnya dah >100jt lo om
> Apa nih door prize nya?


2kg ckk grow masing2

150jt masing2 dpt 5kg pakan ckk grow

----------


## Peyek Koi

KO 5 : 3,6jt

----------


## Saung Koi

gak bisa update...karakter melebihin kapasitas
tunggu beberapa saat ya

----------


## epoe

showa 12 = 1,9 jt

----------


## sabhara

> 2kg ckk grow masing2 150jt masing2 dpt 5kg pakan ckk grow




Mantap memang om dodo  :Clap2:  :Clap2:  :Clap2: 

Sukses terus eventnya om

----------


## rvidella

Sanke 05 an bambang @ 2.3jt 
Sanke 06 an bambang @ 2.9jt

----------


## darren febriano

Showa12 2 juta

----------


## rvidella

> Mantap memang om dodo 
> 
> Sukses terus eventnya om


Dukung terus om

200jt masing2 10kg pakan
Ga mo pakannya nanti dibeli dodokoi

47x10 wuihhhhh 470kg pakan

----------


## qclik

ko 5 - 3.7jt

----------


## epoe

sanke 5 = 2,4 jt Om Lukas .............................. :Ranger:

----------


## epoe

showa 12 =  2,1 juta ............................. :Cool3:

----------


## Yohanes_86

Om sekali shipping per box nya muat brp ikan?

----------


## darren febriano

Showa12 2,5 juta

----------


## rvidella

1. Lelang dimulai dari sekarang juga sampai SENIN Oct 7, 2013 jam 20:00 waktu  KOI-S. Perpanjangan 5 menit seperti biasa .... setiap postingan akan  menambah seluruh waktu bagi tiap ikannya .... (biar pada begadang lagi)
2. Resiko kematian dan cacat/drop akan ditanggung pihak EO. Seluruh ikan  dijamin BETINA. Resiko atas kedua hal ini dijamin dengan pengembalian  uang kepada pemenang lelang.
3. Harga ikan per ekor akan dimulai dengan nilai Rp 1jt rupiah.  :Target:  Good Deal kan? Kelipatan: BEBAS ...

apalagi ya ..... udah yah kayaknya .... tinggal balapan lelang and kita sama-sama belajar

LUCKY DRAW dan BONUS-BONUS akan diberikan SOON  :Gossip: 


ayo yang mau sponsors ya biar rame

Pemenang yang akan ditentukan ....

setiap variety akan ada
Juara 1: mendapat 5% cash dari omzet variety yang terkumpul
Juara 2: mendapat 3% cash dari omzet variety yang terkumpul
Juara 3: mendapat 2% cash dari omzet variety yang terkumpul

BEST OF THE BEST variety .... akan mendapatkan hadiah dari CKK yang akan ditentukan kemudian ...

2,5% akan diberikan kepada KOI-S .....

ikan2nya ......



KOHAKU











SANKE







SHOWA










 :Boxing:  :Boxing:  :Boxing:  :Boxing:  :Boxing:  :Boxing:  :Boxing:  :Boxing: 


fight fight fight tenggggggggggg  :Clap2:

----------


## engky

> Dukung terus om
> 
> 200jt masing2 10kg pakan
> Ga mo pakannya nanti dibeli dodokoi
> 
> 47x10 wuihhhhh 470kg pakan


Nanti saya numbang tenaga aja dech hehehehehe

----------


## rvidella

> Om sekali shipping per box nya muat brp ikan?


Mungkin 2 ekor yg aman om 

Mike can u answer?

----------


## Saung Koi

Kohaku   01 @ Rp 3,3jt oleh tim
Kohaku   02 @ Rp 2,2jt oleh eng
Kohaku   03 @ Rp 4,8jt oleh qc
Kohaku   04 @ Rp 2,1jt oleh osvaldia
Kohaku   05 @ Rp 3,7jt oleh qc
Kohaku   06 @ Rp 2,2jt oleh indra
Kohaku   07 @ Rp 3jt oleh pey
Kohaku   08 @ Rp 1,6jt oleh epoe
Kohaku   09 @ Rp 2jt oleh indra
Kohaku   11 @ Rp 1,2jt oleh ciol
Kohaku   12 @ Rp 1,7jt oleh ep
Kohaku   13 @ Rp 5,8jt oleh ochi
Kohaku   14 @ Rp 1,9jt oleh ep

SANKE   01 @ Rp 1,1jt oleh rk
SANKE   02 @ Rp 2,5 jt oleh Bambang
SANKE   03 @ Rp 2,6jt oleh drRony
SANKE   04 @ Rp 1,8jt oleh ep
SANKE   05 @ Rp 2,4jt oleh ep
SANKE   06 @ Rp 2,9jt oleh bamb
SANKE   07 @ Rp 2,1jt oleh ldj
SANKE   08 @ Rp 1,1jt oleh sabh
SANKE   09 @ Rp 2,2jt oleh qc
SANKE   10 @ Rp 1jt oleh pujiono
SANKE   11 @ Rp 2,6jt oleh gg88

Showa 1   @ Rp 2,5jt oleh qc
Showa 2   @ Rp 4jt oleh Hendro W
Showa 3   @ Rp 2,4jt oleh ep
Showa 4   @ Rp 1,7jt oleh rk
Showa 5   @ Rp 1,2jt oleh qul
Showa 6   @ Rp 2jt oleh Bambang
Showa 7   @ Rp 1,4jt oleh sabhara
Showa 8   @ Rp 2,5jt oleh pey
Showa 9   @ Rp 4jt oleh Timmy
Showa   10 @ Rp 1,8jt oleh rk
Showa   11 @ Rp 4,5jt oleh 9KOI
Showa   12 @ Rp 2,5jt oleh darren
Showa   13 @ Rp 3jt oleh 9KOI
Showa   14 @ Rp 1,4jt oleh ldj
Showa   15 @ Rp 2,7jt oleh boedirawan
Showa   16 @ Rp 1,2jt oleh rk
Showa   17 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh Bambang
Showa   18 @ Rp 2,6jt oleh eng
Showa   19 @ Rp 1,4jt oleh puji
Showa   20 @ Rp 2,5jt oleh eng
Showa   21 @ Rp 2jt oleh 9koi
Showa   22 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh bamb
Showa   23 @ Rp 1,3jt oleh helmywid

----------


## rvidella

Sanke 6 @ 3jt an bambang

----------


## rvidella

Kohaku 13 @ 5,9jt an timmy

----------


## rvidella

Showa 20 2.7jt an bambang

----------


## Saung Koi

Kohaku   01 @ Rp 3,3jt oleh tim
Kohaku   02 @ Rp 2,2jt oleh eng
Kohaku   03 @ Rp 4,8jt oleh qc
Kohaku   04 @ Rp 2,1jt oleh osvaldia
Kohaku   05 @ Rp 3,7jt oleh qc
Kohaku   06 @ Rp 2,2jt oleh indra
Kohaku   07 @ Rp 3jt oleh pey
Kohaku   08 @ Rp 1,6jt oleh epoe
Kohaku   09 @ Rp 2jt oleh indra
Kohaku   11 @ Rp 1,2jt oleh ciol
Kohaku   12 @ Rp 1,7jt oleh ep
Kohaku   13 @ Rp 5,9jt oleh tim
Kohaku   14 @ Rp 1,9jt oleh ep

SANKE   01 @ Rp 1,1jt oleh rk
SANKE   02 @ Rp 2,5 jt oleh Bambang
SANKE   03 @ Rp 2,6jt oleh drRony
SANKE   04 @ Rp 1,8jt oleh ep
SANKE   05 @ Rp 2,4jt oleh ep
SANKE   06 @ Rp 3jt oleh bamb
SANKE   07 @ Rp 2,1jt oleh ldj
SANKE   08 @ Rp 1,1jt oleh sabh
SANKE   09 @ Rp 2,2jt oleh qc
SANKE   10 @ Rp 1jt oleh pujiono
SANKE   11 @ Rp 2,6jt oleh gg88

Showa 1   @ Rp 2,5jt oleh qc
Showa 2   @ Rp 4jt oleh Hendro W
Showa 3   @ Rp 2,4jt oleh ep
Showa 4   @ Rp 1,7jt oleh rk
Showa 5   @ Rp 1,2jt oleh qul
Showa 6   @ Rp 2jt oleh Bambang
Showa 7   @ Rp 1,4jt oleh sabhara
Showa 8   @ Rp 2,5jt oleh pey
Showa 9   @ Rp 4jt oleh Timmy
Showa   10 @ Rp 1,8jt oleh rk
Showa   11 @ Rp 4,5jt oleh 9KOI
Showa   12 @ Rp 2,5jt oleh darren
Showa   13 @ Rp 3jt oleh 9KOI
Showa   14 @ Rp 1,4jt oleh ldj
Showa   15 @ Rp 2,7jt oleh boedirawan
Showa   16 @ Rp 1,2jt oleh rk
Showa   17 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh Bambang
Showa   18 @ Rp 2,6jt oleh eng
Showa   19 @ Rp 1,4jt oleh puji
Showa   20 @ Rp 2,7jt oleh bamb
Showa   21 @ Rp 2jt oleh 9koi
Showa   22 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh bamb
Showa   23 @ Rp 1,3jt oleh helmywid

----------


## Hendro W

sh 14 : 1,5jt

----------


## asantoso

sanke 4 = 1,9

----------


## epoe

showa 20 = 2,6
showa 12 = 2,6

Om

----------


## rvidella

Showa 18 an bambang jkt @ 2.7jt

----------


## mjkoi

Depends on what size they grow to. If 60 above, maybe 1 fish/box is more safe. In case of delay or anything happen

----------


## R K

showa20: 2.6 jt

----------


## rvidella

Showa 20 @ 2.7jt an bambang

----------


## R K

showa20:2.7jt

----------


## R K

showa20- 2.9 jt

----------


## Yamato

sh 7: 1.8jt

----------


## darren febriano

Showa12 3 juta

----------


## Saung Koi

Kohaku   01 @ Rp 3,3jt oleh tim
Kohaku   02 @ Rp 2,2jt oleh eng
Kohaku   03 @ Rp 4,8jt oleh qc
Kohaku   04 @ Rp 2,1jt oleh osvaldia
Kohaku   05 @ Rp 3,7jt oleh qc
Kohaku   06 @ Rp 2,2jt oleh indra
Kohaku   07 @ Rp 3jt oleh pey
Kohaku   08 @ Rp 1,6jt oleh epoe
Kohaku   09 @ Rp 2jt oleh indra
Kohaku   11 @ Rp 1,2jt oleh ciol
Kohaku   12 @ Rp 1,7jt oleh ep
Kohaku   13 @ Rp 5,9jt oleh tim
Kohaku   14 @ Rp 1,9jt oleh ep

SANKE   01 @ Rp 1,1jt oleh rk
SANKE   02 @ Rp 2,5 jt oleh Bambang
SANKE   03 @ Rp 2,6jt oleh drRony
SANKE   04 @ Rp 1,9jt oleh asan
SANKE   05 @ Rp 2,4jt oleh ep
SANKE   06 @ Rp 3jt oleh bamb
SANKE   07 @ Rp 2,1jt oleh ldj
SANKE   08 @ Rp 1,1jt oleh sabh
SANKE   09 @ Rp 2,2jt oleh qc
SANKE   10 @ Rp 1jt oleh pujiono
SANKE   11 @ Rp 2,6jt oleh gg88

Showa 1   @ Rp 2,5jt oleh qc
Showa 2   @ Rp 4jt oleh Hendro W
Showa 3   @ Rp 2,4jt oleh ep
Showa 4   @ Rp 1,7jt oleh rk
Showa 5   @ Rp 1,2jt oleh qul
Showa 6   @ Rp 2jt oleh Bambang
Showa 7   @ Rp 1,8jt oleh yamato
Showa 8   @ Rp 2,5jt oleh pey
Showa 9   @ Rp 4jt oleh Timmy
Showa   10 @ Rp 1,8jt oleh rk
Showa   11 @ Rp 4,5jt oleh 9KOI
Showa   12 @ Rp 3jt oleh darren
Showa   13 @ Rp 3jt oleh 9KOI
Showa   14 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh hendro
Showa   15 @ Rp 2,7jt oleh boedirawan
Showa   16 @ Rp 1,2jt oleh rk
Showa   17 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh Bambang
Showa   18 @ Rp 2,7jt oleh bamb
Showa   19 @ Rp 1,4jt oleh puji
Showa   20 @ Rp 2,9jt oleh rk
Showa   21 @ Rp 2jt oleh 9koi
Showa   22 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh bamb
Showa   23 @ Rp 1,3jt oleh helmywid

----------


## asantoso

showa 5 = 1,3jt

----------


## Yohanes_86

Sanke 10 -1,1
showa 23-1,4

----------


## asantoso

sanke 4 = 2jt

----------


## viktor

kohaku 2 = 2300

----------


## rvidella

Cheap cheap mari bid

----------


## engky

Sh18 2.800

----------


## Saung Koi

Kohaku   01 @ Rp 3,3jt oleh tim
Kohaku   02 @ Rp 2,3jt oleh viktor
Kohaku   03 @ Rp 4,8jt oleh qc
Kohaku   04 @ Rp 2,1jt oleh osvaldia
Kohaku   05 @ Rp 3,7jt oleh qc
Kohaku   06 @ Rp 2,2jt oleh indra
Kohaku   07 @ Rp 3jt oleh pey
Kohaku   08 @ Rp 1,6jt oleh epoe
Kohaku   09 @ Rp 2jt oleh indra
Kohaku   11 @ Rp 1,2jt oleh ciol
Kohaku   12 @ Rp 1,7jt oleh ep
Kohaku   13 @ Rp 5,9jt oleh tim
Kohaku   14 @ Rp 1,9jt oleh ep

SANKE   01 @ Rp 1,1jt oleh rk
SANKE   02 @ Rp 2,5 jt oleh Bambang
SANKE   03 @ Rp 2,6jt oleh drRony
SANKE   04 @ Rp 2jt oleh asan
SANKE   05 @ Rp 2,4jt oleh ep
SANKE   06 @ Rp 3jt oleh bamb
SANKE   07 @ Rp 2,1jt oleh ldj
SANKE   08 @ Rp 1,1jt oleh sabh
SANKE   09 @ Rp 2,2jt oleh qc
SANKE   10 @ Rp 1,1jt oleh yoh
SANKE   11 @ Rp 2,6jt oleh gg88

Showa 1   @ Rp 2,5jt oleh qc
Showa 2   @ Rp 4jt oleh Hendro W
Showa 3   @ Rp 2,4jt oleh ep
Showa 4   @ Rp 1,7jt oleh rk
Showa 5   @ Rp 1,3jt oleh asan
Showa 6   @ Rp 2jt oleh Bambang
Showa 7   @ Rp 1,8jt oleh yamato
Showa 8   @ Rp 2,5jt oleh pey
Showa 9   @ Rp 4jt oleh Timmy
Showa   10 @ Rp 1,8jt oleh rk
Showa   11 @ Rp 4,5jt oleh 9KOI
Showa   12 @ Rp 3jt oleh darren
Showa   13 @ Rp 3jt oleh 9KOI
Showa   14 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh hendro
Showa   15 @ Rp 2,7jt oleh boedirawan
Showa   16 @ Rp 1,2jt oleh rk
Showa   17 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh Bambang
Showa   18 @ Rp 2,8jt oleh eng
Showa   19 @ Rp 1,4jt oleh puji
Showa   20 @ Rp 2,9jt oleh rk
Showa   21 @ Rp 2jt oleh 9koi
Showa   22 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh bamb
Showa   23 @ Rp 1,4jt oleh yoh

----------


## rvidella

Showa 1 an bambang 2.6jt

----------


## epoe

sanke 09 = 2,3 jeti  :Cool3:

----------


## RafflesG

Hajiaaar brother

----------


## engky

Sh22 1.600

----------


## pujiono

Showa04= 1800

----------


## rvidella

Showa 13 @ 3.1jt an bambang

----------


## sabhara

Showa 7 : 1,9 jt

----------


## viktor

showa 7 = 1500

----------


## R K

showa20- 2.9 jt
showa15-2.8

----------


## Saung Koi

Kohaku   01 @ Rp 3,3jt oleh tim
Kohaku   02 @ Rp 2,3jt oleh viktor
Kohaku   03 @ Rp 4,8jt oleh qc
Kohaku   04 @ Rp 2,1jt oleh osvaldia
Kohaku   05 @ Rp 3,7jt oleh qc
Kohaku   06 @ Rp 2,2jt oleh indra
Kohaku   07 @ Rp 3jt oleh pey
Kohaku   08 @ Rp 1,6jt oleh epoe
Kohaku   09 @ Rp 2jt oleh indra
Kohaku   11 @ Rp 1,2jt oleh ciol
Kohaku   12 @ Rp 1,7jt oleh ep
Kohaku   13 @ Rp 5,9jt oleh tim
Kohaku   14 @ Rp 1,9jt oleh ep

SANKE   01 @ Rp 1,1jt oleh rk
SANKE   02 @ Rp 2,5 jt oleh Bambang
SANKE   03 @ Rp 2,6jt oleh drRony
SANKE   04 @ Rp 2jt oleh asan
SANKE   05 @ Rp 2,4jt oleh ep
SANKE   06 @ Rp 3jt oleh bamb
SANKE   07 @ Rp 2,1jt oleh ldj
SANKE   08 @ Rp 1,1jt oleh sabh
SANKE   09 @ Rp 2,3jt oleh ep
SANKE   10 @ Rp 1,1jt oleh yoh
SANKE   11 @ Rp 2,6jt oleh gg88

Showa 1   @ Rp 2,6jt oleh bamb
Showa 2   @ Rp 4jt oleh Hendro W
Showa 3   @ Rp 2,4jt oleh ep
Showa 4   @ Rp 1,8jt oleh puji
Showa 5   @ Rp 1,3jt oleh asan
Showa 6   @ Rp 2jt oleh Bambang
Showa 7   @ Rp 1,9jt oleh sabh
Showa 8   @ Rp 2,5jt oleh pey
Showa 9   @ Rp 4jt oleh Timmy
Showa   10 @ Rp 1,8jt oleh rk
Showa   11 @ Rp 4,5jt oleh 9KOI
Showa   12 @ Rp 3jt oleh darren
Showa   13 @ Rp 3,1jt oleh bamb
Showa   14 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh hendro
Showa   15 @ Rp 2,8jt oleh rk
Showa   16 @ Rp 1,2jt oleh rk
Showa   17 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh Bambang
Showa   18 @ Rp 2,8jt oleh eng
Showa   19 @ Rp 1,4jt oleh puji
Showa   20 @ Rp 2,9jt oleh rk
Showa   21 @ Rp 2jt oleh 9koi
Showa   22 @ Rp 1,6jt oleh eng
Showa   23 @ Rp 1,4jt oleh yoh

----------


## viktor

Ralat showa 7 = 2000

----------


## epoe

showa 23 = 1,5 jt .............. :Rain:

----------


## Saung Koi

Kohaku   01 @ Rp 3,3jt oleh tim
Kohaku   02 @ Rp 2,3jt oleh viktor
Kohaku   03 @ Rp 4,8jt oleh qc
Kohaku   04 @ Rp 2,1jt oleh osvaldia
Kohaku   05 @ Rp 3,7jt oleh qc
Kohaku   06 @ Rp 2,2jt oleh indra
Kohaku   07 @ Rp 3jt oleh pey
Kohaku   08 @ Rp 1,6jt oleh epoe
Kohaku   09 @ Rp 2jt oleh indra
Kohaku   11 @ Rp 1,2jt oleh ciol
Kohaku   12 @ Rp 1,7jt oleh ep
Kohaku   13 @ Rp 5,9jt oleh tim
Kohaku   14 @ Rp 1,9jt oleh ep

SANKE   01 @ Rp 1,1jt oleh rk
SANKE   02 @ Rp 2,5 jt oleh Bambang
SANKE   03 @ Rp 2,6jt oleh drRony
SANKE   04 @ Rp 2jt oleh asan
SANKE   05 @ Rp 2,4jt oleh ep
SANKE   06 @ Rp 3jt oleh bamb
SANKE   07 @ Rp 2,1jt oleh ldj
SANKE   08 @ Rp 1,1jt oleh sabh
SANKE   09 @ Rp 2,3jt oleh ep
SANKE   10 @ Rp 1,1jt oleh yoh
SANKE   11 @ Rp 2,6jt oleh gg88

Showa 1   @ Rp 2,6jt oleh bamb
Showa 2   @ Rp 4jt oleh Hendro W
Showa 3   @ Rp 2,4jt oleh ep
Showa 4   @ Rp 1,8jt oleh puji
Showa 5   @ Rp 1,3jt oleh asan
Showa 6   @ Rp 2jt oleh Bambang
Showa 7   @ Rp 2jt oleh vik
Showa 8   @ Rp 2,5jt oleh pey
Showa 9   @ Rp 4jt oleh Timmy
Showa   10 @ Rp 1,8jt oleh rk
Showa   11 @ Rp 4,5jt oleh 9KOI
Showa   12 @ Rp 3jt oleh darren
Showa   13 @ Rp 3,1jt oleh bamb
Showa   14 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh hendro
Showa   15 @ Rp 2,8jt oleh rk
Showa   16 @ Rp 1,2jt oleh rk
Showa   17 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh Bambang
Showa   18 @ Rp 2,8jt oleh eng
Showa   19 @ Rp 1,4jt oleh puji
Showa   20 @ Rp 2,9jt oleh rk
Showa   21 @ Rp 2jt oleh 9koi
Showa   22 @ Rp 1,6jt oleh eng
Showa   23 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh ep

----------


## donim

Sh 16 = 1.3

----------


## abiserpong

Ikut Partisipasi om dodo, om lukas,

Kohaku   13 @ Rp 6 jt oleh abi

----------


## thanafi27

Showa 22, 1,7jt

----------


## Yamato

KO 06: 2.5jt

----------


## rvidella

It means a lot dari om abi


Mike said kohaku 13 is no 1 tategoi 

Pak abi eyes always .... mata elang

----------


## asantoso

Showa 16 = 1.5

----------


## Saung Koi

Kohaku   01 @ Rp 3,3jt oleh tim
Kohaku   02 @ Rp 2,3jt oleh viktor
Kohaku   03 @ Rp 4,8jt oleh qc
Kohaku   04 @ Rp 2,1jt oleh osvaldia
Kohaku   05 @ Rp 3,7jt oleh qc
Kohaku   06 @ Rp 2,5jt oleh yam
Kohaku   07 @ Rp 3jt oleh pey
Kohaku   08 @ Rp 1,6jt oleh epoe
Kohaku   09 @ Rp 2jt oleh indra
Kohaku   11 @ Rp 1,2jt oleh ciol
Kohaku   12 @ Rp 1,7jt oleh ep
Kohaku   13 @ Rp 6jt oleh abi
Kohaku   14 @ Rp 1,9jt oleh ep

SANKE   01 @ Rp 1,1jt oleh rk
SANKE   02 @ Rp 2,5 jt oleh Bambang
SANKE   03 @ Rp 2,6jt oleh drRony
SANKE   04 @ Rp 2jt oleh asan
SANKE   05 @ Rp 2,4jt oleh ep
SANKE   06 @ Rp 3jt oleh bamb
SANKE   07 @ Rp 2,1jt oleh ldj
SANKE   08 @ Rp 1,1jt oleh sabh
SANKE   09 @ Rp 2,3jt oleh ep
SANKE   10 @ Rp 1,1jt oleh yoh
SANKE   11 @ Rp 2,6jt oleh gg88

Showa 1   @ Rp 2,6jt oleh bamb
Showa 2   @ Rp 4jt oleh Hendro W
Showa 3   @ Rp 2,4jt oleh ep
Showa 4   @ Rp 1,8jt oleh puji
Showa 5   @ Rp 1,3jt oleh asan
Showa 6   @ Rp 2jt oleh Bambang
Showa 7   @ Rp 2jt oleh vik
Showa 8   @ Rp 2,5jt oleh pey
Showa 9   @ Rp 4jt oleh Timmy
Showa   10 @ Rp 1,8jt oleh rk
Showa   11 @ Rp 4,5jt oleh 9KOI
Showa   12 @ Rp 3jt oleh darren
Showa   13 @ Rp 3,1jt oleh bamb
Showa   14 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh hendro
Showa   15 @ Rp 2,8jt oleh rk
Showa   16 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh asan
Showa   17 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh Bambang
Showa   18 @ Rp 2,8jt oleh eng
Showa   19 @ Rp 1,4jt oleh puji
Showa   20 @ Rp 2,9jt oleh rk
Showa   21 @ Rp 2jt oleh 9koi
Showa   22 @ Rp 1,7jt oleh than
Showa   23 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh ep

----------


## rvidella

Almost 120jt ..... yuk ke 150 jt buat 5kg pakan ckk masing2

20 halaman sblm dodokoi kucurin 5pcs hikari selectworm buat lucky draws .... 3 peserta mendapatkan 1 malam menginap di ubud

Ada lg yg mo sponsor nih

----------


## qclik

kohaku 13 6,5jt

----------


## mjkoi

Yes, i think kohaku 13 is a very good koi. It has a very good body and hi. High chance to become jumbo in the future

----------


## rvidella

Showa 20 ke 3jt an bambang jkt

----------


## Saung Koi

> Almost 120jt ..... yuk ke 150 jt buat 5kg pakan ckk masing2
> 
> 20 halaman sblm dodokoi kucurin 5pcs hikari selectworm buat lucky draws .... 3 peserta mendapatkan 1 malam menginap di ubud
> 
> Ada lg yg mo sponsor nih


nginap di Lombok aja... :Whistle:

----------


## Gold Eagle

SH 11 : 4,6 jt

----------


## rvidella

Ini kata breedernya ehhhhh anaknya pas ditanya

R u happy with the auction?

----------


## rvidella

Hahaha, hard for me to say because i don't know how they value local bred koi. Just that i am selling male koi for 2-2.5 now. These are female and i still have to keep them for half year

----------


## Saung Koi

Kohaku   01 @ Rp 3,3jt oleh tim
Kohaku   02 @ Rp 2,3jt oleh viktor
Kohaku   03 @ Rp 4,8jt oleh qc
Kohaku   04 @ Rp 2,1jt oleh osvaldia
Kohaku   05 @ Rp 3,7jt oleh qc
Kohaku   06 @ Rp 2,5jt oleh yam
Kohaku   07 @ Rp 3jt oleh pey
Kohaku   08 @ Rp 1,6jt oleh epoe
Kohaku   09 @ Rp 2jt oleh indra
Kohaku   11 @ Rp 1,2jt oleh ciol
Kohaku   12 @ Rp 1,7jt oleh ep
Kohaku   13 @ Rp 6,5jt oleh qc
Kohaku   14 @ Rp 1,9jt oleh ep

SANKE   01 @ Rp 1,1jt oleh rk
SANKE   02 @ Rp 2,5 jt oleh Bambang
SANKE   03 @ Rp 2,6jt oleh drRony
SANKE   04 @ Rp 2jt oleh asan
SANKE   05 @ Rp 2,4jt oleh ep
SANKE   06 @ Rp 3jt oleh bamb
SANKE   07 @ Rp 2,1jt oleh ldj
SANKE   08 @ Rp 1,1jt oleh sabh
SANKE   09 @ Rp 2,3jt oleh ep
SANKE   10 @ Rp 1,1jt oleh yoh
SANKE   11 @ Rp 2,6jt oleh gg88

Showa 1   @ Rp 2,6jt oleh bamb
Showa 2   @ Rp 4jt oleh Hendro W
Showa 3   @ Rp 2,4jt oleh ep
Showa 4   @ Rp 1,8jt oleh puji
Showa 5   @ Rp 1,3jt oleh asan
Showa 6   @ Rp 2jt oleh Bambang
Showa 7   @ Rp 2jt oleh vik
Showa 8   @ Rp 2,5jt oleh pey
Showa 9   @ Rp 4jt oleh Timmy
Showa   10 @ Rp 1,8jt oleh rk
Showa   11 @ Rp 4,6jt oleh gold
Showa   12 @ Rp 3jt oleh darren
Showa   13 @ Rp 3,1jt oleh bamb
Showa   14 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh hendro
Showa   15 @ Rp 2,8jt oleh rk
Showa   16 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh asan
Showa   17 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh Bambang
Showa   18 @ Rp 2,8jt oleh eng
Showa   19 @ Rp 1,4jt oleh puji
Showa   20 @ Rp 3jt oleh bamb
Showa   21 @ Rp 2jt oleh 9koi
Showa   22 @ Rp 1,7jt oleh than
Showa   23 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh ep

----------


## 9KOI

Showa 11 5jt

----------


## rvidella

Kokoh andriiiiiiii

----------


## qulistop

Sh.14 : 1.6jt

----------


## iwanskh

Showa   23 @ Rp 1,6 jt

----------


## rvidella

> Showa 11 5jt


Top tategoi is showa 9 n 11 

Makanya no 11 balapan skrg ya

----------


## Saung Koi

Kohaku   01 @ Rp 3,3jt oleh tim
Kohaku   02 @ Rp 2,3jt oleh viktor
Kohaku   03 @ Rp 4,8jt oleh qc
Kohaku   04 @ Rp 2,1jt oleh osvaldia
Kohaku   05 @ Rp 3,7jt oleh qc
Kohaku   06 @ Rp 2,5jt oleh yam
Kohaku   07 @ Rp 3jt oleh pey
Kohaku   08 @ Rp 1,6jt oleh epoe
Kohaku   09 @ Rp 2jt oleh indra
Kohaku   11 @ Rp 1,2jt oleh ciol
Kohaku   12 @ Rp 1,7jt oleh ep
Kohaku   13 @ Rp 6,5jt oleh qc
Kohaku   14 @ Rp 1,9jt oleh ep

SANKE   01 @ Rp 1,1jt oleh rk
SANKE   02 @ Rp 2,5 jt oleh Bambang
SANKE   03 @ Rp 2,6jt oleh drRony
SANKE   04 @ Rp 2jt oleh asan
SANKE   05 @ Rp 2,4jt oleh ep
SANKE   06 @ Rp 3jt oleh bamb
SANKE   07 @ Rp 2,1jt oleh ldj
SANKE   08 @ Rp 1,1jt oleh sabh
SANKE   09 @ Rp 2,3jt oleh ep
SANKE   10 @ Rp 1,1jt oleh yoh
SANKE   11 @ Rp 2,6jt oleh gg88

Showa 1   @ Rp 2,6jt oleh bamb
Showa 2   @ Rp 4jt oleh Hendro W
Showa 3   @ Rp 2,4jt oleh ep
Showa 4   @ Rp 1,8jt oleh puji
Showa 5   @ Rp 1,3jt oleh asan
Showa 6   @ Rp 2jt oleh Bambang
Showa 7   @ Rp 2jt oleh vik
Showa 8   @ Rp 2,5jt oleh pey
Showa 9   @ Rp 4jt oleh Timmy
Showa   10 @ Rp 1,8jt oleh rk
Showa   11 @ Rp 5jt oleh 9koi
Showa   12 @ Rp 3jt oleh darren
Showa   13 @ Rp 3,1jt oleh bamb
Showa   14 @ Rp 1,6jt oleh qul
Showa   15 @ Rp 2,8jt oleh rk
Showa   16 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh asan
Showa   17 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh Bambang
Showa   18 @ Rp 2,8jt oleh eng
Showa   19 @ Rp 1,4jt oleh puji
Showa   20 @ Rp 3jt oleh bamb
Showa   21 @ Rp 2jt oleh 9koi
Showa   22 @ Rp 1,7jt oleh than
Showa   23 @ Rp 1,6jt oleh iwan

----------


## rvidella

Sanke 11 comes up sumi hmmmmmmmm when the darkness comes ....

----------


## qulistop

Ko.14: 2jt

----------


## rvidella

Showa 18 @ 2.9jt an bambang jkt

----------


## engky

> nginap di Lombok aja...


Sponsor hotel mana ya heheheh

----------


## Yamato

SA 08: 1.2jt

----------


## rvidella

> Sponsor hotel mana ya heheheh


Ayo donk bantu carikan om
Pas 6 bln selesai sekalian 1st lombok koi show broooooo

----------


## Gold Eagle

SH 11 : 5,1 jt

----------


## engky

> Ayo donk bantu carikan om
> Pas 6 bln selesai sekalian 1st lombok koi show broooooo


Waduh mesti bisik2 pak walikota beserta wakilnya nih xixixixi

----------


## Saung Koi

Kohaku   01 @ Rp 3,3jt oleh tim
Kohaku   02 @ Rp 2,3jt oleh viktor
Kohaku   03 @ Rp 4,8jt oleh qc
Kohaku   04 @ Rp 2,1jt oleh osvaldia
Kohaku   05 @ Rp 3,7jt oleh qc
Kohaku   06 @ Rp 2,5jt oleh yam
Kohaku   07 @ Rp 3jt oleh pey
Kohaku   08 @ Rp 1,6jt oleh epoe
Kohaku   09 @ Rp 2jt oleh indra
Kohaku   11 @ Rp 1,2jt oleh ciol
Kohaku   12 @ Rp 1,7jt oleh ep
Kohaku   13 @ Rp 6,5jt oleh qc
Kohaku   14 @ Rp 2jt oleh qul

SANKE   01 @ Rp 1,1jt oleh rk
SANKE   02 @ Rp 2,5 jt oleh Bambang
SANKE   03 @ Rp 2,6jt oleh drRony
SANKE   04 @ Rp 2jt oleh asan
SANKE   05 @ Rp 2,4jt oleh ep
SANKE   06 @ Rp 3jt oleh bamb
SANKE   07 @ Rp 2,1jt oleh ldj
SANKE   08 @ Rp 1,2jt oleh yam
SANKE   09 @ Rp 2,3jt oleh ep
SANKE   10 @ Rp 1,1jt oleh yoh
SANKE   11 @ Rp 2,6jt oleh gg88

Showa 1   @ Rp 2,6jt oleh bamb
Showa 2   @ Rp 4jt oleh Hendro W
Showa 3   @ Rp 2,4jt oleh ep
Showa 4   @ Rp 1,8jt oleh puji
Showa 5   @ Rp 1,3jt oleh asan
Showa 6   @ Rp 2jt oleh Bambang
Showa 7   @ Rp 2jt oleh vik
Showa 8   @ Rp 2,5jt oleh pey
Showa 9   @ Rp 4jt oleh Timmy
Showa   10 @ Rp 1,8jt oleh rk
Showa   11 @ Rp 5,1jt oleh gold
Showa   12 @ Rp 3jt oleh darren
Showa   13 @ Rp 3,1jt oleh bamb
Showa   14 @ Rp 1,6jt oleh qul
Showa   15 @ Rp 2,8jt oleh rk
Showa   16 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh asan
Showa   17 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh Bambang
Showa   18 @ Rp 2,9jt oleh bamb
Showa   19 @ Rp 1,4jt oleh puji
Showa   20 @ Rp 3jt oleh bamb
Showa   21 @ Rp 2jt oleh 9koi
Showa   22 @ Rp 1,7jt oleh than
Showa   23 @ Rp 1,6jt oleh iwan

----------


## rvidella

5 more minutes to end

----------


## LVandCK

sanke 01 - LVandCK - 1.2jt
Sanke 07 - LVandCK - 2.2jt
Sanke 09 - LVandCK - 2.5jt
Sanke 10 - LVandCK - 1.2jt

----------


## sabhara

sanke 3 : 2,7juta

----------


## ciol

showa 7 : 2,1

----------


## epoe

kohaku 4 = 2,2 jt  :Nod:

----------


## engky

Showa 18 3.000

----------


## rvidella

Seruuuuuuu

----------


## abiserpong

Kohaku   13 @ Rp 6,6 jt oleh abi

----------


## boedirawan

Showa 11 -- 5,1
Kohaku 5 -  3,8

----------


## epoe

showa 12 = 3,1 jt :Pray2:

----------


## viktor

Showa 7 = 2200

----------


## osvaldia

kohaku 4 = 2,3jt :Pray:

----------


## LVandCK

Showa 17 - LVandCK - 1.6jt
Showa 23 - LVandCK - 1.7jt

----------


## darren febriano

Showa12 3,2

----------


## boedirawan

Showa 11 - 5,2

----------


## rvidella

941 over ya yuk gasssss

----------


## Yohanes_86

Sanke 10-1,3
ko8-1,7

----------


## Saung Koi

Kohaku   01 @ Rp 3,3jt oleh tim
Kohaku   02 @ Rp 2,3jt oleh viktor
Kohaku   03 @ Rp 4,8jt oleh qc
Kohaku   04 @ Rp 2,3jt oleh osv
Kohaku   05 @ Rp 3,8jt oleh boed
Kohaku   06 @ Rp 2,5jt oleh yam
Kohaku   07 @ Rp 3jt oleh pey
Kohaku   08 @ Rp 1,7jt oleh yoh
Kohaku   09 @ Rp 2jt oleh indra
Kohaku   11 @ Rp 1,2jt oleh ciol
Kohaku   12 @ Rp 1,7jt oleh ep
Kohaku   13 @ Rp 6,6jt oleh abi
Kohaku   14 @ Rp 2jt oleh qul

SANKE   01 @ Rp 1,2jt oleh LVandCK
SANKE   02 @ Rp 2,5 jt oleh Bambang
SANKE   03 @ Rp 2,7jt oleh sabh
SANKE   04 @ Rp 2jt oleh asan
SANKE   05 @ Rp 2,4jt oleh ep
SANKE   06 @ Rp 3jt oleh bamb
SANKE   07 @ Rp 2,2jt oleh LVandCK
SANKE   08 @ Rp 1,2jt oleh yam
SANKE   09 @ Rp 2,5jt oleh LVandCK
SANKE   10 @ Rp 1,3jt oleh yoh
SANKE   11 @ Rp 2,6jt oleh gg88

Showa 1   @ Rp 2,6jt oleh bamb
Showa 2   @ Rp 4jt oleh Hendro W
Showa 3   @ Rp 2,4jt oleh ep
Showa 4   @ Rp 1,8jt oleh puji
Showa 5   @ Rp 1,3jt oleh asan
Showa 6   @ Rp 2jt oleh Bambang
Showa 7   @ Rp 2,2jt oleh vik
Showa 8   @ Rp 2,5jt oleh pey
Showa 9   @ Rp 4jt oleh Timmy
Showa   10 @ Rp 1,8jt oleh rk
Showa   11 @ Rp 5,2jt oleh boed
Showa   12 @ Rp 3,2jt oleh darren
Showa   13 @ Rp 3,1jt oleh bamb
Showa   14 @ Rp 1,6jt oleh qul
Showa   15 @ Rp 2,8jt oleh rk
Showa   16 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh asan
Showa   17 @ Rp 1,6jt oleh Lv
Showa   18 @ Rp 3jt oleh eng
Showa   19 @ Rp 1,4jt oleh puji
Showa   20 @ Rp 3jt oleh bamb
Showa   21 @ Rp 2jt oleh 9koi
Showa   22 @ Rp 1,7jt oleh than
Showa   23 @ Rp 1,7jt oleh LV

----------


## DTm

SHOWA 8 2,6jt

----------


## R K

sho18: 3.1 jt

----------


## LVandCK

Sanke 10 - LVandCK - 1.3jt

----------


## LVandCK

Sanke 10 - 1.4jt

----------


## rvidella

1. Lelang dimulai dari sekarang juga sampai SENIN Oct 7, 2013 jam 20:00 waktu  KOI-S. Perpanjangan 5 menit seperti biasa .... setiap postingan akan  menambah seluruh waktu bagi tiap ikannya .... (biar pada begadang lagi)
2. Resiko kematian dan cacat/drop akan ditanggung pihak EO. Seluruh ikan  dijamin BETINA. Resiko atas kedua hal ini dijamin dengan pengembalian  uang kepada pemenang lelang.
3. Harga ikan per ekor akan dimulai dengan nilai Rp 1jt rupiah.  :Target:  Good Deal kan? Kelipatan: BEBAS ...

apalagi ya ..... udah yah kayaknya .... tinggal balapan lelang and kita sama-sama belajar

LUCKY DRAW dan BONUS-BONUS akan diberikan SOON  :Gossip: 


ayo yang mau sponsors ya biar rame

Pemenang yang akan ditentukan ....

setiap variety akan ada
Juara 1: mendapat 5% cash dari omzet variety yang terkumpul
Juara 2: mendapat 3% cash dari omzet variety yang terkumpul
Juara 3: mendapat 2% cash dari omzet variety yang terkumpul

BEST OF THE BEST variety .... akan mendapatkan hadiah dari CKK yang akan ditentukan kemudian ...

2,5% akan diberikan kepada KOI-S .....

ikan2nya ......



KOHAKU











SANKE







SHOWA










 :Boxing:  :Boxing:  :Boxing:  :Boxing:  :Boxing:  :Boxing:  :Boxing:  :Boxing: 


fight fight fight tenggggggggggg  :Clap2:

----------


## LDJ

Showa 23 1.7jt

----------


## Peyek Koi

KO 5 : 3,9jt

----------


## rvidella

Mike whats ur expectation of these kou when you harvest them

----------


## qclik

Showa 9 - 4,1

----------


## epoe

showa 17 = 1,6 jt

----------


## epoe

showa 10 = 1,9 jt

----------


## Saung Koi

Kohaku   01 @ Rp 3,3jt oleh tim
Kohaku   02 @ Rp 2,3jt oleh viktor
Kohaku   03 @ Rp 4,8jt oleh qc
Kohaku   04 @ Rp 2,3jt oleh osv
Kohaku   05 @ Rp 3,9jt oleh pey
Kohaku   06 @ Rp 2,5jt oleh yam
Kohaku   07 @ Rp 3jt oleh pey
Kohaku   08 @ Rp 1,7jt oleh yoh
Kohaku   09 @ Rp 2jt oleh indra
Kohaku   11 @ Rp 1,2jt oleh ciol
Kohaku   12 @ Rp 1,7jt oleh ep
Kohaku   13 @ Rp 6,6jt oleh abi
Kohaku   14 @ Rp 2jt oleh qul

SANKE   01 @ Rp 1,2jt oleh LVandCK
SANKE   02 @ Rp 2,5 jt oleh Bambang
SANKE   03 @ Rp 2,7jt oleh sabh
SANKE   04 @ Rp 2jt oleh asan
SANKE   05 @ Rp 2,4jt oleh ep
SANKE   06 @ Rp 3jt oleh bamb
SANKE   07 @ Rp 2,2jt oleh LVandCK
SANKE   08 @ Rp 1,2jt oleh yam
SANKE   09 @ Rp 2,5jt oleh LVandCK
SANKE   10 @ Rp 1,4jt oleh LV
SANKE   11 @ Rp 2,6jt oleh gg88

Showa 1   @ Rp 2,6jt oleh bamb
Showa 2   @ Rp 4jt oleh Hendro W
Showa 3   @ Rp 2,4jt oleh ep
Showa 4   @ Rp 1,8jt oleh puji
Showa 5   @ Rp 1,3jt oleh asan
Showa 6   @ Rp 2jt oleh Bambang
Showa 7   @ Rp 2,2jt oleh vik
Showa 8   @ Rp 2,6jt oleh DTm
Showa 9   @ Rp 4,1jt oleh qc
Showa   10 @ Rp 1,9jt oleh ep
Showa   11 @ Rp 5,2jt oleh boed
Showa   12 @ Rp 3,2jt oleh darren
Showa   13 @ Rp 3,1jt oleh bamb
Showa   14 @ Rp 1,6jt oleh qul
Showa   15 @ Rp 2,8jt oleh rk
Showa   16 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh asan
Showa   17 @ Rp 1,6jt oleh Lv
Showa   18 @ Rp 3,1jt oleh rk
Showa   19 @ Rp 1,4jt oleh puji
Showa   20 @ Rp 3jt oleh bamb
Showa   21 @ Rp 2jt oleh 9koi
Showa   22 @ Rp 1,7jt oleh than
Showa   23 @ Rp 1,7jt oleh LV

----------


## 9KOI

Showa13 3,5jt

----------


## mjkoi

I expect the kois to grow to 60cm above for the bigger ones. Usually sumi will gain too when harvest from mudpond. Of course the bodies will be much bigger later

----------


## epoe

kohaku 8 = 2 jt

----------


## rvidella

Showa 8 an bambang @ 2.8

----------


## LDJ

Ko 12 : 2,5jt

----------


## qclik

Kohaku 5 - 4jt

----------


## rvidella

> I expect the kois to grow to 60cm above for the bigger ones. Usually sumi will gain too when harvest from mudpond. Of course the bodies will be much bigger later


Wowwwww so whats the plan of growing them for 6 months


Why r u saying 2jt just for the coat of koi food 
Tell us your keeping technique

----------


## R K

sho21:2.1jt

----------


## Peyek Koi

waahh.. gak ada hbs nya niihhh..  :Pray:

----------


## epoe

sanke 6 = 3,1 juta  :Cell:

----------


## Saung Koi

Kohaku   01 @ Rp 3,3jt oleh tim
Kohaku   02 @ Rp 2,3jt oleh viktor
Kohaku   03 @ Rp 4,8jt oleh qc
Kohaku   04 @ Rp 2,3jt oleh osv
Kohaku   05 @ Rp 4jt oleh qc
Kohaku   06 @ Rp 2,5jt oleh yam
Kohaku   07 @ Rp 3jt oleh pey
Kohaku   08 @ Rp 2jt oleh ep
Kohaku   09 @ Rp 2jt oleh indra
Kohaku   11 @ Rp 1,2jt oleh ciol
Kohaku   12 @ Rp 2,5jt oleh ldj
Kohaku   13 @ Rp 6,6jt oleh abi
Kohaku   14 @ Rp 2jt oleh qul

SANKE   01 @ Rp 1,2jt oleh LVandCK
SANKE   02 @ Rp 2,5 jt oleh Bambang
SANKE   03 @ Rp 2,7jt oleh sabh
SANKE   04 @ Rp 2jt oleh asan
SANKE   05 @ Rp 2,4jt oleh ep
SANKE   06 @ Rp 3,1jt oleh ep
SANKE   07 @ Rp 2,2jt oleh LVandCK
SANKE   08 @ Rp 1,2jt oleh yam
SANKE   09 @ Rp 2,5jt oleh LVandCK
SANKE   10 @ Rp 1,4jt oleh LV
SANKE   11 @ Rp 2,6jt oleh gg88

Showa 1   @ Rp 2,6jt oleh bamb
Showa 2   @ Rp 4jt oleh Hendro W
Showa 3   @ Rp 2,4jt oleh ep
Showa 4   @ Rp 1,8jt oleh puji
Showa 5   @ Rp 1,3jt oleh asan
Showa 6   @ Rp 2jt oleh Bambang
Showa 7   @ Rp 2,2jt oleh vik
Showa 8   @ Rp 2,8jt oleh bamb
Showa 9   @ Rp 4,1jt oleh qc
Showa   10 @ Rp 1,9jt oleh ep
Showa   11 @ Rp 5,2jt oleh boed
Showa   12 @ Rp 3,2jt oleh darren
Showa   13 @ Rp 3,5jt oleh 9koi
Showa   14 @ Rp 1,6jt oleh qul
Showa   15 @ Rp 2,8jt oleh rk
Showa   16 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh asan
Showa   17 @ Rp 1,6jt oleh Lv
Showa   18 @ Rp 3,1jt oleh rk
Showa   19 @ Rp 1,4jt oleh puji
Showa   20 @ Rp 3jt oleh bamb
Showa   21 @ Rp 2,1jt oleh rk
Showa   22 @ Rp 1,7jt oleh than
Showa   23 @ Rp 1,7jt oleh LV

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

> waahh.. gak ada hbs nya niihhh..


bisa sampai pagi om  :Lock1:

----------


## rvidella

> waahh.. gak ada hbs nya niihhh..


Biasanya mendekati jam 12 mas


I miss bro nogo dari jogja
Om beyou mana ya

Om monggalana juga sibuk kayaknya

----------


## engky

Showa 22 1,800

----------


## osvaldia

ketaar ketiiirr  :Doh:

----------


## qclik

Showa 8 - 2,9

----------


## mjkoi

My plan is to keep them in mudpond for 4.5-5 months and then harvest them and keep them in concret pond for a month to finish up the color before the judgeing day.
Not much about technique. Just paying attention to the water quality and try to feed them as much as they can eat while keep an eye on the fishes condition.

----------


## Gold Eagle

SH 11 : 5,3 jt

----------


## Roy Alay

kohaku 13 6,7

----------


## viktor

ok Beres Om Bob

----------


## epoe

kohaku 4 = 2,4
kohaku 6 = 2,6

Om Lukas

----------


## Peyek Koi

pasrah aja deh..  :Pray2:

----------


## qulistop

¿??????¿??????¿??????

----------


## rvidella

> pasrah aja deh..


Ayooooooooo om 
Kohaku 07 @ 3.1 an timmy

----------


## osvaldia

ampun om epoe.. KO 4 =2,5

----------


## abiserpong

Kohaku 13 @ 6,8 jt by abi

----------


## rvidella

Kohaku big
Showa big dream

Sanke hmmmmmm kuda hitam ya

----------


## iwanskh

Showa   23 @ Rp 1,8jt

----------


## Yamato

KO 06: 2.7jt

----------


## rvidella

> Kohaku 13 @ 6,8 jt by abi


The masterpiece 
...
Well deserved bid

----------


## viktor

ayo tancap gas hampir finish lho ...... sayang kalau ketimpa tdk tahu  he...he...he....

----------


## Peyek Koi

> Ayooooooooo om 
> Kohaku 07 @ 3.1 an timmy


 :Becky:  :Becky:  :Becky:  :Becky:  :Becky:  :Becky:

----------


## rvidella

Showa 11 @ 5.3 an timmy

----------


## boedirawan

Showa 11 - 5,5

----------


## osvaldia

> ayo tancap gas hampir finish lho ...... sayang kalau ketimpa tdk tahu  he...he...he....


finish nya jam brp sih om?

----------


## rvidella

> finish nya jam brp sih om?


5 menit yg tdk ada bid

----------


## engky

Klo saya gak dapet ya terpaksa serok dikolam sebelahnya hehehehe

----------


## LVandCK

showa 23 - LVandCK - 2.9jt

----------


## rvidella

Ayo ayo tebak tebak jagoannya yg mana ayooooo

Kohaku no 13? Terus ....
Sanke no 11? Terussss.....
Showa no 3 or 11 or brp ayo?

----------


## epoe

Ok Om Osvaldia, itu memang ikanmoe ................happy keeping  :Nod:

----------


## Roy Alay

kohaku 13 6,9

----------


## 9KOI

Showa 11 6jt

----------


## Saung Koi

Kohaku   01 @ Rp 3,3jt oleh tim
Kohaku   02 @ Rp 2,3jt oleh viktor
Kohaku   03 @ Rp 4,8jt oleh qc
Kohaku   04 @ Rp 2,5jt oleh osv
Kohaku   05 @ Rp 4jt oleh qc
Kohaku   06 @ Rp 2,7jt oleh yam
Kohaku   07 @ Rp 3,1jt oleh tim
Kohaku   08 @ Rp 2jt oleh ep
Kohaku   09 @ Rp 2jt oleh indra
Kohaku   11 @ Rp 1,2jt oleh ciol
Kohaku   12 @ Rp 2,5jt oleh ldj
Kohaku   13 @ Rp 6,9jt oleh roy
Kohaku   14 @ Rp 2jt oleh qul

SANKE   01 @ Rp 1,2jt oleh LVandCK
SANKE   02 @ Rp 2,5 jt oleh Bambang
SANKE   03 @ Rp 2,7jt oleh sabh
SANKE   04 @ Rp 2jt oleh asan
SANKE   05 @ Rp 2,4jt oleh ep
SANKE   06 @ Rp 3,1jt oleh ep
SANKE   07 @ Rp 2,2jt oleh LVandCK
SANKE   08 @ Rp 1,2jt oleh yam
SANKE   09 @ Rp 2,5jt oleh LVandCK
SANKE   10 @ Rp 1,4jt oleh LV
SANKE   11 @ Rp 2,6jt oleh gg88

Showa 1   @ Rp 2,6jt oleh bamb
Showa 2   @ Rp 4jt oleh Hendro W
Showa 3   @ Rp 2,4jt oleh ep
Showa 4   @ Rp 1,8jt oleh puji
Showa 5   @ Rp 1,3jt oleh asan
Showa 6   @ Rp 2jt oleh Bambang
Showa 7   @ Rp 2,2jt oleh vik
Showa 8   @ Rp 2,9jt oleh qc
Showa 9   @ Rp 4,1jt oleh qc
Showa   10 @ Rp 1,9jt oleh ep
Showa   11 @ Rp 6jt oleh 9koi
Showa   12 @ Rp 3,2jt oleh darren
Showa   13 @ Rp 3,5jt oleh 9koi
Showa   14 @ Rp 1,6jt oleh qul
Showa   15 @ Rp 2,8jt oleh rk
Showa   16 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh asan
Showa   17 @ Rp 1,6jt oleh Lv
Showa   18 @ Rp 3,1jt oleh rk
Showa   19 @ Rp 1,4jt oleh puji
Showa   20 @ Rp 3jt oleh bamb
Showa   21 @ Rp 2,1jt oleh rk
Showa   22 @ Rp 1,8jt oleh eng
Showa   23 @ Rp 1,9jt oleh Lv

----------


## mjkoi

Many of the sanke and showa are nice but we can't predict about the sumi. Once the sumi comes up, they will become a completely different fish

----------


## Peyek Koi

> 5 menit yg tdk ada bid


bs sampe pageeeee... xixixixiiii

----------


## LVandCK

Maaf Om Ralat , SHowa 23 - 1.9jt

----------


## Roy Alay

loh  :Becky:  kohaku 13 6,9

----------


## helmywid

Showa5 @1.4 jt

----------


## osvaldia

> Ok Om Osvaldia, itu memang ikanmoe ................happy keeping


 :Peace:  :Peace:  :Peace:

----------


## viktor

aku tebak Showa no 13 yg jadi juara

----------


## boedirawan

Showa 11 -- 6,2

----------


## mjkoi

Sanke 5,6,7,9,11 are good pick and prices are still cheap

----------


## viktor

eh keliru yg jadi juara Showa 11 siiip

----------


## rvidella

Good fight between kohaku 13 vs showa 11 nih ..... kalo sanke yang maju no brp ayoooooo

9 hal sblm lucky draws 5pcs hikari selectworm

----------


## Saung Koi

Kohaku   01 @ Rp 3,3jt oleh tim
Kohaku   02 @ Rp 2,3jt oleh viktor
Kohaku   03 @ Rp 4,8jt oleh qc
Kohaku   04 @ Rp 2,5jt oleh osv
Kohaku   05 @ Rp 4jt oleh qc
Kohaku   06 @ Rp 2,7jt oleh yam
Kohaku   07 @ Rp 3,1jt oleh tim
Kohaku   08 @ Rp 2jt oleh ep
Kohaku   09 @ Rp 2jt oleh indra
Kohaku   11 @ Rp 1,2jt oleh ciol
Kohaku   12 @ Rp 2,5jt oleh ldj
Kohaku   13 @ Rp 6,9jt oleh roy
Kohaku   14 @ Rp 2jt oleh qul

SANKE   01 @ Rp 1,2jt oleh LVandCK
SANKE   02 @ Rp 2,5 jt oleh Bambang
SANKE   03 @ Rp 2,7jt oleh sabh
SANKE   04 @ Rp 2jt oleh asan
SANKE   05 @ Rp 2,4jt oleh ep
SANKE   06 @ Rp 3,1jt oleh ep
SANKE   07 @ Rp 2,2jt oleh LVandCK
SANKE   08 @ Rp 1,2jt oleh yam
SANKE   09 @ Rp 2,5jt oleh LVandCK
SANKE   10 @ Rp 1,4jt oleh LV
SANKE   11 @ Rp 2,6jt oleh gg88

Showa 1   @ Rp 2,6jt oleh bamb
Showa 2   @ Rp 4jt oleh Hendro W
Showa 3   @ Rp 2,4jt oleh ep
Showa 4   @ Rp 1,8jt oleh puji
Showa 5   @ Rp 1,4jt oleh helmyw
Showa 6   @ Rp 2jt oleh Bambang
Showa 7   @ Rp 2,2jt oleh vik
Showa 8   @ Rp 2,9jt oleh qc
Showa 9   @ Rp 4,1jt oleh qc
Showa   10 @ Rp 1,9jt oleh ep
Showa   11 @ Rp 6,2jt oleh boed
Showa   12 @ Rp 3,2jt oleh darren
Showa   13 @ Rp 3,5jt oleh 9koi
Showa   14 @ Rp 1,6jt oleh qul
Showa   15 @ Rp 2,8jt oleh rk
Showa   16 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh asan
Showa   17 @ Rp 1,6jt oleh Lv
Showa   18 @ Rp 3,1jt oleh rk
Showa   19 @ Rp 1,4jt oleh puji
Showa   20 @ Rp 3jt oleh bamb
Showa   21 @ Rp 2,1jt oleh rk
Showa   22 @ Rp 1,8jt oleh eng
Showa   23 @ Rp 1,9jt oleh Lv

----------


## rvidella

Showa 8 @ 3jt an bambang jkt

----------


## viktor

kalau sanke yg paling Bagus no 11 Siiip

----------


## DTm

Showa 8 3jt

----------


## rvidella

Om hendro showa no 2 anteng aja nih huehehehe sego ayam yuk om lafar niiiiiiiii


Sanke no 11 sang tategoi juga aman tdk terkutak katik

----------


## rvidella

> kalau sanke yg paling Bagus no 11 Siiip


Tapi ttp tenang nih
Om gg pekalongan happy nih

----------


## Peyek Koi

ada info max sampe jam brp nih..? sy bidding di bengkel, laptop pinjem sm yg pny bengkel, rokok sdh hbs 2 pack, kopi 2 gelas... blm lg nyamuk yg ngajak keluarga sm tetangganya sdh bikin kaki bentol2..  :Peace: 

kl msh memungkinkan, mau geser lokasi dl.. hehehee..

----------


## abiserpong

Kohaku   13 @ Rp 7 jt oleh abi

----------


## qclik

Sanke 9 2,6

----------


## viktor

Sanke no 11 Putih Bersih Warna Merah nya bagus ,pola lumayan lha nanti warna hitamnya keluar pada warna putih jadi siiip lah

----------


## rvidella

> ada info max sampe jam brp nih..? sy bidding di bengkel, laptop pinjem sm yg pny bengkel, rokok sdh hbs 2 pack, kopi 2 gelas... blm lg nyamuk yg ngajak keluarga sm tetangganya sdh bikin kaki bentol2.. 
> 
> kl msh memungkinkan, mau geser lokasi dl.. hehehee..


Mo titip budget tah om huehehehe

----------


## 9KOI

Showa 11 6,5jt

----------


## rvidella

> Sanke 9 2,6


Mike said as salah satu tategoi

----------


## iwanskh

Kohaku   09 @ Rp 2,1 jt

----------


## Roy Alay

> Sanke no 11 Putih Bersih Warna Merah nya bagus ,pola lumayan lha nanti warna hitamnya keluar pada warna putih jadi siiip lah


kompor  :Doh:

----------


## engky

Showa18 3.200

----------


## rvidella

Kohaku 13 n showa 11

Balapan terusssssssss

----------


## mjkoi

Showa depends on how the sumi will finish later after 6 months, but see from now, 3,9,12 have chance winning

----------


## engky

Semua ikan bagus krn setiap hari saya tongkrongin komporgas.com wkwkkwkwkkk

----------


## Saung Koi

Kohaku   01 @ Rp 3,3jt oleh tim
Kohaku   02 @ Rp 2,3jt oleh viktor
Kohaku   03 @ Rp 4,8jt oleh qc
Kohaku   04 @ Rp 2,5jt oleh osv
Kohaku   05 @ Rp 4jt oleh qc
Kohaku   06 @ Rp 2,7jt oleh yam
Kohaku   07 @ Rp 3,1jt oleh tim
Kohaku   08 @ Rp 2jt oleh ep
Kohaku   09 @ Rp 2,1jt oleh iwan
Kohaku   11 @ Rp 1,2jt oleh ciol
Kohaku   12 @ Rp 2,5jt oleh ldj
Kohaku   13 @ Rp 7jt oleh abi
Kohaku   14 @ Rp 2jt oleh qul

SANKE   01 @ Rp 1,2jt oleh LVandCK
SANKE   02 @ Rp 2,5 jt oleh Bambang
SANKE   03 @ Rp 2,7jt oleh sabh
SANKE   04 @ Rp 2jt oleh asan
SANKE   05 @ Rp 2,4jt oleh ep
SANKE   06 @ Rp 3,1jt oleh ep
SANKE   07 @ Rp 2,2jt oleh LVandCK
SANKE   08 @ Rp 1,2jt oleh yam
SANKE   09 @ Rp 2,6jt oleh qc
SANKE   10 @ Rp 1,4jt oleh LV
SANKE   11 @ Rp 2,6jt oleh gg88

Showa 1   @ Rp 2,6jt oleh bamb
Showa 2   @ Rp 4jt oleh Hendro W
Showa 3   @ Rp 2,4jt oleh ep
Showa 4   @ Rp 1,8jt oleh puji
Showa 5   @ Rp 1,4jt oleh helmyw
Showa 6   @ Rp 2jt oleh Bambang
Showa 7   @ Rp 2,2jt oleh vik
Showa 8   @ Rp 3jt oleh bamb
Showa 9   @ Rp 4,1jt oleh qc
Showa   10 @ Rp 1,9jt oleh ep
Showa   11 @ Rp 6,5jt oleh 9koi
Showa   12 @ Rp 3,2jt oleh darren
Showa   13 @ Rp 3,5jt oleh 9koi
Showa   14 @ Rp 1,6jt oleh qul
Showa   15 @ Rp 2,8jt oleh rk
Showa   16 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh asan
Showa   17 @ Rp 1,6jt oleh Lv
Showa   18 @ Rp 3,2jt oleh eng
Showa   19 @ Rp 1,4jt oleh puji
Showa   20 @ Rp 3jt oleh bamb
Showa   21 @ Rp 2,1jt oleh rk
Showa   22 @ Rp 1,8jt oleh eng
Showa   23 @ Rp 1,9jt oleh Lv

----------


## rvidella

> Semua ikan bagus krn setiap hari saya tongkrongin komporgas.com wkwkkwkwkkk


Lombok koi club sumbang sponsor donk

----------


## Peyek Koi

> Mo titip budget tah om huehehehe


ehheemm.. eehheeemm..  :Popcorn:

----------


## rvidella

Showa 03 @ 2,5jt an bambang

----------


## DTm

showa 8 3,1jt

----------


## R K

showa 20: 3,1 jt

----------


## Roy Alay

kohaku 13 7,1

----------


## RafflesG

Showa 3=2.5

----------


## LDJ

Panjang juga nih

----------


## boedirawan

Showa 11- 7

----------


## abiserpong

Kohaku   13 @ Rp 7,2 jt oleh abi

----------


## DTm

showa 14 1,7jt

----------


## RafflesG

Pasti tembus 100 hal kayaknya

----------


## sabhara

Om Epoe kemana nih? Dah tidur ya?

----------


## rvidella

> Panjang juga nih


6 hal lagi buat 5pcs hikari selectworm
Berlaku selama masih ada bidding yaaaaaa

----------


## osvaldia

sampe pagi neh  :Smash:

----------


## Iman Hartanto

Sh 3 : 2,7 jt

----------


## wawanwae

kohaku 11---1,5 jt

----------


## epoe

sanke 11 = 2,7jt  :Doh:

----------


## rvidella

Seruuuuuu liat showa 11 n kohaku 13

----------


## indrabudiman_d

KO9 2.5 juta

----------


## 9KOI

Showa 9 4,5jt

----------


## rvidella

Sanke 11 @ 2,8 sorry om pak bambang suruh naikin

----------


## engky

> Lombok koi club sumbang sponsor donk


Nanti tak coba sumbangi trasportasi aja ya heheheh(ala kadarnya)xixixiix

----------


## RafflesG

Showa 3=2.8

----------


## epoe

showa 17 = 1,7
showa 22 = 1,9
showa 12 = 3,3

Om Lukas

----------


## Roy Alay

showa 3 2,8

----------


## ciol

ko 11 : 1,6

----------


## Saung Koi

Kohaku   01 @ Rp 3,3jt oleh tim
Kohaku   02 @ Rp 2,3jt oleh viktor
Kohaku   03 @ Rp 4,8jt oleh qc
Kohaku   04 @ Rp 2,5jt oleh osv
Kohaku   05 @ Rp 4jt oleh qc
Kohaku   06 @ Rp 2,7jt oleh yam
Kohaku   07 @ Rp 3,1jt oleh tim
Kohaku   08 @ Rp 2jt oleh ep
Kohaku   09 @ Rp 2,5jt oleh indrab
Kohaku   11 @ Rp 1,6jt oleh ciol
Kohaku   12 @ Rp 2,5jt oleh ldj
Kohaku   13 @ Rp 7,2jt oleh abi
Kohaku   14 @ Rp 2jt oleh qul

SANKE   01 @ Rp 1,2jt oleh LVandCK
SANKE   02 @ Rp 2,5 jt oleh Bambang
SANKE   03 @ Rp 2,7jt oleh sabh
SANKE   04 @ Rp 2jt oleh asan
SANKE   05 @ Rp 2,4jt oleh ep
SANKE   06 @ Rp 3,1jt oleh ep
SANKE   07 @ Rp 2,2jt oleh LVandCK
SANKE   08 @ Rp 1,2jt oleh yam
SANKE   09 @ Rp 2,6jt oleh qc
SANKE   10 @ Rp 1,4jt oleh LV
SANKE   11 @ Rp 2,8jt oleh bamb

Showa 1   @ Rp 2,6jt oleh bamb
Showa 2   @ Rp 4jt oleh Hendro W
Showa 3   @ Rp 2,8jt oleh raff
Showa 4   @ Rp 1,8jt oleh puji
Showa 5   @ Rp 1,4jt oleh helmyw
Showa 6   @ Rp 2jt oleh Bambang
Showa 7   @ Rp 2,2jt oleh vik
Showa 8   @ Rp 3,1jt oleh DTm
Showa 9   @ Rp 4,5jt oleh 9koi
Showa   10 @ Rp 1,9jt oleh ep
Showa   11 @ Rp 7jt oleh boed
Showa   12 @ Rp 3,3jt oleh ep
Showa   13 @ Rp 3,5jt oleh 9koi
Showa   14 @ Rp 1,7jt oleh DTm
Showa   15 @ Rp 2,8jt oleh rk
Showa   16 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh asan
Showa   17 @ Rp 1,7jt oleh ep
Showa   18 @ Rp 3,2jt oleh eng
Showa   19 @ Rp 1,4jt oleh puji
Showa   20 @ Rp 3,1jt oleh rk
Showa   21 @ Rp 2,1jt oleh rk
Showa   22 @ Rp 1,9jt oleh ep
Showa   23 @ Rp 1,9jt oleh Lv

----------


## Roy Alay

showa 3 2,9 ding  :Yo:

----------


## epoe

sanke 11 = 2,9jt  :Music:

----------


## rvidella

> Showa 9 4,5jt


Lg tunggu nih aku disuruh naikin brp

----------


## viktor

Wah Pilihanku kok ndak ada yg Lawan Ya....... Wah Jadi Ngantuk nih........

----------


## ciol

Showa7 : 2,3

----------


## rvidella

> showa 3 2,9 ding


Showa 3 @ 3jt ahhhhhhh

----------


## darren febriano

Showa 12 @3,4jt

----------


## boedirawan

Tutup om...hahaha

----------


## wawanwae

ko`11--2 jt

----------


## 9KOI

Sanke 9 3jt

----------


## rvidella

> Showa 3 @ 3jt ahhhhhhh


An pak bambang jkt

----------


## gg88

SANKE   11 @ Rp3jt oleh gg

----------


## rvidella

Showa 9 @ 4.8jt

----------


## RafflesG

Showa3=3.1

----------


## engky

Showa22 2.000

----------


## Saung Koi

> Showa 3 @ 3jt ahhhhhhh


Name of bidder...?

----------


## Iman Hartanto

Sh 3: 3,5jt 

Sh 12: 3,5jt

----------


## rvidella

Sanke 5 an bambang jkt  @ 2.8

----------


## darren febriano

Showa 12 @3,6

----------


## Roy Alay

kohaku 2 2,4

----------


## wahyu adiwinanto

Kohaku 6 2,8 omm...

----------


## epoe

sanke 5 = 2,9 juta  :Yo:

----------


## Peyek Koi

happy bidding everyone...  :Peace: 
peyek koi out..

----------


## RafflesG

Showa3=3.6

----------


## zieco

Showa 21. 2,2jt by zieco

----------


## rvidella

> happy bidding everyone... 
> peyek koi out..


Makasi supportnya om

----------


## epoe

sanke 11 = 3,1 jt

----------


## boedirawan

Jam piro iki?

----------


## Roy Alay

showa 3 3,1

----------


## viktor

ya coba aku ikutin  Ko 2 = 2500  :Doh:

----------


## rvidella

> sanke 5 = 2,9 juta


Sanke 5 @ 3jt

----------


## rvidella

1 hal buat lucky draw

----------


## epoe

sanke 5 = 3,1 jt

----------


## Saung Koi

Kohaku   01 @ Rp 3,3jt oleh tim
Kohaku   02 @ Rp 2,5jt oleh vik
Kohaku   03 @ Rp 4,8jt oleh qc
Kohaku   04 @ Rp 2,5jt oleh osv
Kohaku   05 @ Rp 4jt oleh qc
Kohaku   06 @ Rp 2,8jt oleh wahyu
Kohaku   07 @ Rp 3,1jt oleh tim
Kohaku   08 @ Rp 2jt oleh ep
Kohaku   09 @ Rp 2,5jt oleh indrab
Kohaku   11 @ Rp 2jt oleh wawan
Kohaku   12 @ Rp 2,5jt oleh ldj
Kohaku   13 @ Rp 7,2jt oleh abi
Kohaku   14 @ Rp 2jt oleh qul

SANKE   01 @ Rp 1,2jt oleh LVandCK
SANKE   02 @ Rp 2,5 jt oleh Bambang
SANKE   03 @ Rp 2,7jt oleh sabh
SANKE   04 @ Rp 2jt oleh asan
SANKE   05 @ Rp 3,1jt oleh ep
SANKE   06 @ Rp 3,1jt oleh ep
SANKE   07 @ Rp 2,2jt oleh LVandCK
SANKE   08 @ Rp 1,2jt oleh yam
SANKE   09 @ Rp 3jt oleh 9koi
SANKE   10 @ Rp 1,4jt oleh LV
SANKE   11 @ Rp 3,1jt oleh ep

Showa 1   @ Rp 2,6jt oleh bamb
Showa 2   @ Rp 4jt oleh Hendro W
Showa 3   @ Rp 3,6jt oleh raff
Showa 4   @ Rp 1,8jt oleh puji
Showa 5   @ Rp 1,4jt oleh helmyw
Showa 6   @ Rp 2jt oleh Bambang
Showa 7   @ Rp 2,3jt oleh ciol
Showa 8   @ Rp 3,1jt oleh DTm
Showa 9   @ Rp 4,8jt oleh bamb
Showa   10 @ Rp 1,9jt oleh ep
Showa   11 @ Rp 7jt oleh boed
Showa   12 @ Rp 3,6jt oleh darren
Showa   13 @ Rp 3,5jt oleh 9koi
Showa   14 @ Rp 1,7jt oleh DTm
Showa   15 @ Rp 2,8jt oleh rk
Showa   16 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh asan
Showa   17 @ Rp 1,7jt oleh ep
Showa   18 @ Rp 3,2jt oleh eng
Showa   19 @ Rp 1,4jt oleh puji
Showa   20 @ Rp 3,1jt oleh rk
Showa   21 @ Rp 2,2jt oleh ziec
Showa   22 @ Rp 2jt oleh eng
Showa   23 @ Rp 1,9jt oleh Lv

----------


## sabhara

Masih lama kayaknya ini

----------


## DTm

di isi rekapan aja om

----------


## RafflesG

Ayoooo mulai panasss niih

----------


## epoe

showa 3 = 3,2 jt

----------


## Yamato

KO 4 2.7jt

----------


## rvidella

100 pages aku kocok dulu yaaaaaaaaa

----------


## engky

Showa6 2.1000

----------


## ciol

ko 11 : 2,1

----------


## qclik

Sanke 9 3,1

----------


## iwanskh

Kohaku   14 @ Rp 2,1jt

----------


## Saung Koi

Kohaku   01 @ Rp 3,3jt oleh tim
Kohaku   02 @ Rp 2,5jt oleh vik
Kohaku   03 @ Rp 4,8jt oleh qc
Kohaku   04 @ Rp 2,7jt oleh yam
Kohaku   05 @ Rp 4jt oleh qc
Kohaku   06 @ Rp 2,8jt oleh wahyu
Kohaku   07 @ Rp 3,1jt oleh tim
Kohaku   08 @ Rp 2jt oleh ep
Kohaku   09 @ Rp 2,5jt oleh indrab
Kohaku   11 @ Rp 2,1jt oleh ciol
Kohaku   12 @ Rp 2,5jt oleh ldj
Kohaku   13 @ Rp 7,2jt oleh abi
Kohaku   14 @ Rp 2,1jt oleh iwan

SANKE   01 @ Rp 1,2jt oleh LVandCK
SANKE   02 @ Rp 2,5 jt oleh Bambang
SANKE   03 @ Rp 2,7jt oleh sabh
SANKE   04 @ Rp 2jt oleh asan
SANKE   05 @ Rp 3,1jt oleh ep
SANKE   06 @ Rp 3,1jt oleh ep
SANKE   07 @ Rp 2,2jt oleh LVandCK
SANKE   08 @ Rp 1,2jt oleh yam
SANKE   09 @ Rp 3,1jt oleh qc
SANKE   10 @ Rp 1,4jt oleh LV
SANKE   11 @ Rp 3,1jt oleh ep

Showa 1   @ Rp 2,6jt oleh bamb
Showa 2   @ Rp 4jt oleh Hendro W
Showa 3   @ Rp 3,6jt oleh raff
Showa 4   @ Rp 1,8jt oleh puji
Showa 5   @ Rp 1,4jt oleh helmyw
Showa 6   @ Rp 2,1jt oleh eng
Showa 7   @ Rp 2,3jt oleh ciol
Showa 8   @ Rp 3,1jt oleh DTm
Showa 9   @ Rp 4,8jt oleh bamb
Showa   10 @ Rp 1,9jt oleh ep
Showa   11 @ Rp 7jt oleh boed
Showa   12 @ Rp 3,6jt oleh darren
Showa   13 @ Rp 3,5jt oleh 9koi
Showa   14 @ Rp 1,7jt oleh DTm
Showa   15 @ Rp 2,8jt oleh rk
Showa   16 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh asan
Showa   17 @ Rp 1,7jt oleh ep
Showa   18 @ Rp 3,2jt oleh eng
Showa   19 @ Rp 1,4jt oleh puji
Showa   20 @ Rp 3,1jt oleh rk
Showa   21 @ Rp 2,2jt oleh ziec
Showa   22 @ Rp 2jt oleh eng
Showa   23 @ Rp 1,9jt oleh Lv

----------


## DrRony

Sanke 8 1300 000

----------


## Iman Hartanto

Sh 3 :3,7jt 

Sh 12: 3,7 jt

----------


## R K

showa21: 2.3 jt

----------


## Bang Eed

newbie mohon ijin ikut KO7 - 3.2

----------


## osvaldia

> Kohaku 6 2,8 omm...


weis pak dokter tiba2 muncul  :Yo:

----------


## RafflesG

Showa3=3.8

----------


## Roy Alay

kohaku 2 2,6
showa 3 3,7

----------


## qclik

Showa 8 3,2

----------


## osvaldia

KO 4 = 2,8 om lukas

----------


## wahyu adiwinanto

> weis pak dokter tiba2 muncul


Ikut nempil om osval hehehehe

----------


## epoe

showa 20 = 3,2 jt

----------


## rvidella

5 menit at 10: 48 ya

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

> 100 pages aku kocok dulu yaaaaaaaaa


udah selesai belum om kocokannya....... :Dance:

----------


## herrydragon

wah rame tenan  :Yo:

----------


## wawanwae

ko11--2,2 jt

----------


## R K

sho 20; 3.3jt

----------


## Saung Koi

Kohaku   01 @ Rp 3,3jt oleh tim
Kohaku   02 @ Rp 2,6jt oleh roy
Kohaku   03 @ Rp 4,8jt oleh qc
Kohaku   04 @ Rp 2,8jt oleh osv
Kohaku   05 @ Rp 4jt oleh qc
Kohaku   06 @ Rp 2,8jt oleh wahyu
Kohaku   07 @ Rp 3,2jt oleh bang
Kohaku   08 @ Rp 2jt oleh ep
Kohaku   09 @ Rp 2,5jt oleh indrab
Kohaku   11 @ Rp 2,2jt oleh wawan
Kohaku   12 @ Rp 2,5jt oleh ldj
Kohaku   13 @ Rp 7,2jt oleh abi
Kohaku   14 @ Rp 2,1jt oleh iwan

SANKE   01 @ Rp 1,2jt oleh LVandCK
SANKE   02 @ Rp 2,5 jt oleh Bambang
SANKE   03 @ Rp 2,7jt oleh sabh
SANKE   04 @ Rp 2jt oleh asan
SANKE   05 @ Rp 3,1jt oleh ep
SANKE   06 @ Rp 3,1jt oleh ep
SANKE   07 @ Rp 2,2jt oleh LVandCK
SANKE   08 @ Rp 1,3jt oleh dr
SANKE   09 @ Rp 3,1jt oleh qc
SANKE   10 @ Rp 1,4jt oleh LV
SANKE   11 @ Rp 3,1jt oleh ep

Showa 1   @ Rp 2,6jt oleh bamb
Showa 2   @ Rp 4jt oleh Hendro W
Showa 3   @ Rp 3,8jt oleh raff
Showa 4   @ Rp 1,8jt oleh puji
Showa 5   @ Rp 1,4jt oleh helmyw
Showa 6   @ Rp 2,1jt oleh eng
Showa 7   @ Rp 2,3jt oleh ciol
Showa 8   @ Rp 3,2jt oleh qc
Showa 9   @ Rp 4,8jt oleh bamb
Showa   10 @ Rp 1,9jt oleh ep
Showa   11 @ Rp 7jt oleh boed
Showa   12 @ Rp 3,7jt oleh iman
Showa   13 @ Rp 3,5jt oleh 9koi
Showa   14 @ Rp 1,7jt oleh DTm
Showa   15 @ Rp 2,8jt oleh rk
Showa   16 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh asan
Showa   17 @ Rp 1,7jt oleh ep
Showa   18 @ Rp 3,2jt oleh eng
Showa   19 @ Rp 1,4jt oleh puji
Showa   20 @ Rp 3,3jt oleh rk
Showa   21 @ Rp 2,3jt oleh rk
Showa   22 @ Rp 2jt oleh eng
Showa   23 @ Rp 1,9jt oleh Lv

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

> wah rame tenan


om besok kamis aku ke sana ya....

----------


## engky

> showa 20 = 3,2 jt


Om ep udah pindah kelain hati ya hehe

----------


## 9KOI

Showa 11 7,2

----------


## epoe

sanke 4 = 2,1 jt

----------


## DrRony

Salam kenal Om Osvaldia ..baru sampai rmh nich.hoki auction blm usai

----------


## herrydragon

> om besok kamis aku ke sana ya....


oke om Bob

----------


## RafflesG

Naaah om herrydragon muncul, ayo bid om

----------


## wahyu adiwinanto

> wah rame tenan


Bos herrydragon siap" ducatine dipanasi ben iso nyelip last lap..

----------


## rvidella

Helpppppp yg nitip bid sdh bubu huuuuuaaaaaa hik hik

----------


## herrydragon

> Naaah om herrydragon muncul, ayo bid om


ngga nambah dulu om Will.. dompet lagi menipis  :Doh:

----------


## epoe

kohaku 14 = 2,2 jt

----------


## herrydragon

> Bos herrydragon siap" ducatine dipanasi ben iso nyelip last lap..


wkwkwkwkw pake si pitung om WA

----------


## rvidella

> oke om Bob


Big boy comes welcome

----------


## gg88

SANKE   11 @ Rp 3,5jt oleh gg

----------


## Yamato

KO 06: 3jt
SA 01: 1.3

----------


## Hendro W

SA 4 : 2,2 jt

----------


## Yamato

Sh 01: 2.8

----------


## herrydragon

> Big boy comes welcome


bos bro mantap acaranya.. sukses  :Yo:

----------


## Gold Eagle

SH 8 : 3,3 Jt

----------


## Roy Alay

kohaku 13 7,3

----------


## abiserpong

Kohaku   13 @ Rp 7,4 jt oleh abi

----------


## osvaldia

> Salam kenal Om Osvaldia ..baru sampai rmh nich.hoki auction blm usai


halo salam kenal juga pak dokter rony  :Yo:

----------


## herrydragon

mau pilih bingung liat gambarnya hal brp ya..???

----------


## DrRony

@Bos Hery & Om Bob..kamis sy pas di yog jg.join dunk

----------


## stormeffect

14 15 om HD

----------


## Yohanes_86

Sanke 10-1,5

----------


## osvaldia

> mau pilih bingung liat gambarnya hal brp ya..???


hal 14 sm 15 om nogo

----------


## herrydragon

> @Bos Hery & Om Bob..kamis sy pas di yog jg.join dunk


monggo dok... saya tunggu, kudu datang lho

----------


## epoe

wadooooh sampe kenyut sirahkoe  :Suspicious:

----------


## RafflesG

Wuiiiih dihajiar lagi ko 13, mantab om roy, maju terus pantang munduuur

----------


## LDJ

Jangaannn liatt om hd ... huufttt
Hehehe

----------


## epoe

Om Dodo,

100 Halaman hadiahnya apa saja ? kayak udah ketoek e

----------


## Saung Koi

Kohaku   01 @ Rp 3,3jt oleh tim
Kohaku   02 @ Rp 2,6jt oleh roy
Kohaku   03 @ Rp 4,8jt oleh qc
Kohaku   04 @ Rp 2,8jt oleh osv
Kohaku   05 @ Rp 4jt oleh qc
Kohaku   06 @ Rp 3jt oleh yam
Kohaku   07 @ Rp 3,2jt oleh bang
Kohaku   08 @ Rp 2jt oleh ep
Kohaku   09 @ Rp 2,5jt oleh indrab
Kohaku   11 @ Rp 2,2jt oleh wawan
Kohaku   12 @ Rp 2,5jt oleh ldj
Kohaku   13 @ Rp 7,4jt oleh abi
Kohaku   14 @ Rp 2,2jt oleh ep

SANKE   01 @ Rp 1,3jt oleh yam
SANKE   02 @ Rp 2,5 jt oleh Bambang
SANKE   03 @ Rp 2,7jt oleh sabh
SANKE   04 @ Rp 2,2jt oleh hendro
SANKE   05 @ Rp 3,1jt oleh ep
SANKE   06 @ Rp 3,1jt oleh ep
SANKE   07 @ Rp 2,2jt oleh LVandCK
SANKE   08 @ Rp 1,3jt oleh dr
SANKE   09 @ Rp 3,1jt oleh qc
SANKE   10 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh yoh
SANKE   11 @ Rp 3,5jt oleh gg

Showa 1   @ Rp 2,8jt oleh yam
Showa 2   @ Rp 4jt oleh Hendro W
Showa 3   @ Rp 3,8jt oleh raff
Showa 4   @ Rp 1,8jt oleh puji
Showa 5   @ Rp 1,4jt oleh helmyw
Showa 6   @ Rp 2,1jt oleh eng
Showa 7   @ Rp 2,3jt oleh ciol
Showa 8   @ Rp 3,3jt oleh gold
Showa 9   @ Rp 4,8jt oleh bamb
Showa   10 @ Rp 1,9jt oleh ep
Showa   11 @ Rp 7,2jt oleh 9koi
Showa   12 @ Rp 3,7jt oleh iman
Showa   13 @ Rp 3,5jt oleh 9koi
Showa   14 @ Rp 1,7jt oleh DTm
Showa   15 @ Rp 2,8jt oleh rk
Showa   16 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh asan
Showa   17 @ Rp 1,7jt oleh ep
Showa   18 @ Rp 3,2jt oleh eng
Showa   19 @ Rp 1,4jt oleh puji
Showa   20 @ Rp 3,3jt oleh rk
Showa   21 @ Rp 2,3jt oleh rk
Showa   22 @ Rp 2jt oleh eng
Showa   23 @ Rp 1,9jt oleh Lv

----------


## herrydragon

> hal 14 sm 15 om nogo


thanks om Os.. ketemu dah

----------


## RafflesG

Hal 35 om herry

----------


## Saung Koi

> monggo dok... saya tunggu, kudu datang lho


bertiga bid acara sy ya...jangan lupa...HU  :Peep:  kamis

----------


## herrydragon

> Jangaannn liatt om hd ... huufttt
> Hehehe


wkwkwkwkwwk... tenang om, liak2 aja  :Cheer2:

----------


## rvidella

> bertiga bid acara sy ya...jangan lupa...HU  kamis


Husssssh nanti diomeli ckk lok

----------


## herrydragon

> bertiga bid acara sy ya...jangan lupa...HU  kamis


sampun bos bro... pokok e ikutttttt  :Yo:

----------


## DTm

Showa 8 3,4jt

----------


## epoe

ampun Om Dodo,

jam berapa ya selesainya ...............................ngantoeknya puolll  :Doh:

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

aku juga ikutan om lukas , tenang aja , tapi baru semua titipan om epoe sama om victor tuh ......

----------


## DTm

Om Lukas saya ga di ajak nih hari kamis :Peace:

----------


## DrRony

@Om Luk= bila perlu kita diskusi HU di kadipiro he he

----------


## rvidella

> ampun Om Dodo,
> 
> jam berapa ya selesainya ...............................ngantoeknya puolll


Aku juga wes dutinggal tidur sm yg nitip budget om
Aku tidur aja ya juga hahaha

----------


## epoe

sanke 11 = 3,6 jt wae

----------


## boedirawan

Showa 8 -3,5

----------


## Saung Koi

back to topic....husss

----------


## zieco

Showa 4. 1,9jt by zieco

----------


## rvidella

Showa 8 tategoi ya keluar sumi mau dimana juga enak nih

----------


## boedirawan

Om 9koi is de best hihihi ditimpe mulu

----------


## wahyu adiwinanto

Showa 7 2,4

----------


## Saung Koi

Kohaku   01 @ Rp 3,3jt oleh tim
Kohaku   02 @ Rp 2,6jt oleh roy
Kohaku   03 @ Rp 4,8jt oleh qc
Kohaku   04 @ Rp 2,8jt oleh osv
Kohaku   05 @ Rp 4jt oleh qc
Kohaku   06 @ Rp 3jt oleh yam
Kohaku   07 @ Rp 3,2jt oleh bang
Kohaku   08 @ Rp 2jt oleh ep
Kohaku   09 @ Rp 2,5jt oleh indrab
Kohaku   11 @ Rp 2,2jt oleh wawan
Kohaku   12 @ Rp 2,5jt oleh ldj
Kohaku   13 @ Rp 7,4jt oleh abi
Kohaku   14 @ Rp 2,2jt oleh ep

SANKE   01 @ Rp 1,3jt oleh yam
SANKE   02 @ Rp 2,5 jt oleh Bambang
SANKE   03 @ Rp 2,7jt oleh sabh
SANKE   04 @ Rp 2,2jt oleh hendro
SANKE   05 @ Rp 3,1jt oleh ep
SANKE   06 @ Rp 3,1jt oleh ep
SANKE   07 @ Rp 2,2jt oleh LVandCK
SANKE   08 @ Rp 1,3jt oleh dr
SANKE   09 @ Rp 3,1jt oleh qc
SANKE   10 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh yoh
SANKE   11 @ Rp 3,6jt oleh ep

Showa 1   @ Rp 2,8jt oleh yam
Showa 2   @ Rp 4jt oleh Hendro W
Showa 3   @ Rp 3,8jt oleh raff
Showa 4   @ Rp 1,9jt oleh ziec
Showa 5   @ Rp 1,4jt oleh helmyw
Showa 6   @ Rp 2,1jt oleh eng
Showa 7   @ Rp 2,4jt oleh wahyu
Showa 8   @ Rp 3,5jt oleh boed
Showa 9   @ Rp 4,8jt oleh bamb
Showa   10 @ Rp 1,9jt oleh ep
Showa   11 @ Rp 7,2jt oleh 9koi
Showa   12 @ Rp 3,7jt oleh iman
Showa   13 @ Rp 3,5jt oleh 9koi
Showa   14 @ Rp 1,7jt oleh DTm
Showa   15 @ Rp 2,8jt oleh rk
Showa   16 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh asan
Showa   17 @ Rp 1,7jt oleh ep
Showa   18 @ Rp 3,2jt oleh eng
Showa   19 @ Rp 1,4jt oleh puji
Showa   20 @ Rp 3,3jt oleh rk
Showa   21 @ Rp 2,3jt oleh rk
Showa   22 @ Rp 2jt oleh eng
Showa   23 @ Rp 1,9jt oleh Lv

----------


## rvidella

Kohaku 02 ldj @ 2.7jt

----------


## qclik

Showa 8 3,6

----------


## epoe

kadipiro rek, bar ngumpul terus dolan nggone Bro Herry

----------


## herrydragon

yang apik2 dah tinggi ya  :Cry:  :Cry:

----------


## herrydragon

> kadipiro rek, bar ngumpul terus dolan nggone Bro Herry


sambil dengarkan kenari Yorkshire om  :Yo:

----------


## qulistop

Showa 16: 1.6jt

----------


## epoe

Om Lukas ni heibattt, kita yg cuman dudul dudul, dia teliti dan rekap masih kuat aja .......................  :First:

----------


## Saung Koi

Kohaku   01 @ Rp 3,3jt oleh tim
Kohaku   02 @ Rp 2,7jt oleh ldj
Kohaku   03 @ Rp 4,8jt oleh qc
Kohaku   04 @ Rp 2,8jt oleh osv
Kohaku   05 @ Rp 4jt oleh qc
Kohaku   06 @ Rp 3jt oleh yam
Kohaku   07 @ Rp 3,2jt oleh bang
Kohaku   08 @ Rp 2jt oleh ep
Kohaku   09 @ Rp 2,5jt oleh indrab
Kohaku   11 @ Rp 2,2jt oleh wawan
Kohaku   12 @ Rp 2,5jt oleh ldj
Kohaku   13 @ Rp 7,4jt oleh abi
Kohaku   14 @ Rp 2,2jt oleh ep

SANKE   01 @ Rp 1,3jt oleh yam
SANKE   02 @ Rp 2,5 jt oleh Bambang
SANKE   03 @ Rp 2,7jt oleh sabh
SANKE   04 @ Rp 2,2jt oleh hendro
SANKE   05 @ Rp 3,1jt oleh ep
SANKE   06 @ Rp 3,1jt oleh ep
SANKE   07 @ Rp 2,2jt oleh LVandCK
SANKE   08 @ Rp 1,3jt oleh dr
SANKE   09 @ Rp 3,1jt oleh qc
SANKE   10 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh yoh
SANKE   11 @ Rp 3,6jt oleh ep

Showa 1   @ Rp 2,8jt oleh yam
Showa 2   @ Rp 4jt oleh Hendro W
Showa 3   @ Rp 3,8jt oleh raff
Showa 4   @ Rp 1,9jt oleh ziec
Showa 5   @ Rp 1,4jt oleh helmyw
Showa 6   @ Rp 2,1jt oleh eng
Showa 7   @ Rp 2,4jt oleh wahyu
Showa 8   @ Rp 3,6jt oleh qc
Showa 9   @ Rp 4,8jt oleh bamb
Showa   10 @ Rp 1,9jt oleh ep
Showa   11 @ Rp 7,2jt oleh 9koi
Showa   12 @ Rp 3,7jt oleh iman
Showa   13 @ Rp 3,5jt oleh 9koi
Showa   14 @ Rp 1,7jt oleh DTm
Showa   15 @ Rp 2,8jt oleh rk
Showa   16 @ Rp 1,6jt oleh qul
Showa   17 @ Rp 1,7jt oleh ep
Showa   18 @ Rp 3,2jt oleh eng
Showa   19 @ Rp 1,4jt oleh puji
Showa   20 @ Rp 3,3jt oleh rk
Showa   21 @ Rp 2,3jt oleh rk
Showa   22 @ Rp 2jt oleh eng
Showa   23 @ Rp 1,9jt oleh Lv

----------


## 9KOI

> Om 9koi is de best hihihi ditimpe mulu


Hahahaha salam kenal om boedi... Ayo kita sukseskan GOnya om CKK😄

----------


## rvidella

> sambil dengarkan kenari Yorkshire om


Sambil bawa pulang luv bird

----------


## herrydragon

> Om Lukas ni heibattt, kita yg cuman dudul dudul, dia teliti dan rekap masih kuat aja .......................


setuju om  :First:

----------


## Roy Alay

showa 3 3,9

----------


## epoe

> sambil dengarkan kenari Yorkshire om


wis marai pengin wae ..............ki Bro Herry

----------


## Saung Koi

> Om Lukas ni heibattt, kita yg cuman dudul dudul, dia teliti dan rekap masih kuat aja .......................


dikeroyok nyamuk Om Ep...laperrrrrrr
makan dulu yak...

----------


## herrydragon

> Sambil bawa pulang luv bird


setuju om  :First:

----------


## 9KOI

Kohaku 13 masih lbih mahal euyyy😄

----------


## boedirawan

> Hahahaha salam kenal om boedi... Ayo kita sukseskan GOnya om CKK😄


Hahaha salam kenal om, mental baja-- pasti om punya pabrik baja ya hihihih

----------


## boedirawan

Showa 8 - 4 jt

----------


## Saung Koi

Kohaku   01 @ Rp 3,3jt oleh tim
Kohaku   02 @ Rp 2,7jt oleh ldj
Kohaku   03 @ Rp 4,8jt oleh qc
Kohaku   04 @ Rp 2,8jt oleh osv
Kohaku   05 @ Rp 4jt oleh qc
Kohaku   06 @ Rp 3jt oleh yam
Kohaku   07 @ Rp 3,2jt oleh bang
Kohaku   08 @ Rp 2jt oleh ep
Kohaku   09 @ Rp 2,5jt oleh indrab
Kohaku   11 @ Rp 2,2jt oleh wawan
Kohaku   12 @ Rp 2,5jt oleh ldj
Kohaku   13 @ Rp 7,4jt oleh abi
Kohaku   14 @ Rp 2,2jt oleh ep

SANKE   01 @ Rp 1,3jt oleh yam
SANKE   02 @ Rp 2,5 jt oleh Bambang
SANKE   03 @ Rp 2,7jt oleh sabh
SANKE   04 @ Rp 2,2jt oleh hendro
SANKE   05 @ Rp 3,1jt oleh ep
SANKE   06 @ Rp 3,1jt oleh ep
SANKE   07 @ Rp 2,2jt oleh LVandCK
SANKE   08 @ Rp 1,3jt oleh dr
SANKE   09 @ Rp 3,1jt oleh qc
SANKE   10 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh yoh
SANKE   11 @ Rp 3,6jt oleh ep

Showa 1   @ Rp 2,8jt oleh yam
Showa 2   @ Rp 4jt oleh Hendro W
Showa 3   @ Rp 3,9jt oleh roy
Showa 4   @ Rp 1,9jt oleh ziec
Showa 5   @ Rp 1,4jt oleh helmyw
Showa 6   @ Rp 2,1jt oleh eng
Showa 7   @ Rp 2,4jt oleh wahyu
Showa 8   @ Rp 4jt oleh boed
Showa 9   @ Rp 4,8jt oleh bamb
Showa   10 @ Rp 1,9jt oleh ep
Showa   11 @ Rp 7,2jt oleh 9koi
Showa   12 @ Rp 3,7jt oleh iman
Showa   13 @ Rp 3,5jt oleh 9koi
Showa   14 @ Rp 1,7jt oleh DTm
Showa   15 @ Rp 2,8jt oleh rk
Showa   16 @ Rp 1,6jt oleh qul
Showa   17 @ Rp 1,7jt oleh ep
Showa   18 @ Rp 3,2jt oleh eng
Showa   19 @ Rp 1,4jt oleh puji
Showa   20 @ Rp 3,3jt oleh rk
Showa   21 @ Rp 2,3jt oleh rk
Showa   22 @ Rp 2jt oleh eng
Showa   23 @ Rp 1,9jt oleh Lv

----------


## DTm

showa 8 3,7jt

----------


## herrydragon

> wis marai pengin wae ..............ki Bro Herry


hahahahaha... sebulan datang 3x burunge. tambah hari tambah gacor om  :Dance: , jadi tambah..  :Whistle:

----------


## Gold Eagle

SH 8 : 3,7 jt

----------


## rvidella

> Hahahaha salam kenal om boedi... Ayo kita sukseskan GOnya om CKK😄


Apresiasi thd ternakan lokal .... smg kwalitas bgs lari ke kois terus
O ya .... 10 kaos kois juga akan menjadi lucky draws

----------


## grinkz01

> Showa 8 3,6


 showa 8 emang mantep polanya & potensi kindai....ndak kalah ama showa 11  :Rockon:

----------


## DTm

showa 8 4,1jt

----------


## Roy Alay

kohaku 13 7,5

----------


## Saung Koi

Kohaku   01 @ Rp 3,3jt oleh tim
Kohaku   02 @ Rp 2,7jt oleh ldj
Kohaku   03 @ Rp 4,8jt oleh qc
Kohaku   04 @ Rp 2,8jt oleh osv
Kohaku   05 @ Rp 4jt oleh qc
Kohaku   06 @ Rp 3jt oleh yam
Kohaku   07 @ Rp 3,2jt oleh bang
Kohaku   08 @ Rp 2jt oleh ep
Kohaku   09 @ Rp 2,5jt oleh indrab
Kohaku   11 @ Rp 2,2jt oleh wawan
Kohaku   12 @ Rp 2,5jt oleh ldj
Kohaku   13 @ Rp 7,5jt oleh roy
Kohaku   14 @ Rp 2,2jt oleh ep

SANKE   01 @ Rp 1,3jt oleh yam
SANKE   02 @ Rp 2,5 jt oleh Bambang
SANKE   03 @ Rp 2,7jt oleh sabh
SANKE   04 @ Rp 2,2jt oleh hendro
SANKE   05 @ Rp 3,1jt oleh ep
SANKE   06 @ Rp 3,1jt oleh ep
SANKE   07 @ Rp 2,2jt oleh LVandCK
SANKE   08 @ Rp 1,3jt oleh dr
SANKE   09 @ Rp 3,1jt oleh qc
SANKE   10 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh yoh
SANKE   11 @ Rp 3,6jt oleh ep

Showa 1   @ Rp 2,8jt oleh yam
Showa 2   @ Rp 4jt oleh Hendro W
Showa 3   @ Rp 3,9jt oleh roy
Showa 4   @ Rp 1,9jt oleh ziec
Showa 5   @ Rp 1,4jt oleh helmyw
Showa 6   @ Rp 2,1jt oleh eng
Showa 7   @ Rp 2,4jt oleh wahyu
Showa 8   @ Rp 4,1jt oleh DTm
Showa 9   @ Rp 4,8jt oleh bamb
Showa   10 @ Rp 1,9jt oleh ep
Showa   11 @ Rp 7,2jt oleh 9koi
Showa   12 @ Rp 3,7jt oleh iman
Showa   13 @ Rp 3,5jt oleh 9koi
Showa   14 @ Rp 1,7jt oleh DTm
Showa   15 @ Rp 2,8jt oleh rk
Showa   16 @ Rp 1,6jt oleh qul
Showa   17 @ Rp 1,7jt oleh ep
Showa   18 @ Rp 3,2jt oleh eng
Showa   19 @ Rp 1,4jt oleh puji
Showa   20 @ Rp 3,3jt oleh rk
Showa   21 @ Rp 2,3jt oleh rk
Showa   22 @ Rp 2jt oleh eng
Showa   23 @ Rp 1,9jt oleh Lv

----------


## abiserpong

Kohaku   13 @ Rp 7,6jt oleh abi

----------


## qclik

Showa 8 4,2jt

----------


## Gold Eagle

SH 8 : 4,2 Jt

----------


## rvidella

Bagaimana dgn si kacamata showa no 1 om

----------


## ciol

ko 11 : 2,3

----------


## Saung Koi

Kohaku   01 @ Rp 3,3jt oleh tim
Kohaku   02 @ Rp 2,7jt oleh ldj
Kohaku   03 @ Rp 4,8jt oleh qc
Kohaku   04 @ Rp 2,8jt oleh osv
Kohaku   05 @ Rp 4jt oleh qc
Kohaku   06 @ Rp 3jt oleh yam
Kohaku   07 @ Rp 3,2jt oleh bang
Kohaku   08 @ Rp 2jt oleh ep
Kohaku   09 @ Rp 2,5jt oleh indrab
Kohaku   11 @ Rp 2,3jt oleh ciol
Kohaku   12 @ Rp 2,5jt oleh ldj
Kohaku   13 @ Rp 7,6jt oleh abi
Kohaku   14 @ Rp 2,2jt oleh ep

SANKE   01 @ Rp 1,3jt oleh yam
SANKE   02 @ Rp 2,5 jt oleh Bambang
SANKE   03 @ Rp 2,7jt oleh sabh
SANKE   04 @ Rp 2,2jt oleh hendro
SANKE   05 @ Rp 3,1jt oleh ep
SANKE   06 @ Rp 3,1jt oleh ep
SANKE   07 @ Rp 2,2jt oleh LVandCK
SANKE   08 @ Rp 1,3jt oleh dr
SANKE   09 @ Rp 3,1jt oleh qc
SANKE   10 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh yoh
SANKE   11 @ Rp 3,6jt oleh ep

Showa 1   @ Rp 2,8jt oleh yam
Showa 2   @ Rp 4jt oleh Hendro W
Showa 3   @ Rp 3,9jt oleh roy
Showa 4   @ Rp 1,9jt oleh ziec
Showa 5   @ Rp 1,4jt oleh helmyw
Showa 6   @ Rp 2,1jt oleh eng
Showa 7   @ Rp 2,4jt oleh wahyu
Showa 8   @ Rp 4,2jt oleh qc
Showa 9   @ Rp 4,8jt oleh bamb
Showa   10 @ Rp 1,9jt oleh ep
Showa   11 @ Rp 7,2jt oleh 9koi
Showa   12 @ Rp 3,7jt oleh iman
Showa   13 @ Rp 3,5jt oleh 9koi
Showa   14 @ Rp 1,7jt oleh DTm
Showa   15 @ Rp 2,8jt oleh rk
Showa   16 @ Rp 1,6jt oleh qul
Showa   17 @ Rp 1,7jt oleh ep
Showa   18 @ Rp 3,2jt oleh eng
Showa   19 @ Rp 1,4jt oleh puji
Showa   20 @ Rp 3,3jt oleh rk
Showa   21 @ Rp 2,3jt oleh rk
Showa   22 @ Rp 2jt oleh eng
Showa   23 @ Rp 1,9jt oleh Lv

----------


## rvidella

Showa no 20 juga nice
Si kembang2

----------


## Roy Alay

kohaku 2 2,8

----------


## DTm

showa 8 4,3jt

----------


## LVandCK

Showa 17 - 1.8jt

----------


## qclik

showa 8 4,4

----------


## iwanskh

Kohaku   14 @ Rp 2,3jt

----------


## rvidella

1. Lelang dimulai dari sekarang juga sampai SENIN Oct 7, 2013 jam 20:00 waktu  KOI-S. Perpanjangan 5 menit seperti biasa .... setiap postingan akan  menambah seluruh waktu bagi tiap ikannya .... (biar pada begadang lagi)
2. Resiko kematian dan cacat/drop akan ditanggung pihak EO. Seluruh ikan  dijamin BETINA. Resiko atas kedua hal ini dijamin dengan pengembalian  uang kepada pemenang lelang.
3. Harga ikan per ekor akan dimulai dengan nilai Rp 1jt rupiah.  :Target:  Good Deal kan? Kelipatan: BEBAS ...

apalagi ya ..... udah yah kayaknya .... tinggal balapan lelang and kita sama-sama belajar

LUCKY DRAW dan BONUS-BONUS akan diberikan SOON  :Gossip: 


ayo yang mau sponsors ya biar rame

Pemenang yang akan ditentukan ....

setiap variety akan ada
Juara 1: mendapat 5% cash dari omzet variety yang terkumpul
Juara 2: mendapat 3% cash dari omzet variety yang terkumpul
Juara 3: mendapat 2% cash dari omzet variety yang terkumpul

BEST OF THE BEST variety .... akan mendapatkan hadiah dari CKK yang akan ditentukan kemudian ...

2,5% akan diberikan kepada KOI-S .....

ikan2nya ......



KOHAKU











SANKE







SHOWA










 :Boxing:  :Boxing:  :Boxing:  :Boxing:  :Boxing:  :Boxing:  :Boxing:  :Boxing: 


fight fight fight tenggggggggggg  :Clap2:

----------


## DTm

showa 8 4,5jt

----------


## Saung Koi

Kohaku   01 @ Rp 3,3jt oleh tim
Kohaku   02 @ Rp 2,8jt oleh roy
Kohaku   03 @ Rp 4,8jt oleh qc
Kohaku   04 @ Rp 2,8jt oleh osv
Kohaku   05 @ Rp 4jt oleh qc
Kohaku   06 @ Rp 3jt oleh yam
Kohaku   07 @ Rp 3,2jt oleh bang
Kohaku   08 @ Rp 2jt oleh ep
Kohaku   09 @ Rp 2,5jt oleh indrab
Kohaku   11 @ Rp 2,3jt oleh ciol
Kohaku   12 @ Rp 2,5jt oleh ldj
Kohaku   13 @ Rp 7,6jt oleh abi
Kohaku   14 @ Rp 2,3jt oleh iwan

SANKE   01 @ Rp 1,3jt oleh yam
SANKE   02 @ Rp 2,5 jt oleh Bambang
SANKE   03 @ Rp 2,7jt oleh sabh
SANKE   04 @ Rp 2,2jt oleh hendro
SANKE   05 @ Rp 3,1jt oleh ep
SANKE   06 @ Rp 3,1jt oleh ep
SANKE   07 @ Rp 2,2jt oleh LVandCK
SANKE   08 @ Rp 1,3jt oleh dr
SANKE   09 @ Rp 3,1jt oleh qc
SANKE   10 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh yoh
SANKE   11 @ Rp 3,6jt oleh ep

Showa 1   @ Rp 2,8jt oleh yam
Showa 2   @ Rp 4jt oleh Hendro W
Showa 3   @ Rp 3,9jt oleh roy
Showa 4   @ Rp 1,9jt oleh ziec
Showa 5   @ Rp 1,4jt oleh helmyw
Showa 6   @ Rp 2,1jt oleh eng
Showa 7   @ Rp 2,4jt oleh wahyu
Showa 8   @ Rp 4,5jt oleh DTm
Showa 9   @ Rp 4,8jt oleh bamb
Showa   10 @ Rp 1,9jt oleh ep
Showa   11 @ Rp 7,2jt oleh 9koi
Showa   12 @ Rp 3,7jt oleh iman
Showa   13 @ Rp 3,5jt oleh 9koi
Showa   14 @ Rp 1,7jt oleh DTm
Showa   15 @ Rp 2,8jt oleh rk
Showa   16 @ Rp 1,6jt oleh qul
Showa   17 @ Rp 1,8jt oleh LV
Showa   18 @ Rp 3,2jt oleh eng
Showa   19 @ Rp 1,4jt oleh puji
Showa   20 @ Rp 3,3jt oleh rk
Showa   21 @ Rp 2,3jt oleh rk
Showa   22 @ Rp 2jt oleh eng
Showa   23 @ Rp 1,9jt oleh Lv

----------


## stormeffect

SH 8 4.6 numpang ya om, gantiin om boed yang ngantuk

----------


## qclik

showa 8 4,6

----------


## qclik

showa 8 4,7

----------


## rvidella

2sdhdilaporkanmegantuk

----------


## DTm

showa 8 4,8jt

----------


## qclik

showa 8 5jt

----------


## stormeffect

om dodo, mana lagi nih yg kira2 potensi  ::

----------


## Saung Koi

Kohaku   01 @ Rp 3,3jt oleh tim
Kohaku   02 @ Rp 2,8jt oleh roy
Kohaku   03 @ Rp 4,8jt oleh qc
Kohaku   04 @ Rp 2,8jt oleh osv
Kohaku   05 @ Rp 4jt oleh qc
Kohaku   06 @ Rp 3jt oleh yam
Kohaku   07 @ Rp 3,2jt oleh bang
Kohaku   08 @ Rp 2jt oleh ep
Kohaku   09 @ Rp 2,5jt oleh indrab
Kohaku   11 @ Rp 2,3jt oleh ciol
Kohaku   12 @ Rp 2,5jt oleh ldj
Kohaku   13 @ Rp 7,6jt oleh abi
Kohaku   14 @ Rp 2,3jt oleh iwan

SANKE   01 @ Rp 1,3jt oleh yam
SANKE   02 @ Rp 2,5 jt oleh Bambang
SANKE   03 @ Rp 2,7jt oleh sabh
SANKE   04 @ Rp 2,2jt oleh hendro
SANKE   05 @ Rp 3,1jt oleh ep
SANKE   06 @ Rp 3,1jt oleh ep
SANKE   07 @ Rp 2,2jt oleh LVandCK
SANKE   08 @ Rp 1,3jt oleh dr
SANKE   09 @ Rp 3,1jt oleh qc
SANKE   10 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh yoh
SANKE   11 @ Rp 3,6jt oleh ep

Showa 1   @ Rp 2,8jt oleh yam
Showa 2   @ Rp 4jt oleh Hendro W
Showa 3   @ Rp 3,9jt oleh roy
Showa 4   @ Rp 1,9jt oleh ziec
Showa 5   @ Rp 1,4jt oleh helmyw
Showa 6   @ Rp 2,1jt oleh eng
Showa 7   @ Rp 2,4jt oleh wahyu
Showa 8   @ Rp 5jt oleh qc
Showa 9   @ Rp 4,8jt oleh bamb
Showa   10 @ Rp 1,9jt oleh ep
Showa   11 @ Rp 7,2jt oleh 9koi
Showa   12 @ Rp 3,7jt oleh iman
Showa   13 @ Rp 3,5jt oleh 9koi
Showa   14 @ Rp 1,7jt oleh DTm
Showa   15 @ Rp 2,8jt oleh rk
Showa   16 @ Rp 1,6jt oleh qul
Showa   17 @ Rp 1,8jt oleh LV
Showa   18 @ Rp 3,2jt oleh eng
Showa   19 @ Rp 1,4jt oleh puji
Showa   20 @ Rp 3,3jt oleh rk
Showa   21 @ Rp 2,3jt oleh rk
Showa   22 @ Rp 2jt oleh eng
Showa   23 @ Rp 1,9jt oleh Lv

----------


## wawanwae

sh5--1,5 jt

----------


## epoe

showa 1 = 2,9 jt ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

----------


## 9KOI

> Hahaha salam kenal om, mental baja-- pasti om punya pabrik baja ya hihihih


Hahahahahah gak punya euy... Om boedi mau kasih saham ya?

----------


## rvidella

> om dodo, mana lagi nih yg kira2 potensi


Kohaku 01 ... 07 .... 13

----------


## rvidella

> Hahahahahah gak punya euy... Om boedi mau kasih saham ya?


Pabrik sih ada wkwkwk

----------


## Saung Koi

Kohaku   01 @ Rp 3,3jt oleh tim
Kohaku   02 @ Rp 2,8jt oleh roy
Kohaku   03 @ Rp 4,8jt oleh qc
Kohaku   04 @ Rp 2,8jt oleh osv
Kohaku   05 @ Rp 4jt oleh qc
Kohaku   06 @ Rp 3jt oleh yam
Kohaku   07 @ Rp 3,2jt oleh bang
Kohaku   08 @ Rp 2jt oleh ep
Kohaku   09 @ Rp 2,5jt oleh indrab
Kohaku   11 @ Rp 2,3jt oleh ciol
Kohaku   12 @ Rp 2,5jt oleh ldj
Kohaku   13 @ Rp 7,6jt oleh abi
Kohaku   14 @ Rp 2,3jt oleh iwan

SANKE   01 @ Rp 1,3jt oleh yam
SANKE   02 @ Rp 2,5 jt oleh Bambang
SANKE   03 @ Rp 2,7jt oleh sabh
SANKE   04 @ Rp 2,2jt oleh hendro
SANKE   05 @ Rp 3,1jt oleh ep
SANKE   06 @ Rp 3,1jt oleh ep
SANKE   07 @ Rp 2,2jt oleh LVandCK
SANKE   08 @ Rp 1,3jt oleh dr
SANKE   09 @ Rp 3,1jt oleh qc
SANKE   10 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh yoh
SANKE   11 @ Rp 3,6jt oleh ep

Showa 1   @ Rp 2,9jt oleh ep
Showa 2   @ Rp 4jt oleh Hendro W
Showa 3   @ Rp 3,9jt oleh roy
Showa 4   @ Rp 1,9jt oleh ziec
Showa 5   @ Rp 1,5jt oleh wawan
Showa 6   @ Rp 2,1jt oleh eng
Showa 7   @ Rp 2,4jt oleh wahyu
Showa 8   @ Rp 5jt oleh qc
Showa 9   @ Rp 4,8jt oleh bamb
Showa   10 @ Rp 1,9jt oleh ep
Showa   11 @ Rp 7,2jt oleh 9koi
Showa   12 @ Rp 3,7jt oleh iman
Showa   13 @ Rp 3,5jt oleh 9koi
Showa   14 @ Rp 1,7jt oleh DTm
Showa   15 @ Rp 2,8jt oleh rk
Showa   16 @ Rp 1,6jt oleh qul
Showa   17 @ Rp 1,8jt oleh LV
Showa   18 @ Rp 3,2jt oleh eng
Showa   19 @ Rp 1,4jt oleh puji
Showa   20 @ Rp 3,3jt oleh rk
Showa   21 @ Rp 2,3jt oleh rk
Showa   22 @ Rp 2jt oleh eng
Showa   23 @ Rp 1,9jt oleh Lv

----------


## stormeffect

wah 7 masih masuk nih

----------


## rvidella

> showa 1 = 2,9 jt ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


Kacamatanya lucu ommmmm

----------


## rvidella

Om roy pkl kok ilang huehehe kohaku 13 belum balapan lagi

----------


## stormeffect

8 5.1 buat om boed

----------


## Saung Koi

Kohaku   01 @ Rp 3,3jt oleh tim
Kohaku   02 @ Rp 2,8jt oleh roy
Kohaku   03 @ Rp 4,8jt oleh qc
Kohaku   04 @ Rp 2,8jt oleh osv
Kohaku   05 @ Rp 4jt oleh qc
Kohaku   06 @ Rp 3jt oleh yam
Kohaku   07 @ Rp 3,2jt oleh bang
Kohaku   08 @ Rp 2jt oleh ep
Kohaku   09 @ Rp 2,5jt oleh indrab
Kohaku   11 @ Rp 2,3jt oleh ciol
Kohaku   12 @ Rp 2,5jt oleh ldj
Kohaku   13 @ Rp 7,6jt oleh abi
Kohaku   14 @ Rp 2,3jt oleh iwan

SANKE   01 @ Rp 1,3jt oleh yam
SANKE   02 @ Rp 2,5 jt oleh Bambang
SANKE   03 @ Rp 2,7jt oleh sabh
SANKE   04 @ Rp 2,2jt oleh hendro
SANKE   05 @ Rp 3,1jt oleh ep
SANKE   06 @ Rp 3,1jt oleh ep
SANKE   07 @ Rp 2,2jt oleh LVandCK
SANKE   08 @ Rp 1,3jt oleh dr
SANKE   09 @ Rp 3,1jt oleh qc
SANKE   10 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh yoh
SANKE   11 @ Rp 3,6jt oleh ep

Showa 1   @ Rp 2,9jt oleh ep
Showa 2   @ Rp 4jt oleh Hendro W
Showa 3   @ Rp 3,9jt oleh roy
Showa 4   @ Rp 1,9jt oleh ziec
Showa 5   @ Rp 1,5jt oleh wawan
Showa 6   @ Rp 2,1jt oleh eng
Showa 7   @ Rp 2,4jt oleh wahyu
Showa 8   @ Rp 5,1jt oleh boed via storm
Showa 9   @ Rp 4,8jt oleh bamb
Showa   10 @ Rp 1,9jt oleh ep
Showa   11 @ Rp 7,2jt oleh 9koi
Showa   12 @ Rp 3,7jt oleh iman
Showa   13 @ Rp 3,5jt oleh 9koi
Showa   14 @ Rp 1,7jt oleh DTm
Showa   15 @ Rp 2,8jt oleh rk
Showa   16 @ Rp 1,6jt oleh qul
Showa   17 @ Rp 1,8jt oleh LV
Showa   18 @ Rp 3,2jt oleh eng
Showa   19 @ Rp 1,4jt oleh puji
Showa   20 @ Rp 3,3jt oleh rk
Showa   21 @ Rp 2,3jt oleh rk
Showa   22 @ Rp 2jt oleh eng
Showa   23 @ Rp 1,9jt oleh Lv

----------


## qclik

showa 8 5,2

----------


## stormeffect

8 5.5 buat om boed

----------


## ciol

Sh 7 : 2,5

----------


## Saung Koi

Kohaku   01 @ Rp 3,3jt oleh tim
Kohaku   02 @ Rp 2,8jt oleh roy
Kohaku   03 @ Rp 4,8jt oleh qc
Kohaku   04 @ Rp 2,8jt oleh osv
Kohaku   05 @ Rp 4jt oleh qc
Kohaku   06 @ Rp 3jt oleh yam
Kohaku   07 @ Rp 3,2jt oleh bang
Kohaku   08 @ Rp 2jt oleh ep
Kohaku   09 @ Rp 2,5jt oleh indrab
Kohaku   11 @ Rp 2,3jt oleh ciol
Kohaku   12 @ Rp 2,5jt oleh ldj
Kohaku   13 @ Rp 7,6jt oleh abi
Kohaku   14 @ Rp 2,3jt oleh iwan

SANKE   01 @ Rp 1,3jt oleh yam
SANKE   02 @ Rp 2,5 jt oleh Bambang
SANKE   03 @ Rp 2,7jt oleh sabh
SANKE   04 @ Rp 2,2jt oleh hendro
SANKE   05 @ Rp 3,1jt oleh ep
SANKE   06 @ Rp 3,1jt oleh ep
SANKE   07 @ Rp 2,2jt oleh LVandCK
SANKE   08 @ Rp 1,3jt oleh dr
SANKE   09 @ Rp 3,1jt oleh qc
SANKE   10 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh yoh
SANKE   11 @ Rp 3,6jt oleh ep

Showa 1   @ Rp 2,9jt oleh ep
Showa 2   @ Rp 4jt oleh Hendro W
Showa 3   @ Rp 3,9jt oleh roy
Showa 4   @ Rp 1,9jt oleh ziec
Showa 5   @ Rp 1,5jt oleh wawan
Showa 6   @ Rp 2,1jt oleh eng
Showa 7   @ Rp 2,5jt oleh ciol
Showa 8   @ Rp 5,5jt oleh boed via storm
Showa 9   @ Rp 4,8jt oleh bamb
Showa   10 @ Rp 1,9jt oleh ep
Showa   11 @ Rp 7,2jt oleh 9koi
Showa   12 @ Rp 3,7jt oleh iman
Showa   13 @ Rp 3,5jt oleh 9koi
Showa   14 @ Rp 1,7jt oleh DTm
Showa   15 @ Rp 2,8jt oleh rk
Showa   16 @ Rp 1,6jt oleh qul
Showa   17 @ Rp 1,8jt oleh LV
Showa   18 @ Rp 3,2jt oleh eng
Showa   19 @ Rp 1,4jt oleh puji
Showa   20 @ Rp 3,3jt oleh rk
Showa   21 @ Rp 2,3jt oleh rk
Showa   22 @ Rp 2jt oleh eng
Showa   23 @ Rp 1,9jt oleh Lv

----------


## rvidella

134.6 jt wuihhhhhh

----------


## qclik

showa 8 5,6

----------


## grinkz01

> Bagaimana dgn si kacamata showa no 1 om


Buat saya sho #01 di kondisi saat ini cuma minus minor di pola aja.....btw pola itu sangat subyektif ya....yang pasti si kacamata ini bakal eye catching banget di kolam dan ditambah lagi dgn beni yg super tebel diantara semua showa yg ikut disini.... :Eek2: .....tinggal berharap ada kejutan dari si sumi.....

----------


## rvidella

16 jt lagi pakan diberikan kpd masing2 peserta 5kg ckk grow value @ 275rb

----------


## stormeffect

SH 8 5.7 buat om boed

----------


## rvidella

Showa no 20 juga rising star buat aku yg suka pola beni abstract om om sekalian

----------


## Saung Koi

Kohaku   01 @ Rp 3,3jt oleh tim
Kohaku   02 @ Rp 2,8jt oleh roy
Kohaku   03 @ Rp 4,8jt oleh qc
Kohaku   04 @ Rp 2,8jt oleh osv
Kohaku   05 @ Rp 4jt oleh qc
Kohaku   06 @ Rp 3jt oleh yam
Kohaku   07 @ Rp 3,2jt oleh bang
Kohaku   08 @ Rp 2jt oleh ep
Kohaku   09 @ Rp 2,5jt oleh indrab
Kohaku   11 @ Rp 2,3jt oleh ciol
Kohaku   12 @ Rp 2,5jt oleh ldj
Kohaku   13 @ Rp 7,6jt oleh abi
Kohaku   14 @ Rp 2,3jt oleh iwan

SANKE   01 @ Rp 1,3jt oleh yam
SANKE   02 @ Rp 2,5 jt oleh Bambang
SANKE   03 @ Rp 2,7jt oleh sabh
SANKE   04 @ Rp 2,2jt oleh hendro
SANKE   05 @ Rp 3,1jt oleh ep
SANKE   06 @ Rp 3,1jt oleh ep
SANKE   07 @ Rp 2,2jt oleh LVandCK
SANKE   08 @ Rp 1,3jt oleh dr
SANKE   09 @ Rp 3,1jt oleh qc
SANKE   10 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh yoh
SANKE   11 @ Rp 3,6jt oleh ep

Showa 1   @ Rp 2,9jt oleh ep
Showa 2   @ Rp 4jt oleh Hendro W
Showa 3   @ Rp 3,9jt oleh roy
Showa 4   @ Rp 1,9jt oleh ziec
Showa 5   @ Rp 1,5jt oleh wawan
Showa 6   @ Rp 2,1jt oleh eng
Showa 7   @ Rp 2,5jt oleh ciol
Showa 8   @ Rp 5,7jt oleh boed via storm
Showa 9   @ Rp 4,8jt oleh bamb
Showa   10 @ Rp 1,9jt oleh ep
Showa   11 @ Rp 7,2jt oleh 9koi
Showa   12 @ Rp 3,7jt oleh iman
Showa   13 @ Rp 3,5jt oleh 9koi
Showa   14 @ Rp 1,7jt oleh DTm
Showa   15 @ Rp 2,8jt oleh rk
Showa   16 @ Rp 1,6jt oleh qul
Showa   17 @ Rp 1,8jt oleh LV
Showa   18 @ Rp 3,2jt oleh eng
Showa   19 @ Rp 1,4jt oleh puji
Showa   20 @ Rp 3,3jt oleh rk
Showa   21 @ Rp 2,3jt oleh rk
Showa   22 @ Rp 2jt oleh eng
Showa   23 @ Rp 1,9jt oleh Lv

----------


## rvidella

But attention at showa no 8 now

----------


## helmywid

[email protected]

----------


## rvidella

1134 kita bubu yuk

----------


## grinkz01

> Buat saya sho #01 di kondisi saat ini cuma minus minor di pola aja.....btw pola itu sangat subyektif ya....yang pasti si kacamata ini bakal eye catching banget di kolam dan ditambah lagi dgn beni yg super tebel diantara semua showa yg ikut disini.........tinggal berharap ada kejutan dari si sumi.....


maaf lupa kalau ini ajang lelang....bukan apre.....sekali lagi maaf buat semuanya

----------


## stormeffect

showa2 yang om dodo bilangin, sebelum om dodo post udah saya kasih tau sama om budi, eh malah nyuruh bid  :: )

----------


## Hendro W

ikut om dodo deh, SH 20 : 3,5 jt

----------


## rvidella

> showa2 yang om dodo bilangin, sebelum om dodo post udah saya kasih tau sama om budi, eh malah nyuruh bid )


Huehehehe sayabg yg nitipi budgetku sdh pd bubu semua

----------


## DrRony

Sanke 3 2,800,000

----------


## rvidella

> ikut om dodo deh, SH 20 : 3,5 jt


Should be good koi pak ..... ini kotamu lg hujan pak ..... dinginnnnnn

----------


## stormeffect

saya udah bilang no 7, eh om boed udah gak bales lagi  :Becky:

----------


## grinkz01

sementara jawara masih dipegang ko13, sho 11, sho 8...... :Flame:

----------


## rvidella

> saya udah bilang no 7, eh om boed udah gak bales lagi


Sama nasib kita kalo gt pak

Pengen yg manis2

Lafarrrrrrrrr


Mike ur dad or u should give nice bekko for my partner lukas here for his recap huehehe

Saung bekko gt loh

----------


## Hendro W

::  kita lagi tuker kota.

----------


## Saung Koi

Kohaku   01 @ Rp 3,3jt oleh tim
Kohaku   02 @ Rp 2,8jt oleh roy
Kohaku   03 @ Rp 4,8jt oleh qc
Kohaku   04 @ Rp 2,8jt oleh osv
Kohaku   05 @ Rp 4jt oleh qc
Kohaku   06 @ Rp 3jt oleh yam
Kohaku   07 @ Rp 3,2jt oleh bang
Kohaku   08 @ Rp 2jt oleh ep
Kohaku   09 @ Rp 2,5jt oleh indrab
Kohaku   11 @ Rp 2,3jt oleh ciol
Kohaku   12 @ Rp 2,5jt oleh ldj
Kohaku   13 @ Rp 7,6jt oleh abi
Kohaku   14 @ Rp 2,3jt oleh iwan

SANKE   01 @ Rp 1,3jt oleh yam
SANKE   02 @ Rp 2,5 jt oleh Bambang
SANKE   03 @ Rp 2,8jt oleh Dr
SANKE   04 @ Rp 2,2jt oleh hendro
SANKE   05 @ Rp 3,1jt oleh ep
SANKE   06 @ Rp 3,1jt oleh ep
SANKE   07 @ Rp 2,2jt oleh LVandCK
SANKE   08 @ Rp 1,3jt oleh dr
SANKE   09 @ Rp 3,1jt oleh qc
SANKE   10 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh yoh
SANKE   11 @ Rp 3,6jt oleh ep

Showa 1   @ Rp 2,9jt oleh ep
Showa 2   @ Rp 4jt oleh Hendro W
Showa 3   @ Rp 3,9jt oleh roy
Showa 4   @ Rp 1,9jt oleh ziec
Showa 5   @ Rp 1,5jt oleh wawan
Showa 6   @ Rp 2,1jt oleh eng
Showa 7   @ Rp 2,5jt oleh ciol
Showa 8   @ Rp 5,7jt oleh boed via storm
Showa 9   @ Rp 4,8jt oleh bamb
Showa   10 @ Rp 1,9jt oleh ep
Showa   11 @ Rp 7,2jt oleh 9koi
Showa   12 @ Rp 3,7jt oleh iman
Showa   13 @ Rp 3,5jt oleh 9koi
Showa   14 @ Rp 1,7jt oleh DTm
Showa   15 @ Rp 2,8jt oleh rk
Showa   16 @ Rp 1,7jt oleh helmyw
Showa   17 @ Rp 1,8jt oleh LV
Showa   18 @ Rp 3,2jt oleh eng
Showa   19 @ Rp 1,4jt oleh puji
Showa   20 @ Rp 3,5jt oleh hendro
Showa   21 @ Rp 2,3jt oleh rk
Showa   22 @ Rp 2jt oleh eng
Showa   23 @ Rp 1,9jt oleh Lv

----------


## rvidella

Sanke 1 nanti yg menang huehehehe

----------


## rvidella

Last minute yaaaa

----------


## qclik

Showa 8 5,8

----------


## LDJ

Whoaaa balapan lagee 
Mantab om qclik

----------


## engky

Para bidder udah pada tidur

----------


## rvidella

> Showa 8 5,8


Extend lagi huhùuuuuuuuuuu

----------


## Saung Koi

> Sama nasib kita kalo gt pak
> 
> Pengen yg manis2
> 
> Lafarrrrrrrrr
> 
> 
> Mike ur dad or u should give nice bekko for my partner lukas here for his recap huehehe
> 
> Saung bekko gt loh


Makan dulu...Nasi Ayam depan RS Telogorejo

Bekkoooo.....hahahaha

----------


## stormeffect

waduh, nyalip ditikungan hampir lolos,
SH 8 6jt Buat om Boed

----------


## qclik

Sh8 6,1jt by qclik

----------


## osvaldia

nambah lagee nih  :Bored:

----------


## Saung Koi

> Showa 8 5,8


Sudah disiapin tempat utk di rekap Om

Kohaku   01 @ Rp 3,3jt oleh tim
Kohaku   02 @ Rp 2,8jt oleh roy
Kohaku   03 @ Rp 4,8jt oleh qc
Kohaku   04 @ Rp 2,8jt oleh osv
Kohaku   05 @ Rp 4jt oleh qc
Kohaku   06 @ Rp 3jt oleh yam
Kohaku   07 @ Rp 3,2jt oleh bang
Kohaku   08 @ Rp 2jt oleh ep
Kohaku   09 @ Rp 2,5jt oleh indrab
Kohaku   11 @ Rp 2,3jt oleh ciol
Kohaku   12 @ Rp 2,5jt oleh ldj
Kohaku   13 @ Rp 7,6jt oleh abi
Kohaku   14 @ Rp 2,3jt oleh iwan

SANKE   01 @ Rp 1,3jt oleh yam
SANKE   02 @ Rp 2,5 jt oleh Bambang
SANKE   03 @ Rp 2,8jt oleh Dr
SANKE   04 @ Rp 2,2jt oleh hendro
SANKE   05 @ Rp 3,1jt oleh ep
SANKE   06 @ Rp 3,1jt oleh ep
SANKE   07 @ Rp 2,2jt oleh LVandCK
SANKE   08 @ Rp 1,3jt oleh dr
SANKE   09 @ Rp 3,1jt oleh qc
SANKE   10 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh yoh
SANKE   11 @ Rp 3,6jt oleh ep

Showa 1   @ Rp 2,9jt oleh ep
Showa 2   @ Rp 4jt oleh Hendro W
Showa 3   @ Rp 3,9jt oleh roy
Showa 4   @ Rp 1,9jt oleh ziec
Showa 5   @ Rp 1,5jt oleh wawan
Showa 6   @ Rp 2,1jt oleh eng
Showa 7   @ Rp 2,5jt oleh ciol
Showa 8   @ Rp 6,1jt oleh qc
Showa 9   @ Rp 4,8jt oleh bamb
Showa   10 @ Rp 1,9jt oleh ep
Showa   11 @ Rp 7,2jt oleh 9koi
Showa   12 @ Rp 3,7jt oleh iman
Showa   13 @ Rp 3,5jt oleh 9koi
Showa   14 @ Rp 1,7jt oleh DTm
Showa   15 @ Rp 2,8jt oleh rk
Showa   16 @ Rp 1,7jt oleh helmyw
Showa   17 @ Rp 1,8jt oleh LV
Showa   18 @ Rp 3,2jt oleh eng
Showa   19 @ Rp 1,4jt oleh puji
Showa   20 @ Rp 3,5jt oleh hendro
Showa   21 @ Rp 2,3jt oleh rk
Showa   22 @ Rp 2jt oleh eng
Showa   23 @ Rp 1,9jt oleh Lv

----------


## stormeffect

:Yo:  Give UP, udah over budget  ::

----------


## rvidella

Showa 8 aja yg masih aktif
Lain ksli kalo ikut lelangan kois bangun ajs jam 11 mlm ya masih aman ya

Kmrn di tegalrejo makan nasi gandul ya

Pak hendro semarang kalo minggu ga enak ya bnyk yg tutup huhuhuhhhu

----------


## engky

:Bored:   :Bored:

----------


## rvidella

> Give UP, udah over budget


Pindahin ke showa no 9 om hahaha

----------


## epoe

sampe jam berapa Om Lukas ? .............................udah selesai makannya ? saya malah belon sempet, habis pulang kantor ...krn sdh injury time terpaksa nongkrongin  :Couch2:

----------


## stormeffect

> Pindahin ke showa no 9 om hahaha


orangnya udah di awang2 om,, next HU ya?kamis ya?

----------


## LDJ

Kayanya udh last minute om..

----------


## epoe

Om Dodo,
Kalo sekarang sedang didepan RS Telogorejo ........................ didepan itu ada resto seafood yg kepiting gorengnya lezat kali ................... :Flypig:

----------


## rvidella

> Om Dodo,
> Kalo sekarang sedang didepan RS Telogorejo ........................ didepan itu ada resto seafood yg kepiting gorengnya lezat kali ...................


Sdh ga ada temennya nih

----------


## rvidella

Wes bar yo? Tunggu partnerku rekap

----------


## grinkz01

lelang ludo, saung and dodo emang seru2.....baru sekali ini ikutan melek...mmg golden time di jam 11 an keatas..... :Tongue:

----------


## Roy Alay

kohaku 13 7,7

----------


## Saung Koi

*OK...LELANG BERAKHIR
11:41 smp 11:45 tidak ada bid*

----------


## LDJ

Amenn dpt seekor
Tq om Dods

----------


## Roy Alay

:High5: hihihiiiii

----------


## stormeffect

wuih masih ada yang nyalip toh  :Bored:

----------


## osvaldia

akhirnyaaaaa  :Faint:

----------


## Saung Koi

> kohaku 13 7,7


Om Roy next time ya...telat 3 menit

----------


## qclik

Tidur2 nice bids all. Thanks ludo & ckk

----------


## epoe

Omzet > 100jt, halaman > 100 halaman.
Lelang > seru, kecepatan update > ekspektasi.

Sukses ni lelang Om Dodo, mudah2an Om Mike juga happy ..........................apresiasi atas breeder lokal ? ..........cukup tinggilah !  :Bathbaby:

----------


## LDJ

Congrats ya to all winner
Sampai ketemu di lombok...

Tq om Lukas udh bantu rekap yg sulit ini

----------


## rvidella

> Omzet > 100jt, halaman > 100 halaman.
> Lelang > seru, kecepatan update > ekspektasi.
> 
> Sukses ni lelang Om Dodo, mudah2an Om Mike juga happy ..........................apresiasi atas breeder lokal ? ..........cukup tinggilah !


 Hope he is n mr ckk are happy

----------


## epoe

> Amenn dpt seekor
> Tq om Dods


Sorry Om Leopold, invite lagi dong .............koq belon muncul2

----------


## Roy Alay

> Om Roy next time ya...telat 3 menit


gpp Ko ...  :Yo:  dapet kohaku and showa ... mayan lah

----------


## LDJ

Iya nih..apa bb sy yg error ya ? Sy coba skrg ya om

----------


## rvidella

Om luke ..... final rekap yo

----------


## helmywid

:Clap2:  syukur dapat dech....., ntah jadi apa...yg penting dapet dulu dech..... :Doh: , namanya juga belajar wk..wk..wk...

----------


## epoe

*Bravo Om Lukas yg sudah update rekapnya dg cepat dan teliti 

Hidup Om Dodo yg telah berhasil fasilitasi sh ikan CKK bisa masuk kesini dan sekaligus GO ditempatnya

and Thanks a lot to MJ Koi / Bro Mike who really share with us how to appreciate and select CKK's Koi*

----------


## rvidella

Makasi semuanya .....

----------


## epoe

Mungkin ini ikan CKK yang terakhir dikeluarin u apresiasi lokal (Koi-s).
Bener2 *the Last of the Moohicans*  :Bowl:

----------


## rvidella

Kohaku   01 @ Rp 3,3jt oleh tim
Kohaku   02 @ Rp 2,8jt oleh roy
Kohaku   03 @ Rp 4,8jt oleh qc
Kohaku   04 @ Rp 2,8jt oleh osv
Kohaku   05 @ Rp 4jt oleh qc
Kohaku   06 @ Rp 3jt oleh yam
Kohaku   07 @ Rp 3,2jt oleh bang
Kohaku   08 @ Rp 2jt oleh ep
Kohaku   09 @ Rp 2,5jt oleh indrab
Kohaku   11 @ Rp 2,3jt oleh ciol
Kohaku   12 @ Rp 2,5jt oleh ldj
Kohaku   13 @ Rp 7,6jt oleh abi
Kohaku   14 @ Rp 2,3jt oleh iwan

SANKE   01 @ Rp 1,3jt oleh yam
SANKE   02 @ Rp 2,5 jt oleh Bambang
SANKE   03 @ Rp 2,8jt oleh Dr
SANKE   04 @ Rp 2,2jt oleh hendro
SANKE   05 @ Rp 3,1jt oleh ep
SANKE   06 @ Rp 3,1jt oleh ep
SANKE   07 @ Rp 2,2jt oleh LVandCK
SANKE   08 @ Rp 1,3jt oleh dr
SANKE   09 @ Rp 3,1jt oleh qc
SANKE   10 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh yoh
SANKE   11 @ Rp 3,6jt oleh ep

Showa 1   @ Rp 2,9jt oleh ep
Showa 2   @ Rp 4jt oleh Hendro W
Showa 3   @ Rp 3,9jt oleh roy
Showa 4   @ Rp 1,9jt oleh ziec
Showa 5   @ Rp 1,5jt oleh wawan
Showa 6   @ Rp 2,1jt oleh eng
Showa 7   @ Rp 2,5jt oleh ciol
Showa 8   @ Rp 6,1jt oleh qc
Showa 9   @ Rp 4,8jt oleh bamb
Showa   10 @ Rp 1,9jt oleh ep
Showa   11 @ Rp 7,2jt oleh 9koi
Showa   12 @ Rp 3,7jt oleh iman
Showa   13 @ Rp 3,5jt oleh 9koi
Showa   14 @ Rp 1,7jt oleh DTm
Showa   15 @ Rp 2,8jt oleh rk
Showa   16 @ Rp 1,7jt oleh helmyw
Showa   17 @ Rp 1,8jt oleh LV
Showa   18 @ Rp 3,2jt oleh eng
Showa   19 @ Rp 1,4jt oleh puji
Showa   20 @ Rp 3,5jt oleh hendro
Showa   21 @ Rp 2,3jt oleh rk
Showa   22 @ Rp 2jt oleh eng
Showa   23 @ Rp 1,9jt oleh Lv

Ini finalnya ya

----------


## Saung Koi

*CONGRATULATION for the WINNER*

Kohaku   01 @ Rp 3,3jt oleh timmy
Kohaku   02 @ Rp 2,8jt oleh roy alay
Kohaku   03 @ Rp 4,8jt oleh qclik
Kohaku   04 @ Rp 2,8jt oleh osvaldia
Kohaku   05 @ Rp 4jt oleh qclik
Kohaku   06 @ Rp 3jt oleh yamato
Kohaku   07 @ Rp 3,2jt oleh bang eed
Kohaku   08 @ Rp 2jt oleh epoe
Kohaku   09 @ Rp 2,5jt oleh indrabudiman_d
Kohaku   11 @ Rp 2,3jt oleh ciol
Kohaku   12 @ Rp 2,5jt oleh ldj
Kohaku   13 @ Rp 7,6jt oleh abi serpong
Kohaku   14 @ Rp 2,3jt oleh iwanskh

SANKE   01 @ Rp 1,3jt oleh yamato
SANKE   02 @ Rp 2,5 jt oleh Bambang
SANKE   03 @ Rp 2,8jt oleh Dr Rony
SANKE   04 @ Rp 2,2jt oleh hendro W
SANKE   05 @ Rp 3,1jt oleh epoe
SANKE   06 @ Rp 3,1jt oleh epoe
SANKE   07 @ Rp 2,2jt oleh LVandCK
SANKE   08 @ Rp 1,3jt oleh Dr Rony
SANKE   09 @ Rp 3,1jt oleh qclik
SANKE   10 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh yohanes86
SANKE   11 @ Rp 3,6jt oleh epoe

Showa 1   @ Rp 2,9jt oleh epoe
Showa 2   @ Rp 4jt oleh Hendro W
Showa 3   @ Rp 3,9jt oleh roy alay
Showa 4   @ Rp 1,9jt oleh zieco
Showa 5   @ Rp 1,5jt oleh wawanwae
Showa 6   @ Rp 2,1jt oleh engky
Showa 7   @ Rp 2,5jt oleh ciol
Showa 8   @ Rp 6,1jt oleh qclik
Showa 9   @ Rp 4,8jt oleh bambang
Showa   10 @ Rp 1,9jt oleh epoe
Showa   11 @ Rp 7,2jt oleh 9koi
Showa   12 @ Rp 3,7jt oleh iman
Showa   13 @ Rp 3,5jt oleh 9koi
Showa   14 @ Rp 1,7jt oleh DTm
Showa   15 @ Rp 2,8jt oleh rk
Showa   16 @ Rp 1,7jt oleh helmywid
Showa   17 @ Rp 1,8jt oleh LVandCK
Showa   18 @ Rp 3,2jt oleh engky
Showa   19 @ Rp 1,4jt oleh pujiono
Showa   20 @ Rp 3,5jt oleh hendro W
Showa   21 @ Rp 2,3jt oleh rk
Showa   22 @ Rp 2jt oleh engky
Showa   23 @ Rp 1,9jt oleh LVandCK

----------


## helmywid

Bos Dodo, coba juga GO ikan produksi Mr Fajar Surya (Surya Koi) donk....
Shiro utsurinya mantab2 lhoh....

----------


## Saung Koi

Total : Rp. 138.100.000,-

----------


## epoe

Mohon Appree-nya Om Om atas ikan eks CKK ini, tks.

----------


## epoe

Yang ini juga tolong appree bgmn nanti prospeknya ...............tengkiu

----------


## rvidella

Lucky draw 
5pcs hikari silkworm: ko 4, ko 12, sh 5, sh 7, sh 13
Ubud 1mlm @ sullys: sh 9, ko 1, sh 3
10 kaos kois: ko 3, 5, 6, 7, 8, 11. Sa 2, 7. Showa 4, 23

Congrats for the winners of luckydraws

----------


## rvidella

Sanke no 2 5 6 pilihanku juga
03 juga 
11 juga 


Wuihhhhhhhhhhh

----------


## rvidella

> Bos Dodo, coba juga GO ikan produksi Mr Fajar Surya (Surya Koi) donk....
> Shiro utsurinya mantab2 lhoh....


Boleh om kmrn yg aku tahu pak fajar dititipi anakanny ckk malahan
Kata pK ckk kalo acara ini sukses dia go kan shironya

----------


## LVandCK

Horeeee.... akhirnya berhasil mendapatkan ikan berpotensi jumbo diharga relative rendah dan masih dikasih bonus hadiah hiburan Kaos 2 unit  :: 
Kalo boleh kaosnya dikasih yang ukuran L dan L ya Bos....
Terima kasih sekali buat DodoKOI and CKK

----------


## osvaldia

KO 4 dpt hikari silkworm ya om dod.. asiiiiik .. lumayan  :Hippie: 
thank you om dodo  :Kiss:

----------


## engky

Lumayan sh6 dapet souvenir hehehe

----------


## pujiono

Bos bayar ikannya kemana nich?

----------


## helmywid

> Boleh om kmrn yg aku tahu pak fajar dititipi anakanny ckk malahan
> Kata pK ckk kalo acara ini sukses dia go kan shironya


Beliau berdua adalah sesepuh koi Indonesia yang sangat kaya pengalaman Bos, sangat idealis...dan benar benar konsen dalam mengembangkan koi berkualitas. Pada awalnya saya merasa aneh juga :Baby: ...koq ikannya polanya rada aneh aneh  :Hand:  (terutama pas kecil2, sehingga meliriknyapun tidak...). Ternyata standard utama terletak pada body...seiring membesarnya ikan, pola yg dulunya ga menarik itu akan terlihat lain... jadi buat ngiler  :Thumb: .

----------


## mjkoi

Congratulation to all the winners and thank you all for the support

----------


## m_yogaswara

Yah, sy salah baca info, sy pikir lelangnya smp tgl 10, ternyata ini bulan 10 ya...sy lg fokus mau endoskopi dulu pagi ini. Yasud, there will always be another great CKK batch, congrats to all winners!!! Sy jagoin K14 dan SA11.

----------


## rvidella

Rek bca*6330377516*& rek mandiri*0060004872598cabang buaran & Rek MEGA*010270029000230*an reynaldo vidella

Untuk pembayarannya

----------


## ardy

Congrat to the bid winner yah, ikan keren2, luckydraw maknyuss...

----------


## Yamato

Sy sudah transfer ya om Dodo. a/n Frederick Sebastian KO06 & SA01 (Rp. 4.3jt)

----------


## indrabudiman_d

Asik asik nisa ikutan GOnya Om Dodo and CKK

----------


## wahyu adiwinanto

Waah kena salip di tikungan disaat mata sudah tidak mau kompromi lg  ::  anyway congratz buat all winners.. semoga coomingsoon jilid II krn acara ini dpt apresiasi yg besar dari pecinta koi.. mantaap sukses om Dodo.. ditunggu lelang" berikutnya..

----------


## boedirawan

congrats, seru abis!

----------


## boedirawan

> Congratulation to all the winners and thank you all for the support


second batch, om?  :Pray:   :Pray:   :Pray:

----------


## helmywid

Om Dodo emang  :Thumb:  :Yo: , sejak awal awal forum koi-s belilau selalu menampilkan sesuatu...mulai dari lelang2 ikan berkualitasnya dg harga murah sampai meningkat pada event KC dan GO. Pada waktu itu saya belum berani ikut lelang om.... :Doh:  karena dana belum mencukupi dan undur diri dari perkoian, bayangkan saja untuk bikin rumah koi diperlukan dana yang....wk..wk..wk.. :Frusty: 
Karena dah ter inveksi....memori yang sekian tahun hilang....muncul lagi (kayak sumi pada shiro  :Becky: ), Alhamdulillah....kolam yang di impikan jadi juga.......meskipun lama banget......he..he...
Om kawan kawan lama pada kemana ya?.....

----------


## iwanskh

Kohaku   14 @ Rp 2,3jt oleh iwanskh..........akhirnya dapat juga..

----------


## DTm

Buat om Epoe Showa no.10 menurut saya bisa bagus,kemaren saya juga mau bid tp kelupaan karena ikut balapan showa 8,tp kalah di last lap :Becky:

----------


## helmywid

> Kohaku   14 @ Rp 2,3jt oleh iwanskh..........akhirnya dapat juga..


Kohaku yang baik bos....ini incaran saya...he..he...
Selamat bos....anda memenangkannya

----------


## iwanskh

> Kohaku yang baik bos....ini incaran saya...he..he...
> Selamat bos....anda memenangkannya


makasih om, masih belajar pilih ikan kok om.

----------


## LDJ

> Total : Rp. 138.100.000,-


NGANTOEKKK....tapi puaz  :Lalala: 

sedikit bantu2 evaluasi hasil lelangnya ya om Dods & om Luks

Total 138,1juta untuk 47 ekor ikan
Start 1jt/ekor jadi @ 2.93juta/ekor (290% up up) beuhh :Yo: .... 
Yang menarik, tingkat partisipasi peserta lelang sangat tinggi, sampai2 dari 47 ikan terbagi rata untuk 26 pemenang (55%), lebih tinggi dari Battle GO sebelumnya yang 'hanya' 36%
Artinya rata-rata 1 pemenang maksimal bungkus pulang 2 ekor, (kecuali om Epoe borong 6 ekor, om qclik sabet 4 ekor, om LVandCK, om Hendro W dan tuan rumah om Engky yang masing-masing boyong 3 ekor)
sembah sujudd... :Hail:  susah dibedain antara ikut lelang sama masuk toko mainan, suka lupa tagihan haha

Lalu untuk group dibagi 4 akhirnya...
Kohaku 14 ekor : kontestannya 13 orang, rame sekali..
Sanke 10 ekor : kontestannya 7 orang, ini peluangnya lebih besar menang di om Epoe pemilik 3 ekor
Showa A 11 ekor : diikuti oleh 9 peserta
Showa B 11 ekor (tmsk Sanke 10 ya..) : ini yang paling seru karena dimiliki 11 orang berbeda, dan bakal jadi group penuh kejutan karena kualitas ikan sama bagusnya

Tapi sekali lagi ini hanya soal statistik om..bila bicara peluang tentu ada ikan unggulan di masing2 grup,
kalau saya boleh memilih :
KO 13 : mike tyson bone with beautiful hi pattern..
SA 11 : very clean shiroji and strong body, sumi raise just in time
SH 11 : balance & deep hi pattern, sumi grow ? definitelyy !
SH 07 : finished sumi in the right place
kuda hitam ? KO 12 ..  :Bathbaby:  karena ikan sendiri...boleh dong subyektif hahahaaha

----------


## epoe

> Buat om Epoe Showa no.10 menurut saya bisa bagus,kemaren saya juga mau bid tp kelupaan karena ikut balapan showa 8,tp kalah di last lap


Saya juga maunya Showa no.8 dan juga no.12 (dari awal dijagain) tapi kan harganya udah jadi gila2an, jadi sbg hiburan bid ini saja. Tapi DTm kan dapat menginap di Bali ?

----------


## Elecson

Selamat untuk semua pemenang bid.

----------


## epoe

> NGANTOEKKK....tapi puaz 
> 
> sedikit bantu2 evaluasi hasil lelangnya ya om Dods & om Luks
> 
> Total 138,1juta untuk 47 ekor ikan
> Start 1jt/ekor jadi @ 2.93juta/ekor (290% up up) beuhh.... 
> Yang menarik, tingkat partisipasi peserta lelang sangat tinggi, sampai2 dari 47 ikan terbagi rata untuk 26 pemenang (55%), lebih tinggi dari Battle GO sebelumnya yang 'hanya' 36%
> Artinya rata-rata 1 pemenang maksimal bungkus pulang 2 ekor, (kecuali om Epoe borong 6 ekor, om qclik sabet 4 ekor, om LVandCK, om Hendro W dan tuan rumah om Engky yang masing-masing boyong 3 ekor)
> sembah sujudd... susah dibedain antara ikut lelang sama masuk toko mainan, suka lupa tagihan haha
> ...


Om Leopold,
Mantap kali ulasannya ini, observasinya bagus dan realistis  :Yo: .............saya sebetulnya sangat kuatir dg tingkat penimpaan di lelang ini yg sangat tinggi (meleng dikit udah ilang, padahal sdh dijagain 3 masing2 jenis dari awal), saya sangat ingin punya ikan CKK yg sulit didapat disini. Akhirnya pada 15 menit terakhir saya pasang jaring aja dg bid agak banyak (meskipun tetap ditimpain, beruntung ada yg ngga suka type nya ...shg dapet itu). Persoalannya ya tadi, tiba2 tagihannya ....ala mak !  :Doh: 

Tapi setelah dipikir2 lagi dan liat komentarnya Om Mike / MJ Koi (dia biasa jual ikan jantan seukuran ini rata2 2,5jt, sedangkan ini betina ....biasanya dia langsung keep u ekspor dg harga berlipat), dan dia masih pelihara ini sampai 6 bulan kedepan. Kalo ukuran segini itu rata2 Tosai, 6 bulan di kolam CKK Lingsar bisa 60cm up (baru masuk Nisai); maka harga segitu sih menurut saya relatif murah ...........kita khan tinggal nunggu saja ?

----------


## Saung Koi

> Lucky draw 
> 5pcs hikari silkworm: ko 4, ko 12, sh 5, sh 7, sh 13
> Ubud 1mlm @ sullys: sh 9, ko 1, sh 3
> 10 kaos kois: ko 3, 5, 6, 7, 8, 11. Sa 2, 7. Showa 4, 23
> 
> Congrats for the winners of luckydraws


*
CONGRATULATION for the WINNER*

*KOHAKU 13 pcs :*
Kohaku   01 @ Rp 3,3jt oleh timmy - Ubud 1mlm @ Sullys
Kohaku   02 @ Rp 2,8jt oleh roy alay
Kohaku   03 @ Rp 4,8jt oleh qclik - Kaos Koi's
Kohaku   04 @ Rp 2,8jt oleh osvaldia - Hikari Silkworm
Kohaku   05 @ Rp 4jt oleh qclik - Kaos Koi's
Kohaku   06 @ Rp 3jt oleh yamato - Kaos Koi's
Kohaku   07 @ Rp 3,2jt oleh bang eed - Kaos Koi's
Kohaku   08 @ Rp 2jt oleh epoe - Kaos Koi's
Kohaku   09 @ Rp 2,5jt oleh indrabudiman_d
Kohaku   11 @ Rp 2,3jt oleh ciol - Kaos Koi's
Kohaku   12 @ Rp 2,5jt oleh ldj - Hikari Silkworm
Kohaku   13 @ Rp 7,6jt oleh abi serpong
Kohaku   14 @ Rp 2,3jt oleh iwanskh

*SANKE 10 pcs :*
Sanke   01 @ Rp 1,3jt oleh yamato
Sanke 02 @ Rp 2,5 jt oleh Bambang - Kaos Koi's
Sanke 03 @ Rp 2,8jt oleh Dr Rony
Sanke 04 @ Rp 2,2jt oleh hendro W
Sanke 05 @ Rp 3,1jt oleh epoe
Sanke 06 @ Rp 3,1jt oleh epoe
Sanke 07 @ Rp 2,2jt oleh LVandCK - Kaos Koi's
Sanke 08 @ Rp 1,3jt oleh Dr Rony
Sanke 09 @ Rp 3,1jt oleh qclik
Sanke 11 @ Rp 3,6jt oleh epoe

*SHOWA GROUP A 12 pcs :*
Showa 1   @ Rp 2,9jt oleh epoe
Showa 2   @ Rp 4jt oleh Hendro W
Showa 3   @ Rp 3,9jt oleh roy alay - Ubud 1mlm @ Sullys
Showa 7   @ Rp 2,5jt oleh ciol - Hikari Silkworm
Showa 8   @ Rp 6,1jt oleh qclik
Showa 9   @ Rp 4,8jt oleh bambang - Ubud 1mlm @ Sullys
Showa   11 @ Rp 7,2jt oleh 9koi
Showa   12 @ Rp 3,7jt oleh iman
Showa   13 @ Rp 3,5jt oleh 9koi - Hikari Silkworm
Showa   15 @ Rp 2,8jt oleh rk
Showa   18 @ Rp 3,2jt oleh engky
Showa   20 @ Rp 3,5jt oleh hendro W

*SHOWA GROUP B 12 pcs :*
Sanke 10 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh yohanes86 ( dari Sanke masuk ke Showa )
Showa 4   @ Rp 1,9jt oleh zieco - Kaos Koi's
Showa 5   @ Rp 1,5jt oleh wawanwae - Hikari Silkworm
Showa 6   @ Rp 2,1jt oleh engky
Showa   10 @ Rp 1,9jt oleh epoe
Showa   14 @ Rp 1,7jt oleh DTm
Showa   16 @ Rp 1,7jt oleh helmywid
Showa   17 @ Rp 1,8jt oleh LVandCK
Showa   19 @ Rp 1,4jt oleh pujiono
Showa   21 @ Rp 2,3jt oleh rk
Showa   22 @ Rp 2jt oleh engky
Showa   23 @ Rp 1,9jt oleh LVandCK - Kaos Koi's

*For Payment...Please Transfer @ Account : REYNALDO VIDELLA*
Rek BCA *6330377516* 
Rek Mandiri *0060004872598* Cabang Buaran
Rek MEGA *010270029000230*




> Pemenang yang akan ditentukan ....
> 
> setiap variety akan ada
> Juara 1: mendapat 5% cash dari omzet variety yang terkumpul
> Juara 2: mendapat 3% cash dari omzet variety yang terkumpul
> Juara 3: mendapat 2% cash dari omzet variety yang terkumpul
> 
> BEST OF THE BEST variety .... akan mendapatkan hadiah dari CKK yang akan ditentukan kemudian ...


*KOHAKU : 43.100.000*
 :First:  Prize : 2.155.000
 :Second:  Prize : 1.293.000
 :Third:  Prize : 862.000

*SANKE : 25.200.000*
 :First:  Prize : 1.260.000
 :Second:  Prize : 756.000
 :Third:  Prize : 504.000

*SHOWA Group A : 48.100.000*
 :First:  Prize : 2.405.000
 :Second:  Prize : 1.443.000
 :Third:  Prize : 962.000

*SHOWA Group B : 21.700.000*
 :First:  Prize : 1.085.000
 :Second:  Prize : 651.000
 :Third:  Prize : 434.000

----------


## iwanskh

waduh Kohaku   14 gak kebagian luckydraws ya om  :Frusty:

----------


## Peyek Koi

Congrats buat semua pemenang... bravo buat EO & CKK, sukses trs buat anda semua.. 
meskipun pulang dg tangan hampa, tp sdh ckp puas dg adrenaline yg lmyn kelojotan hehehee.. maklum msh newbie
semoga bs ikutan lg di next event.. bravo KOI-S   :Clap2:  :Clap2:  :Clap2:

----------


## epoe

Om Dodo,
Lho ngga jadi ada hadiah pelet CKK untuk setiap Koi yg dimenangkan ? (mencapai omzet ttt).
Thanks
 :Doh:

----------


## epoe

> 16 jt lagi pakan diberikan kpd masing2 peserta 5kg ckk grow value @ 275rb


*Bisa ngga perlu beli pakan sampe taon baru* ...................... :Tongue:

----------


## DTm

Saya ga dapat ke Bali malah ga dapat apa2,kan saya cuma dapat showa 14 :Cry:

----------


## helmywid

> Saya ga dapat ke Bali malah ga dapat apa2,kan saya cuma dapat showa 14


Kan dah dapet ikannya bos.... :Yo: , wk..wk..wk...itupun kita dah untung...
Saya malah kepikiran bro MJKOI...... :Doh: , ikan jantannya aja biasa dilepas 2,5 jt.....ini ikan betina dan bergaransi lagi...weleh..weleh...

----------


## Elecson

Mau ke Bali sih bisa. Cuma tidak dapat voucher Suly Resort.  Maaf Om DT. Maybe next time. PM saya aja Om kalau mau nginap di Suly di Ubud.  www.sulyresort.com. 
Terima kasih.  Showa 14 bagus. Siapa tau Im menang Grow Out.

----------


## DTm

> Mau ke Bali sih bisa. Cuma tidak dapat voucher Suly Resort.  Maaf Om DT. Maybe next time. PM saya aja Om kalau mau nginap di Suly di Ubud.  www.sulyresort.com. 
> Terima kasih.  Showa 14 bagus. Siapa tau Im menang Grow Out.


Thank you om boleh juga tuh, saya juga ada Hotel di Tangerang, tuker-tukeran aja om El (*www.tirtamansion.com)*

----------


## Saung Koi

Om2...sy boleh cicipi hotelnya gak...?  :Pray:

----------


## DTm

> Om2...sy boleh cicipi hotelnya gak...?


Boleh om kalo sekalian anter ikan :Becky:  jd ga usah ambil ke baraya ::

----------


## Saung Koi

*CONGRATULATION for the WINNER**S*

*KOHAKU 13 pcs :*
Kohaku   01 @ Rp 3,3jt oleh timmy - Ubud 1mlm @ Sullys
Kohaku   02 @ Rp 2,8jt oleh roy alay
Kohaku   03 @ Rp 4,8jt oleh qclik - Kaos Koi's
Kohaku   04 @ Rp 2,8jt oleh osvaldia - Hikari Silkworm
Kohaku   05 @ Rp 4jt oleh qclik - Kaos Koi's
Kohaku   06 @ Rp 3jt oleh yamato - Kaos Koi's *- PAID*
Kohaku   07 @ Rp 3,2jt oleh bang eed - Kaos Koi's *- PAID*
Kohaku   08 @ Rp 2jt oleh epoe - Kaos Koi's
Kohaku   09 @ Rp 2,5jt oleh indrabudiman_d
Kohaku   11 @ Rp 2,3jt oleh ciol - Kaos Koi's *- PAID*
Kohaku   12 @ Rp 2,5jt oleh ldj - Hikari Silkworm *- PAID*
Kohaku   13 @ Rp 7,6jt oleh abi serpong *- PAID*
Kohaku   14 @ Rp 2,3jt oleh iwanskh

*SANKE 10 pcs :*
Sanke   01 @ Rp 1,3jt oleh yamato *- PAID*
Sanke 02 @ Rp 2,5 jt oleh Bambang - Kaos Koi's
Sanke 03 @ Rp 2,8jt oleh Dr Rony
Sanke 04 @ Rp 2,2jt oleh hendro W
Sanke 05 @ Rp 3,1jt oleh epoe
Sanke 06 @ Rp 3,1jt oleh epoe
Sanke 07 @ Rp 2,2jt oleh LVandCK - Kaos Koi's
Sanke 08 @ Rp 1,3jt oleh Dr Rony
Sanke 09 @ Rp 3,1jt oleh qclik
Sanke 11 @ Rp 3,6jt oleh epoe

*SHOWA GROUP A 12 pcs :*
Showa 1   @ Rp 2,9jt oleh epoe
Showa 2   @ Rp 4jt oleh Hendro W
Showa 3   @ Rp 3,9jt oleh roy alay - Ubud 1mlm @ Sullys
Showa 7   @ Rp 2,5jt oleh ciol - Hikari Silkworm *- PAID*
Showa 8   @ Rp 6,1jt oleh qclik
Showa 9   @ Rp 4,8jt oleh bambang - Ubud 1mlm @ Sullys
Showa   11 @ Rp 7,2jt oleh 9koi
Showa   12 @ Rp 3,7jt oleh iman
Showa   13 @ Rp 3,5jt oleh 9koi - Hikari Silkworm
Showa   15 @ Rp 2,8jt oleh rk
Showa   18 @ Rp 3,2jt oleh engky
Showa   20 @ Rp 3,5jt oleh hendro W

*SHOWA GROUP B 12 pcs :*
Sanke 10 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh yohanes86 ( dari Sanke masuk ke Showa )
Showa 4   @ Rp 1,9jt oleh zieco - Kaos Koi's
Showa 5   @ Rp 1,5jt oleh wawanwae - Hikari Silkworm
Showa 6   @ Rp 2,1jt oleh engky
Showa   10 @ Rp 1,9jt oleh epoe
Showa   14 @ Rp 1,7jt oleh DTm
Showa   16 @ Rp 1,7jt oleh helmywid
Showa   17 @ Rp 1,8jt oleh LVandCK
Showa   19 @ Rp 1,4jt oleh pujiono
Showa   21 @ Rp 2,3jt oleh rk
Showa   22 @ Rp 2jt oleh engky
Showa   23 @ Rp 1,9jt oleh LVandCK - Kaos Koi's

*For Payment...Please Transfer @ Bank Account : REYNALDO VIDELLA*
Rek BCA *6330377516* 
Rek Mandiri *0060004872598* Cabang Buaran
Rek MEGA *010270029000230*

*KOHAKU : 43.100.000*
 :First:  Prize : 2.155.000
 :Second:  Prize : 1.293.000
 :Third:  Prize : 862.000

*SANKE : 25.200.000*
 :First:  Prize : 1.260.000
 :Second:  Prize : 756.000
 :Third:  Prize : 504.000

*SHOWA Group A : 48.100.000*
 :First:  Prize : 2.405.000
 :Second:  Prize : 1.443.000
 :Third:  Prize : 962.000

*SHOWA Group B : 21.700.000*
 :First:  Prize : 1.085.000
 :Second:  Prize : 651.000
 :Third:  Prize : 434.000

----------


## DTm

Punya om Epoe yg bagus menurut saya Sanke 11 sama Showa 10 kebetulan yg showa 10 satu grup lagi :Doh:

----------


## pujiono

Om dodo showa 14 sudah ya paid, bukti transfer via wa

----------


## qclik

Kohaku 3 -4,8
kohaku 5 -4
sanke9 -3,1
showa 8 -6,1
total 18jt sudah trf ke bca bro.

----------


## helmywid

Showa 16 dah terbayar lewat BCA ya bos...
Thx

----------


## engky

Saya udah transfer om sh 6,18,22

----------


## Saung Koi

Siap Om2...ntar sy tunggu konfirm dr Dodo ya...baru direkap...thank you  :Yo:  :Yo:

----------


## DTm

> Om dodo showa 14 sudah ya paid, bukti transfer via wa


 Om puji kayanya ngebid yg showa 19 kok bayar yg showa 14 om?

----------


## LDJ

Hahaha...yg punya-nya protes

----------


## Saung Koi

> Om dodo showa 14 sudah ya paid, bukti transfer via wa





> Om puji kayanya ngebid yg showa 19 kok bayar yg showa 14 om?


Loh...lha Om Daniel mau dibayarin sama Om Puji koq...mau gak hayo...??  :Tape:

----------


## Yohanes_86

Om dodo sanke 10 sdh sy trf, tlg dicek.. trims

----------


## DTm

Bukan protes tapi mau terima kasih sama om puji, salam kenal om :Peace:

----------


## LDJ

Hehehe iya iya juga. Salam kenal om Daniel n om Puji

----------


## Elecson

> Thank you om boleh juga tuh, saya juga ada Hotel di Tangerang, tuker-tukeran aja om El (*www.tirtamansion.com)*


Om DT boleh aja kita tukeran. Good idea.

----------


## DTm

to om El, iya om add pin bb saya 21E613CE mana tau bisa lanjut

----------


## R K

bro. minta no rekening nya

----------


## boedirawan

Kira2 ada showa yg bisa dibungkus gak ya? Sapa tau aja ada yg berubah pikiran

Hehehe

----------


## 9KOI

> Kira2 ada showa yg bisa dibungkus gak ya? Sapa tau aja ada yg berubah pikiran
> 
> Hehehe


Om boedi klo mau showa11 buat om aja, kebetulan saya dapet 2... Biar rame acaranya... 😊

----------


## epoe

> Kohaku 3 -4,8
> kohaku 5 -4
> sanke9 -3,1
> showa 8 -6,1
> total 18jt sudah trf ke bca bro.


Mantaffffffffffffffffs pilhannya *Bro qclik*

----------


## epoe

> Mau ke Bali sih bisa. Cuma tidak dapat voucher Suly Resort.  Maaf Om DT. Maybe next time. PM saya aja Om kalau mau nginap di Suly di Ubud.  www.sulyresort.com. 
> Terima kasih.  Showa 14 bagus. Siapa tau Im menang Grow Out.


Kalo ngga dapet voucher lucky draw, nginep di Suly bisa discount untuk hobbiest Koi-s *Om El* ?

----------


## epoe

> Punya om Epoe yg bagus menurut saya Sanke 11 sama Showa 10 kebetulan yg showa 10 satu grup lagi


Om DTm ngga usah  :Doh:  ...................................ingat bahwa CKK punya kolam ajib, dalam 6 bulan :Peep:  ....ampir semua bisa 60up. Kemudian Beni dan Sumi juga bisa berobah banyak terutama Showanya,  :Gossip: ..................................jadi jangan kaget nanti kalo liat ikannya dan bilang .... *memang ini ikan saya ?*  :Noidea:

----------


## Saung Koi

*CONGRATULATION for the WINNER**S*

*KOHAKU 13 pcs :*
Kohaku   01 @ Rp 3,3jt oleh timmy - Ubud 1mlm @ Sullys
Kohaku   02 @ Rp 2,8jt oleh roy alay
Kohaku   03 @ Rp 4,8jt oleh qclik - Kaos Koi's *- PAID*
Kohaku   04 @ Rp 2,8jt oleh osvaldia - Hikari Silkworm
Kohaku   05 @ Rp 4jt oleh qclik - Kaos Koi's *- PAID*
Kohaku   06 @ Rp 3jt oleh yamato - Kaos Koi's *- PAID*
Kohaku   07 @ Rp 3,2jt oleh bang eed - Kaos Koi's *- PAID*
Kohaku   08 @ Rp 2jt oleh epoe - Kaos Koi's
Kohaku   09 @ Rp 2,5jt oleh indrabudiman_d
Kohaku   11 @ Rp 2,3jt oleh ciol - Kaos Koi's *- PAID*
Kohaku   12 @ Rp 2,5jt oleh ldj - Hikari Silkworm *- PAID*
Kohaku   13 @ Rp 7,6jt oleh abi serpong *- PAID*
Kohaku   14 @ Rp 2,3jt oleh iwanskh

*SANKE 10 pcs :*
Sanke   01 @ Rp 1,3jt oleh yamato *- PAID*
Sanke 02 @ Rp 2,5 jt oleh Bambang - Kaos Koi's
Sanke 03 @ Rp 2,8jt oleh Dr Rony
Sanke 04 @ Rp 2,2jt oleh hendro W *- PAID*
Sanke 05 @ Rp 3,1jt oleh epoe
Sanke 06 @ Rp 3,1jt oleh epoe
Sanke 07 @ Rp 2,2jt oleh LVandCK - Kaos Koi's
Sanke 08 @ Rp 1,3jt oleh Dr Rony
Sanke 09 @ Rp 3,1jt oleh qclik *- PAID*
Sanke 11 @ Rp 3,6jt oleh epoe

*SHOWA GROUP A 12 pcs :*
Showa 1   @ Rp 2,9jt oleh epoe
Showa 2   @ Rp 4jt oleh Hendro W *- PAID*
Showa 3   @ Rp 3,9jt oleh roy alay - Ubud 1mlm @ Sullys
Showa 7   @ Rp 2,5jt oleh ciol - Hikari Silkworm *- PAID*
Showa 8   @ Rp 6,1jt oleh qclik *- PAID*
Showa 9   @ Rp 4,8jt oleh bambang - Ubud 1mlm @ Sullys
Showa   11 @ Rp 7,2jt oleh 9koi
Showa   12 @ Rp 3,7jt oleh iman
Showa   13 @ Rp 3,5jt oleh 9koi - Hikari Silkworm
Showa   15 @ Rp 2,8jt oleh rk
Showa   18 @ Rp 3,2jt oleh engky *- PAID*
Showa   20 @ Rp 3,5jt oleh hendro W *- PAID*

*SHOWA GROUP B 12 pcs :*
Sanke 10 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh yohanes86 ( dari Sanke masuk ke Showa ) *- PAID*
Showa 4   @ Rp 1,9jt oleh zieco - Kaos Koi's
Showa 5   @ Rp 1,5jt oleh wawanwae - Hikari Silkworm
Showa 6   @ Rp 2,1jt oleh engky *- PAID*
Showa   10 @ Rp 1,9jt oleh epoe
Showa   14 @ Rp 1,7jt oleh DTm
Showa   16 @ Rp 1,7jt oleh helmywid *- PAID*
Showa   17 @ Rp 1,8jt oleh LVandCK
Showa   19 @ Rp 1,4jt oleh pujiono *- PAID*
Showa   21 @ Rp 2,3jt oleh rk
Showa   22 @ Rp 2jt oleh engky *- PAID*
Showa   23 @ Rp 1,9jt oleh LVandCK - Kaos Koi's

*For Payment...Please Transfer @ Bank Account : REYNALDO VIDELLA*
Rek BCA *6330377516* 
Rek Mandiri *0060004872598* Cabang Buaran
Rek MEGA *010270029000230*

*KOHAKU : 43.100.000*
 :First:  Prize : 2.155.000
 :Second:  Prize : 1.293.000
 :Third:  Prize : 862.000

*SANKE : 25.200.000*
 :First:  Prize : 1.260.000
 :Second:  Prize : 756.000
 :Third:  Prize : 504.000

*SHOWA Group A : 48.100.000*
 :First:  Prize : 2.405.000
 :Second:  Prize : 1.443.000
 :Third:  Prize : 962.000

*SHOWA Group B : 21.700.000*
 :First:  Prize : 1.085.000
 :Second:  Prize : 651.000
 :Third:  Prize : 434.000

----------


## Saung Koi

*For Payment...Please Transfer @ Bank Account : REYNALDO VIDELLA*
Rek BCA *6330377516* 
Rek Mandiri *0060004872598* Cabang Buaran
Rek MEGA *010270029000230*





> bro. minta no rekening nya


ada diatas tuh Om...account-nya
thanx ya... :Thumb:

----------


## indrabudiman_d

om Lukas, pembayaran lunas ya untuk KO9. aku tadi sudah kirim receipt transfernya via WA ke om Dodo. thanks

----------


## LVandCK

Bos Dodo mohon maaf kemarin Istri saya masuk RS sehingga saya masih belum melakukan pelunasan. Tapi besok pasti saya transfer. Mohon maaf karena keterlambatan pembayarannya.
Terima kasih Bos.

----------


## LDJ

Moga2 istri lekas sembuh om

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Tenang om Dodo orang baik kok.. 
Semoga istri nya cepet sembuh y om...

----------


## indrabudiman_d

om hendrick, cepat sembuh untuk istrinya ya

----------


## LVandCK

Terima kasih untuk supportnya. Istri saya melahirkan pagi ini. Sekarang Istri dan anak sudah dalam kondisi baik, tinggal pemulihan saja.
Sekali lagi saya mengucapkan terima kasih atas dukungan teman2 koi-s semua.

----------


## LDJ

Ow masuk RS melahirkan tohh ? Wah selamat ya om...klo bisa upload fotonya biar di-xxxx....sshht ga sopan hehe maap2

Moga2 istri n anak lekas pulih n sehat2 n lancar2 sampai kumpul lagi di rumah

----------


## helmywid

> Terima kasih untuk supportnya. Istri saya melahirkan pagi ini. Sekarang Istri dan anak sudah dalam kondisi baik, tinggal pemulihan saja.
> Sekali lagi saya mengucapkan terima kasih atas dukungan teman2 koi-s semua.


Selamat yach Bos....

----------


## ardy

Congrat Om LVandCK

----------


## iwanskh

Kohaku   14 @ Rp 2,3jt oleh iwanskh sudah transfer via BCA ya om.

----------


## R K

Sy udah transfer sho 15 ama sho 21 total 5.1 jt
tolong di cek ya

----------


## rvidella

I am back tp bsk br update ya
Br plg dr karimun jawa hehehe muerahhhh semua
Abang kobongggggg

----------


## Saung Koi

*CONGRATULATION for the WINNER**S*

*KOHAKU 13 pcs :*
Kohaku   01 @ Rp 3,3jt oleh timmy - Ubud 1mlm @ Sullys
Kohaku   02 @ Rp 2,8jt oleh roy alay *- PAID*
Kohaku   03 @ Rp 4,8jt oleh qclik - Kaos Koi's *- PAID*
Kohaku   04 @ Rp 2,8jt oleh osvaldia - Hikari Silkworm
Kohaku   05 @ Rp 4jt oleh qclik - Kaos Koi's *- PAID*
Kohaku   06 @ Rp 3jt oleh yamato - Kaos Koi's *- PAID*
Kohaku   07 @ Rp 3,2jt oleh bang eed - Kaos Koi's *- PAID*
Kohaku   08 @ Rp 2jt oleh epoe - Kaos Koi's *- PAID*
Kohaku   09 @ Rp 2,5jt oleh indrabudiman_d *- PAID*
Kohaku   11 @ Rp 2,3jt oleh ciol - Kaos Koi's *- PAID*
Kohaku   12 @ Rp 2,5jt oleh ldj - Hikari Silkworm *- PAID*
Kohaku   13 @ Rp 7,6jt oleh abi serpong *- PAID*
Kohaku   14 @ Rp 2,3jt oleh iwanskh *- PAID*

*SANKE 10 pcs :*
Sanke   01 @ Rp 1,3jt oleh yamato *- PAID*
Sanke 02 @ Rp 2,5 jt oleh Bambang - Kaos Koi's
Sanke 03 @ Rp 2,8jt oleh Dr Rony
Sanke 04 @ Rp 2,2jt oleh hendro W *- PAID*
Sanke 05 @ Rp 3,1jt oleh epoe *- PAID*
Sanke 06 @ Rp 3,1jt oleh epoe *- PAID*
Sanke 07 @ Rp 2,2jt oleh LVandCK - Kaos Koi's
Sanke 08 @ Rp 1,3jt oleh Dr Rony
Sanke 09 @ Rp 3,1jt oleh qclik *- PAID*
Sanke 11 @ Rp 3,6jt oleh epoe *- PAID*

*SHOWA GROUP A 12 pcs :*
Showa 1   @ Rp 2,9jt oleh epoe *- PAID*
Showa 2   @ Rp 4jt oleh Hendro W *- PAID*
Showa 3   @ Rp 3,9jt oleh roy alay - Ubud 1mlm @ Sullys *- PAID*
Showa 7   @ Rp 2,5jt oleh ciol - Hikari Silkworm *- PAID*
Showa 8   @ Rp 6,1jt oleh qclik *- PAID*
Showa 9   @ Rp 4,8jt oleh bambang - Ubud 1mlm @ Sullys
Showa   11 @ Rp 7,2jt oleh 9koi
Showa   12 @ Rp 3,7jt oleh iman *- PAID*
Showa   13 @ Rp 3,5jt oleh 9koi - Hikari Silkworm
Showa   15 @ Rp 2,8jt oleh rk *- PAID*
Showa   18 @ Rp 3,2jt oleh engky *- PAID*
Showa   20 @ Rp 3,5jt oleh hendro W *- PAID*

*SHOWA GROUP B 12 pcs :*
Sanke 10 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh yohanes86 ( dari Sanke masuk ke Showa ) *- PAID*
Showa 4   @ Rp 1,9jt oleh zieco - Kaos Koi's
Showa 5   @ Rp 1,5jt oleh wawanwae - Hikari Silkworm
Showa 6   @ Rp 2,1jt oleh engky *- PAID*
Showa   10 @ Rp 1,9jt oleh epoe *- PAID*
Showa   14 @ Rp 1,7jt oleh DTm
Showa   16 @ Rp 1,7jt oleh helmywid *- PAID*
Showa   17 @ Rp 1,8jt oleh LVandCK
Showa   19 @ Rp 1,4jt oleh pujiono *- PAID*
Showa   21 @ Rp 2,3jt oleh rk *- PAID*
Showa   22 @ Rp 2jt oleh engky *- PAID*
Showa   23 @ Rp 1,9jt oleh LVandCK - Kaos Koi's

*For Payment...Please Transfer @ Bank Account : REYNALDO VIDELLA*
Rek BCA *6330377516* 
Rek Mandiri *0060004872598* Cabang Buaran
Rek MEGA *010270029000230*

*KOHAKU : 43.100.000*
 :First:  Prize : 2.155.000
 :Second:  Prize : 1.293.000
 :Third:  Prize : 862.000

*SANKE : 25.200.000*
 :First:  Prize : 1.260.000
 :Second:  Prize : 756.000
 :Third:  Prize : 504.000

*SHOWA Group A : 48.100.000*
 :First:  Prize : 2.405.000
 :Second:  Prize : 1.443.000
 :Third:  Prize : 962.000

*SHOWA Group B : 21.700.000*
 :First:  Prize : 1.085.000
 :Second:  Prize : 651.000
 :Third:  Prize : 434.000

----------


## rvidella

Makasih to my partner in crime eh koi

Makasih kois n supporters event ini

----------


## epoe

> I am back tp bsk br update ya
> Br plg dr karimun jawa hehehe muerahhhh semua
> Abang kobongggggg


Noney Moon opo Om Dodo, koq alan alan wae ..............................Puncak, Lembang, Bandung, Semarang, Karimu Jawa, ...mboh endi maneh  :Yo:

----------


## rvidella

> Noney Moon opo Om Dodo, koq alan alan wae ..............................Puncak, Lembang, Bandung, Semarang, Karimu Jawa, ...mboh endi maneh


Munas apki sek
Oct 24 - nov 3: jpn
Nov 7 bali nginep mulia horeeeee istri dpt jatah kamar huehehe

----------


## rvidella

*CONFIRMING


**CONGRATULATION for the WINNER**S*

*KOHAKU 13 pcs :*
Kohaku   01 @ Rp 3,3jt oleh timmy - Ubud 1mlm @ Sullys - *PAID*
Kohaku   02 @ Rp 2,8jt oleh roy alay *- PAID*
Kohaku   03 @ Rp 4,8jt oleh qclik - Kaos Koi's *- PAID*
Kohaku   04 @ Rp 2,8jt oleh osvaldia - Hikari Silkworm
Kohaku   05 @ Rp 4jt oleh qclik - Kaos Koi's *- PAID*
Kohaku   06 @ Rp 3jt oleh yamato - Kaos Koi's *- PAID*
Kohaku   07 @ Rp 3,2jt oleh bang eed - Kaos Koi's *- PAID*
Kohaku   08 @ Rp 2jt oleh epoe - Kaos Koi's *- PAID*
Kohaku   09 @ Rp 2,5jt oleh indrabudiman_d *- PAID*
Kohaku   11 @ Rp 2,3jt oleh ciol - Kaos Koi's *- PAID*
Kohaku   12 @ Rp 2,5jt oleh ldj - Hikari Silkworm *- PAID*
Kohaku   13 @ Rp 7,6jt oleh abi serpong *- PAID*
Kohaku   14 @ Rp 2,3jt oleh iwanskh *- PAID*

*SANKE 10 pcs :*
Sanke   01 @ Rp 1,3jt oleh yamato *- PAID*
Sanke 02 @ Rp 2,5 jt oleh Bambang - Kaos Koi's *- PAID*
Sanke 03 @ Rp 2,8jt oleh Dr Rony
Sanke 04 @ Rp 2,2jt oleh hendro W *- PAID*
Sanke 05 @ Rp 3,1jt oleh epoe *- PAID*
Sanke 06 @ Rp 3,1jt oleh epoe *- PAID*
Sanke 07 @ Rp 2,2jt oleh LVandCK - Kaos Koi's
Sanke 08 @ Rp 1,3jt oleh Dr Rony
Sanke 09 @ Rp 3,1jt oleh qclik *- PAID*
Sanke 11 @ Rp 3,6jt oleh epoe *- PAID*

*SHOWA GROUP A 12 pcs :*
Showa 1   @ Rp 2,9jt oleh epoe *- PAID*
Showa 2   @ Rp 4jt oleh Hendro W *- PAID*
Showa 3   @ Rp 3,9jt oleh roy alay - Ubud 1mlm @ Sullys *- PAID*
Showa 7   @ Rp 2,5jt oleh ciol - Hikari Silkworm *- PAID*
Showa 8   @ Rp 6,1jt oleh qclik *- PAID*
Showa 9   @ Rp 4,8jt oleh bambang - Ubud 1mlm @ Sullys *- PAID*
Showa   11 @ Rp 7,2jt oleh 9koi
Showa   12 @ Rp 3,7jt oleh iman *- PAID*
Showa   13 @ Rp 3,5jt oleh 9koi - Hikari Silkworm
Showa   15 @ Rp 2,8jt oleh rk *- PAID*
Showa   18 @ Rp 3,2jt oleh engky *- PAID*
Showa   20 @ Rp 3,5jt oleh hendro W *- PAID*

*SHOWA GROUP B 12 pcs :*
Sanke 10 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh yohanes86 ( dari Sanke masuk ke Showa ) *- PAID*
Showa 4   @ Rp 1,9jt oleh zieco - Kaos Koi's
Showa 5   @ Rp 1,5jt oleh wawanwae - Hikari Silkworm
Showa 6   @ Rp 2,1jt oleh engky *- PAID*
Showa   10 @ Rp 1,9jt oleh epoe *- PAID*
Showa   14 @ Rp 1,7jt oleh DTm
Showa   16 @ Rp 1,7jt oleh helmywid *- PAID*
Showa   17 @ Rp 1,8jt oleh LVandCK
Showa   19 @ Rp 1,4jt oleh pujiono *- PAID*
Showa   21 @ Rp 2,3jt oleh rk *- PAID*
Showa   22 @ Rp 2jt oleh engky *- PAID*
Showa   23 @ Rp 1,9jt oleh LVandCK - Kaos Koi's

*For Payment...Please Transfer @ Bank Account : REYNALDO VIDELLA*
Rek BCA *6330377516* 
Rek Mandiri *0060004872598* Cabang Buaran
Rek MEGA *010270029000230*

*KOHAKU : 43.100.000*
 :First:  Prize : 2.155.000
 :Second:  Prize : 1.293.000
 :Third:  Prize : 862.000

*SANKE : 25.200.000*
 :First:  Prize : 1.260.000
 :Second:  Prize : 756.000
 :Third:  Prize : 504.000

*SHOWA Group A : 48.100.000*
 :First:  Prize : 2.405.000
 :Second:  Prize : 1.443.000
 :Third:  Prize : 962.000

*SHOWA Group B : 21.700.000*
 :First:  Prize : 1.085.000
 :Second:  Prize : 651.000
 :Third:  Prize : 434.000

----------


## Saung Koi

*CONFIRMING

**CONGRATULATION for the WINNER**S*

*KOHAKU 13 pcs :*
Kohaku   01 @ Rp 3,3jt oleh timmy - Ubud 1mlm @ Sullys - *PAID*
Kohaku   02 @ Rp 2,8jt oleh roy alay *- PAID*
Kohaku   03 @ Rp 4,8jt oleh qclik - Kaos Koi's *- PAID*
Kohaku   04 @ Rp 2,8jt oleh osvaldia - Hikari Silkworm
Kohaku   05 @ Rp 4jt oleh qclik - Kaos Koi's *- PAID*
Kohaku   06 @ Rp 3jt oleh yamato - Kaos Koi's *- PAID*
Kohaku   07 @ Rp 3,2jt oleh bang eed - Kaos Koi's *- PAID*
Kohaku   08 @ Rp 2jt oleh epoe - Kaos Koi's *- PAID*
Kohaku   09 @ Rp 2,5jt oleh indrabudiman_d *- PAID*
Kohaku   11 @ Rp 2,3jt oleh ciol - Kaos Koi's *- PAID*
Kohaku   12 @ Rp 2,5jt oleh ldj - Hikari Silkworm *- PAID*
Kohaku   13 @ Rp 7,6jt oleh abi serpong *- PAID*
Kohaku   14 @ Rp 2,3jt oleh iwanskh *- PAID*

*SANKE 10 pcs :*
Sanke   01 @ Rp 1,3jt oleh yamato *- PAID*
Sanke 02 @ Rp 2,5 jt oleh Bambang - Kaos Koi's *- PAID*
Sanke 03 @ Rp 2,8jt oleh Dr Rony
Sanke 04 @ Rp 2,2jt oleh hendro W *- PAID*
Sanke 05 @ Rp 3,1jt oleh epoe *- PAID*
Sanke 06 @ Rp 3,1jt oleh epoe *- PAID*
Sanke 07 @ Rp 2,2jt oleh LVandCK - Kaos Koi's
Sanke 08 @ Rp 1,3jt oleh Dr Rony
Sanke 09 @ Rp 3,1jt oleh qclik *- PAID*
Sanke 11 @ Rp 3,6jt oleh epoe *- PAID*

*SHOWA GROUP A 12 pcs :*
Showa 1   @ Rp 2,9jt oleh epoe *- PAID*
Showa 2   @ Rp 4jt oleh Hendro W *- PAID*
Showa 3   @ Rp 3,9jt oleh roy alay - Ubud 1mlm @ Sullys *- PAID*
Showa 7   @ Rp 2,5jt oleh ciol - Hikari Silkworm *- PAID*
Showa 8   @ Rp 6,1jt oleh qclik *- PAID*
Showa 9   @ Rp 4,8jt oleh bambang - Ubud 1mlm @ Sullys *- PAID*
Showa   11 @ Rp 7,2jt oleh 9koi
Showa   12 @ Rp 3,7jt oleh iman *- PAID*
Showa   13 @ Rp 3,5jt oleh 9koi - Hikari Silkworm
Showa   15 @ Rp 2,8jt oleh rk *- PAID*
Showa   18 @ Rp 3,2jt oleh engky *- PAID*
Showa   20 @ Rp 3,5jt oleh hendro W *- PAID*

*SHOWA GROUP B 12 pcs :*
Sanke 10 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh yohanes86 ( dari Sanke masuk ke Showa ) *- PAID*
Showa 4   @ Rp 1,9jt oleh zieco - Kaos Koi's
Showa 5   @ Rp 1,5jt oleh wawanwae - Hikari Silkworm
Showa 6   @ Rp 2,1jt oleh engky *- PAID*
Showa   10 @ Rp 1,9jt oleh epoe *- PAID*
Showa   14 @ Rp 1,7jt oleh DTm *- PAID*
Showa   16 @ Rp 1,7jt oleh helmywid *- PAID*
Showa   17 @ Rp 1,8jt oleh LVandCK
Showa   19 @ Rp 1,4jt oleh pujiono *- PAID*
Showa   21 @ Rp 2,3jt oleh rk *- PAID*
Showa   22 @ Rp 2jt oleh engky *- PAID*
Showa   23 @ Rp 1,9jt oleh LVandCK - Kaos Koi's

*For Payment...Please Transfer @ Bank Account : REYNALDO VIDELLA*
Rek BCA *6330377516* 
Rek Mandiri *0060004872598* Cabang Buaran
Rek MEGA *010270029000230*

*KOHAKU : 43.100.000*
 :First:  Prize : 2.155.000
 :Second:  Prize : 1.293.000
 :Third:  Prize : 862.000

*SANKE : 25.200.000*
 :First:  Prize : 1.260.000
 :Second:  Prize : 756.000
 :Third:  Prize : 504.000

*SHOWA Group A : 48.100.000*
 :First:  Prize : 2.405.000
 :Second:  Prize : 1.443.000
 :Third:  Prize : 962.000

*SHOWA Group B : 21.700.000*
 :First:  Prize : 1.085.000
 :Second:  Prize : 651.000
 :Third:  Prize : 434.000

----------


## Saung Koi

> Munas apki sek
> Oct 24 - nov 3: jpn
> Nov 7 bali nginep mulia horeeeee istri dpt jatah kamar huehehe


iiiiitttuuuuutttt.............. :Bathbaby:

----------


## rvidella

> iiiiitttuuuuutttt..............


hayukkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
nov 15-17 pengen ke china
international pet show ..... @ guang zhou

----------


## LVandCK

Bos Dodo saya barusan transfer 5.9jt ke rekening BCA dari rekening BRI dengan keterangan saya masukan 200882.
Terima kasih atas kesabarannya.
LVandCK

----------


## Yamato

om dodo, kaos Kois nya kapan di kirimnya?  ::

----------


## rvidella

*
**please check lagi ya:
Kaos KOI-S pada mau ukuran L semua ya?

*Buat pengiriman lucky draw:
Send me contact information alamat delivery ke
[email protected] atau +628170922688 atau pin BB 236a0d5d*

**

CONFIRMING

**CONGRATULATION for the WINNER**S*

*KOHAKU 13 pcs :*
Kohaku   01 @ Rp 3,3jt oleh timmy - Ubud 1mlm @ Sullys - *PAID*
Kohaku   02 @ Rp 2,8jt oleh roy alay *- PAID*
Kohaku   03 @ Rp 4,8jt oleh qclik - Kaos Koi's *- PAID*
Kohaku   04 @ Rp 2,8jt oleh osvaldia - Hikari Silkworm
Kohaku   05 @ Rp 4jt oleh qclik - Kaos Koi's *- PAID*
Kohaku   06 @ Rp 3jt oleh yamato - Kaos Koi's *- PAID*
Kohaku   07 @ Rp 3,2jt oleh bang eed - Kaos Koi's *- PAID*
Kohaku   08 @ Rp 2jt oleh epoe - Kaos Koi's *- PAID*
Kohaku   09 @ Rp 2,5jt oleh indrabudiman_d *- PAID*
Kohaku   11 @ Rp 2,3jt oleh ciol - Kaos Koi's *- PAID*
Kohaku   12 @ Rp 2,5jt oleh ldj - Hikari Silkworm *- PAID*
Kohaku   13 @ Rp 7,6jt oleh abi serpong *- PAID*
Kohaku   14 @ Rp 2,3jt oleh iwanskh *- PAID*

*SANKE 10 pcs :*
Sanke   01 @ Rp 1,3jt oleh yamato *- PAID*
Sanke 02 @ Rp 2,5 jt oleh Bambang - Kaos Koi's *- PAID*
Sanke 03 @ Rp 2,8jt oleh Dr Rony
Sanke 04 @ Rp 2,2jt oleh hendro W *- PAID*
Sanke 05 @ Rp 3,1jt oleh epoe *- PAID*
Sanke 06 @ Rp 3,1jt oleh epoe *- PAID*
Sanke 07 @ Rp 2,2jt oleh LVandCK - Kaos Koi's *- PAID*
Sanke 08 @ Rp 1,3jt oleh Dr Rony
Sanke 09 @ Rp 3,1jt oleh qclik *- PAID*
Sanke 11 @ Rp 3,6jt oleh epoe *- PAID*

*SHOWA GROUP A 12 pcs :*
Showa 1   @ Rp 2,9jt oleh epoe *- PAID*
Showa 2   @ Rp 4jt oleh Hendro W *- PAID*
Showa 3   @ Rp 3,9jt oleh roy alay - Ubud 1mlm @ Sullys *- PAID*
Showa 7   @ Rp 2,5jt oleh ciol - Hikari Silkworm *- PAID*
Showa 8   @ Rp 6,1jt oleh qclik *- PAID*
Showa 9   @ Rp 4,8jt oleh bambang - Ubud 1mlm @ Sullys *- PAID*
Showa   11 @ Rp 7,2jt oleh 9koi
Showa   12 @ Rp 3,7jt oleh iman *- PAID*
Showa   13 @ Rp 3,5jt oleh 9koi - Hikari Silkworm
Showa   15 @ Rp 2,8jt oleh rk *- PAID*
Showa   18 @ Rp 3,2jt oleh engky *- PAID*
Showa   20 @ Rp 3,5jt oleh hendro W *- PAID*

*SHOWA GROUP B 12 pcs :*
Sanke 10 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh yohanes86 ( dari Sanke masuk ke Showa ) *- PAID*
Showa 4   @ Rp 1,9jt oleh zieco - Kaos Koi's
Showa 5   @ Rp 1,5jt oleh wawanwae - Hikari Silkworm
Showa 6   @ Rp 2,1jt oleh engky *- PAID*
Showa   10 @ Rp 1,9jt oleh epoe *- PAID*
Showa   14 @ Rp 1,7jt oleh DTm *- PAID*
Showa   16 @ Rp 1,7jt oleh helmywid *- PAID*
Showa   17 @ Rp 1,8jt oleh LVandCK *- PAID*
Showa   19 @ Rp 1,4jt oleh pujiono *- PAID*
Showa   21 @ Rp 2,3jt oleh rk *- PAID*
Showa   22 @ Rp 2jt oleh engky *- PAID*
Showa   23 @ Rp 1,9jt oleh LVandCK - Kaos Koi's *- PAID*


*For Payment...Please Transfer @ Bank Account : REYNALDO VIDELLA*
Rek BCA *6330377516* 
Rek Mandiri *0060004872598* Cabang Buaran
Rek MEGA *010270029000230*

*KOHAKU : 43.100.000*
 :First:  Prize : 2.155.000
 :Second:  Prize : 1.293.000
 :Third:  Prize : 862.000

*SANKE : 25.200.000*
 :First:  Prize : 1.260.000
 :Second:  Prize : 756.000
 :Third:  Prize : 504.000

*SHOWA Group A : 48.100.000*
 :First:  Prize : 2.405.000
 :Second:  Prize : 1.443.000
 :Third:  Prize : 962.000

*SHOWA Group B : 21.700.000*
 :First:  Prize : 1.085.000
 :Second:  Prize : 651.000
 :Third:  Prize : 434.000

----------


## rvidella

*ini so far sih pesanan L semua

**please check lagi ya:
Kaos KOI-S pada mau ukuran L semua ya?

*Buat pengiriman lucky draw:
Send me contact information alamat delivery ke
[email protected] atau +628170922688 atau pin BB 236a0d5d*

**

CONFIRMING

**CONGRATULATION for the WINNER**S*

*KOHAKU 13 pcs :*
Kohaku   01 @ Rp 3,3jt oleh timmy - Ubud 1mlm @ Sullys - *PAID*
Kohaku   02 @ Rp 2,8jt oleh roy alay *- PAID*
Kohaku   03 @ Rp 4,8jt oleh qclik - Kaos Koi's *- PAID*
Kohaku   04 @ Rp 2,8jt oleh osvaldia - Hikari Silkworm *- PAID 1,2jt*
Kohaku   05 @ Rp 4jt oleh qclik - Kaos Koi's *- PAID*
Kohaku   06 @ Rp 3jt oleh yamato - Kaos Koi's *- PAID*
Kohaku   07 @ Rp 3,2jt oleh bang eed - Kaos Koi's *- PAID*
Kohaku   08 @ Rp 2jt oleh epoe - Kaos Koi's *- PAID*
Kohaku   09 @ Rp 2,5jt oleh indrabudiman_d *- PAID*
Kohaku   11 @ Rp 2,3jt oleh ciol - Kaos Koi's *- PAID*
Kohaku   12 @ Rp 2,5jt oleh ldj - Hikari Silkworm *- PAID*
Kohaku   13 @ Rp 7,6jt oleh abi serpong *- PAID*
Kohaku   14 @ Rp 2,3jt oleh iwanskh *- PAID*

*SANKE 10 pcs :*
Sanke   01 @ Rp 1,3jt oleh yamato *- PAID*
Sanke 02 @ Rp 2,5 jt oleh Bambang - Kaos Koi's *- PAID*
Sanke 03 @ Rp 2,8jt oleh Dr Rony
Sanke 04 @ Rp 2,2jt oleh hendro W *- PAID*
Sanke 05 @ Rp 3,1jt oleh epoe *- PAID*
Sanke 06 @ Rp 3,1jt oleh epoe *- PAID*
Sanke 07 @ Rp 2,2jt oleh LVandCK - Kaos Koi's *- PAID*
Sanke 08 @ Rp 1,3jt oleh Dr Rony
Sanke 09 @ Rp 3,1jt oleh qclik *- PAID*
Sanke 11 @ Rp 3,6jt oleh epoe *- PAID*

*SHOWA GROUP A 12 pcs :*
Showa 1   @ Rp 2,9jt oleh epoe *- PAID*
Showa 2   @ Rp 4jt oleh Hendro W *- PAID*
Showa 3   @ Rp 3,9jt oleh roy alay - Ubud 1mlm @ Sullys *- PAID*
Showa 7   @ Rp 2,5jt oleh ciol - Hikari Silkworm *- PAID*
Showa 8   @ Rp 6,1jt oleh qclik *- PAID*
Showa 9   @ Rp 4,8jt oleh bambang - Ubud 1mlm @ Sullys *- PAID*
Showa   11 @ Rp 7,2jt oleh 9koi *- PAID*
Showa   12 @ Rp 3,7jt oleh iman *- PAID*
Showa   13 @ Rp 3,5jt oleh 9koi - Hikari Silkworm *- PAID*
Showa   15 @ Rp 2,8jt oleh rk *- PAID*
Showa   18 @ Rp 3,2jt oleh engky *- PAID*
Showa   20 @ Rp 3,5jt oleh hendro W *- PAID*

*SHOWA GROUP B 12 pcs :*
Sanke 10 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh yohanes86 ( dari Sanke masuk ke Showa ) *- PAID*
Showa 4   @ Rp 1,9jt oleh zieco - Kaos Koi's *- PAID*
Showa 5   @ Rp 1,5jt oleh wawanwae - Hikari Silkworm
Showa 6   @ Rp 2,1jt oleh engky *- PAID*
Showa   10 @ Rp 1,9jt oleh epoe *- PAID*
Showa   14 @ Rp 1,7jt oleh DTm *- PAID*
Showa   16 @ Rp 1,7jt oleh helmywid *- PAID*
Showa   17 @ Rp 1,8jt oleh LVandCK *- PAID*
Showa   19 @ Rp 1,4jt oleh pujiono *- PAID*
Showa   21 @ Rp 2,3jt oleh rk *- PAID*
Showa   22 @ Rp 2jt oleh engky *- PAID*
Showa   23 @ Rp 1,9jt oleh LVandCK - Kaos Koi's *- PAID*


*For Payment...Please Transfer @ Bank Account : REYNALDO VIDELLA*
Rek BCA *6330377516* 
Rek Mandiri *0060004872598* Cabang Buaran
Rek MEGA *010270029000230*

*KOHAKU : 43.100.000*
 :First:  Prize : 2.155.000
 :Second:  Prize : 1.293.000
 :Third:  Prize : 862.000

*SANKE : 25.200.000*
 :First:  Prize : 1.260.000
 :Second:  Prize : 756.000
 :Third:  Prize : 504.000

*SHOWA Group A : 48.100.000*
 :First:  Prize : 2.405.000
 :Second:  Prize : 1.443.000
 :Third:  Prize : 962.000

*SHOWA Group B : 21.700.000*
 :First:  Prize : 1.085.000
 :Second:  Prize : 651.000
 :Third:  Prize : 434.000

----------


## Gold

> *ini so far sih pesanan L semua
> 
> **please check lagi ya:
> Kaos KOI-S pada mau ukuran L semua ya?
> 
> *Buat pengiriman lucky draw:
> Send me contact information alamat delivery ke
> [email protected] atau +628170922688 atau pin BB 236a0d5d*
> 
> ...


selamat pak

----------


## wawanwae

> selamat pak


setuju pak

----------


## epoe

Lelang yg paling panjang intronya (13 halaman, sebelum pesertanya dipajang gambarnya). Akhirnya, *Kohaku CKK* dikeluarin juga dg harga sangat terjangkau bagi hobbiest dalam negeri ........sesuatu kesempatan yg luar biasa, kita ngga tahu bagaimana Om Dodo membuat Om M Cheng Kontroversi hati .............. tapi Kohaku 60cm up ini milik Anda semua (6 bulan lagee).

----------


## epoe

Meskipun sakura *Sanke CKK* ini belum keliatan cantik menor saat ini, tetapi udah keliatan bakal jadi ratu sejagad semua ..............tunggu hanya 6 bulan lagee. :Moony:

----------


## epoe

Mo dapetin *CKK Showa* yang udah jadi dari sekarang ato nyang bakal jadi 6 bulan lagee, semua .....................*top sangarnya*, baik jumbo badannya maupun polanya nanti.



emang *Om Dodo* ngga ada matinya dari dulu, *santai* tapi* sense**i* (suhu)  .................................... :Nono:

----------


## Saung Koi

:Clap2:  :Clap2:  :Clap2:  :Clap2:  :Clap2:

----------


## rvidella

*CONFIRMING

**CONGRATULATION for the WINNER**S*

*KOHAKU 13 pcs :*
Kohaku   01 @ Rp 3,3jt oleh timmy - Ubud 1mlm @ Sullys - *PAID*
Kohaku   02 @ Rp 2,8jt oleh roy alay *- PAID*
Kohaku   03 @ Rp 4,8jt oleh qclik - Kaos Koi's *- PAID*
Kohaku   04 @ Rp 2,8jt oleh osvaldia - Hikari Silkworm *- PAID 1,2jt*
Kohaku   05 @ Rp 4jt oleh qclik - Kaos Koi's *- PAID*
Kohaku   06 @ Rp 3jt oleh yamato - Kaos Koi's *- PAID*
Kohaku   07 @ Rp 3,2jt oleh bang eed - Kaos Koi's *- PAID*
Kohaku   08 @ Rp 2jt oleh epoe - Kaos Koi's *- PAID*
Kohaku   09 @ Rp 2,5jt oleh indrabudiman_d *- PAID*
Kohaku   11 @ Rp 2,3jt oleh ciol - Kaos Koi's *- PAID*
Kohaku   12 @ Rp 2,5jt oleh ldj - Hikari Silkworm *- PAID*
Kohaku   13 @ Rp 7,6jt oleh abi serpong *- PAID*
Kohaku   14 @ Rp 2,3jt oleh iwanskh *- PAID*

*SANKE 10 pcs :*
Sanke   01 @ Rp 1,3jt oleh yamato *- PAID*
Sanke 02 @ Rp 2,5 jt oleh Bambang - Kaos Koi's *- PAID*
Sanke 03 @ Rp 2,8jt oleh Dr Rony - *PAID*
Sanke 04 @ Rp 2,2jt oleh hendro W *- PAID*
Sanke 05 @ Rp 3,1jt oleh epoe *- PAID*
Sanke 06 @ Rp 3,1jt oleh epoe *- PAID*
Sanke 07 @ Rp 2,2jt oleh LVandCK - Kaos Koi's *- PAID*
Sanke 08 @ Rp 1,3jt oleh Dr Rony - *PAID*
Sanke 09 @ Rp 3,1jt oleh qclik *- PAID*
Sanke 11 @ Rp 3,6jt oleh epoe *- PAID*

*SHOWA GROUP A 12 pcs :*
Showa 1   @ Rp 2,9jt oleh epoe *- PAID*
Showa 2   @ Rp 4jt oleh Hendro W *- PAID*
Showa 3   @ Rp 3,9jt oleh roy alay - Ubud 1mlm @ Sullys *- PAID*
Showa 7   @ Rp 2,5jt oleh ciol - Hikari Silkworm *- PAID*
Showa 8   @ Rp 6,1jt oleh qclik *- PAID*
Showa 9   @ Rp 4,8jt oleh bambang - Ubud 1mlm @ Sullys *- PAID*
Showa   11 @ Rp 7,2jt oleh 9koi *- PAID*
Showa   12 @ Rp 3,7jt oleh iman *- PAID*
Showa   13 @ Rp 3,5jt oleh 9koi - Hikari Silkworm *- PAID*
Showa   15 @ Rp 2,8jt oleh rk *- PAID*
Showa   18 @ Rp 3,2jt oleh engky *- PAID*
Showa   20 @ Rp 3,5jt oleh hendro W *- PAID*

*SHOWA GROUP B 12 pcs :*
Sanke 10 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh yohanes86 ( dari Sanke masuk ke Showa ) *- PAID*
Showa 4   @ Rp 1,9jt oleh zieco - Kaos Koi's *- PAID*
Showa 5   @ Rp 1,5jt oleh wawanwae - Hikari Silkworm *- PAID*
Showa 6   @ Rp 2,1jt oleh engky *- PAID*
Showa   10 @ Rp 1,9jt oleh epoe *- PAID*
Showa   14 @ Rp 1,7jt oleh DTm *- PAID*
Showa   16 @ Rp 1,7jt oleh helmywid *- PAID*
Showa   17 @ Rp 1,8jt oleh LVandCK *- PAID*
Showa   19 @ Rp 1,4jt oleh pujiono *- PAID*
Showa   21 @ Rp 2,3jt oleh rk *- PAID*
Showa   22 @ Rp 2jt oleh engky *- PAID*
Showa   23 @ Rp 1,9jt oleh LVandCK - Kaos Koi's *- PAID*

----------


## Gold

> 


kita pesta pak

----------


## 9KOI

Setuju euy👏👏👏👏👏

----------


## demmy

> kita pesta pak


Ikuuuuuuuuuuuuuttttt...

----------


## rvidella

> Ikuuuuuuuuuuuuuttttt...


di lombok .... penjurian .... peniliaian ....1st LOMBOK KOI FESTIVAL ... muanstappppppp  :Rockon: 

Pak Lurah Engky? Pak RW LALU?

----------


## Saung Koi

Matappppssssss........Lombokkkkk...puedeeeessssss :Target:

----------


## epoe

> Matappppssssss........Lombokkkkk...puedeeeessssss


Kalo mau ke Jepang tour beli ikan, jangan ke Lombok dulu ........................nanti bermasalah perutnya.  :Hand:

----------


## helmywid

Mungkin sekarang ikan ikannya dah masuk kolam lumpur....ditunggu laporan pandangan mata dari bos engky  :Horn:  :Photo:  :Yo:

----------


## epoe

_Om Dodo,_
Hadiah Kaos dan pakan CKK nya ...........akan dikirim atau saya harus ambil di Duren Sawit ?
Thanks,
 :Nod: 
EP

----------


## rvidella

hai semua .... minta pengertiannya ya ,,,, aku kirim semua terutama kaosnya setelah nov 2nd ya ... karena 24 ini smp nov 2nd akan ke jepang .... punten pisan ya .... minta pengertiannya


dodo

----------


## helmywid

Jadi mampir ke Mataram Bos Dodo? ada kabar apakah dari sana?
Thx

----------


## engky

kondisi ikan sehat semua hehehehe

----------


## helmywid

Wah...Om Engky kayaknya tidur dipinggir kolam  ::  ::

----------


## LDJ

Ajak2 dong om nginep di pinggir kolamm..

----------


## rvidella

KAOS kois akan disablon logo ckk + dodokoi jadi sabar ya temen2 .....

untuk pengiriman voucher dan hikari silkworm .... please send complete address ke +628170922688 or [email protected] .... pin BB 236a0d5d







> hai semua .... minta pengertiannya ya ,,,, aku kirim semua terutama kaosnya setelah nov 2nd ya ... karena 24 ini smp nov 2nd akan ke jepang .... punten pisan ya .... minta pengertiannya
> 
> 
> dodo

----------


## LDJ

Tq om Dods..

----------


## engky

> Wah...Om Engky kayaknya tidur dipinggir kolam


Lagi tonggkrongin showa sama kohaku tosai yg tak titip om xixixixixix

----------


## engky

> Ajak2 dong om nginep di pinggir kolamm..


Ayo om LDJ kita barbekyu dipinggir kolam ckk lombok hehehe

----------


## rvidella

boleh minta nama alamat dan no telp untuk pengiriman lucky draw?






> *CONFIRMING
> 
> **CONGRATULATION for the WINNER**S*
> 
> *KOHAKU 13 pcs :*
> Kohaku   01 @ Rp 3,3jt oleh timmy - Ubud 1mlm @ Sullys - *PAID*
> Kohaku   02 @ Rp 2,8jt oleh roy alay *- PAID*
> Kohaku   03 @ Rp 4,8jt oleh qclik - Kaos Koi's *- PAID*
> Kohaku   04 @ Rp 2,8jt oleh osvaldia - Hikari Silkworm *- PAID 1,2jt*
> ...

----------


## 9KOI

Klo bisa diupdate videonya lg feeding om dodo😊

----------


## osvaldia

setuju om.. penasaran hehehe :Rockon:

----------


## engky

klo video pas feeding paling keliatan kepala ikannya aja hehehehe

----------


## helmywid

> klo video pas feeding paling keliatan kepala ikannya aja hehehehe


Mengandalkan laporan pandangan mata dari bos Engki aja nich......
Kira kira...ada peningkatan berapa cm bos?  :Becky:

----------


## LDJ

> Mengandalkan laporan pandangan mata dari bos Engki aja nich......
> Kira kira...ada peningkatan berapa cm bos?


Cari tiket buat april yuk om..hehe

----------


## rvidella

yuks .... hayukkkkk :Evil:

----------


## helmywid

> Cari tiket buat april yuk om..hehe


Gathering koi-s di lombok....
Om Dodo silahkan di konsep  :Cool3:

----------


## engky

Ticket + hotel dilombok murah kok hehehehe.....,kebetulan beberapa hari ini saya belum sempat ke lingsar lagi

----------


## engky

> Mengandalkan laporan pandangan mata dari bos Engki aja nich......
> Kira kira...ada peningkatan berapa cm bos?


Makannya 5x sehari om

----------


## LDJ

Hayuu lah brkt...tgl brp ni om dodo ?

----------


## rvidella

*KOHAKU 13 pcs :*
Kohaku   01 @ Rp 3,3jt oleh timmy - Ubud 1mlm @ Sullys - *PAID*
Kohaku   02 @ Rp 2,8jt oleh roy alay *- PAID*
Kohaku   03 @ Rp 4,8jt oleh qclik - Kaos Koi's *- PAID*
Kohaku   04 @ Rp 2,8jt oleh osvaldia - Hikari Silkworm *- PAID 1,2jt*
Kohaku   05 @ Rp 4jt oleh qclik - Kaos Koi's *- PAID*
Kohaku   06 @ Rp 3jt oleh yamato - Kaos Koi's *- PAID* * - SDH KIRIM LUCKYDRAW*
Kohaku   07 @ Rp 3,2jt oleh bang eed - Kaos Koi's *- PAID*
Kohaku   08 @ Rp 2jt oleh epoe - Kaos Koi's *- PAID* * - SDH KIRIM LUCKYDRAW*
Kohaku   09 @ Rp 2,5jt oleh indrabudiman_d *- PAID*
Kohaku   11 @ Rp 2,3jt oleh ciol - Kaos Koi's *- PAID*
Kohaku   12 @ Rp 2,5jt oleh ldj - Hikari Silkworm *- PAID* * - SDH AMBIL LUCKYDRAW*
Kohaku   13 @ Rp 7,6jt oleh abi serpong *- PAID*
Kohaku   14 @ Rp 2,3jt oleh iwanskh *- PAID*

*SANKE 10 pcs :*
Sanke   01 @ Rp 1,3jt oleh yamato *- PAID*
Sanke 02 @ Rp 2,5 jt oleh Bambang - Kaos Koi's *- PAID* * - SDH KIRIM LUCKYDRAW*
Sanke 03 @ Rp 2,8jt oleh Dr Rony - *PAID*
Sanke 04 @ Rp 2,2jt oleh hendro W *- PAID*
Sanke 05 @ Rp 3,1jt oleh epoe *- PAID*
Sanke 06 @ Rp 3,1jt oleh epoe *- PAID*
Sanke 07 @ Rp 2,2jt oleh LVandCK - Kaos Koi's *- PAID* * - SDH KIRIM LUCKYDRAW*
Sanke 08 @ Rp 1,3jt oleh Dr Rony - *PAID*
Sanke 09 @ Rp 3,1jt oleh qclik *- PAID*
Sanke 11 @ Rp 3,6jt oleh epoe *- PAID*

*SHOWA GROUP A 12 pcs :*
Showa 1   @ Rp 2,9jt oleh epoe *- PAID*
Showa 2   @ Rp 4jt oleh Hendro W *- PAID*
Showa 3   @ Rp 3,9jt oleh roy alay - Ubud 1mlm @ Sullys *- PAID*
Showa 7   @ Rp 2,5jt oleh ciol - Hikari Silkworm *- PAID*
Showa 8   @ Rp 6,1jt oleh qclik *- PAID*
Showa 9   @ Rp 4,8jt oleh bambang - Ubud 1mlm @ Sullys *- PAID*
Showa   11 @ Rp 7,2jt oleh 9koi *- PAID*
Showa   12 @ Rp 3,7jt oleh iman *- PAID*
Showa   13 @ Rp 3,5jt oleh 9koi - Hikari Silkworm *- PAID*
Showa   15 @ Rp 2,8jt oleh rk *- PAID*
Showa   18 @ Rp 3,2jt oleh engky *- PAID*
Showa   20 @ Rp 3,5jt oleh hendro W *- PAID*

*SHOWA GROUP B 12 pcs :*
Sanke 10 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh yohanes86 ( dari Sanke masuk ke Showa ) *- PAID*
Showa 4   @ Rp 1,9jt oleh zieco - Kaos Koi's *- PAID* * - SDH KIRIM LUCKYDRAW*
Showa 5   @ Rp 1,5jt oleh wawanwae - Hikari Silkworm *- PAID*
Showa 6   @ Rp 2,1jt oleh engky *- PAID*
Showa   10 @ Rp 1,9jt oleh epoe *- PAID*
Showa   14 @ Rp 1,7jt oleh DTm *- PAID*
Showa   16 @ Rp 1,7jt oleh helmywid *- PAID*
Showa   17 @ Rp 1,8jt oleh LVandCK *- PAID*
Showa   19 @ Rp 1,4jt oleh pujiono *- PAID*
Showa   21 @ Rp 2,3jt oleh rk *- PAID*
Showa   22 @ Rp 2jt oleh engky *- PAID*
Showa   23 @ Rp 1,9jt oleh LVandCK - Kaos Koi's *- PAID - SDH KIRIM LUCKYDRAW*

buat yang lain sms nama alamat dan nomer telponnya ya

dodo

----------


## rvidella

*KOHAKU 13 pcs :*
Kohaku   01 @ Rp 3,3jt oleh timmy - Ubud 1mlm @ Sullys - *PAID*
Kohaku   02 @ Rp 2,8jt oleh roy alay *- PAID*
Kohaku   03 @ Rp 4,8jt oleh qclik - Kaos Koi's *- PAID*
Kohaku   04 @ Rp 2,8jt oleh osvaldia - Hikari Silkworm *- PAID* 
Kohaku   05 @ Rp 4jt oleh qclik - Kaos Koi's *- PAID*
Kohaku   06 @ Rp 3jt oleh yamato - Kaos Koi's *- PAID* * - SDH KIRIM LUCKYDRAW*
Kohaku   07 @ Rp 3,2jt oleh bang eed - Kaos Koi's *- PAID* *- SDH AMBIL LUCKYDRAW*
Kohaku   08 @ Rp 2jt oleh epoe - Kaos Koi's *- PAID* * - SDH KIRIM LUCKYDRAW*
Kohaku   09 @ Rp 2,5jt oleh indrabudiman_d *- PAID*
Kohaku   11 @ Rp 2,3jt oleh ciol - Kaos Koi's *- PAID*
Kohaku   12 @ Rp 2,5jt oleh ldj - Hikari Silkworm *- PAID* * - SDH AMBIL LUCKYDRAW*
Kohaku   13 @ Rp 7,6jt oleh abi serpong *- PAID*
Kohaku   14 @ Rp 2,3jt oleh iwanskh *- PAID*

*SANKE 10 pcs :*
Sanke   01 @ Rp 1,3jt oleh yamato *- PAID*
Sanke 02 @ Rp 2,5 jt oleh Bambang - Kaos Koi's *- PAID* * - SDH KIRIM LUCKYDRAW*
Sanke 03 @ Rp 2,8jt oleh Dr Rony - *PAID*
Sanke 04 @ Rp 2,2jt oleh hendro W *- PAID*
Sanke 05 @ Rp 3,1jt oleh epoe *- PAID*
Sanke 06 @ Rp 3,1jt oleh epoe *- PAID*
Sanke 07 @ Rp 2,2jt oleh LVandCK - Kaos Koi's *- PAID* * - SDH KIRIM LUCKYDRAW*
Sanke 08 @ Rp 1,3jt oleh Dr Rony - *PAID*
Sanke 09 @ Rp 3,1jt oleh qclik *- PAID*
Sanke 11 @ Rp 3,6jt oleh epoe *- PAID*

*SHOWA GROUP A 12 pcs :*
Showa 1   @ Rp 2,9jt oleh epoe *- PAID*
Showa 2   @ Rp 4jt oleh Hendro W *- PAID*
Showa 3   @ Rp 3,9jt oleh roy alay - Ubud 1mlm @ Sullys *- PAID*
Showa 7   @ Rp 2,5jt oleh ciol - Hikari Silkworm *- PAID*
Showa 8   @ Rp 6,1jt oleh qclik *- PAID*
Showa 9   @ Rp 4,8jt oleh bambang - Ubud 1mlm @ Sullys *- PAID*
Showa   11 @ Rp 7,2jt oleh 9koi *- PAID*
Showa   12 @ Rp 3,7jt oleh iman *- PAID*
Showa   13 @ Rp 3,5jt oleh 9koi - Hikari Silkworm *- PAID*
Showa   15 @ Rp 2,8jt oleh rk *- PAID*
Showa   18 @ Rp 3,2jt oleh engky *- PAID*
Showa   20 @ Rp 3,5jt oleh hendro W *- PAID*

*SHOWA GROUP B 12 pcs :*
Sanke 10 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh yohanes86 ( dari Sanke masuk ke Showa ) *- PAID*
Showa 4   @ Rp 1,9jt oleh zieco - Kaos Koi's *- PAID* * - SDH KIRIM LUCKYDRAW*
Showa 5   @ Rp 1,5jt oleh wawanwae - Hikari Silkworm *- PAID*
Showa 6   @ Rp 2,1jt oleh engky *- PAID*
Showa   10 @ Rp 1,9jt oleh epoe *- PAID*
Showa   14 @ Rp 1,7jt oleh DTm *- PAID*
Showa   16 @ Rp 1,7jt oleh helmywid *- PAID*
Showa   17 @ Rp 1,8jt oleh LVandCK *- PAID*
Showa   19 @ Rp 1,4jt oleh pujiono *- PAID*
Showa   21 @ Rp 2,3jt oleh rk *- PAID*
Showa   22 @ Rp 2jt oleh engky *- PAID*
Showa   23 @ Rp 1,9jt oleh LVandCK - Kaos Koi's *- PAID - SDH KIRIM LUCKYDRAW*

buat yang lain sms nama alamat dan nomer telponnya ya

dodo

----------


## LDJ

Lucky draw sy sudah habis om..nti klo mampir ke serpong beli lagi yaa

----------


## rvidella

*KOHAKU 13 pcs :*
Kohaku   01 @ Rp 3,3jt oleh timmy - Ubud 1mlm @ Sullys - *PAID*
Kohaku   02 @ Rp 2,8jt oleh roy alay *- PAID*
Kohaku   03 @ Rp 4,8jt oleh qclik - Kaos Koi's *- PAID - SDH KIRIM*
Kohaku   04 @ Rp 2,8jt oleh osvaldia - Hikari Silkworm *- PAID * *- SDH KIRIM*
Kohaku   05 @ Rp 4jt oleh qclik - Kaos Koi's *- PAID* *- SDH KIRIM*
Kohaku   06 @ Rp 3jt oleh yamato - Kaos Koi's *- PAID* * - SDH KIRIM LUCKYDRAW*
Kohaku   07 @ Rp 3,2jt oleh bang eed - Kaos Koi's *- PAID* *- SDH AMBIL LUCKYDRAW*
Kohaku   08 @ Rp 2jt oleh epoe - Kaos Koi's *- PAID* * - SDH KIRIM LUCKYDRAW*
Kohaku   09 @ Rp 2,5jt oleh indrabudiman_d *- PAID*
Kohaku   11 @ Rp 2,3jt oleh ciol - Kaos Koi's *- PAID* *- SDH KIRIM*
Kohaku   12 @ Rp 2,5jt oleh ldj - Hikari Silkworm *- PAID* * - SDH AMBIL LUCKYDRAW*
Kohaku   13 @ Rp 7,6jt oleh abi serpong *- PAID*
Kohaku   14 @ Rp 2,3jt oleh iwanskh *- PAID*

*SANKE 10 pcs :*
Sanke   01 @ Rp 1,3jt oleh yamato *- PAID*
Sanke 02 @ Rp 2,5 jt oleh Bambang - Kaos Koi's *- PAID* * - SDH KIRIM LUCKYDRAW*
Sanke 03 @ Rp 2,8jt oleh Dr Rony - *PAID*
Sanke 04 @ Rp 2,2jt oleh hendro W *- PAID*
Sanke 05 @ Rp 3,1jt oleh epoe *- PAID*
Sanke 06 @ Rp 3,1jt oleh epoe *- PAID*
Sanke 07 @ Rp 2,2jt oleh LVandCK - Kaos Koi's *- PAID* * - SDH KIRIM LUCKYDRAW*
Sanke 08 @ Rp 1,3jt oleh Dr Rony - *PAID*
Sanke 09 @ Rp 3,1jt oleh qclik *- PAID*
Sanke 11 @ Rp 3,6jt oleh epoe *- PAID*

*SHOWA GROUP A 12 pcs :*
Showa 1   @ Rp 2,9jt oleh epoe *- PAID*
Showa 2   @ Rp 4jt oleh Hendro W *- PAID*
Showa 3   @ Rp 3,9jt oleh roy alay - Ubud 1mlm @ Sullys *- PAID*
Showa 7   @ Rp 2,5jt oleh ciol - Hikari Silkworm *- PAID* *- SDH KIRIM*
Showa 8   @ Rp 6,1jt oleh qclik *- PAID*
Showa 9   @ Rp 4,8jt oleh bambang - Ubud 1mlm @ Sullys *- PAID*
Showa   11 @ Rp 7,2jt oleh 9koi *- PAID*
Showa   12 @ Rp 3,7jt oleh iman *- PAID*
Showa   13 @ Rp 3,5jt oleh 9koi - Hikari Silkworm *- PAID* *- SDH KIRIM*
Showa   15 @ Rp 2,8jt oleh rk *- PAID*
Showa   18 @ Rp 3,2jt oleh engky *- PAID*
Showa   20 @ Rp 3,5jt oleh hendro W *- PAID*

*SHOWA GROUP B 12 pcs :*
Sanke 10 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh yohanes86 ( dari Sanke masuk ke Showa ) *- PAID*
Showa 4   @ Rp 1,9jt oleh zieco - Kaos Koi's *- PAID* * - SDH KIRIM LUCKYDRAW*
Showa 5   @ Rp 1,5jt oleh wawanwae - Hikari Silkworm *- PAID* *- SDH KIRIM*
Showa 6   @ Rp 2,1jt oleh engky *- PAID*
Showa   10 @ Rp 1,9jt oleh epoe *- PAID*
Showa   14 @ Rp 1,7jt oleh DTm *- PAID*
Showa   16 @ Rp 1,7jt oleh helmywid *- PAID*
Showa   17 @ Rp 1,8jt oleh LVandCK *- PAID*
Showa   19 @ Rp 1,4jt oleh pujiono *- PAID*
Showa   21 @ Rp 2,3jt oleh rk *- PAID*
Showa   22 @ Rp 2jt oleh engky *- PAID*
Showa   23 @ Rp 1,9jt oleh LVandCK - Kaos Koi's *- PAID - SDH KIRIM LUCKYDRAW*


harusnya semua sudah terkirim/diambil ....

om leo besok aku adaq rute ke alam sutra , tangerang , serpong kalo ada titipan boleh

----------


## rvidella

April 2013 mau ada rencana apa ni?
Undang pulau tetangga? Bali dan kupang?

----------


## engky

KO 3 sama KO 13 bodynya mantep hehehee

----------


## rvidella

> April 2013 mau ada rencana apa ni?
> Undang pulau tetangga? Bali dan kupang?


pak lurah engky piye iki?

----------


## epoe

> KO 3 sama KO 13 bodynya mantep hehehee


Om Engky,
Tunggu laporannya ?
 :Juggle:

----------


## helmywid

> KO 3 sama KO 13 bodynya mantep hehehee


Ditunggu...laporan pandangan matanya Bos...
Disertai gambar  ::

----------


## engky

> pak lurah engky piye iki?


Hehehehe.....masi nego dengan pak walikota mataram,soalnya dijadwalkan bulan september hehehe

----------


## engky

> Ditunggu...laporan pandangan matanya Bos...
> Disertai gambar


Kemaren pas kasi makan mau tak foto hp lagi hang hehehe...bulan depan rencana ikan akan dipindah ke kolam filter jadi bisa tengok2 dah hehehehe

----------


## engky

> Om Engky,
> Tunggu laporannya ?


Saya malah tunggu om epoe yg kelombok hahahahaa

----------


## rvidella

hayukkkkkkk

----------


## osvaldia

> Kemaren pas kasi makan mau tak foto hp lagi hang hehehe...bulan depan rencana ikan akan dipindah ke kolam filter jadi bisa tengok2 dah hehehehe


nitip foto KO4 ya om eng  :Eyebrows:

----------


## epoe

> Saya malah tunggu om epoe yg kelombok hahahahaa


Sahabat lama saya, Om Lalu ........
Saya merencanakan pergi ke Lombok, nengok keluarga ......apa tunggu, kekolam filter2.  :Help:

----------


## engky

@ om epoe Kan ikannya ada di mudpond,bula februari ikan akan dipindah ke kolam utama hehehe

----------


## engky

> nitip foto KO4 ya om eng


Ko4 yg mana ya hehehee

----------


## rvidella

yang itu ... juragan hari ini kaos dikirim yak  :Cell:

----------


## epoe

> @ om epoe Kan ikannya ada di mudpond,bula februari ikan akan dipindah ke kolam utama hehehe


siiip ........ 7 ekor  :Bathbaby:

----------


## rvidella

> siiip ........ 7 ekor


makasi ya supportnya om ep

----------


## engky

Om epoe borong terus hehehee

----------


## LDJ

> hayukkkkkkk


Atur Aja om dodo..sy ikutt  :High5:

----------


## helmywid

> Kemaren pas kasi makan mau tak foto hp lagi hang hehehe...bulan depan rencana ikan akan dipindah ke kolam filter jadi bisa tengok2 dah hehehehe


Bos Engky....ikan dah masuk kolam filter?
ditunggu foto fotonya ya bos.... :Yo: 
Thx

----------


## abe

Cuma bisa pelototin.
[mode ngiler]

----------


## helmywid

Om Dodo adakah info perkembangan ikan ikan ini?
Bos Engky....fotonya donk  ::

----------


## rvidella

> Om Dodo adakah info perkembangan ikan ikan ini?
> Bos Engky....fotonya donk


masih di mudpond ..... kalo sudah diangkat nanti biar pak lurah update atau saya sudah terima dari michael akan saya info

om helmy ikutan donk yang di http://www.koi-s.org/showthread.php?...458#post389458

----------


## engky

Ikan sudah diangkat semua cuma saya belum sempat kekolam hehe

----------


## freakers

Sibuk berat om engky

----------


## engky

Kohaku bagus2,showa 22 juga lumayan heheheee

----------


## freakers

Naksir koinya gak naksir duitnya

----------


## engky

> Sibuk berat om engky


Saya cuma nebak2 aja hehehehe.....sudah lama saya gak kekolam nengokin ikan hehehee

----------


## epoe

_Yang pertumbuhannya kayak gini ... ada ngga ya ?_

----------


## rvidella

baru dipanen dari mudpond and sekarang masuk kolam semen untuk difinishing colornya 

ukuran saat ini 55-64cm

demikian laporan dari lombok

----------


## epoe

mantab Showanya  :Blabla:

----------


## helmywid

Mantab......
Rugi dech kalau ga ikutan......  ::

----------


## engky

Sayang waktu angkat ikan saya gak bisa hadir

----------


## engky

> mantab Showanya


Showa no 18 hehehe

----------


## epoe

paling 40cm .............................. jadi 60 cm ?

----------


## tokasilm

> paling 40cm .............................. jadi 60 cm ?


Poto yg lainya mana.

----------


## grinkz01

wah showa 18 ini jadi makin cantik dah. size sepertinya 55 lebih om epoe.......tebakan saya di 60cm.

----------


## bodil

Nga ada matinya ikan-ikan CKK...
Beruntung bgt di rmh ada 1 ekor shiro CKK..
Gendut2 smua wkwkwkkwkw

Yang lebih beruntung lagi.. Yang ikutan grow out ini.. Mana kohakunya jitai smua..
Weiiish laah pokoke mantaaap..

----------


## Joedimas



----------


## epoe

grafis-nya TOP, festivalnya TOP ................................  :Happy:

----------


## engky

> wah showa 18 ini jadi makin cantik dah. size sepertinya 55 lebih om epoe.......tebakan saya di 60cm.


Ya -+60 cm

----------


## helmywid

> Nga ada matinya ikan-ikan CKK...
> Beruntung bgt di rmh ada 1 ekor shiro CKK..
> Gendut2 smua wkwkwkkwkw
> 
> Yang lebih beruntung lagi.. Yang ikutan grow out ini.. Mana kohakunya jitai smua..
> Weiiish laah pokoke mantaaap..


Betul om...ikan ckk enak diikuti perkembangannya, meski lokal ndak kalah sama import (Y)
Saya juga ada shiro...

----------


## helmywid

> HI ALL,
> 
> Sekilas mengenai event ini yang selaras dengan visi KOI-S untuk memajukan koi lokal indonesia, kami akan hadirkan
> 
> Grow Out @ CKK Facility @ LOMBOK ... saat ini jumbo tosainya berukuran 37-45cm akan dibesarkan selama 6 bulan. Verietasnya adalah Kohaku, Sanke, Showa ... GOSANKE ... 3 main variety of KOI. 6 bulan akan dipeliharakan oleh putra CKK, Michael Cheng.
> 
> Sekilas mengenai CKK
> 
> All Lifetime Breeder pilihan KOI-S (award diberikan merah putih festival 2013 yang lalu) -> Om Monggalana ada potonya ga pas acara itu?
> ...


Bentar lagi acaranya selesai dech....penasaran dengan hasilnya....
Anggap aja sh-16 start pada ukuran 37cm......sekarang jadi seberapa ya?.... :Cool3:

----------


## rvidella

datang ke lombok? kemungkinan awal april nih sekarang lagi di finishing untuk warna karena pas di mudpond .... strettttteched

----------


## iwanskh

Udah enggak sabar sama hasil akhirnya.....

----------


## bodil

Iya Om... udh nga sabar pingin liat kohaku yang semok2  :Preggers: + cantik2..  :Cheer2:

----------


## engky

Penjuriannya tgl 4 - 6 april 2014 yang mau mengikuti penjurian secara langsung silahkan,diharapkan peserta GO bisa hadir hhehehehe....sekalian tatap muka dengan hobiest dilombok hehehe.....promo.com info lebih lanjut colek ketua panitianya om dodo xixixixixi

----------


## LDJ

*colegh dikit ah

----------


## epoe

> Penjuriannya tgl 4 - 6 april 2014 yang mau mengikuti penjurian secara langsung silahkan,diharapkan peserta GO bisa hadir hhehehehe....sekalian tatap muka dengan hobiest dilombok hehehe.....promo.com info lebih lanjut colek ketua panitianya om dodo xixixixixi


Pulang kampung ndak ya ? .................................. nanti dulu.

----------


## engky

> Pulang kampung ndak ya ? .................................. nanti dulu.


Pulkam aja om epoe hehehehe

----------


## epoe

> Pulkam aja om epoe hehehehe


Tunggu istri dulu ....... mau nggak. :Biggrin1:

----------


## engky

> Tunggu istri dulu ....... mau nggak.


Jiahhhhh......pasti mau dong xixixiii

----------


## rvidella

> Jiahhhhh......pasti mau dong xixixiii


oberoiiiiiii

----------


## epoe

> oberoiiiiiii


_Oberoi Senggigi_, ..................................................  ........... atau *Tanjung Aan.*  :Clap2:

----------


## rvidella

keduanyaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  :Target: 

novotel
sheraton

april 4-6 cari tiket + hotel ach

----------


## engky

Senggigi beach atau sheraton aja enak ada sunset pointnya heehehehe

----------


## rvidella

berarti yang novotel sunrise kah?  :Eek2:

----------


## helmywid

> SHOWA


Sekitar 15 hari lagi......akan diketahui hasilnya...... :Cool2:

----------


## rvidella

rencananya tanggal 4-6 tapi CKK dadakan minta tanggal 1 karena 4 harus ke HK untuk keperluan bisnis, keluarga dan organisasinya ... beliau zna president di Hong Kong .... gimana temen2 apa ok dimajukan tanggal 1 april jadwalnya ... pengiriman ikan dilaksanakan secepetnya kemungkinan langsung besoknya dari lombok ... kabari ya rekan-rekan sekalian

----------


## 9KOI

Ok setuju👍

----------


## zieco

Sy ngikut aja...
Klo di undur sampe bulan mei juga gpp om.
Hahaha...

----------


## helmywid

> Sy ngikut aja...
> Klo di undur sampe bulan mei juga gpp om.
> Hahaha...


Saya juga ngikut aja Bos.....diperpanjang juga ga papa...wk..wk..wk...pastinya dirawat disana lebih baik daripada dikolam  saya  :Doh:

----------


## LDJ

Usul tgl 11-13 april om setelah pemilu  ::  klo boleh lohh

----------


## rvidella

> Usul tgl 11-13 april om setelah pemilu  klo boleh lohh


kita will be flying to japan on 13-22 april ... go back for kois  :Kev:

----------


## LDJ

Oke om..ikut 1 april

----------


## epoe

_Showa 1 : si Kacamata .................     Showa 10 : si Tembong .......
_

----------


## hxsutanto

Showa 1 pola sangat antik. Top

----------


## helmywid

> Showa 1 pola sangat antik. Top


Si Kacamata pasti tumbuh istimewa dech.......

----------


## rvidella

Halo ... Dikarenakan peraturan karantina yang mengharuskan pembuatan surat terbang 1 minggu sebelumnya, maka pihak CKK meminta list nama kota2 mana yang akan dikirimkan pada tanggal 2-3 april 2014. Tanggal 4 april Michael and Pak CKK akan terbang ke Hong Kong dan baru akan kembali pada akhir april 2014. Thanks atas kerjasamanya. 

Dodo

----------


## LVandCK

Sanke 07 - LVandCK
Showa 17 - LVandCK
Showa 23 - LVandCK
Semarang ya Bos.
Terima kasih.

----------


## epoe

> Sanke 07 - LVandCK
> Showa 17 - LVandCK
> Showa 23 - LVandCK
> Semarang ya Bos.
> Terima kasih.


mBorong ni ....................................... bisa ikut kontes di April 2014, Om LVandCK  :Cool3:

----------


## epoe

> Si Kacamata pasti tumbuh istimewa dech.......


_Mudah2an Om Helmy,_
Kapan dikirim Showanya ? ............... :Lock1:

----------


## helmywid

> Halo ... Dikarenakan peraturan karantina yang mengharuskan pembuatan surat terbang 1 minggu sebelumnya, maka pihak CKK meminta list nama kota2 mana yang akan dikirimkan pada tanggal 2-3 april 2014. Tanggal 4 april Michael and Pak CKK akan terbang ke Hong Kong dan baru akan kembali pada akhir april 2014. Thanks atas kerjasamanya. 
> 
> Dodo


Om Dodo
Showa 16 Kirim ke Surabaya
Helmy Widyantara
Semampir Tengah IIA/26
Thx

----------


## LVandCK

> mBorong ni ....................................... bisa ikut kontes di April 2014, Om LVandCK


Saya mborongnya yang murah2 aja Om Epoe. Maklum dana terbatas...  Untuk show April saya belum ada rencana ikutan, karena ikan dirumah semuanya standard2, tidak punya ikan yang layak untuk diikutkan kontes, kecuali kalo Ikan CKK saya menang GO (rasanya mustahiiil) ... Ntar kalo ikan rumah ikut show bisa diketawain ma Om Epoe tuh...
Maju terus ya Om Epoe, tetap sehat dan tetap bersemangat... Kita semua happy dengan kehadiran dan partisipasi Om Epoe disetiap thread  ::

----------


## bodil

:Cheer2: 
tetap semangat Om Epoe...
sepiiiyyyy nga ada Om Epoe mah...
 :Cheer2:

----------


## epoe

> Saya mborongnya yang murah2 aja Om Epoe. Maklum dana terbatas...  Untuk show April saya belum ada rencana ikutan, karena ikan dirumah semuanya standard2, tidak punya ikan yang layak untuk diikutkan kontes, kecuali kalo Ikan CKK saya menang GO (rasanya mustahiiil) ... Ntar kalo ikan rumah ikut show bisa diketawain ma Om Epoe tuh...
> Maju terus ya Om Epoe, tetap sehat dan tetap bersemangat... Kita semua happy dengan kehadiran dan partisipasi Om Epoe disetiap thread


Siaaaapps ........................, kapan ke Semarang ya ........................  :Rain:

----------


## owi

> datang ke lombok? kemungkinan awal april nih sekarang lagi di finishing untuk warna karena pas di mudpond .... strettttteched


Om untuk 2014 CKK Grow Out kapan ya? Pengen betinanya CKK

----------


## iwanskh

Ini ke SOLO ya Om DODO

----------


## wawanwae

showa 5 ke Lampung om.

----------


## qclik

Ko 3  ---> jakarta
ko 5 ---> r.i.p
sa 9  ---> jakarta
sh 8 ---> jakarta

tq

----------


## osvaldia

KO 4
osvaldia jogja om

----------


## abiserpong

*CONGRATULATION for the WINNER* (#1197)

Kohaku   01 @ Rp 3,3jt oleh timmy
Kohaku   02 @ Rp 2,8jt oleh roy alay
Kohaku   03 @ Rp 4,8jt oleh qclik
Kohaku   04 @ Rp 2,8jt oleh osvaldia
Kohaku   05 @ Rp 4jt oleh qclik
Kohaku   06 @ Rp 3jt oleh yamato
Kohaku   07 @ Rp 3,2jt oleh bang eed
Kohaku   08 @ Rp 2jt oleh epoe
Kohaku   09 @ Rp 2,5jt oleh indrabudiman_d
Kohaku   11 @ Rp 2,3jt oleh ciol
Kohaku   12 @ Rp 2,5jt oleh ldj
Kohaku   13 @ Rp 7,6jt oleh abi *serpong Tangerang*
Kohaku   14 @ Rp 2,3jt oleh iwanskh

SANKE   01 @ Rp 1,3jt oleh yamato
SANKE   02 @ Rp 2,5 jt oleh Bambang
SANKE   03 @ Rp 2,8jt oleh Dr Rony
SANKE   04 @ Rp 2,2jt oleh hendro W
SANKE   05 @ Rp 3,1jt oleh epoe
SANKE   06 @ Rp 3,1jt oleh epoe
SANKE   07 @ Rp 2,2jt oleh LVandCK
SANKE   08 @ Rp 1,3jt oleh Dr Rony
SANKE   09 @ Rp 3,1jt oleh qclik
SANKE   10 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh yohanes86
SANKE   11 @ Rp 3,6jt oleh epoe

Showa 1   @ Rp 2,9jt oleh epoe
Showa 2   @ Rp 4jt oleh Hendro W
Showa 3   @ Rp 3,9jt oleh roy alay
Showa 4   @ Rp 1,9jt oleh zieco
Showa 5   @ Rp 1,5jt oleh wawanwae
Showa 6   @ Rp 2,1jt oleh engky
Showa 7   @ Rp 2,5jt oleh ciol
Showa 8   @ Rp 6,1jt oleh qclik
Showa 9   @ Rp 4,8jt oleh bambang
Showa   10 @ Rp 1,9jt oleh epoe
Showa   11 @ Rp 7,2jt oleh 9koi
Showa   12 @ Rp 3,7jt oleh iman
Showa   13 @ Rp 3,5jt oleh 9koi
Showa   14 @ Rp 1,7jt oleh DTm
Showa   15 @ Rp 2,8jt oleh rk
Showa   16 @ Rp 1,7jt oleh helmywid
Showa   17 @ Rp 1,8jt oleh LVandCK
Showa   18 @ Rp 3,2jt oleh engky
Showa   19 @ Rp 1,4jt oleh pujiono
Showa   20 @ Rp 3,5jt oleh hendro W
Showa   21 @ Rp 2,3jt oleh rk
Showa   22 @ Rp 2jt oleh engky
Showa   23 @ Rp 1,9jt oleh LVandCK

----------


## helmywid

*TUJUAN PENGIRIMAN IKAN*

Kohaku 01 @ Rp 3,3jt oleh timmy
Kohaku 02 @ Rp 2,8jt oleh roy alay
Kohaku 03 @ Rp 4,8jt oleh qclik *JAKARTA*
Kohaku 04 @ Rp 2,8jt oleh osvaldia *JOGJA*
Kohaku 05 @ Rp 4jt oleh qclik --> *RIP*
Kohaku 06 @ Rp 3jt oleh yamato
Kohaku 07 @ Rp 3,2jt oleh bang eed
Kohaku 08 @ Rp 2jt oleh epoe
Kohaku 09 @ Rp 2,5jt oleh indrabudiman_d
Kohaku 11 @ Rp 2,3jt oleh ciol
Kohaku 12 @ Rp 2,5jt oleh ldj
Kohaku 13 @ Rp 7,6jt oleh abi *serpong Tangerang*
Kohaku 14 @ Rp 2,3jt oleh iwanskh *SOLO*

SANKE 01 @ Rp 1,3jt oleh yamato
SANKE 02 @ Rp 2,5 jt oleh Bambang
SANKE 03 @ Rp 2,8jt oleh Dr Rony
SANKE 04 @ Rp 2,2jt oleh hendro W
SANKE 05 @ Rp 3,1jt oleh epoe
SANKE 06 @ Rp 3,1jt oleh epoe
SANKE 07 @ Rp 2,2jt oleh LVandCK *SEMARANG*
SANKE 08 @ Rp 1,3jt oleh Dr Rony
SANKE 09 @ Rp 3,1jt oleh qclik *JAKARTA*
SANKE 10 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh yohanes86
SANKE 11 @ Rp 3,6jt oleh epoe

Showa 1 @ Rp 2,9jt oleh epoe
Showa 2 @ Rp 4jt oleh Hendro W
Showa 3 @ Rp 3,9jt oleh roy alay
Showa 4 @ Rp 1,9jt oleh zieco
Showa 5 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh wawanwae *LAMPUNG*
Showa 6 @ Rp 2,1jt oleh engky
Showa 7 @ Rp 2,5jt oleh ciol
Showa 8 @ Rp 6,1jt oleh qclik *JAKARTA*
Showa 9 @ Rp 4,8jt oleh bambang
Showa 10 @ Rp 1,9jt oleh epoe
Showa 11 @ Rp 7,2jt oleh 9koi
Showa 12 @ Rp 3,7jt oleh iman
Showa 13 @ Rp 3,5jt oleh 9koi
Showa 14 @ Rp 1,7jt oleh DTm
Showa 15 @ Rp 2,8jt oleh rk
Showa 16 @ Rp 1,7jt oleh helmywid *SURABAYA*
Showa 17 @ Rp 1,8jt oleh LVandCK *SEMARANG*
Showa 18 @ Rp 3,2jt oleh engky
Showa 19 @ Rp 1,4jt oleh pujiono
Showa 20 @ Rp 3,5jt oleh hendro W
Showa 21 @ Rp 2,3jt oleh rk
Showa 22 @ Rp 2jt oleh engky
Showa 23 @ Rp 1,9jt oleh LVandCK *SEMARANG*

----------


## zieco

Kohaku 01 @ Rp 3,3jt oleh timmy
Kohaku 02 @ Rp 2,8jt oleh roy alay
Kohaku 03 @ Rp 4,8jt oleh qclik *JAKARTA*
Kohaku 04 @ Rp 2,8jt oleh osvaldia *JOGJA*
Kohaku 05 @ Rp 4jt oleh qclik --> *RIP*
Kohaku 06 @ Rp 3jt oleh yamato
Kohaku 07 @ Rp 3,2jt oleh bang eed
Kohaku 08 @ Rp 2jt oleh epoe
Kohaku 09 @ Rp 2,5jt oleh indrabudiman_d
Kohaku 11 @ Rp 2,3jt oleh ciol
Kohaku 12 @ Rp 2,5jt oleh ldj
Kohaku 13 @ Rp 7,6jt oleh abi *serpong Tangerang*
Kohaku 14 @ Rp 2,3jt oleh iwanskh *SOLO*

SANKE 01 @ Rp 1,3jt oleh yamato
SANKE 02 @ Rp 2,5 jt oleh Bambang
SANKE 03 @ Rp 2,8jt oleh Dr Rony
SANKE 04 @ Rp 2,2jt oleh hendro W
SANKE 05 @ Rp 3,1jt oleh epoe
SANKE 06 @ Rp 3,1jt oleh epoe
SANKE 07 @ Rp 2,2jt oleh LVandCK *SEMARANG*
SANKE 08 @ Rp 1,3jt oleh Dr Rony
SANKE 09 @ Rp 3,1jt oleh qclik *JAKARTA*
SANKE 10 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh yohanes86
SANKE 11 @ Rp 3,6jt oleh epoe

Showa 1 @ Rp 2,9jt oleh epoe
Showa 2 @ Rp 4jt oleh Hendro W
Showa 3 @ Rp 3,9jt oleh roy alay
Showa 4 @ Rp 1,9jt oleh zieco. ---> Serpong
Showa 5 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh wawanwae *LAMPUNG*
Showa 6 @ Rp 2,1jt oleh engky
Showa 7 @ Rp 2,5jt oleh ciol
Showa 8 @ Rp 6,1jt oleh qclik *JAKARTA*
Showa 9 @ Rp 4,8jt oleh bambang
Showa 10 @ Rp 1,9jt oleh epoe
Showa 11 @ Rp 7,2jt oleh 9koi
Showa 12 @ Rp 3,7jt oleh iman
Showa 13 @ Rp 3,5jt oleh 9koi
Showa 14 @ Rp 1,7jt oleh DTm
Showa 15 @ Rp 2,8jt oleh rk
Showa 16 @ Rp 1,7jt oleh helmywid *SURABAYA*
Showa 17 @ Rp 1,8jt oleh LVandCK *SEMARANG*
Showa 18 @ Rp 3,2jt oleh engky
Showa 19 @ Rp 1,4jt oleh pujiono
Showa 20 @ Rp 3,5jt oleh hendro W
Showa 21 @ Rp 2,3jt oleh rk
Showa 22 @ Rp 2jt oleh engky
Showa 23 @ Rp 1,9jt oleh LVandCK *SEMARANG*[/QUOTE]

----------


## Yohanes_86

Sanke 10 jombang jatim om...

----------


## helmywid

> Kohaku 01 @ Rp 3,3jt oleh timmy
> Kohaku 02 @ Rp 2,8jt oleh roy alay
> Kohaku 03 @ Rp 4,8jt oleh qclik *JAKARTA*
> Kohaku 04 @ Rp 2,8jt oleh osvaldia *JOGJA*
> Kohaku 05 @ Rp 4jt oleh qclik --> *RIP*
> Kohaku 06 @ Rp 3jt oleh yamato
> Kohaku 07 @ Rp 3,2jt oleh bang eed
> Kohaku 08 @ Rp 2jt oleh epoe
> Kohaku 09 @ Rp 2,5jt oleh indrabudiman_d
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Ayo teman teman yg lain.....

----------


## LDJ

Kohaku 12 serpong tangerang

----------


## gizza

> showa 5 ke Lampung om.


Tinggal di lampung ?pm dong alamat / contact sesam lampung biar kenal..tks

----------


## epoe

Kohaku 01 @ Rp   3,3jt oleh timmy

Kohaku 02 @ Rp 2,8jt oleh roy alay

Kohaku 03 @ Rp 4,8jt oleh qclik JAKARTA

Kohaku 04 @ Rp 2,8jt oleh osvaldia JOGJA

Kohaku 05 @ Rp 4jt oleh qclik --> RIP

Kohaku 06 @ Rp 3jt oleh yamato

Kohaku 07 @ Rp 3,2jt oleh bang eed

*Kohaku 08 @ Rp 2jt oleh epoe, Jakarta*

Kohaku 09 @ Rp 2,5jt oleh indrabudiman_d

Kohaku 11 @ Rp 2,3jt oleh ciol

Kohaku 12 @ Rp 2,5jt oleh ldj

Kohaku 13 @ Rp 7,6jt oleh abi serpong Tangerang

Kohaku 14 @ Rp 2,3jt oleh iwanskh SOLO



SANKE 01 @ Rp 1,3jt oleh yamato

SANKE 02 @ Rp 2,5 jt oleh Bambang

SANKE 03 @ Rp 2,8jt oleh Dr Rony

SANKE 04 @ Rp 2,2jt oleh hendro W

*SANKE 05 @ Rp 3,1jt oleh epoe, Jakarta
*

*SANKE 06 @ Rp 3,1jt oleh epoe, Jakarta*

SANKE 07 @ Rp 2,2jt oleh LVandCK SEMARANG

SANKE 08 @ Rp 1,3jt oleh Dr Rony

SANKE 09 @ Rp 3,1jt oleh qclik JAKARTA

SANKE 10 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh yohanes86

*SANKE 11 @ Rp 3,6jt oleh epoe, Jakarta*



Showa 1 @ Rp 2,9jt oleh epoe, Jakarta

Showa 2 @ Rp 4jt oleh Hendro W

Showa 3 @ Rp 3,9jt oleh roy alay

Showa 4 @ Rp 1,9jt oleh zieco. --->   Serpong

Showa 5 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh wawanwae LAMPUNG

Showa 6 @ Rp 2,1jt oleh engky

Showa 7 @ Rp 2,5jt oleh ciol

Showa 8 @ Rp 6,1jt oleh qclik JAKARTA

Showa 9 @ Rp 4,8jt oleh bambang

Showa 10 @ Rp 1,9jt oleh epoe, Jakarta  Kohaku 01 @ Rp   3,3jt oleh timmy

Kohaku 02 @ Rp 2,8jt oleh roy alay

Kohaku 03 @ Rp 4,8jt oleh qclik JAKARTA

Kohaku 04 @ Rp 2,8jt oleh osvaldia JOGJA

Kohaku 05 @ Rp 4jt oleh qclik --> RIP

Kohaku 06 @ Rp 3jt oleh yamato

Kohaku 07 @ Rp 3,2jt oleh bang eed

Kohaku 08 @ Rp 2jt oleh epoe, Jakarta

Kohaku 09 @ Rp 2,5jt oleh indrabudiman_d

Kohaku 11 @ Rp 2,3jt oleh ciol

Kohaku 12 @ Rp 2,5jt oleh ldj

Kohaku 13 @ Rp 7,6jt oleh abi serpong Tangerang

Kohaku 14 @ Rp 2,3jt oleh iwanskh SOLO



SANKE 01 @ Rp 1,3jt oleh yamato

SANKE 02 @ Rp 2,5 jt oleh Bambang

SANKE 03 @ Rp 2,8jt oleh Dr Rony

SANKE 04 @ Rp 2,2jt oleh hendro W

*SANKE 05 @ Rp 3,1jt oleh epoe, Jakarta
*

*SANKE 06 @ Rp 3,1jt oleh epoe, Jakarta*

SANKE 07 @ Rp 2,2jt oleh LVandCK SEMARANG

SANKE 08 @ Rp 1,3jt oleh Dr Rony

SANKE 09 @ Rp 3,1jt oleh qclik JAKARTA

SANKE 10 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh yohanes86

*SANKE 11 @ Rp 3,6jt oleh epoe, Jakarta
*



*Showa 1 @ Rp 2,9jt oleh epoe, Jakarta
*

Showa 2 @ Rp 4jt oleh Hendro W

Showa 3 @ Rp 3,9jt oleh roy alay

Showa 4 @ Rp 1,9jt oleh zieco. --->   Serpong

Showa 5 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh wawanwae LAMPUNG

Showa 6 @ Rp 2,1jt oleh engky

Showa 7 @ Rp 2,5jt oleh ciol

Showa 8 @ Rp 6,1jt oleh qclik JAKARTA

Showa 9 @ Rp 4,8jt oleh bambang

*Showa 10 @ Rp 1,9jt oleh epoe, Jakarta*

Showa 11 @ Rp 7,2jt oleh 9koi

Showa 12 @ Rp 3,7jt oleh iman

Showa 13 @ Rp 3,5jt oleh 9koi

Showa 14 @ Rp 1,7jt oleh DTm

Showa 15 @ Rp 2,8jt oleh rk

Showa 16 @ Rp 1,7jt oleh helmywid SURABAYA

Showa 17 @ Rp 1,8jt oleh LVandCK SEMARANG

Showa 18 @ Rp 3,2jt oleh engky

Showa 19 @ Rp 1,4jt oleh pujiono

Showa 20 @ Rp 3,5jt oleh hendro W

Showa 21 @ Rp 2,3jt oleh rk

Showa 22 @ Rp 2jt oleh engky

Showa 23 @ Rp 1,9jt oleh LVandCK SEMARANG[/QUOTE]



Showa 11 @ Rp 7,2jt oleh 9koi

Showa 12 @ Rp 3,7jt oleh iman

Showa 13 @ Rp 3,5jt oleh 9koi

Showa 14 @ Rp 1,7jt oleh DTm

Showa 15 @ Rp 2,8jt oleh rk

Showa 16 @ Rp 1,7jt oleh helmywid SURABAYA

Showa 17 @ Rp 1,8jt oleh LVandCK SEMARANG

Showa 18 @ Rp 3,2jt oleh engky

Showa 19 @ Rp 1,4jt oleh pujiono

Showa 20 @ Rp 3,5jt oleh hendro W

Showa 21 @ Rp 2,3jt oleh rk

Showa 22 @ Rp 2jt oleh engky

Showa 23 @ Rp 1,9jt oleh LVandCK SEMARANG

----------


## epoe

_Om Sorry,_ 
Dua kali kePost ........................... :Hail:  :Hail:  :Hail:

----------


## epoe

> Tinggal di lampung ?pm dong alamat / contact sesam lampung biar kenal..tks


*Jadinya Om Gizza dan Om Wawanwae bisa datang ke temu akbar / Koi;s Fest di April 2014 ...*..............................nah gitu jadi kenal semua !  :Argue:  :Argue:  :Argue:

----------


## gizza

> *Jadinya Om Gizza dan Om Wawanwae bisa datang ke temu akbar / Koi;s Fest di April 2014 ...*..............................nah gitu jadi kenal semua !


hahahahahaah siaaappppp......tp harus kenalan dulu dengan om wawan nya  :Biggrin1:   :Rockon:

----------


## Bang Eed

Kohaku no 7 ke Serpong Tanggerang ya Om.

----------


## abe

> Om Dodo
> Showa 16 Kirim ke Surabaya
> Helmy Widyantara
> Semampir Tengah IIA/26
> Thx


Lho ternyata tonggo dewe.
Salam kenal Om.
Iso PV donk kalo diijinin.

abe

----------


## Yamato

KO 06 & Sanke 01 Sukabumi
Jl. Pelabuhan 2 No 194 Sukabumi 43133. Hp 082110106043

----------


## wawanwae

> *Jadinya Om Gizza dan Om Wawanwae bisa datang ke temu akbar / Koi;s Fest di April 2014 ...*..............................nah gitu jadi kenal semua !


ama om EP saya cuma kenal fotonya saja  :: . iya om gizza nanti saya pm. moga moga bisa datang ke jakarta om sambil nengok om EP sama om Mike. suruh om dr. wahyu adiwinanto datang juga om sekalian pv ke kolam om EP.  apa kabar grup mykoi's om EP?

----------


## epoe

> ama om EP saya cuma kenal fotonya saja . iya om gizza nanti saya pm. moga moga bisa datang ke jakarta om sambil nengok om EP sama om Mike. suruh om dr. wahyu adiwinanto datang juga om sekalian pv ke kolam om EP.  apa kabar grup mykoi's om EP?


Siiiap OM, kita mungkin kedatangan Om Wahyu (sengaja datang), welcome .....Om Mike (urusin kecantikan, sementara free di KOI).  :Yawn:

----------


## helmywid

> Lho ternyata tonggo dewe.
> Salam kenal Om.
> Iso PV donk kalo diijinin.
> 
> abe


Siap OM, tapi kolam saya... :Doh:

----------


## rvidella

AKU sudah book tiket nih ... jalan 30 maret ke gili trawangan dulu and tanggal 31 di sengigiggi and tanggal 1 penjurian .... malamnya balik jakarta ... siapa mau ikut yuk yuk?






> Kohaku 01 @ Rp   3,3jt oleh timmy
> 
> Kohaku 02 @ Rp 2,8jt oleh roy alay
> 
> Kohaku 03 @ Rp 4,8jt oleh qclik JAKARTA
> 
> Kohaku 04 @ Rp 2,8jt oleh osvaldia JOGJA
> 
> Kohaku 05 @ Rp 4jt oleh qclik --> RIP
> ...


Showa 11 @ Rp 7,2jt oleh 9koi

Showa 12 @ Rp 3,7jt oleh iman

Showa 13 @ Rp 3,5jt oleh 9koi

Showa 14 @ Rp 1,7jt oleh DTm

Showa 15 @ Rp 2,8jt oleh rk

Showa 16 @ Rp 1,7jt oleh helmywid SURABAYA

Showa 17 @ Rp 1,8jt oleh LVandCK SEMARANG

Showa 18 @ Rp 3,2jt oleh engky

Showa 19 @ Rp 1,4jt oleh pujiono

Showa 20 @ Rp 3,5jt oleh hendro W

Showa 21 @ Rp 2,3jt oleh rk

Showa 22 @ Rp 2jt oleh engky

Showa 23 @ Rp 1,9jt oleh LVandCK SEMARANG


[/QUOTE]

----------


## LDJ

Sorry ga bisa ikut om  :: 
Pas barengan sama long weekend
Pdhl pas nyepi di lombok enak tuh

----------


## rvidella

> Sorry ga bisa ikut om 
> Pas barengan sama long weekend
> Pdhl pas nyepi di lombok enak tuh


enaknya apa ....

yang mau dikirim .... ambil di bandara kota masing-masing ya 
minta nama alamat sama no telp penerima ya untuk dibuatkan surat anti bakteri

----------


## LDJ

Enak, kaya yang punya gili hehe

----------


## LVandCK

Saya acara ke Lombok terpaksa pass dulu Om.... Liburan mesti bersama keluarga supaya waktu ikannya datang Istri tidak terlalu ngomel hahahahaha

----------


## epoe

> AKU sudah book tiket nih ... jalan 30 maret ke gili trawangan dulu and tanggal 31 di sengigiggi and tanggal 1 penjurian .... malamnya balik jakarta ... siapa mau ikut yuk yuk?
> 
> 
> 
> Showa 11 @ Rp 7,2jt oleh 9koi
> 
> Showa 12 @ Rp 3,7jt oleh iman
> 
> Showa 13 @ Rp 3,5jt oleh 9koi
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Om Dodo,
Showa no.10 juga Jakarta, kelupaan ............................ :Pray:

----------


## wawanwae

om dodo, kapan foto ikan ikannya ditayangkan.

----------


## Roy Alay

kohaku 02 Roy 
Showa 03 Roy
Showa 12 Iman

dikirim ke pakai pesawat ke semarang.... 
alamat
Tk Mas santoso / Bpk Roy/Teguh
komplek ruko depan pasar Limpung
Kab BATANG- PEKALONGAN
hp 081 2266 5320

----------


## grinkz01

om dodo....foto2 ikannya ditampilin dong. ini kan ajang grow out?

----------


## Noki

> Siap OM, tapi kolam saya...


Kenapa kolamnya Om?

----------


## helmywid

Malu Om...jauh dari kolam suhu suhu disini
Populasinya jg cuman 6 ekor...mencoba memaksimalkan pertumbuhannya om
Kata teman teman sepi

----------


## helmywid

Maaf bos Dodo....
Rencana pengirimannya jadi kapan? Biayanya berapa dan dikirim kemana?
Thx

----------


## Yamato

Pengiriman untuk yamato tlg di tunda ya om dodo. Lagi d luar negri sampai tgl 6. Trks

----------


## engky

Alamatnya belum ada yg lengkap hehehe

----------


## engky

Foto juara belum diupload xixixi

----------


## LVandCK

Apakah hari ini jadi dipilih juaranya Om? Sudah tidak sabar pingin lihat perkembangan ikan2 CKK yang di rawat oleh sang Maestro sendiri.

----------


## LDJ

Ada data peserta yg kurang kah ?

----------


## LDJ

Dag dig dug ni om

----------


## pujiono

kayaknya hehehheheheh

----------


## engky

Data alamat utk pengirimannya hehehe...biar sekalian saya urus dokumennya ixixixii,,

----------


## rvidella

Pengiriman jadi tanggal 4 ini om engky? 

Para peserta mengambil ikan di bandara kota masing2 tunggu konfirmasi dari om engky yaaaaa ... Makasi om engky

----------


## osvaldia

> Pengiriman jadi tanggal 4 ini om engky? 
> 
> Para peserta mengambil ikan di bandara kota masing2 tunggu konfirmasi dari om engky yaaaaa ... Makasi om engky


om dodo, ap dah selesai penjuriannya? update foto2 ikannya dong om  :Wave:

----------


## abiserpong

> HI ALL,
> 
> Sekilas mengenai event ini yang selaras dengan visi KOI-S untuk memajukan koi lokal indonesia, kami akan hadirkan
> 
> Grow Out @ CKK Facility @ LOMBOK ... saat ini jumbo tosainya berukuran 37-45cm akan dibesarkan selama 6 bulan. Verietasnya adalah Kohaku, Sanke, Showa ... GOSANKE ... 3 main variety of KOI. 6 bulan akan dipeliharakan oleh putra CKK, Michael Cheng.
> 
> Sekilas mengenai CKK
> 
> All Lifetime Breeder pilihan KOI-S (award diberikan merah putih festival 2013 yang lalu) -> Om Monggalana ada potonya ga pas acara itu?
> ...





> pas selesai karantina di lombok and masukin ke empang buat pembesaran selama 6 bulan
> 
>  o ya ..... FEMALE GUARANTEED .... MALE ... opsi dibeli @ very low price kalo masih mau
> damaged or death, money back guaranteed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> penampakannya ........





> 





> Silahkan di bid para Koi-s er, *47 ekor Gosanke ex CKK* yg ada di kolam gambar dibawah ini, *female* guaranteed, dood n *replacement* guaranteed, and banyak lagi *hadiah dr sponsor.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harga awal ................................................dg kelipatan bid ................................................





> KOHAKU





> SANKE





> SHOWA





> hALLLO ......
> 
> 
> 
> Michael nanti diseret kesini buat jelasin ya .....
> 
> 1. Lelang dimulai dari sekarang juga sampai Oct 7, 2013 jam 20:00 waktu KOI-S. Perpanjangan 5 menit seperti biasa .... setiap postingan akan menambah seluruh waktu bagi tiap ikannya .... (biar pada begadang lagi)
> 2. Resiko kematian dan cacat/drop akan ditanggung pihak EO. Seluruh ikan dijamin BETINA. Resiko atas kedua hal ini dijamin dengan pengembalian uang kepada pemenang lelang.
> 3. Harga ikan per ekor akan dimulai dengan nilai Rp 1jt rupiah.  Good Deal kan?
> ...





> http://s776.photobucket.com/albums/y...ps5876d029.jpg
> 
> Showa parent, momotaro x dainichi bloodline, 5 years old, 78cm





> http://s776.photobucket.com/albums/y...psbac4582c.jpg
> 
> Sanke parent, sakai x momotaro bloodline, 4 years old, 76cm





> http://s776.photobucket.com/albums/y...ps07f2e633.jpg
> 
> Kohaku parent, hoshikin x momotaro bloodline, 6 years old, 82cm, grand champion of 1st breeder show


Ditunggu* up date informasi beserta PEMBELAJARAN* dari masing - masing Koi peserta GO  .....  :Thumb: 
Bravo Koi Lokal.
Salam.

----------


## engky

> Pengiriman jadi tanggal 4 ini om engky? 
> 
> Para peserta mengambil ikan di bandara kota masing2 tunggu konfirmasi dari om engky yaaaaa ... Makasi om engky


Banyak yg belum kasi alamat sementara yg sedang diusur dokumennya utk pekalongan turun di semarang sama surabaya hehe

----------


## engky

Yg alamatnya belum ada dikirim ke om dodo aja ya hehe

----------


## Bang Eed

Om Engky untuk kohaku no . 7 alamat pengiriman mohon ditujukan ke Edward Anwar di komplek Alam Sutera, cluster Sutera Palmyra, jl.Palmyra Utama No 28 ( Serpong-Tanggerang). Mohon dijelaskan juga prosedurnya kalau pengambilan ikan dilakukan di airport. Terima kasih sebelumnya.

----------


## engky

> Om Engky untuk kohaku no . 7 alamat pengiriman mohon ditujukan ke Edward Anwar di komplek Alam Sutera, cluster Sutera Palmyra, jl.Palmyra Utama No 28 ( Serpong-Tanggerang). Mohon dijelaskan juga prosedurnya kalau pengambilan ikan dilakukan di airport. Terima kasih sebelumnya.


Biasa aja om tinggal tunjukin smu 
Kepetugas cargo bandara,biasa klo belum pernah ambil sendiri agak ribet banyak ini itunya hehehe

----------


## Hendro W

Ikan atas nama : Hendro W
Alamat             : Puri Anjasmoro blok E E 2 / 23
                         Semarang.

----------


## engky

REKAP PENGIRIMAN DULU YA,MOHON DIKOREKSI
*NO*
*WLYH*
*NAMA*
*ALAMAT*
*KODE*
*JLH BOX*








1
SBY
HELMY WIDYANTORO

SEMAMPIR TENGAH IIA/26 SURABAYA

SH 16
1








2
SMG
HENDRO W

PURI ANJASMORO BLOK E E2/23 SEMARANG

SK 4
SH 2
SH 20
3










HENDRICK HADI
IVANDCK
JL.MENTERI SUPENO 29 SEMARANG
08566666613 / 0819866613
SK 7
SH 17
SH 23
3










ROY
ROY ALAY
TK. MAS SANTOSO KOMPLEK RUKO 
DEPAN PASAR LIMPUNG KAB.BATANG
PEKALONGAN 08122665320

KO 2
SH 3
SH 12
3








3
YK
OSVALDIA
JL.SOROWAJAN BARU Gg.SINDORO 293B
BANGUNTAPAN BANTUL JOGJA

KO 4
1








4
TANG
EDWARD ANWAR
BANG ED
KOMPLEK ALAM SUTERA,CLUSTER SUTERA APLMYRA
JL.PALMYRA UTAMA NO 28 SERPONG - TANGERAN

KO 7
1








5
SOLO
BAMBANG IWANTINO
IWANSKH
DESA POKAKAN RT 01 RW 04 KEL.JETIS 
KEC.SUKOHARJO KAB.SUKOHARJO
JATENG 081226688486

KO 14
1








6

RUSTAM

JL.H JENIH RT 06 RW 01 KEL.RAMBUTAN 
KEC.CIRACAS JAKTIM 081295020633

SISANYA DIKIRIM KESINI YA HEHE

----------


## iwanskh

KO14 alamat sudah ok om

----------


## rvidella

mohon update ke forum ini


ikan akan dikirim tanggal 4 ini ya om engky ke tujuan masing2 ....
dikarenakan pihak CKK harus ke jepang maka yang belum update akan dikirim ke jakarta ditampung di fish paradise ...
akan ada biaya handling penjemputan yang akan dilayani oleh dreamland ekspedisi dan akan ada biaya bak penampungan 100rb/hari/fiber dari Fish Paradise.
Ikan akan dipeliharakan di vat/fiber selagi menunggu diambil oleh pemilik
jika nanti akan dikirim ke kota masing2 akan dilayani oleh dreamland ekspedisi dan biaya akan di informasikan kemudian

thanks

dodo koi





> REKAP PENGIRIMAN DULU YA,MOHON DIKOREKSI
> *NO*
> *WLYH*
> *NAMA*
> *ALAMAT*
> *KODE*
> *JLH BOX*
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## zieco

Showa 4 kirim ke Andry Kang - 083894982852 - Fluorite Residence FT15, Gading Serpong, Tangerang

----------


## abiserpong

Kohaku 13 tolong dialamatkan,
Binwardi Gonawan, 0816 111 888 2
Bukit Serpong Mas. Blok B2 no.8.
Tangerang Selatan.
Terima kasih.

----------


## qclik

Om klo pakai dreamland ekspedisi pick up dr airport jkt lgs kirim ke rumah bisa gak?
biaya brp kira2. 
Repot ga pernah pick up cargo diairport

----------


## Yamato

Fredrick sebastian 

jl taman pluit kencana dalam no 5, pluit, jakarta utara. Tolong di kirim tanggal 6 Minggu. Trks

----------


## Yamato

Ko 06 sa 01

----------


## Yamato

Sori ralat om dodo. Tlg di kirim tanggal 5 sabtu ke alamat di atas. Trks

----------


## engky

sh 15
sh 21
sh 19
sh 18
sh 22
sh 6 
dari lombok ikan masing2 diambil sendiri

----------


## LDJ

Alamat cek @PM ya om

----------


## LDJ

Penjuriannya sudah selesai ?

----------


## grinkz01

kok ndak ada hasilnya ya? ini kan grow out contest? atau saya kelewatan baca ya?

----------


## owi

> Penjuriannya sudah selesai ?


ditunggu hasilnya penjurian dan hasil ikannya...

----------


## epoe

_Om Dodo,_
*Jadinya tanggal 4 April kirim* ? sampainya kapan ............................... di *Cengkareng Cargo*, atau di *Paradise Koi,* atau *terima dirumah* ? 
Makasih soalnya ngga ikutin update .. :Tongue1:

----------


## rvidella

> ditunggu hasilnya penjurian dan hasil ikannya...


sabar ya ....
minta maaf juga ... karena been busy and belum maksimal ya

Michael Cheng juga kmrn baru keluar dari hospital karena Demam Berdarah ... jadi kmrn saya decide hanya Pak Cheng Kwok Kwai memilih dari atas untuk dipilih 5 ekor terbaik setiap varietasnya dan kita tentukan juara 1-3 .... 

nanti foto dan video penjurian akan kita upload ya ... sorean mungkin .....

saat ini kita ada permit untuk pengiriman ke kota jakarta (termasuk serpong dan bekasi ya) juga jogja dan semarang dan surabaya ... jadi yang bisa landing di airport tersebut dan mau ambil langsung di bandara feel free ya kasih tahu ke kita nama alamat dan no telp

jika tidak ikan akan diambil dreamland + keep di fish paradise jalan kartini
** ada biayanya ya ....  :Clap2:

----------


## engky

Dikarenakan banyak yg telat kasi alamat,dokumen yg dibuat sesuai di rekapitulasi kemaren + om andry kang yg pm langsung untung aja cepet hehehe...sisanya akan dikirirm ke daftar no 6 hhhehehee

----------


## epoe

> sabar ya ....
> minta maaf juga ... karena been busy and belum maksimal ya
> 
> Michael Cheng juga kmrn baru keluar dari hospital karena Demam Berdarah ... jadi kmrn saya decide hanya Pak Cheng Kwok Kwai memilih dari atas untuk dipilih 5 ekor terbaik setiap varietasnya dan kita tentukan juara 1-3 .... 
> 
> nanti foto dan video penjurian akan kita upload ya ... sorean mungkin .....
> 
> saat ini kita ada permit untuk pengiriman ke kota jakarta (termasuk serpong dan bekasi ya) juga jogja dan semarang dan surabaya ... jadi yang bisa landing di airport tersebut dan mau ambil langsung di bandara feel free ya kasih tahu ke kita nama alamat dan no telp
> 
> ...


_Om Dodo,_
Sy minta tolong dikirim kerumah ajalah .............please !  :Pray:

----------


## engky

Besok pagi ikan2nya take off dari lombok,utk smu nya menyusul ya

----------


## rvidella

walau baru kena demam berdarah MC (Michael Cheng) tetep berusaha menyerok ikan2 GO



Dipandu oleh bapake ... sang breeder ... Cheng Kwok Kwai



Karena sangat amat lemah masihan .... akhirnya sang bapak yang ambil alih ....


BEST 4 KOHAKU



Best 5 sanke


Diskusi dari 4 best showa

----------


## engky

Pemenangnya adalah....?

----------


## helmywid

Nominasi Kohaku kalau tidak salah melihat:
14 -> Iwanskh
1  -> Timy
13 -> Abi Serpong
8  -> Epoe
Selamat deh untuk nominator...
Yg Showa Ndak Kelihatan fotonya ?????

----------


## rvidella

> Yg Showa Ndak Kelihatan fotonya ?????



sengaja soalnya ada yang nungguin .....  :High5:

----------


## rvidella

Pemilihan Kohaku

----------


## rvidella

Pemilihan Sanke

----------


## LDJ

> Nominasi Kohaku kalau tidak salah melihat:
> 14 -> Iwanskh
> 1  -> Timy
> 13 -> Abi Serpong
> 8  -> Epoe
> Selamat deh untuk nominator...
> Yg Showa Ndak Kelihatan fotonya ?????


Kohaku #6 -> yamato
Wah showanya ditungguin om helmy hehe

----------


## rvidella

Pemilihan Showa

----------


## helmywid

Hasil melototi sanke......Nominasinya adalah...(Kalo gak salah liat....gambarnya ga begitu jelas juga..... :Doh: )
2  -> Bambang
3  -> Dr Rony
7  -> LVandCk
8  -> Dr Rony
9  -> Qcik 

Om Dodo.....Gadakah gambar Showa yg lebih enak dilihat? :Cry:

----------


## LDJ

Om Abi selamatt ! GC kohaku

----------


## helmywid

> Wah showanya ditungguin om helmy hehe


Om LDJ  .....kelihatannya showa 16 ya? wk...wk..wk...Ngarep mode On

----------


## Roy Alay

wah... showa guwe masuk nominasi yak  :Dance:

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Wih...mantab..liat foto satuan donk om dodo. Sebelum dan sesudah go penasaran nih hehehe...pengen tau jadinya kaya gimana

----------


## rvidella

Result of CKK Grow Out

Kategori Kohaku
Juara 3: Kohaku no 01 an Timmy Jakarta
Juara 2: Kohaku no 06 an Yamato Sukabumi ya?
Juara 1: Kohaku no 14 an Iwan Skh Solo?




Kategori Sanke
Juara 3: Sanke no 07 an LVandCk Semarang
Juara 2: Sanke no 08 an Dr Ronny Jogja
Juara 1: Sanke no 02 an Bambang Jakarta

----------


## Yamato

Wah ikan sy menang ya. Trks om2 smua. Hadiah nya brapa ni om dodo? Hehe.. sy dr sukabumi

----------


## rvidella

Kategori Showa Group A

Juara 3: Showa no 9 by Bambang jakarta
Juara 2: Showa no 18 by Engky Lombok - Horeeeee tuan rumah dapat
Juara 1: Showa no 3 by Roy Alay Pekalongan






Kategori Showa Group B

Juara 3: Showa no 21 by rk lombok (tuan rumah lagi horeeeeee)
Juara 2: Showa no 23 by lvandck
Juara 1: Showa no 16 by helmy surabaya

----------


## rvidella

:Yo: 

best of the best .....





Congratulations .........

Om Abi is the Grand Champion ....

----------


## rvidella

*KOHAKU : 43.100.000*
 :First:  Prize : 2.155.000
 :Second:  Prize : 1.293.000
 :Third:  Prize : 862.000

*SANKE : 25.200.000*
 :First:  Prize : 1.260.000
 :Second:  Prize : 756.000
 :Third:  Prize : 504.000

*SHOWA Group A : 48.100.000*
 :First:  Prize : 2.405.000
 :Second:  Prize : 1.443.000
 :Third:  Prize : 962.000

*SHOWA Group B : 21.700.000*
 :First:  Prize : 1.085.000
 :Second:  Prize : 651.000
 :Third:  Prize : 434.000


Minta no rek bca atau mandiri untuk transfer dana bagi para pemenang

----------


## engky

Congratulations .........

Om Abi is the Grand Champion ....

----------


## abiserpong

> best of the best .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations .........
> 
> Om Abi is the Grand Champion ....





> Congratulations .........
> 
> Om Abi is the Grand Champion ....





> Om Abi selamatt ! GC kohaku


Terima Kasih om semua.....  :Yo: 

Lagi Beruntung dapat Kohaku bahan super anakan om Michael, CKK..... yang telah dirawat, tumbuh dan berkembang dengan baik sesuai harapan.

Selamat juga bagi pemenang lainnya dan '' Sang Breeder " pastinya ....yang terus berupaya dengan konsistensinya selalu menghasilkan anakan Gosanke berkualitas untuk ikut meramaikan perkoian kita.  :Thumb: 
Bravo Koi Lokal.
Salam

----------


## boedirawan

Err apakah ini saatnya nawar2 ikan ckk? Sapa tau dijual wkwkkw

----------


## LDJ

[QUOTE=LDJ;402574]Om Abi selamatt ! GC

----------


## engky

> *KOHAKU : 43.100.000*
>  Prize : 2.155.000
>  Prize : 1.293.000
>  Prize : 862.000
> 
> *SANKE : 25.200.000*
>  Prize : 1.260.000
>  Prize : 756.000
>  Prize : 504.000
> ...


Siap om dodo

----------


## engky

> Err apakah ini saatnya nawar2 ikan ckk? Sapa tau dijual wkwkkw


Silahkan om ditawar2 siapa tau cocok hehehe....saya ada dua ekr nih siapa tau minat wkwkkk

----------


## LDJ

> Err apakah ini saatnya nawar2 ikan ckk? Sapa tau dijual wkwkkw


Open transfer window om..?

----------


## Yamato

Haha ikan saya siap di tawar kok om2. Siapa tau cocok jg harganya. KO 06 SA 01

----------


## epoe

Kohaku   01 @ Rp 3,3jt oleh tim
Kohaku   06 @ Rp 3jt oleh yam
Kohaku   14 @ Rp 2,3jt oleh iwan


SANKE   02 @ Rp 2,5 jt oleh Bambang
SANKE   07 @ Rp 2,2jt oleh LVandCK
SANKE   08 @ Rp 1,3jt oleh dr



Showa 3   @ Rp 3,9jt oleh roy
Showa 9   @ Rp 4,8jt oleh bamb
Showa   18 @ Rp 3,2jt oleh eng


Showa   21 @ Rp 2,3jt oleh rk
Showa   23 @ Rp 1,9jt oleh Lv


*Ternyata bukan ikan mahal ya yang menang, ikan yg dipungut belakangan itu yang menang.* . :Yo: ................  makanya, prinsip lelang .....harga yg terjangkau !!!  :Cry:

----------


## epoe

Rupanya* Dr.Rony yang jeli memilihnya,* setelah beberapa kali ..... KC, GO .......justru pak Dokter yang menang !!! selamat ya ....................... :Yo: 
_Terutama Om Aby_ yg jitu memilih GC ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,  ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, :Peep:

----------


## epoe

> Silahkan om ditawar2 siapa tau cocok hehehe....saya ada dua ekr nih siapa tau minat wkwkkk


*Om Engky khan di Lombok, access CKK kan banyak* .................................................. bagi dong ?  :Smash:

----------


## iwanskh

saya dapat nomer ya om??

----------


## epoe

> saya dapat nomer ya om??


*Ngga Om Iwanskh,*
Kalau no.14 ya....... :Flypig:  :Flypig:  :Flypig:

----------


## epoe

Tunggu update, kayak apa ........ pertumbuhannya ?  :Israel: 
_Yang penting "besar" dech pokoknya ..._................................................ :Bathbaby:

----------


## rvidella

REKAP PENGIRIMAN DULU YA,MOHON DIKOREKSI
*NO*
*WLYH*
*NAMA*
*ALAMAT*
*KODE*
*JLH BOX*








1
SBY
HELMY WIDYANTORO
SEMAMPIR TENGAH IIA/26 SURABAYA
SH 16
1








2
SMG
HENDRO W
PURI ANJASMORO BLOK E E2/23 SEMARANG
SK 4
SH 2
SH 20
3










HENDRICK HADI
IVANDCK
JL.MENTERI SUPENO 29 SEMARANG
08566666613 / 0819866613
SK 7
SH 17
SH 23
3










ROY
ROY ALAY
TK. MAS SANTOSO KOMPLEK RUKO 
DEPAN PASAR LIMPUNG KAB.BATANG
PEKALONGAN 08122665320
KO 2
SH 3
SH 12
3








3
YK
OSVALDIA
JL.SOROWAJAN BARU Gg.SINDORO 293B
BANGUNTAPAN BANTUL JOGJA
KO 4
1








4
TANG
EDWARD ANWAR
BANG ED
KOMPLEK ALAM SUTERA,CLUSTER SUTERA APLMYRA
JL.PALMYRA UTAMA NO 28 SERPONG - TANGERAN
KO 7
1








5
SOLO
BAMBANG IWANTINO
IWANSKH
DESA POKAKAN RT 01 RW 04 KEL.JETIS 
KEC.SUKOHARJO KAB.SUKOHARJO
JATENG 081226688486
KO 14
1








6

RUSTAM
JL.H JENIH RT 06 RW 01 KEL.RAMBUTAN 
KEC.CIRACAS JAKTIM 081295020633
SISANYA DIKIRIM KESINI YA HEHE










Kohaku 01 @ Rp 3,3jt oleh timmy *JAKARTA* *(ALAMAT DONE-Kirim ke no 6)*
Kohaku 02 @ Rp 2,8jt oleh roy alay *SEMARANG* *(ALAMAT DONE)*
Kohaku 03 @ Rp 4,8jt oleh qclik *JAKARTA* *(ALAMAT DONE-Kirim ke no 6)*
Kohaku 04 @ Rp 2,8jt oleh osvaldia *JOGJA* *(ALAMAT DONE)*
Kohaku 05 @ Rp 4jt oleh qclik --> *RIP*
Kohaku 06 @ Rp 3jt oleh yamato 
Kohaku 07 @ Rp 3,2jt oleh bang eed --> *RIP*
Kohaku 08 @ Rp 2jt oleh epoe *JAKARTA* *(ALAMAT DONE-Kirim ke no 6)*
Kohaku 09 @ Rp 2,5jt oleh indrabudiman_d --> *RIP*
Kohaku 11 @ Rp 2,3jt oleh ciol *(ALAMAT DONE-Kirim ke no 6)*
Kohaku 12 @ Rp 2,5jt oleh ldj *(ALAMAT DONE)*
Kohaku 13 @ Rp 7,6jt oleh abi *serpong Tangerang*
Kohaku 14 @ Rp 2,3jt oleh iwanskh *SOLO* *(ALAMAT DONE)*

SANKE 01 @ Rp 1,3jt oleh yamato *(ALAMAT DONE-Kirim ke no 6)*
SANKE 02 @ Rp 2,5 jt oleh Bambang *(ALAMAT DONE-Kirim ke no 6)*
SANKE 03 @ Rp 2,8jt oleh Dr Rony
SANKE 04 @ Rp 2,2jt oleh hendro W *SEMARAN**G * *(ALAMAT DONE)*
SANKE 05 @ Rp 3,1jt oleh epoe *JAKARTA* *(ALAMAT DONE-Kirim ke no 6)*
SANKE 06 @ Rp 3,1jt oleh epoe *JAKARTA* *(ALAMAT DONE-Kirim ke no 6)*
SANKE 07 @ Rp 2,2jt oleh LVandCK *SEMARANG* *(ALAMAT DONE)*
SANKE 08 @ Rp 1,3jt oleh Dr Rony
SANKE 09 @ Rp 3,1jt oleh qclik *JAKARTA* *(ALAMAT DONE-Kirim ke no 6)*
SANKE 10 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh yohanes86 *JOMBANG(Jatim)*
SANKE 11 @ Rp 3,6jt oleh epoe *JAKARTA* *(ALAMAT DONE-Kirim ke no 6)*

Showa 1 @ Rp 2,9jt oleh epoe  *JAKARTA* *(ALAMAT DONE-Kirim ke no 6)*
Showa 2 @ Rp 4jt oleh Hendro W *SEMARANG* *(ALAMAT DONE)*
Showa 3 @ Rp 3,9jt oleh roy alay *SEMARANG* *(ALAMAT DONE)*
Showa 4 @ Rp 1,9jt oleh zieco. *SERPONG* 
Showa 5 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh wawanwae *LAMPUNG* *(ALAMAT DONE-Kirim ke no 6)*
Showa 6 @ Rp 2,1jt oleh engky *LOMBOK* *(ALAMAT DONE)*
Showa 7 @ Rp 2,5jt oleh ciol *(ALAMAT DONE-Kirim ke no 6)*
Showa 8 @ Rp 6,1jt oleh qclik *JAKARTA* *(ALAMAT DONE-Kirim ke no 6)*
Showa 9 @ Rp 4,8jt oleh bambang *(ALAMAT DONE-Kirim ke no 6)*
Showa 10 @ Rp 1,9jt oleh epoe --> *RIP*
Showa 11 @ Rp 7,2jt oleh 9koi *(ALAMAT DONE-Kirim ke no 6)*
Showa 12 @ Rp 3,7jt oleh iman *SEMARANG* *(ALAMAT DONE)*
Showa 13 @ Rp 3,5jt oleh 9koi *(ALAMAT DONE-Kirim ke no 6)*
Showa 14 @ Rp 1,7jt oleh DTm --> *RIP*
Showa 15 @ Rp 2,8jt oleh rk --> *RIP*
Showa 16 @ Rp 1,7jt oleh helmywid *SURABAYA* *(ALAMAT DONE)*
Showa 17 @ Rp 1,8jt oleh LVandCK --> *SEMARANG* *(ALAMAT DONE)*
Showa 18 @ Rp 3,2jt oleh engky *LOMBOK* *(ALAMAT DONE)*
Showa 19 @ Rp 1,4jt oleh pujiono --> *RIP*
Showa 20 @ Rp 3,5jt oleh hendro W *SEMARANG* *(ALAMAT DONE)*
Showa 21 @ Rp 2,3jt oleh rk *LOMBOK* *(ALAMAT DONE)*
Showa 22 @ Rp 2jt oleh engky *LOMBOK* *(ALAMAT DONE)*
Showa 23 @ Rp 1,9jt oleh LVandCK *SEMARANG (ALAMAT DONE)*

----------


## engky

> *Om Engky khan di Lombok, access CKK kan banyak* .................................................. bagi dong ?


Om epoe sih gak kontak2 ane hehhee

----------


## LVandCK

Wah.... Terima kasih sekali. Saya betul-betul tidak sangka showa dan sanke saya bisa menang.

Terima kasih sekali ke Om Dodo yang sudah bikin acara GO yang istimewa & luarbiasa dengan harga yang luar biasa murah, we really appreciate it.

Terima kasih juga untuk Om CKK & Om Michael yang sudah menyediakan KOI-KOI pilihan plus fasilitas penginapan ikan yang TOP buat kita semua.

Maju terus KOI Lokal indonesia..

----------


## iwanskh

> *Ngga Om Iwanskh,*
> Kalau no.14 ya.......


Makasih om....

----------


## rvidella

Kohaku 01 @ Rp 3,3jt oleh timmy *JAKARTA* *(ALAMAT DONE-Kirim ke no 6)*
Kohaku 02 @ Rp 2,8jt oleh roy alay *SEMARANG* *(ALAMAT DONE)*
Kohaku 03 @ Rp 4,8jt oleh qclik *JAKARTA* *(ALAMAT DONE-Kirim ke no 6)*
Kohaku 04 @ Rp 2,8jt oleh osvaldia *JOGJA* *(ALAMAT DONE)*
Kohaku 05 @ Rp 4jt oleh qclik --> *RIP*
Kohaku 06 @ Rp 3jt oleh yamato *(ALAMAT DONE-Kirim ke no 6)*
Kohaku 07 @ Rp 3,2jt oleh bang eed --> *RIP*
Kohaku 08 @ Rp 2jt oleh epoe *JAKARTA* *(ALAMAT DONE-Kirim ke no 6)*
Kohaku 09 @ Rp 2,5jt oleh indrabudiman_d --> *RIP*
Kohaku 11 @ Rp 2,3jt oleh ciol *(ALAMAT DONE-Kirim ke no 6)*
Kohaku 12 @ Rp 2,5jt oleh ldj *(ALAMAT DONE)*
Kohaku 13 @ Rp 7,6jt oleh abi *serpong Tangerang* *(ALAMAT DONE-Kirim ke no 6) (*REPLACING BANG ED)
Kohaku 14 @ Rp 2,3jt oleh iwanskh *SOLO* *(ALAMAT DONE)*

SANKE 01 @ Rp 1,3jt oleh yamato *(ALAMAT DONE-Kirim ke no 6)*
SANKE 02 @ Rp 2,5 jt oleh Bambang *(ALAMAT DONE-Kirim ke no 6)*
SANKE 03 @ Rp 2,8jt oleh Dr Rony *(ALAMAT DONE-Kirim ke no 6)*
SANKE 04 @ Rp 2,2jt oleh hendro W *SEMARAN**G * *(ALAMAT DONE)*
SANKE 05 @ Rp 3,1jt oleh epoe *JAKARTA* *(ALAMAT DONE-Kirim ke no 6)*
SANKE 06 @ Rp 3,1jt oleh epoe *JAKARTA* *(ALAMAT DONE-Kirim ke no 6)*
SANKE 07 @ Rp 2,2jt oleh LVandCK *SEMARANG* *(ALAMAT DONE)*
SANKE 08 @ Rp 1,3jt oleh Dr Rony *(ALAMAT DONE-Kirim ke no 6)*
SANKE 09 @ Rp 3,1jt oleh qclik *JAKARTA* *(ALAMAT DONE-Kirim ke no 6)*
SANKE 10 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh yohanes86 *JOMBANG(Jatim)*
SANKE 11 @ Rp 3,6jt oleh epoe *JAKARTA* *(ALAMAT DONE-Kirim ke no 6)*

Showa 1 @ Rp 2,9jt oleh epoe  *JAKARTA* *(ALAMAT DONE-Kirim ke no 6)*
Showa 2 @ Rp 4jt oleh Hendro W *SEMARANG* *(ALAMAT DONE)*
Showa 3 @ Rp 3,9jt oleh roy alay *SEMARANG* *(ALAMAT DONE)*
Showa 4 @ Rp 1,9jt oleh zieco. *SERPONG* 
Showa 5 @ Rp 1,5jt oleh wawanwae *LAMPUNG* *(ALAMAT DONE-Kirim ke no 6)*
Showa 6 @ Rp 2,1jt oleh engky *LOMBOK* *(ALAMAT DONE)*
Showa 7 @ Rp 2,5jt oleh ciol *(ALAMAT DONE-Kirim ke no 6)*
Showa 8 @ Rp 6,1jt oleh qclik *JAKARTA* *(ALAMAT DONE-Kirim ke no 6)*
Showa 9 @ Rp 4,8jt oleh bambang *(ALAMAT DONE-Kirim ke no 6)*
Showa 10 @ Rp 1,9jt oleh epoe --> *RIP*
Showa 11 @ Rp 7,2jt oleh 9koi *(ALAMAT DONE-Kirim ke no 6)*
Showa 12 @ Rp 3,7jt oleh iman *SEMARANG* *(ALAMAT DONE)*
Showa 13 @ Rp 3,5jt oleh 9koi *(ALAMAT DONE-Kirim ke no 6)*
Showa 14 @ Rp 1,7jt oleh DTm --> *RIP*
Showa 15 @ Rp 2,8jt oleh rk --> *RIP*
Showa 16 @ Rp 1,7jt oleh helmywid *SURABAYA* *(ALAMAT DONE)*
Showa 17 @ Rp 1,8jt oleh LVandCK --> *SEMARANG* *(ALAMAT DONE)*
Showa 18 @ Rp 3,2jt oleh engky *LOMBOK* *(ALAMAT DONE)*
Showa 19 @ Rp 1,4jt oleh pujiono --> *RIP*
Showa 20 @ Rp 3,5jt oleh hendro W *SEMARANG* *(ALAMAT DONE)*
Showa 21 @ Rp 2,3jt oleh rk *LOMBOK* *(ALAMAT DONE)*
Showa 22 @ Rp 2jt oleh engky *LOMBOK* *(ALAMAT DONE)*
Showa 23 @ Rp 1,9jt oleh LVandCK *SEMARANG (ALAMAT DONE)*

----------


## helmywid

Terimakasih Om Dodo, atas segala daya dan upayanya sehingga "GO" ikan berkualitas dari maestro koi Indonesia ini bisa terselenggara dengan baik....ditunggu event yg kayak ginian lage.... :Thumb: 
He..he..bisa dicoba juga dengan Mr Fajar Surya Bos, biar cita rasa koi nasional lebih kental lage...dan tambah maju perkoian Indonesia.
Terimakasih Pada Mr CKK dan Michael yang telah rela melepas koinya dengan harga miring....sehingga memperbanyak kesempatan pecinta koi forum ini untuk mendapatkan koi berkualitas (tidak kalah dengan import)

----------


## grinkz01

Selamat buat semuanya...salut liat videonya kohaku...ginuk2 dan beninya tebelll.....

----------


## BeauKoi

Koi paling favorit GC... Bodynya mantab

----------


## engky

Jadwal pengiriman 
Surabaya 1 done
Jogja 1 done
Group semarang 9 done
Andry kang tangerang done
Edward done (ikannya om abi serpong)
Lombok done
Sisanya ke rustam thx

----------


## LDJ

Satu lagi acara yang happy ending bro Dodo..sukses terus yaa

----------


## LVandCK

> Jadwal pengiriman 
> Surabaya 1 done
> Jogja 1 done
> Group semarang 9 done
> Andry kang tangerang done
> Edward done (ikannya om abi serpong)
> Lombok done
> Sisanya ke rustam thx


Pagi Om Engky, ikan datang hari ini jam berapa ya?

----------


## owi

> Result of CKK Grow Out
> 
> Kategori Kohaku
> Juara 3: Kohaku no 01 an Timmy Jakarta
> Juara 2: Kohaku no 06 an Yamato Sukabumi ya?
> Juara 1: Kohaku no 14 an Iwan Skh Solo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> best of the best .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations .........
> 
> Om Abi is the Grand Champion ....



Selamat buat para pemenang ... GC nya punuknya tinggi banget...

----------


## LDJ

> Selamat buat para pemenang ... GC nya punuknya tinggi banget...


Ini lou han om..bukan koi
Ahahahahaha

----------


## Joedimas

> Ini lou han om..bukan koi
> Ahahahahaha


Koi om leo sih di peliaranya banyak di tinggalin terus hehehehhehehe

----------


## LDJ

> Koi om leo sih di peliaranya banyak di tinggalin terus hehehehhehehe


Klo didatengin koinya minta pulsa om .. rungsing

----------


## owi

> Ini lou han om..bukan koi
> Ahahahahaha


iya om kaya louhan... kalo di foto samping jadi louhan wakakakaka
om LDJ mau tanya sekalian kalau untuk kontes jitai jadi nilai tambah?

----------


## iwanskh

> Jadwal pengiriman 
> Surabaya 1 done
> Jogja 1 done
> Group semarang 9 done
> Andry kang tangerang done
> Edward done (ikannya om abi serpong)
> Lombok done
> Sisanya ke rustam thx



Pagi Om Engky untuk jadwal ke SOLO kapan ya om ?

----------


## wawanwae

pengiriman ke lampung kapan om?

----------


## LDJ

> iya om kaya louhan... kalo di foto samping jadi louhan wakakakaka
> om LDJ mau tanya sekalian kalau untuk kontes jitai jadi nilai tambah?


Jitai secara keseluruhan menjadi point plus dalam penilaiaan dari sisi body. Soal proporsi dan komposisi tiap2 parameter sangat tergantung preferensi juri dan rules dalam tiap show..mgkn lengkapnya suhu saya jelaskan Sudah bisa dibaca di subforum kontes koi > thread berapa portfolio penilaian body, color, pattern dalam kontes (sticky)

----------


## dalozt

Dijejerin foto sebelum dan sesudahnya donk buat pembelajaran kita2   ::

----------


## engky

Utk solo,jogja,semarang biasanya jam 2 siang itupun tergantung jam transit di jakarta

----------


## owi

> Jitai secara keseluruhan menjadi point plus dalam penilaiaan dari sisi body. Soal proporsi dan komposisi tiap2 parameter sangat tergantung preferensi juri dan rules dalam tiap show..mgkn lengkapnya suhu saya jelaskan Sudah bisa dibaca di subforum kontes koi > thread berapa portfolio penilaian body, color, pattern dalam kontes (sticky)


terima kasih om atas infonya

----------


## sugeng harianto

juara kohaku dan grand champion ikan yang berdeda

----------


## osvaldia

ikan sdh sampe jogja dlm keadaan selamat om dodo om engky.. thank you  :Kiss:  :Peace:

----------


## engky

> ikan sdh sampe jogja dlm keadaan selamat om dodo om engky.. thank you


Amien om osval

----------


## wawanwae

om engky, ikan yg ke Lampung kapan dikirim ya? alamatnya sudah saya pm ke om engky.

----------


## bodil

Mudah-mudahan shipment smua ikan lancarrrrr carr.. caaarrrrr yahhhh ...  :Rockon:  :Thumb:  :Rockon: 

kasian ikannya juga long jurney into new pond...  :Plane:  :Plane:  mudah2an smuanya selamat sampai di tujuaaan...  :Pray: 

Aamiin... :Amen: 


SELAMAT KEEPING OM-OM smuanyaaa.....  :Cheer2:  :Humble:  :Cheer2:

----------


## engky

> om engky, ikan yg ke Lampung kapan dikirim ya? alamatnya sudah saya pm ke om engky.


Ikannya om wawan dihandling sama om dodo hehehe

----------


## wawanwae

ok om engky terima kasih

----------


## engky

> ok om engky terima kasih


Kemaren itu paginya dokumen sudah keluar sesuai dengan daftarnya hehehe

----------


## abiserpong

Kohaku 13 sudah berenang riang di kolam terpal Serpong sejak siang tadi  setelah melewati perjalanan via udara dari Lombok tempat kelahirannya hingga program GO berakhir kemaren.

Terima kasih om dodo, om engky .... yang memungkinkan semua ini bisa bisa terlaksana.
Salam.

Foto awal GO  >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>  


Saat ini awal April 2014 ukuran 63,5 cm.

----------


## RafflesG

Body maut Om Aby, cakep kohaku nya

----------


## lombok_koi

> Kohaku 13 sudah berenang riang di kolam terpal Serpong sejak siang tadi  setelah melewati perjalanan via udara dari Lombok tempat kelahirannya hingga program GO berakhir kemaren.
> 
> Terima kasih om dodo, om engky .... yang memungkinkan semua ini bisa bisa terlaksana.
> Salam.
> 
> Foto awal GO  >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>  
> 
> 
> Saat ini awal April 2014 ukuran 63,5 cm.


mantep banget om... bener2 kaya torpedo

----------


## engky

tinggal tunggu anakannya nih wkwkwkwk

----------


## engky

bagaimana yg tujuan semarang saya ditanyain sama si michael hehehe

----------


## bodil

Yaaaak... Laporan om-om smuanya... Apakah ikan sdh sampai smuanya ? :Director: 

2014 sekarang ... :Welcome:    Mungkinkah ada Next 2014 CKK jumbo tosai grow out kali yach om ?? Hehehe...

sukses acara 2013nya... :Rockon:   :Cheer2:  :Rockon:  Senang lihat ikannya... Sayanggg nga ikutan kmrnan itu...  :Frusty: Cuman dapet ckk shiro aja niy dr om dodo... Tky u om dodo...  :High5: 
Mudah2an semoga sukses terus diacara selanjutnya yah om panitia smuanya... :Clap2:  :Tea:  :Humble:  :Clap2: 

salam om dodo, om engky, om ckk, om michael... :Yo:  :Yo:   :Yo: Sukses yah om...  :Photo:

----------


## iwanskh

Kohaku 14 udah sampai di solo om, terima kasih buat om Dodo dan om Engky atas terselenggaranya acara ini dengan sukses, koinya mantap sekali om.

----------


## LVandCK

Mohon maaf sekali karena keterlambatan saya dalam memberi kabar.
Saat ini posisi saya masih diluar kota Om. Tetapi ada orang saya tadi yang sudah bantu ambil di airport dan dia tidak bilang apa2 jadi saya yakin kalo ikannya OK semuanya Om.
Besok kalo saya sudah pulang Semarang saya update ya Om. Terima kasih Om Engky, Om Michael & Om Dodo.
Selamat malam

----------


## engky

> Yaaaak... Laporan om-om smuanya... Apakah ikan sdh sampai smuanya ?
> 
> 2014 sekarang ...   Mungkinkah ada Next 2014 CKK jumbo tosai grow out kali yach om ?? Hehehe...
> 
> sukses acara 2013nya...  Senang lihat ikannya... Sayanggg nga ikutan kmrnan itu... Cuman dapet ckk shiro aja niy dr om dodo... Tky u om dodo... 
> Mudah2an semoga sukses terus diacara selanjutnya yah om panitia smuanya...
> 
> salam om dodo, om engky, om ckk, om michael... Sukses yah om...


menurut laporan ikan sudah sampai semua hehehe...,see you next time semoga ada event GO lagi dari ckk koi farm hehehe....ngarep.com

----------


## engky

> Mohon maaf sekali karena keterlambatan saya dalam memberi kabar.
> Saat ini posisi saya masih diluar kota Om. Tetapi ada orang saya tadi yang sudah bantu ambil di airport dan dia tidak bilang apa2 jadi saya yakin kalo ikannya OK semuanya Om.
> Besok kalo saya sudah pulang Semarang saya update ya Om. Terima kasih Om Engky, Om Michael & Om Dodo.
> Selamat malam


siap om,dikarenakan waktu yg diberikan utk saya buat ngurus dokumen jadinya ya agak mumet sedikit hehe....semoga ikan2nya sehat semua

----------


## helmywid

> Saat ini awal April 2014 ukuran 63,5 cm.


Mantab Om Abi.....Bodynya mantab bgt
Ukuran ikannya fantastis banget....padahal di mud pond 5 bulan aja lho...dan usia ikan belum genap 2 th
Luar biasa ikan CKK :Yo:

----------


## wahyu adiwinanto

> ikan sdh sampe jogja dlm keadaan selamat om dodo om engky.. thank you


Mendarat kolam kebumen om? Wkwk

----------


## engky

> Mantab Om Abi.....Bodynya mantab bgt
> Ukuran ikannya fantastis banget....padahal di mud pond 5 bulan aja lho...dan usia ikan belum genap 2 th
> Luar biasa ikan CKK


ikan om helmiwyd mana nih kok gak langsung diupload hehehe

----------


## helmywid

> ikan om helmiwyd mana nih kok gak langsung diupload hehehe


Ha..ha...ha..ikannya datang pas dah gelap Om
Ndak pernah menyangka kalau ikannya segede itu om....ternyata lokalpun kalau genetik indukannya oke serta perawatan sedari awal bagus....hasilnya ndak kalah sama yang import. Apalagi....punuknya wk..wk..wk...bikin gemes

----------


## epoe

_Ikan 5 ekor sudah masuk karantina, ginuk2 .._............... Tadi Om Dodo, sengaja nganterin ....... :Pray:

----------


## osvaldia

> Mendarat kolam kebumen om? Wkwk


soon om, nunggu iwake fit sek ya, msh stress ni td hehehe

----------


## owi

> mantep banget om... bener2 kaya torpedo


om ikan keker banget bodynya...
wah bisa ikut turun tanggal 26

----------


## CFF

:Thumb:  :Thumb: ikannya cantik banget

----------


## Hendro W

Thank U, Om Dodo dan Om Engky

----------


## epoe

_Tampang keseluruhan, dari hasil GO tidak ditayangkan ?_ penasaran jadinya kayak apa ..... CKK ini ?  :Yo:

----------


## qclik

Otw Mau pick up skr. Nanti upload pic b4 after.
walaupun ga dpt ranking masih penasaran hasil ckk nya.

----------


## owi

> _Tampang keseluruhan, dari hasil GO tidak ditayangkan ?_ penasaran jadinya kayak apa ..... CKK ini ?


om fotoin ikan om dari ckkk donk, penasaran liat hasilnya

----------


## engky

Saya malah belum ambil ikan hehehee

----------


## wawanwae

ikannya mantap banget. bulky belum 2 tahun sudah 60 cm.

----------


## bodil

Hadewwwh... :Frusty:     Keuren2 yah ikannya...  :Smash:   Ginuk2 , ndut nduttt.....  :Flame:  :Preggers:  :Flame: 
coba ada foto before n afternya...   :Target: Bnyk yang penasaran soale .. Hehehehe.. :Peace:  :Cheer2:  :Peace:

----------


## owi

> Hadewwwh...    Keuren2 yah ikannya...   Ginuk2 , ndut nduttt..... 
> coba ada foto before n afternya...  Bnyk yang penasaran soale .. Hehehehe..


Kalo ada foto before and after ikan ckk, mantep apalagi udaah tembus 60 cm

----------


## LVandCK

Punya saya baru bisa difoto minggu depan ya, soalnya saya sendiri masih diluar kota belum sempat lihat. Tapi saya denger ikannya emang gede2 kok... Sukses dah GO CKK ini. Ditunggu next eventnya ya Om Michael, Om CKK & Om Dodo...

----------


## bodil

> Punya saya baru bisa difoto minggu depan ya, soalnya saya sendiri masih diluar kota belum sempat lihat. Tapi saya denger ikannya emang gede2 kok... Sukses dah GO CKK ini. Ditunggu next eventnya ya Om Michael, Om CKK & Om Dodo...



wah beum sempat lihat ikannya Om LVandCK ?? kalo saya mah udh penggen cepet2 pulang aja bawaannya... hehehehe  :Peace:

----------


## epoe

_Om Dodo,_
*Waktu dikarantina .....*....................... *sudah nelor*,  :Tape2: ....tapi sayang ngga ada male-nya (5 ekor female, mana yg bunting ngga tau ......hahaha). :Gossip:

----------


## helmywid

> _Om Dodo,_
> *Waktu dikarantina .....*....................... *sudah nelor*, ....tapi sayang ngga ada male-nya (5 ekor female, mana yg bunting ngga tau ......hahaha).


Om Epoe ini setiap dapet ikan betina langsung nelor....... :Bounce: , kayaknya bakat jadi breeder nich

----------


## engky

> _Om Dodo,_
> *Waktu dikarantina .....*....................... *sudah nelor*, ....tapi sayang ngga ada male-nya (5 ekor female, mana yg bunting ngga tau ......hahaha).


Syukur2 klo ada yg netes wkwkwkk

----------


## rvidella

gimana kalo kita teruskan 6 bulan keeping contest dari semua peserta yang ada?
sekali lagi minta maaf karena tidak sempat update foto satuan buat hasil akhir acara

karena pemilihan dilakukan dilihat 5 ekor terbaik setiap jenis dari atas kolam .... dilihat detailnya ada yang dibalikin and serok beberapa ekor lagi untuk menentukan best 5 tiap kategori

----------


## owi

> gimana kalo kita teruskan 6 bulan keeping contest dari semua peserta yang ada?
> sekali lagi minta maaf karena tidak sempat update foto satuan buat hasil akhir acara
> 
> karena pemilihan dilakukan dilihat 5 ekor terbaik setiap jenis dari atas kolam .... dilihat detailnya ada yang dibalikin and serok beberapa ekor lagi untuk menentukan best 5 tiap kategori


Menarik ditunggu hasilnya om, mudah mudahan ada yg tembus 75 cm...

----------


## epoe

> Om Epoe ini setiap dapet ikan betina langsung nelor......., kayaknya bakat jadi breeder nich


_Iya nich ........ Dari Om Lukas Shinoda Doitsu, dari Om Helmy Showa Sakai, dan dari Om Dodo CKK Kohaku_ ........  :Help: 
jadi breeder beneran ..... :Heh:

----------


## engky

> gimana kalo kita teruskan 6 bulan keeping contest dari semua peserta yang ada?
> sekali lagi minta maaf karena tidak sempat update foto satuan buat hasil akhir acara
> 
> karena pemilihan dilakukan dilihat 5 ekor terbaik setiap jenis dari atas kolam .... dilihat detailnya ada yang dibalikin and serok beberapa ekor lagi untuk menentukan best 5 tiap kategori


Ide yg menarik om hehehe

----------


## epoe

*Ada dalam Koleksi saya, ................... CKK size 50cm up. Warnanya kurang lebih sama, ...... mungkin kalau sdh 3 th beda .....
*

----------


## epoe

*Ini juga koleksi saya, satu2nya Showa saya ......... Khan lucu ........ pake Kacamata.
*

----------


## owi

> *Ini juga koleksi saya, satu2nya Showa saya ......... Khan lucu ........ pake Kacamata.
> *


Sanke kacamatanya keren om epoe

----------


## wawanwae

Ada yg tahu DOB ikan ikan ini nggak ya? Kira kira umur sekarang berapa?

----------


## helmywid

> Ada yg tahu DOB ikan ikan ini nggak ya? Kira kira umur sekarang berapa?


the kohaku are born in 6 august. Sanke and showa are born 12 october, 2012
Ada dihalaman 26 Om

----------


## epoe

*Yang ini Om Dodo,*



 :Cool2:   :Cool2:   :Cool2:

----------


## owi

Mohon infonya alamat dan cp CKK dilombok, rencana akhir bulan mau kesana, sekalian mau ke farm CKK sekalian, terima kasih

----------


## epoe

> Mohon infonya alamat dan cp CKK dilombok, rencana akhir bulan mau kesana, sekalian mau ke farm CKK sekalian, terima kasih


*Bisa hubungi Om Engky, .*.....dia yang bisa keluar masuk CKK  :Yell:  ........... Bukan sembarang orang mau kesana bisa masuk. :Eek2:

----------


## LVandCK

Update terakhir Sanke CKK ex GO Event, sekarang sudah 75cm... Special thanx for Dodo & CKK. Dan untuk mr. Helmy yang sudah bersedia membantu keep sampai sanke menjadi seperti ini..

----------

